# Breaking confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart 18 ppl shot



## MindWars (Aug 3, 2019)

BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot





It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


----------



## MindWars (Aug 3, 2019)

Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindWars (Aug 3, 2019)

this has been going on for fifteen minutes nobody posted it yet LOL...........


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


Oh shit.  They haven't caught the shooter(s) yet.  May be more than one.  People in that area are being told to shelter in place.
18 casualties.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars--how come you didn't put this in Breaking News?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....

Police Claim Possible Multiple Shooters in El Paso Shopping Area


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

According to CNN's website, the mayor's staff has reported:
*Multiple people have been killed, city official says*


Multiple people have been killed in the shooting in El Paso, according to Olivia Zepeda, Chief of Staff to El Paso's mayor.

Zepeda said suspects were in custody, but did not say how many people were injured or how many suspects there were.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> 
> Police Claim Possible Multiple Shooters in El Paso Shopping Area


Guy--MindWars already has a thread.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> ...




Ok, didn't see it...


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Anti-gunners are already on the job......

so.....

Likely no citizens were armed at the time of the attack.....so they had to wait for police to arrive....

We will see what information comes out....

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

*Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 3, 2019)

Just awful.

Godspeed to all involved.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> ...


I'd be sheltered in place all right. The closest gun shop or biker bar.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

You can delete this thread, moderators......didn't see Mindwars thread...


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> 
> so.....
> 
> ...


That's one of the democrat infested areas of Texas where nobody carries because they are too stupid.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> 
> Police Claim Possible Multiple Shooters in El Paso Shopping Area


Idiot liberals don't realize that more guns make us safer.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2019)

Illegals shooting Illegals?


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> 
> so.....
> 
> ...


Meanwhile countries with strong gun control are not having regular mass shootings.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Illegals shooting Illegals?




Too soon to tell...but never fear, the anti-gunners are splashing through the fresh puddles of blood to drag the bodies in front of the democrat press cameras.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Illegals shooting Illegals?


There are lots of Americans who are hispanic down there, they are just about all stupid democrats.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!


Find it funny since the Mueller report was a dead and his appearance in front of Congress was a bigger dude  that we have had two mass shootings. Do democratics call out to thier people who want to be martyrs for thier causes?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...




Those countries never had regular mass shootings before they banned guns you dishonest asshat.   And as their young males become more violent, because they were raised in broken homes...... they are moving more and more to gun violene.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...


Yeah, they have bombings and stabbings and trucks running over them, so move to one, cockroach.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

Good interview here of a woman who saw the guy shooting down people in the parking lot and then entering the store.
No, it doesn't sound like a gang thing.  Sounds like classic mass shooter.
Multiple victims reported after shooting near El Paso Walmart, police warn of multiple 'shooters'


----------



## MindWars (Aug 3, 2019)

EL PASO, Texas (AP) — Police in the West Texas city of El Paso have responded to reports of an active shooter in a commercial area near a mall.

Police warn of an active shooter at an El Paso, Texas, mall


another report


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Well if the Democrats aren't going to end the Hispanic problem, someone else will.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes because they never had too many guns.  They were smart enough to fix the problem before they had lots of mass shootings.  We are really slow...


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


And that happens every few years.  We have mass shootings regularly....


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

Must we turn this into a gun control thread?  Already?


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Must we turn this into a gun control thread?  Already?


Yes lets give thoughts and prayers, that is working well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 3, 2019)

Apparently one man in custody


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> We have mass shootings regularly....



It's part of living in a free country.  Love it or leave it.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


You are a lair.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Well if the Democrats aren't going to end the Hispanic problem, someone else will.


You don't know that's what happened, and many people down there are Americans of Mexican heritage.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > We have mass shootings regularly....
> ...


And the feedom to life?  So many free countries don't have this problem.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


You lie out your cockroach ass. They are covered in violent crime.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Only speak the truth.  Has it even been a week since our last mass shooting?


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


So violent that our homicide rate is 4-5X higher than countries with strong gun control.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


We should have a tank per panrtywaist


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Are they really free countries, or are they run by socialists?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Must we turn this into a gun control thread?  Already?
> ...


That's not what I meant.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I don't care. As long as democrat SCUM like you refuse to punish violent crime it will never end. And that's fine with you, ya filthy butcher.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Apparently one man in custody


The witness who was on Fox said she only saw one shooter, too.  Maybe the reports from people in the store of "multiple" shooters was due to the fog of war, so to speak.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


We have the highest incarceration rate in the WORLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently one man in custody
> ...




We won't know anything till later.......and if it isn't a white, Trump supporter, this story will disappear.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Surprise surprise.
Rube Mind wars and info wars , terrific non judgemental sites.
Do they believe we landed on the moon yet?.
I think we should have a trillion guns and tanks for everyone.
My uppity nixxer neighbor has been irritating me, think I'll go and shoot his house up


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Here we have a perfect example of the cockroach mindset that enables violent crime.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Well there you go, pass a law with a minimum length of time between mass shootings.

That will work as well as any of the other stupid laws you want.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




I think we should go to the woods a midnight, sprinke pixie dust in a small stream and wish away all violence in the world......that would be as effective as brain and the other anti-gunners with their dumb, useless ideas.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I thought they all were white rube 5 deferment trump supporters, sandy hook, black church, Charlottesville?.
I think us white rubes are way ahead v's Muslims in the killing stakes.
Are rush and knees news  commentating?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Muslims kill more people all around the world than all of our mass shooters combined...

2018.... 12 mass shootings, 93 killed....

muslims kill far more.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Hard to exercise in a violent country founded by white convicts and religious nuts.
Genes are long lasting
When was our last lynching?
About the time of your out of date pic?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 3, 2019)

Lovebears65 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!
> ...


The message in your avatar is hilarious


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

Interview with another witness.  This guy was carrying (concealed carry, legally) and you know what he did?  He ran.  

blob:https://www.nbcnews.com/a0818a1a-bacc-4888-ac35-1a27b2b7d95b


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...




The democrat party was forced to stop lynching blacks in the 1960s....they voted against the anti-lynching bills, but there were enough Republicans to make the democrats stop hanging Black men...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Psychopath Leftwingers with Guns......AGAIN


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals shooting Illegals?
> ...




I think I have been to that Walmart.

Back a few years ago by son was a Cav Scout with the 1st Armored Division at Ft Bliss.

We went out to see him off on deployment to Iraq.  Before coming back we went to that Walmart to get a few items for the drive back to Florida.  I remember thinking we were the only White people in the store.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Interview with another witness.  This guy was carrying (concealed carry, legally) and you know what he did?  He ran.
> 
> blob:https://www.nbcnews.com/a0818a1a-bacc-4888-ac35-1a27b2b7d95b




So....he did the smart thing...but had he been faced with a shooter....he very likely could have survived...there appear to be a lot of others who didn't carry, met the shooter and died.....

When armed citizens stand and fight, you attack them....when they run, you attack them....

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

*Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Psychopath Leftwingers with Guns......AGAIN




Any word on that yet?  Cause if it isn't a MAGA hat wearing, Trump supporter with an AR-15, this story is gone by tonight.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 3, 2019)

Getting nothing on it here yet.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control are not having regular mass shootings.



Nor will they ever be the most powerful, most prosperous nation on Earth, like the USA is.
And those countries are growing more dangerous by the day since everyone is a potential victim.

Meh, you wanna one way ticket to one of them?   Seems for some reason you love it here better.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.


That may be the stupidest thing you've ever said, and let's face it, you've said some _really_ stupid things here.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Getting nothing on it here yet.




El Paso...run by democrats.....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

If we have a "Mass shooting" every day......it doesn't mean we have a gun problem......

It means we have a serious problem with Leftist policies creating psychopaths.

Why does the left embrace psychopathic murderers who will find one way or another to kill innocent people?


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.
> ...


Too bad, it's the truth ya lying cockroach.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...


True. In England they turned to stabbings. Do you know why?  Because murderers gonna murder


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Interview with another witness.  This guy was carrying (concealed carry, legally) and you know what he did?  He ran.
> 
> blob:https://www.nbcnews.com/a0818a1a-bacc-4888-ac35-1a27b2b7d95b


People that carry are under no obligation to protect lemmings like you or the stupid democrats in south texas.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


No, it's not.  I know you want it to be, but that's not how it works.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




actually....the British police recently stated they can't stop the increasing flow of new, illegal guns into the country.   The young males in Britain are stabbing each other to death, much the same way American youths were stabbing each other going into the 1960s.....then they turned to guns.

British youths will be turning to guns soon too.....


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


That's exactly what democrats do. The plea bargain, the probation, the early release, the parole, the continued stream of violent criminals released back into society to prey on us. Happens every day and no matter how many times filth like you lie, it is a fact.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Interview with another witness.  This guy was carrying (concealed carry, legally) and you know what he did?  He ran.
> 
> blob:https://www.nbcnews.com/a0818a1a-bacc-4888-ac35-1a27b2b7d95b


Not everyone is a hero. It’s  ok to carry to defend yourself while not having to feel obligated to play hero amidst gunfire at a mall. If it was me I would probably run too, for cover before I decided my next move. The idea of gun rights isn’t so we can all save the world


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Time for the gloves to come off..... It's absolutely time to quickly convict if the smoking gun is evident, and to hang such people in the public square, and to leave their rotting bodies hanging for one month in that square.

No more of these do gooders feeling sorry for evil human beings like these. It's time for more good citizens to start carrying (CWP), and be the first responders in order to quickly stop this tragic bullcrap.

Keep on listening to the Democrats people, and more and more will be left vulnerable regardless of who the shooters are. Regardless of who a shooter is or what their ideology is, they aren't finding out who anyone is when they are shooting them, so it matters not who the shooters is, just protect yourself, and protect your loved ones by getting better prepared. Sure the law enforcement can sort it out later, but your loved ones are gone. 

Capital punishment must be excersized justfully, but swiftly all at the same time.


----------



## Issa (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


Only in America this is normal....YA became numb to this, the rest of the world shaking their head every time that show on their news....keep your deadly toys you might need them one day to kill those who pisses you off i guess.
Thoughts and prayers as usual till the next mass shooting coming to your place of work, worship maybe your kids school. ONLY IN AMERICA.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Interview with another witness.  This guy was carrying (concealed carry, legally) and you know what he did?  He ran.
> ...


According to the Supreme Court not even the police are obligated to protect you.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


They might.  Do they have mass stabblings, with 18 stabbed, many of them to death, while they were shopping at Walmart?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> No, it's not.  I know you want it to be, but that's not how it works.



Wrong.

FACT.....

If we could ship ALL leftists to Siberia, overnight the US would have the lowest murder rate per capita of all the worlds nations
Leftists are violent, crazed savages that foster savagery and violence.   Look at how they act from Antifa to Maxine waters.   Nothing but violent psychopathic scum.

You create it, they'll destroy it....from civilization..... to infants.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> If we have a "Mass shooting" every day......it doesn't mean we have a gun problem......
> 
> It means we have a serious problem with Leftist policies creating psychopaths.
> 
> Why does the left embrace psychopathic murderers who will find one way or another to kill innocent people?


Meanwhile countries with strong gun control are not having regular mass shootings....


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> ...


I know. I wish we had all the bombings they have in those other countries that aren’t America. As long as law abiding people can’t own guns anymore I’d be fine with a subway being blown up by a terrorist every once in a while


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Sadly I think you are right. It seems liberalism has led to alot of this living in la-la land today. This bullcrap is serious.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Time for the gloves to come off..... It's absolutely time to quickly convict if the smoking gun is evident, and to hang such people in the public square, and to leave their rotting bodies hanging for one month in that square.
> 
> No more of these do gooders feeling sorry for evil human beings like these. It's time for more good citizens to start carrying (CWP), and be the first responders in order to quickly stop this tragic bullcrap.
> 
> ...


I just saw an interview of a guy who was there, who was carrying, and he ran.  He's in the military.  He tried to help some of the kids who were running and had been separated from their parents, but the guy did NOT go shoot the shooter.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

I gotta ask..has it come to the point where most of you guys just keep your responses on file..and just paste them in..when the next shooting happens? Because I'm reading the previous shooting thread..and you guys just say the same thing..over and over and over again.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control are not having regular mass shootings....



Meanwhile, to totally solve ANY and ALL mass shootings, we just need to rid society of Leftists
Problem solved.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 might help if you knew the difference between a noun and an adjective.
parroting our vagina grabber?
He doesn't know the difference either
Ps it's 60 years past the 60s 
How m,any KKK guys are 2019 Dems again?
Enjoying sucking off your old white fart  socialist VA SS Medicare benefits ?
Dreaming you paid for them?


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2019)

El Paso Mayor saying "multiple suspects"????

Sounds like Obama's MS 13 buddies doing a little gang shootings.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I don’t know. I don’t read all the stories about bad people doing things, we live in a world with 8 billion people there’s too many of us on this planet and that means sometimes a piece of shit kills people. But there’s been a LOT of stabbings in England. To the point where they’ve asked people to turn in kitchen knives. Fucking kitchen knives are now something you’re supposed to fear when you leave your house in England. But at least there’s no guns though right?


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile countries with strong gun control are not having regular mass shootings....
> ...


I thought most were white supremists?
Timothy? Oklahoma?
Sandy hook.
Got an example of a leftist ?
Didn't they tell you on knees news?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the gloves to come off..... It's absolutely time to quickly convict if the smoking gun is evident, and to hang such people in the public square, and to leave their rotting bodies hanging for one month in that square.
> ...


So he didn’t “run” then, he prioritized the situation and saved some kids instead of trying to play hero and potentially not save ANYONE


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > If we have a "Mass shooting" every day......it doesn't mean we have a gun problem......
> ...


Yelling fire in a crowded theater isn't going on in those countries like it is here either. Driving people mad from our leadership positions is going to get us all killed before all is said and done. It's time for government officials to get a damn grip. Stop with the baiting and bullcrap already. To serious a situation has now come from it all.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


That's a fact some fools in el paso just learned.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2019)

El Paso police classifying this as “gang related terrorism” “Suspect in custody is Hispanic. Possible second suspect still at large but unarmed”.

Could any of you idiot Moon Bats tell me how any additional gun control law is going to stop Hispanic gangs from shooting up whatever they want to shoot up?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I gotta ask..has it come to the point where most of you guys just keep your responses on file..and just paste them in..when the next shooting happens? Because I'm reading the previous shooting thread..and you guys just say the same thing..over and over and over again.


The 2nd amendment hasn’t changed since it was written so my response is always going to be the same.


----------



## Issa (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


which countries have bombings in subway every once in a while? can't be worse than Oklahoma city? Vegas Shooting? Boston? 9/11?
The problem in the US people get killed in random places, sometimes by a family member....just because that person lost it had access to a deadly weapon and he decides to take few people with him and it happens almost daily. Now show me which countries have similar issue?
I'm telling you, you think it is normal and you become numb to it , even if it happens to your family members and in your house hold they brainwashed you to think that one can't live without guns and war toys.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



You obviously have never lived in England.
Knees news told you the uk is a more dangerous place?
Gawd, zero college trumpie 
18 stabbings easier than 18 shootings?
How daft can we get?
Please try to get into college


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........



Gotta be a Muslim or an uppity nixxer?


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> El Paso police classifying this as “gang related terrorism” “Suspect in custody is Hispanic. Possible second suspect still at large but unarmed”.
> 
> Could any of you idiot Moon Bats tell me how any additional gun control law is going to stop Hispanic gangs from shooting up whatever they want to shoot up?



Sorry, I don't meet your criteria , but I just wanted to let you know what the lemmings are counting on.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


It matters not who the shooters are, because they ain't stopping and asking anyone who they are before shooting them. What matters is that we are ready for them no matter who the hell they are. Lock and load people, lock and load.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 3, 2019)

If guns made us safer, this wouldn’t be happening weekly


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


If an assailant comes up to you with a loaded gun threatening to kill you and you don’t have a gun yourself to potentially equalize the situation, then yes you will not live without a gun. That’s the point. What you don’t get about gun rights is that we hope we don’t EVER have to use them for that purpose. Nobody wants to have to pull a pistol and shoot someone in such a scenario but it sure is nice to be able to defend yourself if you ever needed to


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.


I think it was Obama who coached the shooter.
Such stupidity!!


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


I understand your argument.  My point is only that it's a lot harder to stab 18 people in a Walmart than it is to shoot 18 people with a powerful rifle in your hands.

I'm so old I remember before all the tough kids had guns--it was always knives being carried, admired, outlawed.... I know they're a real weapon.  Rifles kill more, faster, with less chance of being stopped by someone you came close enough to stab.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Gotta be a Muslim or an uppity nixxer?


Are there Muslims in El Paso?
I'm thinking Hispanics are involved somehow.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile countries with strong gun control are not having regular mass shootings....
> ...


if only it was that easy to get rid of liberals.  It would be nice to build duplicate holding facilities at the border, one facility for the Hispanics and the other for liberal Democrats.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Americans have had guns in their households since the beginning of this nation.   CHILDREN used to carry rifles to school, and no one got shot.
Guns in the hands of Americans did not result in the madness we have today.

So what changed?

The nation has fallen to the Left.   That is exactly what has happened.

If they've managed to poison society and make it this violent while we are still armed, just imagine what they'll do once they manage to disarm you and everyone else.

Be very afraid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


multiple shooters sounds like gang related


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Good times.....good times!


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> multiple shooters sounds like gang related


Must be MS 13


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > multiple shooters sounds like gang related
> ...


Possible it's early yet


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


The cost of freedom ain't cheap, so if you don't have the stomach for it then stay where you are. We will adjust, and we always have, so get ready to soon see some very tough action on crime (hanging judges return), and of course the lefties will begin to hollar if law's get tougher on this crap.

If they (the shooters) kill themselves on the scene, it matters not because they still should be hung in the public square for the citizens to pass by and to spit on their pathetic corpses or anything else they wish to do to them.

During the pirate age, the town's hanged the pirates bodies along the battery wall, and they left them hanging there for the other pirates to see from the outer banks as a warning sign to them on what happens to pirates who decide to journey in in order to attempt their bullcrap again.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> The cost of freedom ain't cheap, so if you don't have the stomach for it then stay where you are. We will adjust, and we always have, so get ready to soon see some very tough action on crime (hanging judges return), and of course the lefties will begin to hollar if law's get tougher on this crap.
> If they (the shooters) kill themselves on the scene, it matters not because they still should be hung in the public square for the citizens to pass by and to spit on their pathetic corpses or anything else they wish to do to them.
> During the pirate age, the town's hanged the pirates bodies along the battery wall, and they left them hanging there for the other pirates to see from the outer banks as a warning sign to them on what happens to pirates who decide to journey in in order to attempt their bullcrap again.


We could put an end to these mass shootings real quick if libs would allow vigilante justice.  Putting the murderer out of his misery within 24 hours of the shooting would make the crime stats plummet.


----------



## playtime (Aug 3, 2019)

god DAMN it - i thought this was a story from the other day until i saw the date.  will this ever stop?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

playtime said:


> god DAMN it - i thought this was a story from the other day until i saw the date.  will this ever stop?


The laws you liberals passed are the reason these shootings happen.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



How many victims does that irrelevant bullshit bring back to life?


----------



## playtime (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > god DAMN it - i thought this was a story from the other day until i saw the date.  will this ever stop?
> ...



<pffffft> oh i see..............you think i am against the 2nd amendment?    i have firearms in my home, you dolt.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Must we turn this into a gun control thread?  Already?
> ...


so what say you brain.....whats the answer?.....


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The cost of freedom ain't cheap, so if you don't have the stomach for it then stay where you are. We will adjust, and we always have, so get ready to soon see some very tough action on crime (hanging judges return), and of course the lefties will begin to hollar if law's get tougher on this crap.
> ...


Probably right, but we must at least be sure of the shooter who he is, and of his guilt. Once that is known, then yes quick justice in the form of a death penalty is needed.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

My heart is on the ground.  Again.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims and their families

May they rest assured that their rights to buy guns are still keeping them safe


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Britain averaged one mass public shooting every ten years before they banned and confiscated guns.....they have now had about 5 attempted mass shootings that were stopped, not by their gun laws, but by dumb luck......

And if criminals have guns....and illegal guns are flooding into Britain....it is only a matter of time for them to have another one...


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims and their families
> 
> May they rest assured that their rights to buy guns are still keeping them safe


Would if they would excersize their rights. They keep getting duped by the super-crats into believing that they will fly in like Spider-Man etc to save the day. Not going to happen.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the gloves to come off..... It's absolutely time to quickly convict if the smoking gun is evident, and to hang such people in the public square, and to leave their rotting bodies hanging for one month in that square.
> ...




He took the kids to safety......that was the smart thing to do......and again, he isn't a cop.

And again, if he met the shooter, do you think his odds of surviving were more or less because he was carrying a gun?   Those others didn't have a gun, how did that work out for them?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> ...




Moron....the rest of the world will experience this....and they won't have armed citizens to stop it.....

Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders and even mass public shootings....

1,100,000 crimes stopped with guns vs 12 mass public shootings in 2018...

Can you count those numbers, can you see which one is bigger?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

playtime said:


> god DAMN it - i thought this was a story from the other day until i saw the date.  will this ever stop?




Only when you get rid of gun free zones........ and keep repeat gun offenders in jail for 30 years...that is how you dry up gun crime.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...







Neither have you.....

*UK is violent crime capital of Europe*
*The United Kingdom is the violent crime capital of Europe and has one of the highest rates of violence in the world, worse even than America, according to new research.*

*UK is violent crime capital of Europe*


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

So...now the wait......

If it is a MAGA hat wearing Trump supporter.....coverage will escalate and continue...

If it is a minority of some form...coverage will end....

If the shooter used an AR-15...coverage will continue....

If the shooter used any other gun...coverage will end.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims and their families
> 
> May they rest assured that their rights to buy guns are still keeping them safe






No you don't, you rub your hands gleefully together and dream of ending the 2nd Amendment so the serfs can be brought back into line.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims and their families
> ...



Texas is one of the highest density states for guns

Thankfully, the shooter or shooters are still free to buy whatever gun is best suited to shoot up a shopping mall

God bless our second amendment freedoms


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims and their families
> ...


But the second amendment keeps us safe

Doesn’t it?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes...it does.

Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies and murder......

And over the last 26 years as more Americans have owned and actually carried guns, our gun murder rate went down 49%......that means more safe, not less.......our gun crime rate went down 75%...75%....that means more safe, not less.....violent crime is down 72%...that means more safe, not less.....

The 2nd Amendment keeps us safe from crimnals and people like you.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> So...now the wait......
> 
> If it is a MAGA hat wearing Trump supporter.....coverage will escalate and continue...
> 
> ...


So, serious question.  The witness I heard being interviewed said she was hearing LOUD fireworks.  I've heard people describe the pop-pop-pop as fireworks before, but she said LOUD.  She said the shooter was wearing noise cancelling ear muffs.  
So I'm guessing it was a pretty loud rifle?  What kind would it have been?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


That is not true. Nobody has been asked to hand over any kitchen knives. And knife murders are more common in the US than the UK.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > So...now the wait......
> ...




It could have been anything, even a shotgun, or pistols.


----------



## Astrostar (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


Thoughts & prayers going out from Trump.  "God be with you all," he says.  Yeah, right!  If there were a "god," the shooting never would have happened in the first place!!  And that's BIGLY!!!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

They got the guy, they know it's him. Let's start some public punishments in very quick fashion so that NO ONE thinks this is cool or a fast track to notoriety. 

I know we can't really do that. But man a person can wish.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




We have more people......

Your knife murder rates are sky rocketing...your welfare state has finally reached the breaking point....young males raised by single teenage girls in homes without fathers.....generation after generation and you are about to reap the wind with this....as more and more illegal guns are entering Britain.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Sure they do

If they stop 1.1 million crimes a year.....why isn’t our crime rate dropping by a million a year?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Astrostar said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> ...




Why would it not have happened with God?  He gave us free will, when we die we return to where we started....... we are told he punishes those who break his Commandments.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Yes, it keeps the AMERICAN PEOPLE safe from a corrupt government.  Why do you think it is billionaires pushing the gun control narrative.  They've bought the government, now the only thing preventing them from turning the PEOPLE back into the serfs they so desire us to be is our guns.  No matter how condescending your statements are, the fact is billionaires can't control us while we are armed. 

Why do you hate the people and love the billionaires?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


What constitutes sky rocketing in knife killing?

Do they have 30 million knife killings a year like we have gun killings?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The American people have never used their guns against a corrupt government. We use a free press


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


You quote "new research" for a 2009 artid


2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Its pro rata dumbo. I know you dont understand that.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It already dropped 49% for gun murder,  75% for gun crime and 72% for violent crime over the last 26 years......that's great by anyones measure...

So you would rather have those 1.1 million people suffer rape, robbery and murder instead of stopping it with their gun?   Got it.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Hmmmmm....Revolutionary War.....Civil War......used guns to keep democrats from hanging Black men after the Civil War and during the Civil Rights Movement....


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


There’s fucking deposit boxes around the city of London specifically for people put knives into. Any knives.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > El Paso police classifying this as “gang related terrorism” “Suspect in custody is Hispanic. Possible second suspect still at large but unarmed”.
> ...




That wasn't directed toward you Mike.  It was a question directed to the Moon Bats.

I think the only question was it Obama's MS13 buddies or his Dreamer buddies?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




And Illegal guns are flooding the country........


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Once again, many uneducated Lefties jump on the "Ban Evil Guns" bandwagon as told to do over these isolated incidences.  Making irrelevant references to other nations etc.

Once again, we must remind them (at all costs) , that it makes absolutely no difference these isolated "mass shootings" when it comes to the actual purpose of the 2nd Amendment.

*The 2nd Amendment is in place to ensure ALL citizens are able to resist GOVERNMENT TYRANNY.   It has nothing to do with isolated shootings or personal safety.*

NO NUMBER OF these incidents will change the fact that the Founding Fathers knew that an armed society was safer from government tyranny than an unarmed society.

As I've said before, the day we allow Leftists to disarm Americans, is the exact same day they will devour you.

The Left needs an unarmed society to fulfill it's goal of total control over individuals and total empowerment of the State.   Most on the Left likely have no idea how skillfully they have been manipulated and programmed to serve that purpose.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

If the shooter isn't a MAGA wearing Trump Supporter, should we take bets on how soon the coverage disappears?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Battle of Athens 1946


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The broads have power.......Hear them....they are so much stronger......I am woman hear me roar....This is going to get worse and worse and worse....Enjoy. I am. Gaia from the earth and you ph uks emasculate male's natural tendencies while removing civility and manners and education for themas the nation declines in excellence. The killing game is arriving and is here. Better get some of your Prog psychiatrists to tell us the bullcrap.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...








Um, they don't want you to have "pointy knives".  Feel free to check, there are dozens of links to the desire dating back to at least 2005.

*UK judge calls for ban on pointed kitchen knives to reduce stabbing deaths*
*UK judge calls for ban on pointed kitchen knives to reduce stabbing deaths*


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Forgot about that one....Michael Knowles at the Daily Wire went through the whole story on his podcast...normal Americans actually attacking the corrupt government of their small town with World War 2 arms .........great story.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Which stopped being anything other than the propaganda arm of the progressives at least a decade ago.  We no longer have a free press.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> If the shooter isn't a MAGA wearing Trump Supporter, should we take bets on how soon the coverage disappears?




A soon as it is officially confirmed that it is Hispanic gang activity the Libtard media will shut up and you won't hear anything else about it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> 
> Police Claim Possible Multiple Shooters in El Paso Shopping Area


So..that's what is important..the wicked gun grabbers..not a even a pretense of shock or sorrow at the tragedy..but factoring in how this will fit into your agenda's narrative.
You are contemptible.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Should make a movie about this...great story.


Wrong...Battle of Athens (1946) - Wikipedia

The *Battle of Athens* (sometimes called the *McMinn County War*) was a rebellion led by citizens in Athens and Etowah, Tennessee, United States, against the local government in August 1946. The citizens, including some World War II veterans, accused the local officials of predatory policing, police brutality, political corruption and voter intimidation.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> ...







No, that would be you.  We are for everyone being able to defend themselves.  You are not.  You demand that the weak and the infirm be victims for whatever asshole wants to abuse them.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> ...




When they wade through the pools of blood to drag the bodies in front of the democrat press cameras......do you think they use some sort of pre-soak to get it out of their clothes?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!


What do you feel should be done?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


Why are the majority of mass shooters white males?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!
> ...




Stop the 24/7 news coverage......get rid of gun free zones.  Two big steps that would help.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...




The nonsense you believe and the lies you pass on.
Amazing.


_. “Obama In Paris: Mass Shootings Don’t Happen In Other Countries…. The only problem with his answer was that he was standing in Paris, where a mass shooting conducted by Islamic State terrorists had just taken place, killing over 100 people.”
Obama In Paris: Mass Shootings Don’t Happen In Other Countries | Breitbart
_

_“'Children's bodies are everywhere': NINETEEN people are killed in Crimean school massacre after student walks into canteen and opens fire –“  Crimea shooting: NINETEEN people are killed in school massacre | Daily Mail Online_


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Imaginary number based on gun owner fantasies


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> ...




12 mass public shootings in 2018..... 93 killed, not all white males.

10,982 gun murders in 2017...the majority were committed by black males against other black males in democrat voting districts....

Your concern about skin color is misplaced.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!
> ...




- Quit demonizing boys so that they are programmed in public schools to become maladjusted mental cases.
- Quit drugging up boys with ADD drugs for just being boys.
- Get rid of gun free zones.
- Nationwide conceal carry permits for legal gun owners who have had training.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




From Pew....the CDC, the DOJ.........


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


You want to get rid of gun free zones on airplanes, sporting events?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Agree with everything but the training.....let a training requirement exist and the left will make it so expensive, time consuming and the standards so rigid that only the rich and connected will have guns.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!


T's & P's


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...




Airplanes, no......you can control that area inside the plan fairly effectively......in the Air Port...yes.  Sporting events.....sure......


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I know, that's why I added the disclaimer!


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Russian Polyteknic school shooting, 20 dead with a 5 shot, pump action shotgun.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> ...


Sure worked today, didn't it?


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No, El Paso is infested with liberal gun-hating idiots like you.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Lovebears65 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!
> ...


Find it funny, do you?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




For the other 1.1 million Americans each year, guns stopped them from being raped, robbed and murdered......

12 mass public shootings in 2018....93 killed...

1.1 million times a year Americans use guns to save lives....

The actual number don't support your insanity.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Well if the Democrats aren't going to end the Hispanic problem, someone else will.


We'll, there you go.....


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




How often are guns used to stop crimes?

The L.A. Times also reported on statistics released by the Violence Policy Center in June 2015. Those statistics showed that in 2012, there were 259 justifiable self-defense homicides in which victims turned the tables. In 2012, there were 1.2 million violent crimes, including murder, rape, robbery and aggravated assault -- despite 300 million firearms are owned in the United States -- so the report conjectured that guns have not been effective crime deterrents. 

The Violence Policy Center also said the 259 justifiable homicides should be balanced against the theft of about 232,000 guns each year -- about 172,000 of them during burglaries. That’s a ratio of one justifiable homicide for every 896 guns put into the hands of criminals, the Times reported.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...







You do.  You mock the victims any time you can because you are a vile piece of shit.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!
> ...



Still FAR more than you ever do, other than fight harder to create more victims and more bloodshed.

Thanks, but I'll take the Thoughts and Prayers over your criminal hugging and fascist fantasies any day.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...







Wow, a paywall blocked link is so compelling....'tard.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 3, 2019)

Every gun law is aimed at the most law-abiding citizens in the nation.

Permit holders are extremely law abiding. They would lose their permits for any weapons-related infraction. It doesn’t happen

Example: “Of the 51,078 permits that have been issued by the state since the law took effect in 2007, 44 permit holders have been charged with a crime while using a firearm through late October, according to records provided by the Kansas Attorney General’s Office.”
http://www.kansas.com/news/article1103132.html
http://www.kansas.com/2012/11/17/2572467/few-crimes-committed-by-concealed.html  ( .00086%)

    The CDC studied laws throughout the country, and found: “In summary, the Task Force found insufficient evidence to determine the effectiveness of any of the firearms laws reviewed for preventing violence.” http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/pdf/rr/rr5214.pdf







Ask any goose-stepping Liberal drone to name the gun laws that thugs, criminals and killers obey, and watch the look you get.


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 3, 2019)

They have a suspect --


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Like Israel?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Its optional. Nobody is being compelled to do anything. Your sources have lied to you.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> So, serious question.  The witness I heard being interviewed said she was hearing LOUD fireworks.  I've heard people describe the pop-pop-pop as fireworks before, but she said LOUD.  She said the shooter was wearing noise cancelling ear muffs.
> So I'm guessing it was a pretty loud rifle?  What kind would it have been?



Just hearing the firearm is an AK-47, which fires a 7.62mm round, compared to the 5.56mm round that a standard AR-15 fires.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It appears to me that you are doing just that..in your rush to get your words in first. But continue with your narrative, by all means. You do know that to a lot of us...regardless of our political leanings..see you as a one trick pony..with the  same mish-mash wall of words posted....every-time this happens?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


You sound upset...why would you be upset when this is your ideal world?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Judges dont make laws. Show me the law compelling me to hand over my kitchen knives.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Here....from the Centers for Disease Control research....

1.1 million times a year......Department of Justice....1.5 million times a year.....the numbers don't support the anti-gun, Violence Policy Center...

What Do CDC's Surveys Say About the Frequency of Defensive Gun Uses? by Gary Kleck :: SSRN



*Abstract*
In 1996, 1997, and 1998, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) conducted large-scale surveys asking about defensive gun use (DGU) in four to seven states. Analysis of the raw data allows the estimation of the prevalence of DGU for those areas. Data pertaining to the same sets of states from the 1993 National Self-Defense Survey (Kleck and Gertz 1995) allow these results to be extrapolated to the U.S. as a whole. CDC’s survey data confirm previous high estimates of DGU prevalence, disconfirm estimates derived from the National Crime Victimization Survey, and indicate that defensive uses of guns by crime victims are far more common than offensive uses by criminals. CDC has never reported these results.

=========



Reason article on the revised paper..



A Second Look at a Controversial Study About Defensive Gun Use



-------



Original version before he went back to revise it...

The actual paper by Kleck revealing the CDC hiding data..



SSRN Electronic Library

The timing of CDC’s addition of a DGU question to the BRFSS is of some interest. Prior to 1996, the BRFSS had never included a question about DGU. Kleck and Gertz (1995) conducted their survey in February through April 1993, presented their estimate that there were over 2 million DGUs in 1992 at the annual meetings of the American Society of Criminology in November 1994, and published it in the Journal of Criminal Law and Criminology in the Fall of 1995. CDC added a DGU question to the BRFSS the very first year they could do so after that 1995 publication, in the 1996 edition. CDC was not the only federal agency during the Clinton administration to field a survey addressing the prevalence of DGU at that particular time. The National Institute of Justice (NIJ) financed a national survey devoting even more detailed attention to estimating DGU prevalence, which was fielded in November and December 1994, just months after preliminary results of the 1993 Kleck/Gertz survey became known. Neither CDC nor NIJ had ever financed research into DGU before 1996. Perhaps there was just “something in the air” that motivated the two agencies to suddenly decide in 1994 to address the topic. Another interpretation, however, is that fielding of the surveys was triggered by the Kleck/Gertz findings that DGU was common, and that these agencies hoped to obtain lower DGU prevalence estimates than those obtained by Kleck/Gertz. Low estimates would have implied fewer beneficial uses of firearms, results that would have been far more congenial to the strongly pro-control positions of the Clinton administration.

CDC, in Surveys It Never Bothered Making Public, Provides More Evidence That Plenty of Americans Innocently Defend Themselves with Guns



Kleck's new paper—"What Do CDC's Surveys Say About the Frequency of Defensive Gun Uses?"—finds that the agency had asked about DGUs in its Behavioral Risk Factor Surveillance System in 1996, 1997, and 1998.

Those polls, Kleck writes,

are high-quality telephone surveys of enormous probability samples of U.S. adults, asking about a wide range of health-related topics. Those that addressed DGU asked more people about this topic than any other surveys conducted before or since. For example, the 1996 survey asked the DGU question of 5,484 people. The next-largest number questioned about DGU was 4,977 by Kleck and Gertz (1995), and sample sizes were much smaller in all the rest of surveys on the topic (Kleck 2001).

Kleck was impressed with how well the survey worded its question: "During the last 12 months, have you confronted another person with a firearm, even if you did not fire it, to protect yourself, your property, or someone else?" Respondents were told to leave out incidents from occupations, like policing, where using firearms is part of the job. Kleck is impressed with how the question excludes animals but includes DGUs outside the home as well as within it.

Kleck is less impressed with the fact that the question was only asked of people who admitted to owning guns in their home earlier in the survey, and that they asked no follow-up questions regarding the specific nature of the DGU incident.

From Kleck's own surveys, he found that only 79 percent of those who reported a DGU "had also reported a gun in their household at the time of the interview," so he thinks whatever numbers the CDC found need to be revised upward to account for that. (Kleck speculates that CDC showed a sudden interest in the question of DGUs starting in 1996 because Kleck's own famous/notorious survey had been published in 1995.)

At any rate, Kleck downloaded the datasets for those three years and found that the "weighted percent who reported a DGU...was 1.3% in 1996, 0.9% in 1997, 1.0% in 1998, and 1.07% in all three surveys combined."





Kleck figures if you do the adjustment upward he thinks necessary for those who had DGU incidents without personally owning a gun in the home at the time of the survey, and then the adjustment downward he thinks necessary because CDC didn't do detailed follow-ups to confirm the nature of the incident, you get 1.24 percent, a close match to his own 1.326 percent figure.

He concludes that the small difference between his estimate and the CDC's "can be attributed to declining rates of violent crime, which accounts for most DGUs. With fewer occasions for self-defense in the form of violent victimizations, one would expect fewer DGUs."

Kleck further details how much these CDC surveys confirmed his own controversial work:

*The final adjusted prevalence of 1.24% therefore implies that in an average year during 1996–1998, 2.46 million U.S. adults used a gun for self-defense. *



This estimate, based on an enormous sample of 12,870 cases (unweighted) in a nationally representative sample, strongly confirms the 2.5 million past-12-months estimate obtained Kleck and Gertz (1995)....CDC's results, then, imply that guns were used defensively by victims about 3.6 times as often as they were used offensively by criminals.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The Violence Policy Center is a joke...

New York Times again using the bogus Violence Policy Center data - Crime Prevention Research Center

The New York Times continues its reliance on the Violence Policy Center’s discussion about concealed handgun permit holders.

since 2007, at least 763 people have been killed in 579 shootings that did not involve self-defense.

When the New York Times cited this source in February we had this piece at Fox.

The VPC keeps a record of permit holder abuses in each state. Take the claimed worst state, Michigan. The VPC cites state police and media reports indicating that permit holders committed 277 suicides or murders during the period from 2007 through 2015 (217 suicides and 60 murders). If accurate, a 38 percent share of all 722 deaths nationwide that the VPC attributed to permitted concealed handguns occurred in Michigan.

But suicides are not in any meaningful way linked to the act of carrying a permitted concealed handgun outside of one’s home. The Michigan State Police reports it does not collect information on how the suicides were committed, just that permit holders committed suicide.

*Interestingly, the 2013 suicide rate among Michigan permit holders (6.2 per 100,000 permit holders) is lower than the rate among the general adult population (16.59). Typically, suicides — with or without guns — take place at home. So, again, what do these numbers have to do with the concealed-carry debate? . . .*

*All in all, the VPC has managed to at least triple-count the true number of cases of permit holders killing people. Furthermore, the vast majority of these killings were suicides, or legitimate self-defense shootings. . . .*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...


Ruh Roooooh!...crushing attempt to deflect from the thread topic.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> ...


If only Texas had concealed carry laws – good guys with guns would have prevented this.

Wait…

Never mind.

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

Trump's knife crime claim: how do the US and UK compare?

US knife crime is far worse than UK knife crime.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Isn't it odd that suddenly T's & P's aren't enough.......


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> They have a suspect --



what stupidity is this


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


So INCEL is everyone else's fault?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




We know one guy had a gun, but he was getting kids to safety......

And we know, from research, the more good guys with guns the more effective they are at stopping these shootings......

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

*Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > They have a suspect --
> ...


No more stupid than electing that president....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Off topic, he was OBVIOUSLY not the shooter


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...





I said no such thing.  But thanks for sharing.


----------



## night_son (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Interview with another witness.  This guy was carrying (concealed carry, legally) and you know what he did?  He ran.
> 
> blob:https://www.nbcnews.com/a0818a1a-bacc-4888-ac35-1a27b2b7d95b



No one trained or otherwise will find out how they deal with combat until it happens. For some, combat happens without their realization until it's over. Just because some guy was packing a weapon doesn't mean he will transform into John McClane when the shooting starts. That being said, an armed citizen has a much higher chance of surviving a mass shooting and saving innocent lives than someone who has never fired a weapon and/or does not carry.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I agree...hands too tiny to grip and shoot


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL

Surveys of gun owners
Why don’t you survey non gun owners and ask them how many times a gun owner has saved their lives?

330 million guns out there and I don’t know a single person who was rescued by a private citizen with a gun


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Interview with another witness.  This guy was carrying (concealed carry, legally) and you know what he did?  He ran.
> 
> blob:https://www.nbcnews.com/a0818a1a-bacc-4888-ac35-1a27b2b7d95b


Which is what one is supposed to do.

Citizens have the right to carry concealed firearms pursuant to lawful self-defense.

Not act in the capacity of law enforcement, not to deter crime, and not to stop active shooters who pose no threat to the individual carrying a concealed firearm.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.

Who's in?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I never said they were you fucking moron the point was that it’s that bad that they’re even asking for people to give the city their knives. Because taking the guns away did NOTHING


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

From the picture I saw it looks like the shooter had an AK. Thank God, they'll lay off AR-15's now!


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.
> 
> Who's in?


No. The 2nd amendment is perfectly clear. There is no compromise. Bad people exist. Deal with it.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.
> 
> Who's in?


How is the gun responsible?


----------



## Dekster (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> this has been going on for fifteen minutes nobody posted it yet LOL...........


 Sorry I was at work.  Gotta pay the bills.  Thoughts and prayers.  Ban guns.  yada yada yada.  Nothing will ever change as long as these two parties control our politics.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.
> ...



It's not. But let's see if the Leftists are willing to bend at all.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Sorry Sue, no compromise on guns. Screw them all.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

Well lets add mass murder to the ills of the world that are caused by Walmart.

You libs should be happy now you can call to ban Walmart to save lives


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



There won't have to be; they want to gun grab but won't budge an inch on the death penalty. 

Watch.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.
> 
> Who's in?


I would be willing to restrict access to high powered guns but not expedite due process.  Justice should not be rushed, to much can go wrong and has, historically.  Any other options?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Are you interested in discussion or baiting?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

I blame liberals for this too.

I blame them for taking up YEARS....YEARS.....of media coverage on NOTHING but the STUPID "Russia" hoax while we are dealing with a mental health crisis like you wouldn't believe in schools, in hospitals, everywhere. That is REAL news. Not inane DC news that affects NOONE. Real news that tragically has now gotten people killed.

Leftists will scatter like roaches at this post too.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You do know that a gun owner is not obligated to rescue anyone don't you.

Shit the cops don't legally have to come to your aid but you want private citizens to play cop now?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.
> ...



Not in this case. They have him dead to rights. If you want to grab guns under "emergency", then we should also expedite due process and the death penalty under "emergency" as a message to other would be mass murderers. You do this and survive, you will be killed in short order.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I blame liberals for this too.
> 
> I blame them for taking up YEARS....YEARS.....of media coverage on NOTHING but the STUPID "Russia" hoax while we are dealing with a mental health crisis like you wouldn't believe in schools, in hospitals, everywhere. That is REAL news. Not inane DC news that affects NOONE. Real news that tragically has now gotten people killed.
> 
> Leftists will scatter like roaches at this post too.


Why would you blame liberals when this is the America you wanted.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I don't know, where do you stand on the death penalty for the El Paso killer?

Or do you just want to take guns away from people who are not the El Paso killer?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.
> ...


You do know that an AR 15 is not high powered don't you?

In fact it fires one of the most underpowered rounds available


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


We have a problem and it makes sense to get dangerous weapons off the street. And yet our knife killing rate is a fraction of yours. 
You tried to make out the UK  was drowning in knife crime but I have shown you that the US is much worse.The UK is much safer than the US because we take these things seriously and our politicians are not owned by the gun makers. Its not complicated mate.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


One thing.....in this case anyway....El Paso is at the border.....And is at least 70% Prog socialist communist. Enjoy it. I know I am...the lake of fire...


----------



## Dekster (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> From the picture I saw it looks like the shooter had an AK. Thank God, they'll lay off AR-15's now!



Wonder how young men can afford such weapons on our $7.25 minimum wage.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame liberals for this too.
> ...



Tell me where you stand on the El Paso shooter and the death penalty and also abortion, then I'll tell you about killing the innocent v. the guilty and the "America I wanted", sweetheart


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



We don't care about the UK

Really no one does so tend to your own yard


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The 2nd will remain, but liberalism as an ideology may have a tougher time keeping memberships up once the punishment starts to meet with the crimes being committed in a modern day society. Not saying that liberals are the perps, but liberal compassion for the perps has got to change hopefully.

The reason I say this is because we all know who has moved our nation into a nation of gutless wonders who are screwed up in their thinking about who the good guy's are, and who the bad guys are these days. I mean when the liberals have some sort of worry about whether a henious criminal might feel pain when given the lethal injection for crimes committed, even though the perp never gave a damn about his victims at the times of their deaths, then we have a nation that has went over the edge.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



The problem is, yes, in this case everything you say.  But what about the next...and the next?

I don’t oppose the death penalty out of any supposed sanctity for human life but because it’s application is inherently unjust and erratic, and innocent people do get killed.  I agree there are those that absolutely deserve it.  I would support life without parole as long as it was exactly that.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I blame liberals for this too.
> 
> I blame them for taking up YEARS....YEARS.....of media coverage on NOTHING but the STUPID "Russia" hoax while we are dealing with a mental health crisis like you wouldn't believe in schools, in hospitals, everywhere. That is REAL news. Not inane DC news that affects NOONE. Real news that tragically has now gotten people killed.
> 
> Leftists will scatter like roaches at this post too.


You don’t think Russia interfered with our election?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> [
> I would be willing to restrict access to high powered guns but not expedite due process.  Justice should not be rushed, to much can go wrong and has, historically.  Any other options?



Since laws are effective in stopping these things, can't we just outlaw mass shootings? Just make it illegal to go shoot lots of people.

I mean, since laws really restrict those who do evil..


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


So you agree that INCEL terrorists have no one to blame but themselves?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Or we have a nation of people who are better than the perp,


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Got a nice tumble to it
Helpful in tearing up flesh


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame liberals for this too.
> ...


No not really

How many fake votes did Putin cast?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > So...now the wait......
> ...


Not relevant.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


So you think we should have no laws then?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You are still an idiot!
I'm firmly for the 2nd amendment..as well as open carry and permit-less concealed carry. If you would just stop using your knee to jerk and tell you what to do..you might actually get it right, from time to time.

I despise 2aguy because he's a mindless bot..who uses every tragedy to make the same tired points with the same old blue and red print. He is tiresome..and wrong..frequently lies and refuses to take a nuanced look at this issue or any other.

This is a tragedy...any normal human would react in shock and sorrow. Brainless hacks with zero sense of empathy excluded, of course.

But please, do continue to expound on my positions on this, or any other subject.

Or you could just ask..but civility such as that would appear to be missing from your repertoire.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Like all underpowered bullets

Why do you think the mob likes the double tap head shot with a .22.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


2014 Kunming attack - Wikipedia

Doesn't really help, does it?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame liberals for this too.
> ...


------------------------------------------------    I think that Russians and lots of others TRIED to mess with USA Elections and its been going on for years as messing with USA Elections is their job .    The job of the USA is too guard against any foreign influence in USA Elections whenever it happens   RWinger .


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I am VERY cautious about the death penalty but they nabbed this guy on the scene and have videotape of him. So here again is what I'm saying: make an example of him as preventative if you are also going to grab guns. You can't think about the next right now; you must take every case as it comes.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Hey we try to interfere in the elections of other countries too

turnabout is fair play


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


T's & P's


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You said that punishing the law abiding and ending civil rights is the way to stop mass shootings. Since you demand that mass shooters will follow those laws, why wouldn't they follow laws not to shoot people? 

Or maybe your real target is just to end civil rights....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame liberals for this too.
> ...



I'm going to respond to this ONCE, and once only. In insipid ads, yes. To the extent it required fawning, unending media coverage wall to wall for TWO YEARS, absolutely not. 

In fact that is shameful and is why no one trusts the MSM anymore


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


If we don't care, why do CRCs keep bringing it up in comparison to us.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I think we should end drunk driving by revoking everyone's drivers licenses


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The death penalty would see the innocent killed.There are many cases in the UK of terrorists who were jailed and subsequently found to be innocent. They would have been executed under the death penalty.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Thoughts are ridiculous

Prayers are powerful, even more powerful than "policy"

What you really want to say is "POLICY"...as if that will solve human woe. But listen, we know this is your religion. Good luck with that, is all I can say.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Because you people keep saying that UK has a low murder rate and the only reason is because of their gun laws.

I don't give a rat's or any other rodent's ass what goes on in the UK


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You have a valid point, except that each case creates precedent. And we aren’t talking about gun grabbing are we?  We are talking about resrptricting very specific types of guns, just as machine guns were restricted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Trust me, democrats DESPERATELY want to end private ownership of cars.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Wait...what are you blaming the press for again?....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Oh...this ought to be good....where does that fresh craziness come from?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Interestingly, any gun you restrict by law could in fact violate the second amendment. I'm not happy about it, you aren't happy about it. It's the law.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth. Swaying from this has led to this very thing we have today.

Yes we must get it right, and when we do it's stand down time for the liberals who don't have the stomach to do the right thing.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If the economy ever tanks you will see what we blame them for. Just watched the Sgt. of the El Paso police. Ahh the old soft shoe. We know nuthinn! We will get the facts at some point. Ineptitude.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Awful thing.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Awful thing.


Yes and the blame should fall on the person guilty of it not all people who happen to own guns


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


The more guns, the more bad guys get them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


Soros paid shooter


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


The UK is that dumb ??


----------



## The Purge (Aug 3, 2019)

Local new just interviewed Texas AG and he said between 15 and 20 dead!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Interestingly, the term gun is not in the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## ranfunck (Aug 3, 2019)

Has all the signs of a staged event or false flag


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Patrick Crusius


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Restricting the rights of good guy's with guns, don't do anything but allow bad guy's more ways to use their guns against the good guys whose rights have been lost, and whose hands have been tied. It's like getting into the arena at the colloseum with a stick to somehow fight off a lion.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


If the economy tanks, we will blame the current administration..... rightfully so.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Define what you'd like to restrict?

It's not that easy.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Why not just outlaw liquor?????/

Oh, wait....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

*Just say NO!*

*Venezuelans Now Regret Giving Up Their Guns – This is What Happens to a Disarmed Populace*
by Luis Valdes |Dec 16, 2018 |119 comments

ttps://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/venezuelans-now-regret-giving-up-their-guns-this-is-what-happens-to-a-disarmed-populace/


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Did the shooter start at the Walmart, and end at the mall ?? Otherwise is this just a lone Wolf ?? Location's are close enough.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

OldLady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the gloves to come off..... It's absolutely time to quickly convict if the smoking gun is evident, and to hang such people in the public square, and to leave their rotting bodies hanging for one month in that square.
> ...


This guy? We are questioning him?

Twitter


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Patrick Crusius



Another pissed off white guy who hasn’t gotten his share of the MAGA.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------------------------   not me , zhit happens and any halfway smart person should have a stash of cash to tide themselves overin the event of a downturn in money making  Bode .      'fecking' money grubbers that think they will continue  getting rich Forever are the Real Dummies   Bode .


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Good to see he had shooting glasses and hearing protection...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Which part are you struggling with ?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   as they do their CRIMINAL Trade of stealing and robbery   Elmer .


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> El Paso police classifying this as “gang related terrorism” “Suspect in custody is Hispanic. Possible second suspect still at large but unarmed”.
> 
> Could any of you idiot Moon Bats tell me how any additional gun control law is going to stop Hispanic gangs from shooting up whatever they want to shoot up?



Dupe.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta ask..has it come to the point where most of you guys just keep your responses on file..and just paste them in..when the next shooting happens? Because I'm reading the previous shooting thread..and you guys just say the same thing..over and over and over again.
> ...



It was changed. Scalia changed it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Interestingly, that is an asinine and half hearted argument. 

Do better. 

The word "arms" in that amendment implies "weapon" and by "weapon" we can construe that to mean any type of gun, knife, sword, club or other implement that can be reasonably used in self defense by one individual or group of individuals. 

Moreover, while stated clearly, the word Militia does not restrict arms to the militia, given the clause "the right of the people".


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




Wow....you aren't smart, are you.

600 million guns in the country...... 

1.1 million times a year Americans use their legal guns to save lives.

You want those Americans to be raped, robbed and murdered.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



No, moron....Scalia went through the entire history of arms in England, the colonies and the states in the Heller  decision......you guys can pretend whatever you want, but the truth is the truth.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> View attachment 272607
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> ...



I don't think his motives are absolutely confirmed yet but it does appear that he is a white supremacist Trump supporter.

El Paso Shooter Identified Online As Trump Supporter Who Didn’t Like ‘Race Mixing’

A little off topic but cautionary for USMB mods. You have a lot of extremist hate on this site. We've all seen it. Members of this board have been threatened as well as certain demographic groups with violence. I ask that you please take it seriously and that those who are promoting violence online, stop.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> View attachment 272607
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> ...


So you are saying he's a leftist that feels Trump's policies haven't reached his level yet ???? I tell ya what, when we finally understand the impact of these violent video games, and what they do to these characters who get their ace up and out from in front of their war simulator's, uh I mean their violent video games that they are then turning into live VR by making the Walmart and mall their virtual game boards, and then making the people their points when score, then we might begin to realize what is going on. We know now, but turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272607
> ...




Then where will all the left wingers go to post if they are kicked off here?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> View attachment 272607
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> ...



Another pissed off liberal who doesn't have all the facts yet resorting to racism and stereotyping to pin this on a group of people he doesn't like politically.

The hatred you have for your fellow man borders on freakish and absurd.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yeah....3000 times per day. You fucking moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

They are saying he used a rifle and may have killed 19 and injured 40.

In Russia, the shooter used a 5 shot, pump action shotgun and killed 20 and injured 40......

Nice, France, 86 killed, 435 injured with a rental truck.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272607
> ...


---------------------------------   MOD's can do as they like but your encouragement of the censoring of Free Speech is 'unAmericam' 'miss priss'   HJoy .


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Patrick Crusius is the shooter's name, and he is from Allen, TX, close to Dallas and Plano.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...




According the the Centers for Disease Control, the government agency you guys all want to do more research, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives.

If you don't like their number, then maybe you prefer the Department of Justice at 1.5 million....


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272607
> ...


Wow, says a person who is making judgements towards Trump supporters as being white supremacists... Good grief. Yeah mods take notes please.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Patrick Crusius is the shooter's name, and he is from Allen, TX, close to Dallas and Plano.


Looks like a gamer .... Will be interesting to know.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Good to see he had shooting glasses and hearing protection...


The NRA approves.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Correction....my bad....

The Russian, Polytechnic School shooter killed 20 and injured 70, with a 5 shot, pump action shotgun.......


----------



## cwise76 (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!


You are a rotten motherfucker. Sick fucking piece of shit. Fuck off and die.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see he had shooting glasses and hearing protection...
> ...




The NRA likely trained the majority of those police officers responding to the attack, you dipshit.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



It's not a joke. They are now reporting on broadcast news that this guys hate filled racist manifesto is most likely real. What, 18 or so people lost their life for right wing ideology and you're going to pretend it's something else? What a coward you are. Go hide behind your long posts of pseudo biased stats, you won't feel threatened with reality there.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Interesting how that seems to keep coming true, isn't it?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

If violent video games are at play in this, then the nation must turn all eyes upon that area, and do something about that situation big time.


----------



## cwise76 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> 
> so.....
> 
> ...


Pure cancer is what you are


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272607
> ...


People are crazy since Maxine Waters, D. California, started this getting even with people by getting in their faces.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




And the Bernie Sanders supporting democrat who attacked the Republican Baseball team?   The Black lives matter sympathizer who murdered 6 police officers in the Dallas mass shooting?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



The shooter was both a white supremacist and Trump supporter and sounds a lot like some posters here. That's just the way it is.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Oh?    I thought the police department does that.....so the NRA blood cult has infiltrated police departments now?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You too ? Yeah funny how your partisan bullcrap is showing big time.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...




The truth scalds you like the cross burns a vampire...........


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




The NRA trains law enforcement all over the country......huge numbers of the police are not only NRA members but are NRA trained firearms instrutctors.......


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Sanders and his supporters on this board never threatenend to kill. So, take it elsewhere.


----------



## cwise76 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You are talking to a box of hammers. Doesn’t matter how many are slaughtered in cold blood, these imbeciles will never see an alternative viewpoint other than their own. So sick


----------



## The Purge (Aug 3, 2019)

Mother fucker....






A law enforcement official in El Paso said the Walmart shooter is 
in custody. Patrick Crusius of Dallas. Just turned 21 years old this week


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Well....considering that the Bernie Bro tried to kill Republicans at baseball practice........I think he took it elsewhere....


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> If violent video games are at play in this, then the nation must turn all eyes upon that area, and do something about that situation big time.



But ignore that whole Trump/white supremacy link? Sure, glad you're keeping it real.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Doesn't change the FACT that the word "gun" isn't in the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272607
> ...



Let's not forget, this one and the one last week have lived their entire lives with the fact that murdering babies before they are born is not only allowed but heavily supported and protected.

So if you can kill and unborn baby, killing an adult is no big deal.

The devaluation of human life is a cornerstone for this behavior.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > If violent video games are at play in this, then the nation must turn all eyes upon that area, and do something about that situation big time.
> ...




Trump isn't a white supremacist no matter how many times you lie about it.....but obama is a racist, and his buddies, louis farakhan, jeremiah wright, and al sharpton are definitely racists...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see he had shooting glasses and hearing protection...
> ...



Getting emotional, aren't we?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You should keep bringing that up ever time there's ANOTHER right wing shooting.


----------



## cwise76 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The only truth is a bunch of people just got unmercifully slaughtered by some fuck brandishing an assault rifle. Somethings gotta change.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




The left wing shootings out number them...so it's hard to fit them in.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




You're blaming Maxine Waters for this? If only you were capable of feeling shame.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



No, he's just supported by them.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Planning on kicking out all non-RW conforming posters?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > cwise76 said:
> ...



Yes.....

Stop 24/7 news coverage of mass shootings.

Stop glorifying these shooters.

That is how you stop them, along with getting rid of gun free zones.



Russian Polytechnic school shooter......killed 20, injured 70 with 5 shot pump action shotgun...

It isn't the tool, it is the time the killer is allowed to move freely before being confronted by someone with a gun.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > If violent video games are at play in this, then the nation must turn all eyes upon that area, and do something about that situation big time.
> ...



The only Trump/white supremacy link that exists is the one the dems and their partners fake news have made up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

The last couple of weeks the Dems and their corrupt media has been trying to focus on emphasizing White Terrorism. Congress asked FBI Director Christopher Wray about the threat....and he answered in the affirmative that it was a major threat......

.....and right on cue they start happening. 

Weird....Huh?

El Paso mall shooting: At least 19 people dead, 40 injured, suspect in custody, police say

One person said they saw 4 men shooting....but police only apprehended one suspect. Police: Multiple fatalities reported in El Paso Cielo Vista Mall shooting

It's strange....all of these white shooters never seem to be shown on trial.....

Obviously this 21 year old kid wanted to be caught. 

Now.....why are so many kids doing this?????
Ask yourself this important question.

Now we know that Obama was trying to create a shooting spree along the Texas border with his Fast & Furious program. I think he's decided now is the time. 

"Oh, that's crazy....no way the left would stage shootings around the country....no way."


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Me?  No....I love it when you asshats expose what you believe......I am a supporter of the Bill of Rights too....I actually believe in Free Speech.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Interestingly, you don't chime up when an illegal immigrant takes the life of an American. 

But that's none of my business.

Until you can speak out against ALL unnecessary loss of life, instead of what death aligns with your political agenda, spare us your false outrage.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


She was shouting....Kill the mutha ph uka on aisle 5!!!


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > We have mass shootings regularly....
> ...


Actually it appears to be part of dying in a free country. Worth every round taken, fer shure...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



And obama was not only supported by racists, he sat in an openly and proudly racist church for 20 years....Trump never did that.....obama was happy to take photos with lous farakhan....racist, and had al sharpton  to the White House more than 5 times.....sharpton...actual anti-semite and racist.......

The entire democrat party was founded on racism you mope.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




No, but think that if it gives you comfort.

We don't have a gun violence epidemic; we have a marginalization problem that is exploited by politicians:

- Mentally ill young men seek attention/revenge or other compensation for their mental problems via mass shootings; these are a tiny minority among total gun deaths.
- Gang (another marginalized category) violence deaths are mostly intra-race, and far out number the mass shootings.
- Our cynical LW political class diverts attention from the societal conditions which create marginalized people in order to crow about Gun Control and to advocate for destroying the 2nd Amendment.  Their power is more important than a healthy society.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2019)

No its not weird.  I wonder why tramp isn't calling El Paso and crime spree and crime infested nest.  White US citizen have been shooting everything up for a long time.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Go away.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




You mean except for the fact that as more Americans own and carry guns, our gun murder rate went down 49%..........our gun crime rate went down 75%......

So.......you are wrong....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

17 pages of the same shit everytime this happens. Everytime....


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...







Problem is most of the mass shooters are your assholes.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Nobody died. Can you quote the racist parts please?

In the meantime one of yours (since you're hell bent on deflecting) committed a terrorist attack on this country and murdered at least 18 people with your weapon of choice, you'd think at some point a little humility would creep in like with any other normal human.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Is this where you claim Roof was a liberal?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Not one of ours..... white supremacists have no place in the Republican party....he would be happier in the actual racist party, the democrat party...all of your core groups are openly and proudly racist.......that's you, not them.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272607
> ...


Tell it to the Dowager Maxine Waters, the Congresswoman who ordered her minion slaves to get ugly in Republican faces.They one-upped her with physical contact a few times too many.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.



No, it's being reported he read and posted online to right wing hate groups and forums, hell he's probably a member here.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Actually, I am not that into rifles of any kind....take up too much room....

Russian Polytechnic school shooting......20 killed, 70 injured, 5 shot pump action shotgun....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




The Bernie Sander's supporting democrat who tried to murder the Republican baseball team ws....as was the Black lives sympathizer who murdered 6 police officers in Dallas.....


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



^Primo-deflecting, reminds me of the same reaction after the church shooting. The mosque shooting, the sikh temple shooting, that monster from Norway, the other mosque shooting...


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Well if the Democrats aren't going to end the Hispanic problem, someone else will.
> ...



Some white boy from Allen, Tx drove all the way down just to murder Mexican's.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Can you quote the racist parts please

Louis Farakhan......good buddies with obama, so friendly they had to hide photos of obama and Farakhan for over 10 years....

jeremiah wright.....racist, married obama and michelle and baptized their kids...

al sharpton...racist....invited to the White House by obama many, many times....

Racism out in the open....by the democrat President.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Nobody really cares, keep dancing around the motive, the same motive I've seen on this board and the same fantasy of killing immigrants and liberals.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...




Jeebus, you are a hateful c*nt.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Yes.....racists are bad...that is why I don't belong to the democrat party, the home of racists of all skin colors.

I believe all humans were created by God.....and therefore worthy of life and respect....too bad the democrat party doesn't believe that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Your argument is weak. Your understanding of the English language is weak.

Not only that, your powers of deduction are nonexistent.

This isn't ad hominem, this is a stated observation.

Simple question: What do you think of when someone says a person is "armed"?

What pops into your head? A guy with a gun.

Arms
Armed
Arming

The act or state of being armed with a weapon. Guns are weapons, classified as arms. This is not hard to understand.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh, look... the shooter was purportedly another trumpette....

_What We Know About the Mass Shooting in El Paso

We won’t link to it here, but by late afternoon on Saturday, a racist “manifesto” indicating a desire to kill immigrants and reportedly penned by the shooter began circulating on social media._​


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Like the Bernie Sanders supporter who tried to kill the entire Republican baseball team?  Or the Black lives Matter supporters who murdered police officers?  You mean like them?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

We know very little right now.   The 8Chan thing could be a false flag.  I'll wait for official information.

If I did have to guess, it is more likely that he is a mentally disturbed whack job as that is the typical profile of mass shooters.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Yeah...all her fault....


----------



## DOTR (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........



Wonder if this will turn out to be another "white Hispanic".


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...








Oh nooo, roof is progressive scum.  In no way could he ever be considered a liberal.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272607
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------    as a little CAUTIONARY note , take a look at the post just above that I am 'quoting' .   If good people have any reasoning ability they should see y reading that post what the left has in store for them when the 'left' gets full Control   eh ??


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Not a member of Obama's church, moron. 



> jeremiah wright.....racist, married obama and michelle and baptized their kids...



What? You can't quote Wright's racist comments he said while Obama was a member of his church? Did Wright threaten violence of any kind? 



> al sharpton...racist....invited to the White House by obama many, many times....
> 
> Racism out in the open....by the democrat President.



I think Sharpton did say something racist once and apologized for it. Just the same, he has never promoted violence like the wingnuts on this board.

I guess you kind of failed here.

In the meantime a white supremacist Trump supporter killed 19 people today. You should take a moment to recognize that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

El Paso Shooter Identified Online As Trump Supporter Who Didn’t Like ‘Race Mixing’


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> 17 pages of the same shit everytime this happens. Everytime....


Again and again and again. Why can't people just accept it's the price of freedom instead of making a big song and dance about it?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The Dallas shooting...was that the one where all the open carrying Marchers ran crying like little girls when the shooting started?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 3, 2019)

I heard he was pissed off when he found out Wal Mart doesn't do price match anymore and he just wasn't going to pay 4 dollars for a 12 pack of Pepsi.

He was standing at the exit when he opened fire. Perhaps he was shooting everyone that was stealing something.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> Oh, look... the shooter was purportedly another trumpette....
> 
> _What We Know About the Mass Shooting in El Paso
> 
> We won’t link to it here, but by late afternoon on Saturday, a racist “manifesto” indicating a desire to kill immigrants and reportedly penned by the shooter began circulating on social media._​




You mean like registered democrat, the Pulse Night Club shooter?

Do many mass shooters end up being Democrats?

Omar Mateen, the shooter who killed 49 people at a nightclub in Orlando, Florida, in 2016, was registered as a Democrat in 2006. He voted in the Florida primary in 2016, according to reporting from Politico.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Yes....a Black Lives Matter supporter murdered 6 police officers.......then you have the Pulse Nightclub shooter....killed 49, registered democrat.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile countries with strong gun control are not having regular mass shootings....
> ...


Turns out it's a white guy who has posted a "manifesto" about killing immigrants.

Doesn't sound like a leftist to me.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The Democratic party is a coalition of many races the Republcian party has a single black dude in Congress. Trump routinely scapegoats immigrants, many here have threatened them and liberals with violence and look what happened today? Have you ever drawn an honest line in your entire life?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Will send some more T's & P's your way to make up for that, my friend.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Don't worry, they still have their fallback. False flag.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

About the shooter:

Patrick Crusius: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So... indoctrination.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 3, 2019)

Stuff like this didn't happen when I was a kid. And back then you could buy guns mail order...no metal detectors on planes or schools...no waiting lists...didnt even have to show ID.

  Wonder whats changed? Well...lots changed.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, look... the shooter was purportedly another trumpette....
> ...


Pulse nightclub shooter was shooting gay people.  That's not a democratic move.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


If true.....you are still in first place. And its championship season. You guys always win the trophies. Its just not fair.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I think Sharpton did say something racist once and apologized for it. Just the same, he has never promoted violence like the wingnuts on this board.

You need to learn about democrat racists....

Al Sharpton - Wikipedia

Caribbean-American and African-American residents of the neighborhood rioted for four consecutive days fueled by rumors that the private ambulance had refused to treat Cato.[39][40] During the riot black youths looted stores,[39] beat Jews in the street,[39] and clashed with groups of Jews, hurling rocks and bottles at one another[41] after Yankel Rosenbaum, a visiting student from Australia, was stabbed and killed by a member of a mob while some chanted "Kill the Jew", and "get the Jews out".[42]

Sharpton marched through Crown Heights and in front of the headquarters of the Chabad-Lubavitch Hasidic movement, shortly after the riot, with about 400 protesters (who chanted "Whose streets? Our streets!" and "No justice, no peace!"),

------

Caribbean-American and African-American residents of the neighborhood rioted for four consecutive days fueled by rumors that the private ambulance had refused to treat Cato.[39][40] During the riot black youths looted stores,[39] beat Jews in the street,[39] and clashed with groups of Jews, hurling rocks and bottles at one another[41] after Yankel Rosenbaum, a visiting student from Australia, was stabbed and killed by a member of a mob while some chanted "Kill the Jew", and "get the Jews out".[42]


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, look... the shooter was purportedly another trumpette....
> ...



This was the title of your link:

*Do many mass shooters 'end up being Democrats', as Rep. Tenney said? No*

That is your source, wingnut.


----------



## Corky (Aug 3, 2019)

Right-wing gun lovers are all assholes.

Dumb ignorant assholes ...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




He was a registered democrat........he's yours...


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, look... the shooter was purportedly another trumpette....
> ...


No, like the MAGA Parkland shooter, Nikolas Cruz...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


They are so grateful for the DC softball shooting, aren't they?


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Waters' order planted the seed. Victoria Escobar spent last month down in Mexico soliciting immigrants to come to El Paso in Caravan. She watered the seed.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 3, 2019)

One thing we know *didnt* change.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yeah, because more gun laws stopped this shooting from happening. 

Not.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yes......and the link shows that the Pulse Night Club shooter was a registered democrat, and the Bernie Sanders supporter tried to murder the entire Republican baseball team.....Black Lives Matter sympathizers murdered police officers......

The truth is very tenous with politifact....


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy is definitely of the Second Amendment Solutions school of reaction...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Like democrat Pulse Night Club shooter 49 killed....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Like fat donnie and his family were registered Democrats.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> 2aguy is definitely of the Second Amendment Solutions school of reaction...




Yes....my way actually works...

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 3, 2019)

Its trump fault 
hes white
he loved trump 
hated race mixing 

we'll be hearing about this kid forever 

Elpaso no one had a gun ?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Trump didn't shoot 49 people.....the other democrat did that...


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



What did Sharpton say again? 

What did Wright say that was racist? You brought this up.

What did Patrick Cruisus do today?

What is your reaction to what Patrick Cruisus did today?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I think it's more nefarious than that.
I think someone is putting these kids up to it just like they do in the Middle-East.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



What would they do without it?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




He should be executed.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Shooter was a Muslim.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Not anymore....getting used to this.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Doesn't matter how many times you post that bullshit, it's still bullshit.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Possibly.  It's not out of the real of possibility that some anti-American group is targeting marginalized young men to turn use them as weapons.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Sad but agree


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > cwise76 said:
> ...


Nope....this is America.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........





miketx said:


> Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.


I blame the Democrats for constantly playing “race card”, talking all their  shit about “white privileged” and wanting an unsecured border just to bring into this country a new victim class of non-white voters. Weak minded are pushed to these things because they see no hope in the ballot box. But, the threat Democrats pose to this country is very real. People are feeling pressured by lunatics on the left. I have no white guilt over this fucking incident either.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wow...great come back....get back to me when you grow up and actually have facts, truth and reality on your side....

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey 2aguy this article is all about you.

Most domestic terrorism comes from white supremacists, FBI tells lawmakers

When politicians use terrorism as a tool for swaying voters, they usually mean a specific kind of terrorism. This became clear in the 2016 election season when then-candidate Trump falsely accusedPresident Obama and Hillary Clinton of refusing to use specific words to describe it.

Say it with me, everyone: "Radical Islamic terrorism."

But there's another face of terrorism in the U.S. that often gets overlooked—one that looks, on the surface, like more than half of the U.S. population.

*FBI Director Christopher Wray told Congress this week that most of the domestic terrorism arrests made so far this fiscal year have been associated with white supremacy. He pointed to about 100 arrests of "homegrown violent extremist terrorists" (these are generally the "radical Islamic terrorists") and about the same number of "domestic terrorists" (violent Americans with some kind of domestic beef), clarifying that the latter were mostly white supremacists.*

In other words, there appear to be just as many all-American terrorists as there are "radical Islamic terrorists" in the U.S., and most American terrorists are white supremacists.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Don't lie to me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No, like the rightwingnut who shot up Las Vegas

New documents suggest Las Vegas shooter was conspiracy theorist – what we know


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 3, 2019)

20 bucks says kid was on ssri 

Thats always the real common theme no matter which way they lean politically  ....ssris and being a mental case 

the trans gender freak who hacked capital one threatened to shoot the place up ....also white trumps fault


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

Judging from the reported number of casualties I wouldn't be at all surprised to find he used an assault style rifle with the capability to use large capacity removable magazines.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


2nd Amendment.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Oh come on strict gun laws work, look at Chcago and Baltimore...oh wait


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> Judging from the reported number of casualties I wouldn't be at all surprised to find he used an assault style rifle with the capability to use large capacity removable magazines.


Well, guess that’s on him.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Yes....my way actually works...


Yup, at malls and schools and concerts and festivals across America. Dying for freedom is the American way.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Hey 2aguy this article is all about you.
> 
> Most domestic terrorism comes from white supremacists, FBI tells lawmakers
> 
> ...




Yes.....you just posted crap...

There Is No 'Surge' in Right-Wing Violence | RealClearPolitics

That is to say, we have good reason not to accept the numbers. According to The Washington Post, which relies on Global Terrorism Database data, there were zero acts of right-wing terrorism in the entire nation in 2002. Since then, we have seen a "surge," to 36 in a nation of 325-plus million people in 2017. Among those acts, there were 11 fatalities.

In other words, fewer homicides were committed by political terrorists of any stripe in the United States in 2017 than were committed by undocumented immigrants in the state of Texas alone -- which, I am assured, is an incredibly low number that shouldn't worry us very much. If one of these "surges" is scaremongering, why not the other?

Then again, even if we use the criteria offered by the GTD, we need to be exceptionally generous to even get to 36 incidents of right-wing violence in 2017. (I could find only 32.)


For example, although the Post acknowledges that the Las Vegas shooter's motivations are still unknown, the GTD had no problem categorizing the murderer of 58 people as an "anti-government extremist." And it takes these sorts of assumptions to get in the vicinity of a "surge" in right-wing terrorism.

Of the 32 incidents I was able to find, 12 featured perpetrators who were merely "suspected" of being right-wing terrorists. Some of these incidents could have been the work of one person, as in the pellet gun shootings of Muslims in New York. In other incidents, we are asked to treat patently insane people as if they had coherent political agendas.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


INCEL isn't left wing.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Stupidity.

Your ar-15 and your buddies ak-47 are.of no concern to the government at all.  All you militia nuts together couldn't stand up to a recently trained SWAT team, much less an infantry fireteam.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes....my way actually works...
> ...




Uh...wrong.....

Do you ever get tired when you lie so much......

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Nobody, and I mean nobody, will take my guns unless they come heavily armed. We live in a savage fucking world. I will protect myself and my property.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The 2016 election showed us they are not.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


SWAT guys voted Trump you dipshit.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 3, 2019)

Walmart has had a good share of shootings


----------



## Dekster (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Since this was a border town and a Walmart heavily trafficked by hispanics and the manifesto is reportedly racist rant against Mexicans, this ant-American group weaponizing this shooter is otherwise called the GOP.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



How brave. What should be done about the amount of white supremacist hate in this country? They are the cause of more domestic terrorism than anything else. I've had my life threatened a few times here, I've seen way more threats against immigrants, homosexuals, liberals and Democrats. Do you think that sort of thing should go on? Do you think maybe people on the right have a responsibility to keep their hate in check?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 2aguy this article is all about you.
> ...


Bullshit.

All of the extremist killings in the US in 2018 had links to right-wing extremism, according to new report


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Look!   The Obama Deflection!


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes......there is no trace of any motivation for the Vegas shooter, so you guys lie about it...

There Is No 'Surge' in Right-Wing Violence | RealClearPolitics
Then again, even if we use the criteria offered by the GTD, we need to be exceptionally generous to even get to 36 incidents of right-wing violence in 2017. (I could find only 32.)


*For example, although the Post acknowledges that the Las Vegas shooter's motivations are still unknown, the GTD had no problem categorizing the murderer of 58 people as an "anti-government extremist." And it takes these sorts of assumptions to get in the vicinity of a "surge" in right-wing terrorism.*

Of the 32 incidents I was able to find, 12 featured perpetrators who were merely "suspected" of being right-wing terrorists. Some of these incidents could have been the work of one person, as in the pellet gun shootings of Muslims in New York. In other incidents, we are asked to treat patently insane people as if they had coherent political agendas.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Dekster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Dumb


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Yes....my way actually works...


I thought you said you hardly ever carry. How is that working?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....



Wow... 2AGuy is like a vulture, he can't hop in fast enough. 

Okay.  Two things we are going to find out about this guy. 

1) Everyone in his life knew he was nuts. 
2) He was still able to acquire LEGAL guns.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Walmart has had a good share of shootings




And the Left frequently attack Walmart and Walmart shoppers as white racists.  So, it's hardly a surprise that they are frequently targeted.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

Dekster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Your feverish wet dreams are leaking.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




We won't be standing up to them, we will be standing with them.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Yeah...another lie.....try Mother Jones.....they list the mass shootings...tell us how the Navy shooting was right wing...you asshat....


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Maxine Waters planted the hate seed. See what bloomed? And Victoria Escobar watered the plant when she went down to Mexico to get people to form a Caravan  and she'd let them through El Paso, and there'd be nothing President could do about it because she is a Congressman who thinks Trump should be impeached along with other miscreants like Rep. Nadler and other Democrats in Congress who've carried the lies far enough. They voted against humanitarian aid, then went down to Mexico and solicited more people crossing illegally just to gall the President. There's a shitload of Traitors in the Democrat Party who want to destroy people's pursuit of happiness in exchange for giving them 70% of all earnings to the Democrats to spend like drunken sailors.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Link proving your assertions please... Even if motivated by a political party, they still have to have some kind of self training either by games or other types of self training going on.  The efficiency of the shoots speaks volumes of it being gamers training themselves by way of these violent video games possibly. The desensitising effect of these games are more lethal than the gun's they are using. The gun is just a tool, but a person is the controller of that tool once in his possession. Now keeping guns out of these cats hands is something we have to work on, and part of that is to have them become the ultimate loser in the game if games are involved in their mindset.

The way to make them the ultimate loser is to show their followers that to do such a thing has no glorified ending, where as the death penalty is carried out quickly, and then the body is hung in public to be denegrated by everyone who passes by it if so chooses.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 2aguy this article is all about you.
> ...



So you ignored my link from the FBI that points to over 100 arrests? Good job, what did you just find the first thing (an opinion piece) that agrees with you?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

Per MSNBC 19 confirmed dead and 40 injured.  Another white homegrown terrorist strikes again.  I wonder what Trump will have to say about this?  The NRA?  The shooter was reportedly pissed off about immigration.  I wonder how many immigrants took jobs that he would want?  Picking produce?  Cleaning hotel/motel rooms?  Washing cars?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


More bullshit. Of course there's evidence. I just posted it. Denying it won't make it magically disappear.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> ...




Yes...likely he was nuts...

And if he didn't have a criminal record there was nothing to stop him from buying a gun....yes...we know, you fascists consider all Americans as criminals...but that isn't the way the system works....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Nope...we're not the INCELs right-wing lot.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I mean...yeah, that about sums it up.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


And you are the only one. I told you we must eliminate the power families and working fiefdoms of power. And that may include some people you like.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Nancy Pelosi stole districts in California. Trump landslide and sweep will take House back. It will be “ crying time again” idiots like you. Hey dickhead, how is the House gonna stop another Trump SCOTUS nominee when Che Ginsburg gorks the fuck out? No chance.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




again....there was no evidence...but please, keep lying.

*For example, although the Post acknowledges that the Las Vegas shooter's motivations are still unknown, the GTD had no problem categorizing the murderer of 58 people as an "anti-government extremist." And it takes these sorts of assumptions to get in the vicinity of a "surge" in right-wing terrorism.*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 3, 2019)

A young man driven over the brink with demonization and the realities of being forcibly replaced.   At this point, after the assault of thousands at our border,  no I don't blame him.  This is justified.  The government won't protect us.  They police are so badly whipped they can't protect us.   It was foolish to think no one would step up.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Not even close son.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Well now, that's the sticking point, you see........


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Per MSNBC 19 confirmed dead and 40 injured.  Another white homegrown terrorist strikes again.  I wonder what Trump will have to say about this?  The NRA?



He already chimed in...of course PMSNBC wouldn't know it.

You really watch that garbage? No wonder you're stupid


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> 20 bucks says kid was on ssri
> 
> Thats always the real common theme no matter which way they lean politically  ....ssris and being a mental case
> 
> the trans gender freak who hacked capital one threatened to shoot the place up ....also white trumps fault


Lol. The next hurricane will be Trumps fault too.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



From your link:

There were at least 50 extremist-related killings in the US in 2018, according to the report, making it the fourth-deadliest year on record for domestic extremist-related killings since 1970.

50 killings in 2018? Not to mention the horrific injuries and fear that is instilled in survivors.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

This thread is trash. Anyone politicizing this tragedy is trash. 

I'm out. 

Peace.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


They claim every mass murderer is a liberal.......this is one way they can live with themselves.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > 20 bucks says kid was on ssri
> ...



Right because we're totally not talking about a right wing Trump loon who wrote a manifesto documenting his hate for Hispanics.

Coward, deal with the violence promoted by the right.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> 
> so.....
> 
> ...


but the US has the most guns per capita--- shouldn't we have the lowest murder rate??
but we don't
Texas is a gun free state 
etc!!!!
8 States That Respect 2nd Amendment Gun Rights [PICS]


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Lolololololololol


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...




They didn't have mass shootings before they banned and confiscated guns.....your point is stupid.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 3, 2019)

The only surge in violence is hate crimes against Jews blacks LBGTQ Muslims and minorities. Guess who's doing that. This is another right-wing racist nut job going crazy with an assault rifle. If you don't think the style of assault rifles is dangerous, you are a brainwashed functional moron.there are so many of them. Ignoramuses who know nothing about the history of Journalism law enforcement politics you name it. Absolute idiots


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...




Yep.....more guns = less gun crime...

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.





Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yep, that and defending the confederate flag for it's "historical value" on public lands while telling us liberals were actually the slave owners, two of my favorite idiotic lies from the right.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-gunners are already on the job......
> ...


Logic logic logic


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...




Then he's not one of ours, we don't hate hispanics.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


 
Your president and your party are enabling terrorists.  The only good thing about this shooting is that it happened in Texas.  Every now and then karma gets it right.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Why do you care? You're no liberal. You're a moonbat progtard


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart has had a good share of shootings
> ...


Apparently walmart needs to add "buy one get one free" to its advertisements. You know what we never get?. How about at rich people places. We never hear of Fifth Avenue and Rodeo Drive and more.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




The democrats owned the slaves, nothing liberal about that.  They went to war to keep them.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




Like Trump stated......he wants more legal immigration...they never seem to remember when he said that...


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


They don't list any Navy mass shooting in 2018.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...







And created the KKK to terrorize them.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Dekster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...




antifa is supported by the democrat party, you asshat......


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Meaning immigrants, legal or otherwise. He was a white supremacist Trump supporter and his words sound a lot like posters on this board.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Seeking asylum is legal, why was he trying to end that?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


That's someone's opinion on realclearpolitics. I posted journalism.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...







He's not.  He's trying to make sure they do it in a LEGAL way.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > If violent video games are at play in this, then the nation must turn all eyes upon that area, and do something about that situation big time.
> ...


Don't let the link die now.... Keep it front and center even though you have no proof yet.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Penelope said:


> No its not weird.  I wonder why tramp isn't calling El Paso and crime spree and crime infested nest.  White US citizen have been shooting everything up for a long time.


President Trump is busy trying to comfort the people of ElPaso, Penelope. I think Rep. V. Escobar of ElPaso made a really bad mistake a couple of weeks back when she went to Mexico, contacted people who wanted to cross but can't because the border is being watched to closely. She told them to come on down in a Caravan, and that she had big plans for them. She betrayed the people of the United States when she did this, and I'm not surprised some whacko picked El Paso to do his dirty deed, considering the recent history of the Democrat Party trying to damage everything President Trump does. He in no way had anything to do with this except try to get the Democrats in Congress to show their support of the plight on the border with humanitarian needs. They voted it down with vitriolic hate in their non-existent hearts.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...








No, you posted propaganda.  Seems to be all you can do.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...




He isn't...he wants them to stay in Mexico according to the law....they are supposed to seek asylum in the first country they enter....not travel through countries to get to better ones.....


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Navy yard shooting was in 2013, I think 2aguy either needs to learn how to read or figure out how a calendar works real quick.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Trump doesn't support white supremacists, which he stated after the Charlestown killing....yes....you guys keep lying about that, but he condemned the supremacists...


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


LOLOL 

So you say, too bad you can't prove.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



So is withdrawing money from a bank, but we still arrest bank robbers.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




It was a different shooting....the screen rolled up on me....

Navy yard....12 dead with a pump action shotgun, Black male shooter....think he was a republican?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> This thread is trash. Anyone politicizing this tragedy is trash.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Peace.



The act was political. That was why he did it, keep running.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


He'll have to yank his head out of the sand first.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


And?  As far as I know the only two Muslims on this forum are rightists.  What's yer point?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Yes, there were some very fine people interspersed between Nazi salutes, tiki torches and chants of "The Jews shall not replace us".It's totally understandable that decent people are going to hang around that crowd. 

He let them off the hook. 

Like you are, right now. Pretending that right wing extremism isn't violent.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, you posted that in response to me posting a link about how all extremist shootings in *2018* had links to rightwing extremists.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

Dekster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...




You're silly.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Must we turn this into a gun control thread?  Already?
> ...




And what is your solution?


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Well said, Defiant1. Hear, hear! The Republicans have been trying to get the Democrat Congress to show the border people some humanitarianism by funding the people that only the out-of-pocket Border Patrol has generously given to feed some of the illegal crossers because they had caring and mercy in their hearts. AOC announced an outcome just before she went to the border and did the dirty on the Border Patrol right there in El Paso. Then she went back to her cushy quarters in DC beating up some more on Republicans when indeed, she voted AGAINST HUMANITARIAN AID TO BORDER FAMILIES. What a bunch of jerks the Democrats are closing purse strings to any good thing President does for this country. Of course, they're not going to do anything to relieve the families that are in detention awaiting their orders to return to their homelands from the masses the Democrats recruited to cross the border.

The Democrats created chaos, now innocent people are dying because of their spiteful misuse of the power they have to right the wrongs that spring up when they're trying to hurt Donald Trump with EVERY LITTLE THING THAT COMES DOWN THE PIKE.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> this has been going on for fifteen minutes nobody posted it yet LOL...........



The bodies are still laying on the floor at Walmart, and the first thing out of your mouth is gun grabber.

The second is LOL.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Hoo...  That's a whole lotta wishful thinking right there pal.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I guess because the Navy Yard shooter was black he must have been liberal. Even though the guy had a history of mental illness, was in the military which I'm told are all conservatives but in the end didn't have any political motivation that we know of. 2aguy is grasping at straws. I guess this is what it looks like when he doesn't have walls of pseudo stats typed up and ready by some dubious sources to copy and paste from.


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

Witnesses are saying  they saw 3  or more shooters.

Why is Tweeter already deleting the accounts of people who say they saw with their own eyes 3 or more shooters? 

Something is very  fishy in this tragedy too.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




And not all of them did.....asshat.....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> Witnesses are saying  they saw 3  or more shooters.
> 
> Why is Tweeter already deleting the accounts of people who say they saw with their own eyes 3 or more shooters?
> 
> Something is very  fishy in this tragedy too.




Most likely confusion at the event.......


HappyJoy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




John kerry was in the military you moron.....


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> Witnesses are saying  they saw 3  or more shooters.
> 
> Why is Tweeter already deleting the accounts of people who say they saw with their own eyes 3 or more shooters?
> 
> Something is very  fishy in this tragedy too.



^wingut red flag bullshit excuses coming soon.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Aren't you guys always saying the black folks are coming over to your side?

"Leaving the plantation" I believe is the quote.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses are saying  they saw 3  or more shooters.
> ...



I'm not claiming the military are all conservatives I'm saying I've been told that they are by conservatvies.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




And yet Trump didn't say those guys were the fine people.....you are a liar and an asshat....

left wing extremism killed close to 100 million people world wide after 1917.......so please, your high horse is really short....


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

I am only repeating what witnesses saw.

3 shooters.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Vote the offending Democrats out of power. First, Congress conspired with Hillary's request for them to ruin President Trump for every little thing he did to do good for the American people. Then they saw their golden opportunity to really get him with 3 years of their damn-the-nation lies claiming salacious lies and dossier lies to get Trump using the FBI to cover for their hate for the United States of America that made the common man as prosperous as they could with laws that helped them gain a foothold in a world that considered us bad because Europe sent people who made trouble for them here. Well, the Common man isn't going to take Democrat false narratives any more.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


My point was the shooter was Muslim.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.
> ...


You would love having this forum all to yourself wouldn't you or to get it shut down ?? Trying to paint posters here as your worst nightmare doesn't make it so, but thanks for telling the forum how unwanted you think you are here.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Because they are lying and they are not endangered politically. Obama change the policy to bring in knew Democratic victims and voters. Plus...they weren’t white. Obama was 500x more racist than Trump.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


More can and must be done to keep guns out the mentally ill and bad people. Universal background checks should be a no brainer. Laws against straw man purchases need to be put in.
The only people that should oppose universal background checks are the mentally ill and bad guys and gals.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Project much?


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

VIDEO of witness Brittney, who says her mom saw 3 armed men dressed all in black.



Jeff DeRiso on Twitter


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> Witnesses are saying  they saw 3  or more shooters.
> 
> Why is Tweeter already deleting the accounts of people who say they saw with their own eyes 3 or more shooters?
> 
> Something is very  fishy in this tragedy too.


Video in the stores will confirm how many shooters were involved

Witnesses are often confused


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Vote the offending Democrats out of power.



That's a no brainer.  If they aren't going to fund the border wall, we need to vote them out.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...




Universal Background checks are a no Brainer...people who support them are not using their brains, not thinking......this guy bought this gun legally.....that means he would pass a universal background check.

There already are laws against straw buying...

Do you even understand any of these issues?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> VIDEO of witness Brittney, who says her mom saw 3 armed men dressed all in black.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff DeRiso on Twitter




Antifa has announced that they plan to attack El Paso.  Today's shootings could be an advance op.


Antifa Terrorists Plan 10-Day Sept. Border Siege in El Paso - The Lid


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> View attachment 272607
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> ...


There is nothing funny about this. Those who responded funny are sick and disgusting.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You need to go back, reread my post because it's obvious you didn't understand it. Too bad, I really ripped into the logic of your post but apparently it went over your head...not surprising really. Maybe you can go find a website to copy/paste from for a reply like you do in every gun debate.



> left wing extremism killed close to 100 million people world wide after 1917.......so please, your high horse is really short....



It's too bad there really aren't any left wing extremists  who are pushing for Stalinism. Unlike the hatred towards immigrants and people of color who have been threatened on this board while you and others idly sit their with your collective thumbs up your asses.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



They aren't lying but if your'e interested in immigration laws to be followed then perhaps the U.S. government should follow them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is trash. Anyone politicizing this tragedy is trash.
> ...



Running from what? People with pathetic emotional arguments eager to politicize death at the drop of a pussy hat?

Please.

I will destroy you in a debate.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Based on the mass shootings over the past several months, the shooter will be a white supremacist. They have been emboldened in the past 3 years.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > VIDEO of witness Brittney, who says her mom saw 3 armed men dressed all in black.
> ...


Did they conspire with Representative V. Escobar of El Paso who went down to Mexico to recruit more border crossers right after she voted to deprive humanitarian Aid from the American Congress she is part of the majority in. I hope they vote that traitor out of power in the next election. She's a Congressman in name only. She is against the President who has asked Congress to vote in fundings for humanitarian relief for detainees on the border. She went with the Democrats who said "Hell No" with their poison-the-well Democrat votes against humanitarian relief so greatly needed on the border.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The shooter politicized the event. I'm tired of the death threats because someone has different political views on this board. Sorry the motivation for this guy is inconvenient to the right but he was a white supremacist, he was a Trump supporter his motive was racism.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I am guessing this guy is mentally ill or a criminal or both. Those are the ones that argue against universal background checks.


----------



## Issa (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Bullshit argument sorry. Why most of th4 countries in the world dont have this mass shooting issue then?

Husbands killing their entire families ?
Co workere killing their team mates.
Church shootings 
School shootings
Supermarket shootings 
Concert, festival and theatre shootings.


Why it happens regularly only in America?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses are saying  they saw 3  or more shooters.
> ...



If it happened inside the store they have every square foot covered. I promise it's on video from multiple angles.


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

More people  are  being interviewed..... that were in the store who are saying  they saw 3-4 men dressed in black!!!


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> Based on the mass shootings over the past several months, the shooter will be a white supremacist. They have been emboldened in the past 3 years.


Yes, by liberal Democrats who won't fund the border wall.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



^Right here. These three clowns are attempting to find a way to blame liberals for the actions of a white supremacist. Interesting how it happens and the logic is so disjointed and....well, just dumb.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Trump is and many of his supporters are dog whistlers to White Supremacists.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Hey 2aguy this article is all about you.
> 
> Most domestic terrorism comes from white supremacists, FBI tells lawmakers
> 
> ...


There is a fallacy in your source you claim it's white supremacist are terrorist? Funny thing none on the right were charged with acts of terrorism.according to the incident map on your source.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy

How should we react to shootings like this? With more gun laws? More emotion? By blaming our political rivals? Politicization?

1) Gun laws don't stop shootings. Each person murdered with a firearm in the US is evidence to that.
2) Emotions do nothing but pass more useless gun laws.
3) Blaming our political rivals only prevents them from cooperating with you to get something meaningful done to curb these types of tragedies.
4) Politicizing a tragedy does the exact same thing as #3

How should we react to shootings like this?

UNITY.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...






Brain357 said:


> We have the highest incarceration rate in the WORLD!!!!!!!!!



We have the most freedoms.  Low IQ Slow learners take advantage.  End up in the hoosgao.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the mass shootings over the past several months, the shooter will be a white supremacist. They have been emboldened in the past 3 years.
> ...



Sure, making excuses for murder is normal in 2019 on the right.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > VIDEO of witness Brittney, who says her mom saw 3 armed men dressed all in black.
> ...


We need to call in the Terrorist preventers in the secret services our government has to make Antifa never make such a plan again with life sentences when they are caught and incarcerated for harassment. I think the Democrat Congresscritters who have been so supportive of Antifa should be made accountable too. Of course, they'll be hiding under their desks in DC next to their "Get President Trump by any means possible" files.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


again another fallacy white supremacist are not right-wing when you stop trying to make a connection things might be more civil.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 2aguy this article is all about you.
> ...



I'm using the words of the FBI Director.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

People (especially liberals) are jumping to conclusions here.  We don't know all the facts.  The shooter could be a Muslim terrorist.


----------



## Corky (Aug 3, 2019)

TRUMP VOTERS:

Odd how right-wingers spew about women and children from Central America trying to come here to avoid death ...

... and yet ignore the dozens of right-wing terrorists who are slaughtering Americans every other day.

WHY the fuck its that ??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


No Trump is not a white supremacist damn his son in law and daughter are Jews


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

Corky said:


> TRUMP VOTERS:
> 
> Odd how right-wingers spew about women and children from Central America trying to come here to avoid death ...
> 
> ...


nope try again


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




How come all white supremacists are right wing? How come the shooter today was a white supremacist and Trump supporter? 

Why make excuses? ...lies.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I don't care who he was or what his motivations were. Only you do. You have more concern over his motivations than for the people who lost their lives or lost loved ones.

Your concern is not genuine. Only political.

This man must pay for what he's done. With his life. No other punishment is more fitting.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


As a journalist myself, you posted a business insider story about a story on

Murder and Extremism in the United States in 2018

Now look up who adl is.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I bet he has friends who are black too.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Sotoro administration even printed pamphlets coaching them on working the process. They are coming to America because they know they can get free-shit. Tell me how a peasant dirt farmer in a village in Honduras who has never marched or spoke out against his leadership is under threat by that regime? He’s not! He’s coming to America to sponge off my tax dollars. Period ! And if he wants to effect change then he might try to read about our Founding Fathers.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 3, 2019)

The shooter

Anna Giaritelli on Twitter

The manifesto

Greg on Twitter

More blood on Trumps hands.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Have they started blaming Trump yet ?


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses are saying  they saw 3  or more shooters.
> ...


Lots ofTexas people have concealed carry guns to go after rats who mass shoot people at shopping malls and whever else they can be found. It lowers the death rate. This guy had 2 hours from 10 when the shooting started and noon when the police arrested him. Something prevented him from killing and maiming more.


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm quoting:

"Ive read so many conflicting reports on this tragedy. 1 guy? 2-3 guys? Gang related? The shooters name is mentioned only in obscure blogs, daily mail, along with a manifesto?

Something is odd."


very very odd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> People (especially liberals) are jumping to conclusions here.  We don't know all the facts.  The shooter could be a Muslim terrorist.


at this point it really doesn't matter the shit is getting old regardless what the media come up with it doesn't change who I am and what I stand for.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Why is that a litmus test racist?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Bet he doesn’t have any Eskimo pals either.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> We need to call in the Terrorist preventers in the secret services our government has to make Antifa never make such a plan again with life sentences when they are caught and incarcerated for harassment. I think the Democrat Congresscritters who have been so supportive of Antifa should be made accountable too. Of course, they'll be hiding under their desks in DC next to their "Get President Trump by any means possible" files.



When there is a large Antifa event and someone ends up dead, how come the liberals never blame Antifa?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Get rid of Antifa and get rid White Supremacists.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You proud that the gun carrying Marchers ran from the shooter ?? Is that what you are saying here ?? Do tell us more on how you think as our law enforcement comes under attack like that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I'm using the map linked to your source I didn't look at all but every redpoint mark was label not charged with terrorism


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > We need to call in the Terrorist preventers in the secret services our government has to make Antifa never make such a plan again with life sentences when they are caught and incarcerated for harassment. I think the Democrat Congresscritters who have been so supportive of Antifa should be made accountable too. Of course, they'll be hiding under their desks in DC next to their "Get President Trump by any means possible" files.
> ...


Bullshit. If Antifa hurts or kills someone it is just as bad as a white supremacist hurting or killing someone


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I don't want this to ever happen again, the motive is important as it shouldn't be accepted. I've seen threats on this forum that emulate the shooting today. Whether it's picking them off at the border or being told that the left will be wiped out in the upcoming civil war (I'm told) and the utter glee in being told how this civil war is going to exterminate people based on either their beliefs or race.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


White supremacist aren't right-wing the right doesn't go to there rallies The right wing rejects who they are.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




The ADL.....figures..


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

Apparently some guy drove from Dallas to El Paso to shoot...wetbacks.  Jesus...if the genius wanted to shoot mojados why didn't he just stay in Dallas, it's full of them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So what is your plan to stop it if the motive is found out? Round the political opposition up? Isn't that just special.


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Have they started blaming Trump yet ?




Exactly!

 Trump Trump Trump Russia Russia Russia.....etc etc etc.....and more of the same garbage.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You're not right wing....you're someone who has been told they are.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




We're gonna kill the lot of yas 

Dont worry the left is gonna start it and a lot will die in lefty cities and suburbs by hand of government


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> I don't want this to ever happen again, the motive is important as it shouldn't be accepted. I've seen threats on this forum that emulate the shooting today. Whether it's picking them off at the border or being told that the left will be wiped out in the upcoming civil war (I'm told) and the utter glee in being told how this civil war is going to exterminate people based on either their beliefs or race.



Speech is speech. Whether you like the speech or not is irrelevant. We have a right to speak freely in this country. Threats are empty unless acted upon. 

Should we act against people who make threats they don't act on? Yes. We can't take the risk of them acting on those threats. 

Trump supporters get death threats too, but where are your protests?

Why thou silent, Joy?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Democrats drove this event to happen because of their constant playing of race card.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You aren't helping.


----------



## james bond (Aug 3, 2019)

siap.  The shooter allegedly had a maifesto -- FBI Investigating Possible Manifesto in El Paso Walmart Shooting | Heavy.com.

“Even if other non-immigrant targets would have a greater impact, I can’t bring myself to kill my fellow Americans.” The manifesto writer said he supported the Christchurch shooting citing the “Great Replacement” anti-immigration theory postured there. The writer says that his hatred of immigrants predate Trump so “don’t blame” the president.

“My ideology has not changed for several years. My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest predate Trump and his campaign for president. I putting this here because some people will blame the President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump’s rhetoric. The media is infamous for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that.”

The screed is called “The Inconvenient Truth.” It’s reported to have been authored and uploaded to the internet by the 21-year-old. In it, Crusius says, “My whole life I have been preparing for a future that currently doesn’t exist.”


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I'm right wing, we reject and would never allow white supremacist within our ranks.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Matters not about party, because it probably goes way deeper than that. Sort of like an alcoholic looking for a trigger to start his binge. It might be a Budweiser or a Coors, but the thing to remember is that it's not either beers that are the actual cause, but rather it's the excuse used that is what drives these mental cases. Video games need to be looked at heavily if also involved.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Democrats are dividing the country due to their deep seated hatred of white males.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

Let's be clear. And objective.

Whatever political alignment you hold... you are an incorrigible human being if you politicize tragedies like this. You just are. 

Show concern for your fellow man, not for his political views. 

Please?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> Let's be clear. And objective.
> 
> Whatever political alignment you hold... you are an incorrigible human being if you politicize tragedies like this. You just are.
> 
> ...


Democrats already have a long time ago. The more events like this and the more dead bodies the Democrats love. They don’t care about human beings. They have an agenda.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Democrats are dividing the country due to their deep seated hatred of white males.



Democrats will continue to play the race card even if it causes more shootings like this.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 3, 2019)

I agree with Mudwhistle. This guy’s name sounds Farsi aka Iranian.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





DigitalDrifter said:


> Have they started blaming Trump yet ?



Post right above yours


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!




Wow, was that a fast CYA for you conservative assholes.


Save the gun....


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I didn't even know this was going on before I went online after getting home from the store today. I just went online to find out the correct time. 2 of my downstairs clocks are not functioning right, so I always check online to make sure I know the correct time. Happy Joy was yapping like a mad dog before I even had a chance to look up the shooter's name and details, which I shared above somewhere. This is a horrific crime, but I think ElPaso was chosen for a political reason due to the Democrat stranglehold of a single Democrat Congresswoman who not only voted down humanitarian aid for the detainees awaiting their trial before a judge to be sent back to their homelands where they are not being threatened in any way. The Democrat congresswoman from El Paso just got back from a quick trip to Mexico to recruit more border crossers to sneak across and get into the United States.

The Democrats want a confrontation to do further damage to America's body politic, in particular, President Trump whom they falsely framed and accused of being a traitor by colluding with Russians and they used the FBI friendly to Hillary Clinton to get rid of President Trump as a part of something they cooked up called a strategic "insurance policy." And they thought they'd not ever get caught, too.

Thank heaven for Tom Fitton of Judicial Watch and conservative journalists like Limbaugh, Hannity, and former congressman Trey Gowdy to stand up to these evildoers in the Democrat Party who spent 3 years manipulating the public using their political allies in the press who are their mouthpieces, which is why if you watch liberal news and change channels between them you hear the same lying rhetoric being proffered as the truth over and over and over again on the same day, sometimes saying the same phrase 300 and more times a day to the American public to pull the wool over average Americans eyes and confuse them as much as they can when some of them wonder why only a few places acknowledge that President Trump was blamed, framed, and defamed with lie after stinking lie.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




How many time do you need to be told?
White supremacists don't have anything to do with conservatives or the Republican party.
They are remnants the democrat party left behind.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Fuck the FBI director he's a shill for the swamp.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...




You better hold your denials until you read this murderers manifesto.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 3, 2019)

If the reports are true, this isn't Trump's fault.  This is talk radio's fault.

Trump is just a product of talk radio.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy is definitely of the Second Amendment Solutions school of reaction...
> ...


What we need now is open carry. If this nation wants to return to the old west, then so be it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

It's all unraveling right in front of our eyes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> If the reports are true, this isn't Trump's fault.  This is talk radio's fault.
> 
> Trump is just a product of talk radio.



I haven't heard anything, are they blaming Limbaugh ?


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




So if a civil war is started we are just supposed to stand by and let you kill us?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> What we need now is open carry. If this nation wants to return to the old west, then so be it.



Libs will fight against it, they refuse to admit more guns make us safer.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Could very well be.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If the reports are true, this isn't Trump's fault.  This is talk radio's fault.
> ...


Not that I know of yet.

I do find your sig interesting:  *The civil war has started, the only thing that is missing are the bullets.*
.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 3, 2019)

One lady said he shot and killed kids who were fundraising outside the front door.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


"Progressive"....  Delusional CRCs.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Well then you are an idiot. Do you think that those liberals love you? Do you think that they don't hate you for being white? 
You bet your ass they do. However, like the well trained dog you are you will continually parrot the same bullshit lines to you...and your children's...children's destruction.

A little light viewingfor you. Listen to what the man in the red hat has to say.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There is not going to be a civil war. There will be riots, but there will not be opposing armies like during the Confederacy.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

*MASS SHOOTING EL PASO: 20 DEAD, 26 INJURED*

Another sad day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> I think someone is putting these kids up to it just like they do in the Middle-East.


Agreed.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> 17 pages of the same shit everytime this happens. Everytime....


So it finally is sinking in that this kind of thing is happening over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> If the reports are true, this isn't Trump's fault.  This is talk radio's fault.
> 
> Trump is just a product of talk radio.


Huh? Talk radio is creating mass murderers? Cmon dude.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> If the reports are true, this isn't Trump's fault.  This is talk radio's fault.
> 
> Trump is just a product of talk radio.


Nope.....it was a planned hit.....too many witnesses saw multiple shooters.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > What we need now is open carry. If this nation wants to return to the old west, then so be it.
> ...


In the current climate, I don't see any other way if keeps going in the direction it is. If this stuff is somehow connected, then it could be that a war is going on, and the nation just don't realize it yet. Hopefully our FBI is on the job. I'm sure it is as long as it isn't compromised somehow.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad. Democrats make this shit happen because they refuse to punish violence.
> ...


Wouldn't be the first or the second who was a RW member here.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 3, 2019)

Isn't this the civil war we're constantly threatened with on this very site?


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




This murderer has nothing to do with conservatives or the Republican party.
I don't care what his manifesto says.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Apparently some guy drove from Dallas to El Paso to shoot...wetbacks.  Jesus...if the genius wanted to shoot mojados why didn't he just stay in Dallas, it's full of them.


Dallas doesn't have congresscritters sneaking secretly over to Mexico to exploit people there into sneaking over the border illegally so they can be used as the political pawns the Democrats need right now to cover up the DNC lockstep votes they made against providing humanitarian relief to the crossers. This creates havoc for the Border Patrol, who are hated by the Democrats because they are providing the only humanitarian some of these people get by bringing them McDonald's hamburgers and Taco Bell foods to feed them and toys for the kids. The Border Patrol AOC went after on her special 10-minute visit to augment Democrat badmouthing of President Trump while actually denying the detainees humanitarian relief citing "intellectual argument" as her reason for her viciously hateful denial of these people foods and services they need by being detained due to the laws created by Congress. It's all about getting President Trump. They failed to get him with the lies surrounding the 100% bullshit salacious document the Steel Dossier contained in addition to lies about the Trump colluding with Russia (which the Mueller Report found no evidence of in 3 years). 

The many things the Democrats have done have brought El Paso to its knees, and everyone who feels pain for those who lost loved ones and those who were shot but survived, some will never walk again if they were hit in the spine. 

The Democrats used to be friends of this nations. Now they're pissed off that Republicans have a President and are acting like spoiled brats in Congress, and beating up President Trump for every little thing that Democrats do and try to blame on Republicans. I don't think the Democrats respect sharing power when Nancy Pelosi made a big deal about her being the most powerful woman in the world as Speaker of the House. May God have mercy on this nation.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Interesting...guy kills almost 20 people and this poster is the one you have a problem with....


----------



## ranfunck (Aug 3, 2019)

You fucking people will buy any thing its a false flag wake up


----------



## harmonica (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


US higher murder rates --you can't bullshit it any other way


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




So you think the left is going to surrender?


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > 17 pages of the same shit everytime this happens. Everytime....
> ...




What's your point?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If the reports are true, this isn't Trump's fault.  This is talk radio's fault.
> ...


Probably just one shooter seeing the short distances between the locations. We shall see I guess. I'm open for the plot thickening to my surprise though. I know I don't know everything. Usually by now the reports would be conclusive on multiple shooters, but nothing yet right ??


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


At least you sure hope so. 
Strange how they know so much about this fucker within an hour or two.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


.....US higher murder rates and higher *CRIME* rates than UK, Japan, France, Germany, NZ, etc
Countries Compared by Crime > Crime levels. International Statistics at NationMaster.com
don't try to bullshit it


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone is putting these kids up to it just like they do in the Middle-East.
> ...


yeah......these guys are the ones that have been calling for impeachment and blood in the streets. Not Democrats and their corrupt media friends.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> If the reports are true, this isn't Trump's fault.  This is talk radio's fault.
> 
> Trump is just a product of talk radio.


Clever... Not buying it though.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone is putting these kids up to it just like they do in the Middle-East.
> ...



Um... Mac? Is that you?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > What we need now is open carry. If this nation wants to return to the old west, then so be it.
> ...



So, how did the gun in Walmart make people safer?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!


 Mass shootings have a way of ramping up anti gun sentiments.  Yeah, what a coincidence.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...







Manifestos are always leftist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Isn't this the civil war we're constantly threatened with on this very site?


What are you doing?
Trying to cause one?


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


El Paso is a nidus of current Democrat mischief, Defiant1. ElPaso's V. Escobar was down in Mexico a week or two ago soliciting people to form a huge caravan and cross, possibly at her territory where she may have made promises that were not consistent with Border Patrol safety and rules they try to abide by. Political chaos is a tool the Democrats have been using since Hillary lost the election. And they beat up Republican President Trump with lies, deceit, and a false narrative full of salacious lies that created in people's minds with 300-500 negative lies repeated by the leftist press against Donald Trump, not one of which was true. People believed the lies after 3 years of constant negative feedback the Democrats were hoping to get by the leftist lockstep press which has helped them before--all through Hillary's bid for the presidency.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...




So how do you "know" he had nothing to do with republics or conservatives?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Not lying...totally used to shootings...totally used to it being white males...totally used to CRC posters deflecting, blaming, supporting...totally used to certain posters going on about knives and cars and pools and violence in other countries....totally used to it because it's become so predictable.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




You're a joke or a russian bot. Which is it?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And Texas...now we can look at Texas...again.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...




Poor Evul Twin with a Beard from the Anti-Matter Universe:

Here's a clue:  people (or at least non-Lefties) in this Universe can hold more than one thought at a time.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You don't think that if a civilian or two within the crowd at Vegas would have had a weapon to lay down suppression fire on that hotel, lives wouldn't have been saved ??


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



We knew you'd end up babbling about ROOOSIANS ROOSIANS ROOSIANS.

I hate to break it to you.  But Mueller found nothing.


----------



## amethyst (Aug 3, 2019)

"My life" says he is a registered democrat. Democrats also oppose  mass immigration. Witnesses also say he was targeting white Mexicans.

This was linked on Twitter.  No wonder the lt Gov told antifa to stay away.

Antifa Planning Terror Attack And Siege Of El Paso, Texas To Push ‘Border Resistance’


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


What a dumb thing to say.

What was that meme I posted for you in the other thread?

Oh yeah, here it is.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 3, 2019)

_*UPDATE 6: El Paso police have told media reporter Mike Ikahihifo that the attack was “gang-related terrorism” — however they are now saying they do not yet know the shooter’s motive.*_

Updates: Mass Shooting at Walmart in El Paso, America’s Safest City


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

A 21-year old white racist with a manifesto from Allen, Texas....say how far is that from EL Paso?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Communist manifesto......the ends justify the means.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Because I have been a Republican my entire adult life.
I've lived in 5 different states.
I've been an elected official of the Republican party since 2005.

Our party doesn't put up with someone like that.
We have had people sneak in who haven't had the same values as we do and we chase them out.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...





beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Texas has the laws that gun rights people advocate to prevent mass shootings; liberal conceal carry and open carry laws. Nobody shot this turd. He surrendered to police.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A young man driven over the brink with demonization and the realities of being forcibly replaced.   At this point, after the assault of thousands at our border,  no I don't blame him.  This is justified.  The government won't protect us.  They police are so badly whipped they can't protect us.   It was foolish to think no one would step up.


"No I don't blame him.  This is justified."


And we just heard from a Donnie supporting deplorable, ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > 20 bucks says kid was on ssri
> ...


And now...resorting to ridiculous deflection...Talk about trying to deflect......


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...




The mall where it happened was a gun free zone, bub.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Apparently some guy drove from Dallas to El Paso to shoot...wetbacks.  Jesus...if the genius wanted to shoot mojados why didn't he just stay in Dallas, it's full of them.


What a disgusting post. This nut case mass murderer sees people like you with an attitude that illegals are less than human and he thinks it is OK to shoot them. You are complicit.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


WalMart was not a gun free zone.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...




So you're a joke.

I get it.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Let's hope not. This is a terrible crime. The Democrat operative who shot up our Republican Congressmens' baseball practice a few years back, sending Louisana Congressman to the hospital with life-threatening injuries, well, there's a lot of people doing things that is only the government's responsibility, not everyday citizens.

The shooter was wrong to murder and maim was wrong to take matters into his own hands. I pray for more peaceful resolutions of angst rather than those that have been expanded to bring civil war here. And I pray for more civil relations with the winners of the 2016 presidential election than sending congresscritters south of the border to try to damage President Trumps stop signs at the border crossing areas and with the walls that have been built for make-do prospects.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


oh you didn't know Trumps Daughter was Jewish and his son in law?


----------



## MindWars (Aug 3, 2019)

Ivan Pierre Aguirre @i_p_a_1


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




I know, beautress, it is disgusting. The only reason why the dems are acting like this that makes any sense is they want to tear this country apart.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Desperation is showing......having trouble swallowing this latest angry RW male slaughter?


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A young man driven over the brink with demonization and the realities of being forcibly replaced.   At this point, after the assault of thousands at our border,  no I don't blame him.  This is justified.  The government won't protect us.  They police are so badly whipped they can't protect us.   It was foolish to think no one would step up.



You are absolutely crazy.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> More people  are  being interviewed..... that were in the store who are saying  they saw 3-4 men dressed in black!!!


We shall see

Right now they are downplaying multiple shooters


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Have they started blaming Trump yet ?
> ...


Trump is a dog whistler for white supremacists. That is why they endorse him. I am sure Trump does not want mass shootings but nut cases like this hear Trump talk about illegals being rapists and criminals and the shooter thinks it is OK to kill these horrible people.
They are not horrible people.


----------



## sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

seems a permanent thing here now>




~S~


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Shame on any of those slave owning Democrats still alive.....shame...shame....shame


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2019)

Combined with another thread.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


That's what had me scratching my head for sure. It must be the targeting of the soft target where as no one figured that a Walmart would get attacked like that, and if that was the thinking then this punk was right. Mostly poor folks frequent a Walmart, and most don't have the means to arm themselves. Sad situation really. Walmart needs some serious security now, and that means to hire a security firm pronto. I know it's really knee jerk, but what do you do ya know ?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A young man driven over the brink with demonization and the realities of being forcibly replaced.   At this point, after the assault of thousands at our border,  no I don't blame him.  This is justified.  The government won't protect us.  They police are so badly whipped they can't protect us.   It was foolish to think no one would step up.



...

This is perhaps the worst thing I've seen either side say.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > A young man driven over the brink with demonization and the realities of being forcibly replaced.   At this point, after the assault of thousands at our border,  no I don't blame him.  This is justified.  The government won't protect us.  They police are so badly whipped they can't protect us.   It was foolish to think no one would step up.
> ...


I guess he took a page from Maxine waters playbook.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Deflection won't work, progtard

Impotent old bull


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Thank you for your service to America and for being cautious in your assessments in the best of good ways, Defiant1. May God bless America through you and the Republican Party, of which I have been a member of since 1971 when I married a Republican man, almost 48 years ago. I was an independent before that, but as a new wife, I never ever wanted to cancel his vote, because even as a young man he was also a very wise man.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


the mall was and he wasn't in Walmart he was in the parking lot


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> A 21-year old white racist with a manifesto from Allen, Texas....say how far is that from EL Paso?



^^^
Typical example of    the Left ....   following the Mainstream Media   narrative to a T !!  



The sheeple narrative goes something like this:

"White male Trump supporter wearing a Make america Great Again hat,with an assault rifle, who was radicalized by white  supremacists on 4/8 chan, yelling this is MAGA country.....and blah...blah....blah.....blah......


SO predictable, it's almost laughable if it wasn't such a tragedy.


Only thing is.....people are awake now, they see right through their stupid narrative.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

boedicca said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > VIDEO of witness Brittney, who says her mom saw 3 armed men dressed all in black.
> ...


Denial


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 3, 2019)

Toro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, after the assault of thousands at our border,  no I don't blame him.  This is justified.
> ...


Are you really surprised?  I'm not.  The constant manic drumbeat is manifesting.
.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


If we don't point out the demerits of salacious Democrat lies repeated up to 500 times a day by locksteppers and their paid allies in the press, every day for 1000 days, I'm not surprised a Democrat Party enthusiast would call the truth a deflection.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 3, 2019)

This came out  tooo...........






Leftist groups plan ten-day "resistance convergence" at border

Which is how quick zombies forget when others warned of " Antifa  violence in the up coming days..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


seems you're doing an outstanding job at the helm of the USS denial.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > A 21-year old white racist with a manifesto from Allen, Texas....say how far is that from EL Paso?
> ...




So, if we pretend to ignore that he drove 9 and half hours to the border Walmart to shoot Mexicans after posting a racist manifesto it will go away?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just seeing this reported.....details are not true or accurate yet....but the anti-gunners have jumped in already....
> ...



Idiot Lenny ignores the fact that America has more guns than any nation on earth already, which would make us the safest country in the world if he thought about it for 5 seconds.


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

Shit happens but what I find most disturbing is the partisanship going back and forth on this seed.

Someone murdered people today.  People died today and yet members of this forum are more concerned about which party this dude is affiliated with; panic that people are going to bring up gun control; and most stunning...... that he should have stayed in his own town as there were plenty of brown people he could have shot there.

Incredible............ So, this is America now?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> This came out  tooo...........
> 
> View attachment 272634
> 
> ...


wonderful news like the Area 51 nuts this too will be a failure lol


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> A 21-year old white racist with a manifesto from Allen, Texas....say how far is that from EL Paso?


Well, from El Paso to the Sabine River, it's about 850 miles due east, and from El Paso to the Plano, Texas area near Dallas, it could be over 800 miles on a 45 degree (or thereabouts) angle.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Give equal time you partisan hack... The Democrats have their dog whistle's on key as well, but I disagree with your analysis on Trump. I might be wrong, but don't think so.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> I'm quoting:
> 
> "Ive read so many conflicting reports on this tragedy. 1 guy? 2-3 guys? Gang related? The shooters name is mentioned only in obscure blogs, daily mail, along with a manifesto?
> 
> ...


What's odd is watching you try very very very hard to deny who this terrorist is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


yes it does make us safe except for areas guns aren't allowed.


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




ohhh right!!!  I forgot about "The Manifesto"   lol.......that also being part of the sheeple narrative....right along there with the Maga hat!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > We need to call in the Terrorist preventers in the secret services our government has to make Antifa never make such a plan again with life sentences when they are caught and incarcerated for harassment. I think the Democrat Congresscritters who have been so supportive of Antifa should be made accountable too. Of course, they'll be hiding under their desks in DC next to their "Get President Trump by any means possible" files.
> ...


Charlottesville


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




This from a supporter of a grifter who has in reality lied over 12,000 times as president.

Have you no self respect?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quoting:
> ...


The shooter allegedly had a maifesto -- FBI Investigating Possible Manifesto in El Paso Walmart Shooting | Heavy.com.

“Even if other non-immigrant targets would have a greater impact, I can’t bring myself to kill my fellow Americans.” The manifesto writer said he supported the Christchurch shooting citing the “Great Replacement” anti-immigration theory postured there. The writer says that his hatred of immigrants predate Trump so “don’t blame” the president.

“My ideology has not changed for several years. My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest predate Trump and his campaign for president. I putting this here because some people will blame the President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump’s rhetoric. The media is infamous for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that.”


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

skye said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





You continually forget about a lot of stuff.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


We'll of course...it's never the white male's fault... someone always drives them to commit violence.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes the morons on a GUN GRAB KICK again!!!!!!!!
> ...


Good news!   There's been no report of any guns being harmed.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> yes it does make us safe except for areas guns aren't allowed.


Like NRA conventions?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> In 2012, there were 1.2 million violent crimes, including murder, rape, robbery and aggravated assault -- despite 300 million firearms are owned in the United States -- so the report conjectured that guns have not been effective crime deterrents.


They are an effective crime deterrent for those who own, carry and are able to utilize them in their own defense.  For those who don't why would you expect any different result?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> One lady said he shot and killed kids who were fundraising outside the front door.


Post-born...not much of a concern by CRCs.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Do you want to force white males to wear an ID tracer? star of David perhaps?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Well. That's a firm example of denial.


----------



## citygator (Aug 3, 2019)

I have some catching up to do on this thread but my guess is Trump fans are being deplorable about this shooting.  Just a guess.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> You fucking people will buy any thing its a false flag wake up


Like Sandy Hook, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > yes it does make us safe except for areas guns aren't allowed.
> ...


That's why I don't go or malls which I carry anyway


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi, my name is TemplarKormac. And I am here to blow away everyone's narrative:

Ryan Mauro on Twitter


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

*Buttigieg: America ‘Under Attack From Homegrown White Nationalist Terrorists’*

Amen!  And Trump incites and fans the flames of hate!  The reported shooter, Patrick Crusius, is a Trump supporter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *Buttigieg: America ‘Under Attack From Homegrown White Nationalist Terrorists’*
> 
> Amen!  And Trump incites and fans the flames of hate!  The reported shooter, Patrick Crusius, is a Trump supporter.


The shooter allegedly had a maifesto -- FBI Investigating Possible Manifesto in El Paso Walmart Shooting | Heavy.com.

“Even if other non-immigrant targets would have a greater impact, I can’t bring myself to kill my fellow Americans.” The manifesto writer said he supported the Christchurch shooting citing the “Great Replacement” anti-immigration theory postured there. The writer says that his hatred of immigrants predate Trump so “don’t blame” the president.

“My ideology has not changed for several years. My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest predate Trump and his campaign for president. I putting this here because some people will blame the President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump’s rhetoric. The media is infamous for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that.”


----------



## ranfunck (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > You fucking people will buy any thing its a false flag wake up
> ...


Just like Sandy Hoax that's right


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *Buttigieg: America ‘Under Attack From Homegrown White Nationalist Terrorists’*
> 
> Amen!  And Trump incites and fans the flames of hate!  The reported shooter, Patrick Crusius, is a Trump supporter.



Buttplug is a big a loon as you are


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's why I don't go or malls which I carry anyway


The land of the free, where one is so scared one feels one has to carry a sidearm grocery shopping.


----------



## Issa (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Freedom ? Lol as if other countries arent free. Stop your bullshit. You have the worst mass shooting casualties, most deaths, most crimes and you still claim having freedom and others dont.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I don't go or malls which I carry anyway
> ...


didn't we just have a mass shooting?


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


The Steel Dossier had a salacious piece of garbage likely created by members of the old Clinton spin room. The  falsely narrated deeds mentioned made Hillary Clinton into a big, misunderstood victims so she would win the election, but the bad thing about the Clinton 8-year lie machine is that the American people are not quite as forgetful as the Democrats wished they were. The reason I believe the Democrats are bragging up socialism because Hillary said a few years back "It takes a village to raise a child." is very like the aims of the purest Marxism in the world, which is communism. 

Calling themselves 'socialists' does not fool some of us into thinking that means everyone gets a partytime shot at the funds collected in taxes raised to the 80% level AOC wants in order to dig us into a no-freedoms grave in order to start a bolshevik-like oligarchy. If memory serves me right, by the time WWII was over, Stalin used the obfuscation the war took eyes off his Union of Soviet's Socialist Republic and all those murders from the Ukraine farmlands to Siberia millions of lives of people who didn't kiss his posterior area. 

I don't believe in terrorizing one's own people. It just isn't fitting, and in Russia's case, when they wiped out all the farmers there, they had people standing in line for oranges that I saw a picture in my weekly reader when I was a schoolkid. I thought at the time, what caused that. 

Now I know. It's one party trying to instill only socialistic/communistic views on others by taking their arms away and illegalizing them and starve out certain regions, kind of like Obama mistreating southerners by closing down the Gulf of Mexico to destroy southern small businesses in the South that serve tourists meals and souvenirs for a living. They didn't vote for him in most of those states, and believe me, he got even. I read some stuff about it back then. It troubled me as much as the stories of no oranges for Russian people who stood in line at a grocer's all day to get a small sack of oranges, if they didn't run out first. 

Rationing in times of peace didn't seem right to me, and I didn't see the big picture because I didn't know about them starving out the Ukranians until about 15 or 16 years ago, and that was going on in the 50s or 60s where grade schools in my home state provided us with Weekly Readers.


----------



## Issa (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


That's your wish is foe the works to experience this so they regret not having weapons ? Lol


----------



## amethyst (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *Buttigieg: America ‘Under Attack From Homegrown White Nationalist Terrorists’*
> 
> Amen!  And Trump incites and fans the flames of hate!  The reported shooter, Patrick Crusius, is a Trump supporter.



No he is not. He is a registered democrat.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> didn't we just have a mass shooting?


Well it is the land of the free.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

amethyst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Buttigieg: America ‘Under Attack From Homegrown White Nationalist Terrorists’*
> ...



If that turns out to be true it'll be hilarious after reading this thread


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Happy to oblige you with the truth.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Plywood fancies itself a liberal...lol


----------



## amethyst (Aug 3, 2019)

The website "my life" states he is a registered democrat.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




At a grocery store.


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

amethyst said:


> The website "my life" states he is a registered democrat.



No, he's not a democrat or a republican.  He's a murderer.  It's really not that difficult.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> HappyJoy
> 
> How should we react to shootings like this? With more gun laws? More emotion? By blaming our political rivals? Politicization?
> 
> ...


And with prayers up for the families suffering huge losses when their loved ones were aimed at, shot at, hurt and killed.  It was a horrific day. I was away from the radio, tv, and computer news when all this was going on this morning and had severe cramps in my lower legs when I left the grocery store. I don't know why, but I have a lot of terrible pain on days my country is under fire. And there's not a psychic bone in my body, either. Just pain.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> At a grocery store.


Land of the free...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Katniss said:


> amethyst said:
> 
> 
> > The website "my life" states he is a registered democrat.
> ...



He's a nut. But as long as the he's a Trump supporter. White supremacy loon, etc is spewed it becomes important


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



In a right to carry state.  Who would have thought.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

Too bad somebody did not get him early on in the parking lot.  Oh well, glad that is over.  They got the killer without firing a shot.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 3, 2019)

Do they even get thoughts and prayers now?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Like it not being one stops a mass shooter

Good grief


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

Maybe it is time to reconsider they way systematically dehumanize and demonize immigrants, and other groups.


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > amethyst said:
> ...



No, not really.  It's only important if you allow it to be important.  I tend to skip over 98% of member comments because I know they aren't worth my time to read.  I don't allow it to get to me but apparently this forum thrives on hate.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 3, 2019)

Update: 20 dead 26 injured


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Maybe it is time to reconsider they way systematically dehumanize and demonize immigrants, and other groups.



Maybe "they" ought to reconsider constantly stirring the hornet's nest to score cheap political points.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 3, 2019)

https://i0.wp.com/shoebat.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/walmart-shooter-manifesto-.jpg
https://i2.wp.com/shoebat.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/walmart-shooter-manifesto-environment.jpg
https://i2.wp.com/shoebat.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/walmart-shooter-manifesto-race-mixing.jpg


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



No people went crazy at tramps rallies and at trump tweet storms.  Put the blame on where it belongs.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 3, 2019)

“Reporter Scott Stedman has tweeted that he had told the FBI that a manifesto which was purported to be from the suspect had been circulating on 8Chan. Stedman said that the FBI is treating the manifesto seriously. 8Chan is a controversial message board that has been described as “the home of the most vitriolic content on the internet” by Vox.

That manifesto, which has been seen by Heavy.com but not verified as belonging to the suspect, makes negative references to Hispanic immigration into the U.S.. It criticizes both major political parties in the U.S., but the writer stresses that he supports some in the Republican Party in terms of immigration policies. The writer also makes reference to alleged Christchurch mosque shooter, Brenton Tarrant.”

“
Crusius’ Facebook page was deleted after the shooting. A Twitter account under his name has not been confirmed to belong to him.

The Facebook page was seen by Heavy before it was taken down. It included just one photo, the profile picture at the top of this article, and no other posts or details about the suspect. He had only three friends, including his twin sister. The other two friends were a man and woman whose connection to Crusius was not immediately known.”

https://todaytrail.com/patrick-crusius-21-yr-old-identified-as-suspect-in-el-paso-mass-shooting
This so-called reporter wrote accusations about Trump that were proven  false.  Won’t believe the manifesto claim until the authorities confirm it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Katniss said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...



Well one can sit quietly while an agenda is pushed..I choose not too


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Anyone can be driven regardless of color, character or culture. Just depends on the perfect storms surrounding them in life. Some don't get rattled when others aren't so strong... Alot of questions need answered in this situation, so blaming anything at this point is fruitless.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


----------------------------------    every state is a Right to carry or Shall issue state I think .   Means nothing , a gun carriers only Duty is to protect himself and those that he decides to fight for .   Gun Carriers and not cops   WRY.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

,.k


impuretrash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is time to reconsider they way systematically dehumanize and demonize immigrants, and other groups.
> ...



What  “they”?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 3, 2019)

amethyst said:


> The website "my life" states he is a registered democrat.


Looks like anyone can edit that page



> Birthday:7/27/1998
> Political Party:Republican Party
> Ethnicity:Caucasian
> Religion:Christian
> ...


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

skews13 said:


> The shooter
> 
> Anna Giaritelli on Twitter
> 
> ...


Fuck off.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 3, 2019)

Just heard. Very sad day for Texans.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

amethyst said:


> The website "my life" states he is a registered democrat.


He is a Trump supporter;  El Paso Shooter Identified Online As Trump Supporter Who Didn’t Like ‘Race Mixing’


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter
> ...


El Paso Shooter Identified Online As Trump Supporter Who Didn’t Like ‘Race Mixing’  Trump insights violence and racism. You have no argument.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> amethyst said:
> 
> 
> > The website "my life" states he is a registered democrat.
> ...


He's a fucking asshole that deserves a painful death. Anything else said is agenda pushing bullshit.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

Glad they used three years and $100m + 1000s' of GOVT personal to go after Flynn, Manafort and the others.  I feel safer at WalMart knowing Stone was picked up by 20 FBI.


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Oh I'm not quiet.  I'm cautious and speak when I know I will be heard and it will have the most impact.  Those who talk constantly usually have nothing of importance to say.  This is not directed at you personally.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Did you mean, "incites"?


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> ,.k
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> ...



You know, _them_. The ones who brainwashed half the country into thinking that racism is an actual problem, one that can only be solved by replacing the white majority with brown people.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I don't go or malls which I carry anyway
> ...


Yeah, so what happened ? Tell the truth now.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You read too many false narrative lying liars, all 12000 of them, dearly confused otto105. You believed all those claims made by Democrats until the Mueller Report stated no collusion, and the Attorney General, in his review agreed there was not only no collusion, there was no obstruction since no crime was committed by President Trump, and all the charges that he was salacious in his behaviors were lies too. The Steel Dossier, which provided a nidus for lying about President Trump was exposed for the fiction that it was, and *poof* went the 12000 alleged lies, which were actually President Trump telling the truth against this alleged Bible of Truth and also Consequences for President Trump. Fortunately, upon closer examination of the leakers in the FBI who made certain it all went to the press as "good information," the Press had a field day, supported the lies, contacted their "validation" online rebutters to call everything the President said denying his alleged salacious behaviors as well as Russian collusions as "lies," particularly since he does not speak Russian and had never met the people he was charged by crazed Congressional Democrats as being a liar, a criminal, and a traitor. 12000 times. And now, some of the instigators of this huge fabrication are going to get to think about it a whole lot more when they go to jail for their role in perpetration of this huge set of DNC badmouthing and salacious lies against another innocent man.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 3, 2019)

All you people want to blame politicians. As a result nothing will change. Yall fight over the second amendment instead of the underlying problems.

Real racism in our midst
Mental health

Both should be confronted. This is what REAL racism looks like. Someone in this individuals life should have intervened and tried to steer him back onto a good path.
There is nothing wrong with being pissed off about our immigration mess. There is A LOT WRONG with acting on it with violence


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Maxine Waters planted the hate seed. See what bloomed? And Victoria Escobar watered the plant when she went down to Mexico to get people to form a Caravan and she'd let them through El Paso, and there'd be nothing President could do about it because she is a Congressman who thinks Trump should be impeached along with other miscreants like Rep. Nadler and other Democrats in Congress who've carried the lies far enough. They voted against humanitarian aid, then went down to Mexico and solicited more people crossing illegally just to gall the President. There's a shitload of Traitors in the Democrat Party who want to destroy people's pursuit of happiness in exchange for giving them 70% of all earnings to the Democrats to spend like drunken sailors.



Sorry, Buttress, this guy was one of yours... someone who hated Mexicans just like Jesus did.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Get ready.....

Trump to follow Bill Clinton's ban on "assault weapons"
But this time, it will never again be lifted.
The Deep state always wins over Constitutional Rights

After the ban, Dems will move to revoke the right to possess them, along with most long guns.  It's how Fascism rolls..   Good men did nothing...it was bound to happen.

Fascists, tyranny win win

Terrible that "Good Men" allowed a handful of crazed Leftists to revoke the Constitutional Rights of 319,999,999 people.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

amethyst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Buttigieg: America ‘Under Attack From Homegrown White Nationalist Terrorists’*
> ...



Proof?

El Paso Walmart Gunman Identified As 21-Year-Old Trump Supporter Who Was Against "Race Mixing"


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> All you people want to blame politicians. As a result nothing will change. Yall fight over the second amendment instead of the underlying problems.
> 
> Real racism in out midst
> Mental health
> ...



Again- the main problem. Someone this crazy was able to get a combat weapon.  

That's the problem.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

If you are checking out with ice cream, and you just swiped your card then the shooting starts.  Can you get home before $10 is wasted? (Assuming you bought two 1/2 gal).  Will they refund to those who were melted but Police made them stay?  What a mess.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Katniss said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...



I tend to agree. Hence the exact same comments on this thread as any other mass shooting thread.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> es...likely he was nuts...
> 
> And if he didn't have a criminal record there was nothing to stop him from buying a gun....yes...we know, you fascists consider all Americans as criminals...but that isn't the way the system works....



How about this... you can't HAVE a gun until we have established you aren't crazy.  

The fact is, someone this nuts was able to buy a weapon designed for the Soviet Army and mow down a bunch of shoppers, but you'll be here with your fucked up NRA talking points.  

If the only way to prevent this is to take EVERYONE'S GUNS, so be it. 

You set the rules.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

amethyst said:


> The website "my life" states he is a registered democrat.


do you have a link?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > es...likely he was nuts...
> ...


My rights are not at your blessings


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > All you people want to blame politicians. As a result nothing will change. Yall fight over the second amendment instead of the underlying problems.
> ...




Maybe he stole it and there are more dead bodies back in Allen.  Wait for truth.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter
> ...



Every time there is an event like this everyone rushes to find a way to blame the left, the right, Muslims, whomever is president etc. It gets totally politicized when likely politics have nothing to do with it.

The guy was only 21.  And that messed up.  This seems to happen more and more.  Why?  What is wrong with us....and what are we teaching young people?

I do, however find the rhetoric that dehumanizes and demonizes entire groups to be disturbing and I have little doubt it can encourage unbalanced people to commit atrocities.  I think we as a people ought to think about this and ask ourselves how far we are willing to tolerate it.

It is a bipartisan problem.  The other side doesn’t just have a different opinion, they are wrong, evil, racist, antiAmerican, should be deported, etc.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


We have enough information on our own to understand the situation. Trump+ violent hate speech+ his racism+ cultist Trump supporters = mass murder. And it's only going to get worse with Trump and his base.  The country doesn't know it yet, but Trump and his base have declared war on all the folks who are not with Trump and who do not look white like Trump. These folks are ready to kill with Trump's command at a moments notice.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > es...likely he was nuts...
> ...




How about those 100mil that go crazy AFTER they got a gun 10 years earlier?  You will continually move the targets until you blame Trump.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ,.k
> ...


Ah. That sounds a bit delusional but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## satrebil (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> If the only way to prevent this is to take EVERYONE'S GUNS, so be it.



Come and take them.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

A wall can't keep out the evil within!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Maybe it is time to reconsider they way systematically dehumanize and demonize immigrants, and other groups.


Whose doing that ? Immigration is a great thing, but Democrats and some Republicans supporting illegal immigration at any cost is a bad thing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That crap is a huge part of the problem.

It's not a political problem it's a mental issue problem.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It may be time to update it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> A wall can't keep out the evil within!



Lol @ Occupy Democrats...good grief


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Issa said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> ...


ONLY IN AMERICA, we have traitor FILTH like you, AKA the fifth column!


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

They are proud and happy they took the shooter w/o firing a shot?  Huh?  I would prefer it blasted into tiny pieces.  The Police are being praised?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> A wall can't keep out the evil within!


We can do both. Fix the within, and keep our border secure.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Again- the main problem. Someone this crazy was able to get a combat weapon.
> That's the problem.



And that will continue to happen after gun grabbers achieve EVERY SINGLE objective they ever had.  Just like has happened in the UK and Australia etc etc etc.....
Because Leftist policies leaves societies in shambles and take hope from lives.  See California, Detroit etc etc etc

Then what?

The problem didn't exist before the rise of Liberal / Leftist America.
But you Lefties gloss over that consistently.
Maybe Leftist policies are THE PROBLEM?


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Oh I've just been imagining the political ploys the left has been using for the last couple of decades then?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> They are proud and happy they took the shooter w/o firing a shot?  Huh?  I would prefer it blasted into tiny pieces.  The Police are being praised?


Yeah me too, but it's good we might get some answers this way. I support the police.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Wrong.

There’s nothing in Second Amendment case law that supports insurrectionist dogma.

The Second Amendment safeguards an individual right to posses a firearm for lawful self-defense, not to ‘overthrow’ a government incorrectly perceived to by ‘tyrannical.’


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Maybe he stole it and there are more dead bodies back in Allen. Wait for truth.



Don't need to.. most of these mass shooters buy their guns legally... will probably be the case here.   

So let's have abetter standard than "not convicted or in the loony bin".



Old Yeller said:


> How about those 100mil that go crazy AFTER they got a gun 10 years earlier? You will continually move the targets until you blame Trump.



Here's the thing, these guys almost never 'Had a gun for years and then went crazy one day".  IN fact, they almost always acquired their guns recently...  

So here's a solution. Stop the sale of all new guns.  We can safely assume that anyone who owns one now is probably not going to go on a rampage if they haven't yet.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jones now fancies himself a constitutional expert...lol


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

We'll be lucky to survive the hateful Trump presidency!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



There will be riots, but the left is just waiting for another 20 years to go by. The bulk of the boomers will be gone, and the US will become a very different country than it's ever been. It's over, and it's one of the reasons I'm preparing to get out of here.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he stole it and there are more dead bodies back in Allen. Wait for truth.
> ...



The Second prohibits that.

Back to your wet dream now


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> And that will continue to happen after gun grabbers achieve EVERY SINGLE objective they ever had. Just like has happened in the UK and Australia etc etc etc.....



These things don't happen in the UK or Australia... that's the point.  



BasicHumanUnit said:


> Because Leftist policies leaves societies in shambles and take hope from lives. See California, Detroit etc etc etc



This didn't happen in California or Detroit.. it happened in Texas, deep in the heart of Jesus land.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Second prohibits that.
> 
> Back to your wet dream noe



Second Amendment is about Militias, not gun ownership. 

I'm not sure why you are so anxious to share your streets with gun-packing crazies...


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > es...likely he was nuts...
> ...


The problem isn't the gun you numbskull. Fix the people, and no more gun problem. The problem is that we have this two party system hating on each other worse than ever now, and the people aren't stupid as to who brought all these things over time upon us, and who has allowed it to just marinate and stew over time, and who has been trying to fix it.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Trump and his base have already made the decision. Stop kidding yourself. They want the "others" out, and they are willing to kill them if Trump gives the word. Some are doing it on their own. Think I'm over reacting? Think again. Trump brought his base out of the ground and onto the surface with his bigotry and racism.And  it's always been there by the way. They just needed Trump to justify it.  Now it is a gigantic problem for this country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > And that will continue to happen after gun grabbers achieve EVERY SINGLE objective they ever had. Just like has happened in the UK and Australia etc etc etc.....
> ...



California had one last week too. Oops


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 3, 2019)

I thought he was a Trump supporter yet his "manifesto" said he hated both the right and left. 

So much for that narrative.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > And that will continue to happen after gun grabbers achieve EVERY SINGLE objective they ever had. Just like has happened in the UK and Australia etc etc etc.....
> ...


A state  with camps harboring invaders.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some guy drove from Dallas to El Paso to shoot...wetbacks.  Jesus...if the genius wanted to shoot mojados why didn't he just stay in Dallas, it's full of them.
> ...


Change your pad and calm down Francis. 
Everybody is a princess these days.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

As horrible as this is, it's still less than half of what the Muslim was able to kill at that Miami nightclub.

That one has already been forgotten, this one won't be.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Trump fixed the problem by making more problems. Combined with weapons made for war, Trump created the perfect storm for his war he has been using since day one against the others.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Second prohibits that.
> ...



Yeah asshole so why does it allow individual gun ownership over 200 years and massive attempts to say otherwise

Sit your fcking stupid ass down


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Second prohibits that.
> ...


----------------------------------   70 years old and i have seen thousands and thousands of Guns and i have never been threatened by a person with a GUN   JoeB .


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You mean the weapons that Obama and Holder gave the Mexican drug cartels that killed Americans?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> The problem isn't the gun you numbskull. Fix the people, and no more gun problem. The problem is that we have this two party system hating on each other worse than ever now, and the people aren't stupid as to who brought all these things over time upon us, and who has allowed it to just marinate and stew over time, and who has been trying to fix it.



Uh, guy, while I do blame Trump's racist rhetoric for setting this piece of shit off (when are you guys going to own that), the fact he was able to get an AK47 is what allowed him to do this much damage.  



SassyIrishLass said:


> California had one last week too. Oops



So what, Fat Irish Sow? 

We have too many guns and the wrong people can get them. Period. 



airplanemechanic said:


> I thought he was a Trump supporter yet his "manifesto" said he hated both the right and left.



No, he said he hated Republicans and Democrats, not the same thing.  This is the kind of thing you guys say every day when Republicans don't show a lot of enthusiasm for "The Trumpenfuhrer".


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

beautress said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some guy drove from Dallas to El Paso to shoot...wetbacks.  Jesus...if the genius wanted to shoot mojados why didn't he just stay in Dallas, it's full of them.
> ...


Whatever lady. If he wanted to shoot squatemalans he didn't have to drive 8 hours to El Paso.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> As horrible as this is, it's still less than half of what the Muslim was able to kill at that Miami nightclub.
> 
> That one has already been forgotten, this one won't be.


The number one threat to this country is the domestic Trump terrorism coming from his base and Trump himself.  Trump is a major national security threat.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I might be willing to meet Leftists half way on this. Let's say we restrict access to high powered rifles in exchange for this: in cases of mass murders, due process is expedited. Jury is convened within one week, death penalty is meted out within one month.
> 
> Who's in?


This is as ignorant as it is ridiculous.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is time to reconsider they way systematically dehumanize and demonize immigrants, and other groups.
> ...


So you are saying it is ok to demonize and dehumanize?  That is a tactic that then makes it easier to justify abuse.  I don’t care about the political parties.  This is on the American people.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > As horrible as this is, it's still less than half of what the Muslim was able to kill at that Miami nightclub.
> ...




List warning on BK for posting nonsense.  Trump never said one racist word.  I don't like to have to use the list during a murder.....but trust me.....I will.  Warning #4 issued today, but first since 20 were murdered.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Why do you hate Guatemalen's?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> As horrible as this is, it's still less than half of what the Muslim was able to kill at that Miami nightclub.
> 
> That one has already been forgotten, this one won't be.


Which was exceeded by that non-Muslim in Vegas.  That too has gone from memory.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > As horrible as this is, it's still less than half of what the Muslim was able to kill at that Miami nightclub.
> ...



It will take a while before Trump supporters catch up to what Muslims did on Sept. 11 2001.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


His entire campaign was based on racism. You are a liar.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > As horrible as this is, it's still less than half of what the Muslim was able to kill at that Miami nightclub.
> ...



Which was exceeded by Muslims on September 11th 2001.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

zhit happens huh .   What is the total massacre count for 2019 which still has a few months to go eh ??


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > es...likely he was nuts...
> ...


I have an American made ak47.

It's just another semi automatic rifle but hey, sensationalized away.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


And the overwhelming majority had nothing to do with it


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > A wall can't keep out the evil within!
> ...




What part is wrong?

The truth.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


And?  Is there a point?  These past few years domestic non Muslim attacks have far exceeded Muslim attacks.  It’s a good thing they haven’t been able to get ahold of a plane.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


The same ones you called stupid?

So why is your doing it less stupid?  THEY DID IT FIRST is how old are you again territory.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


So did you blame Obama like you are now blaming trump?

Both are fucking agenda driven bullshit.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


They're doing a great job right now. Between the mass murder and the inhumane treatment of refugees, it's getting right up there. And by the way, Trump does business with those who conducted 9/11, so his racism only goes as far as his businesses will allow it on his end. It's all relative for Trump. Get the base riled up with racist circus, and in the meantime, he'll do business with the Saudis who conducted 9/11.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

Patrick Crusius just turned 21 this week, before opening fire near Cielo Vista Mall — killing at least 20 people. Ticked off from so many Hispanics, reportedly.

El Paso Shooter 21-Year-Old Patrick Crusius Lived In North Texas, Attended High School In Plano


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The Vegas guy owned a plane.
I've posted before that he could have killed many more if he had just crashed it into the crowd.


----------



## satrebil (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Another absolute lie from Clayton the moron. 

DC vs Heller:

"(b) The prefatory clause comports with the Court’s interpretation of the operative clause. The “militia” comprised all males physically capable of acting in concert for the common defense. *The Antifederalists feared that the Federal Government would disarm the people in order to disable this citizens’ militia, enabling a politicized standing army or a select militia to rule. The response was to deny Congress power to abridge the ancient right of individuals to keep and bear arms, so that the ideal of a citizens’ militia would be preserved.* Pp. 22–28."


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Don't be a pussy coward and change the subject to Obama, just because your  ass doesn't have an argument to defend the monster Trump about.


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Probably more like when Ike orchestrated the overthrow of Iran's prime minister in 1953, or maybe when Reagan gave Iran weapons in 1985, or maybe........

We can go back and forth and debate which President made decision that got Americans killed but I think we'll find that both sides are guilty.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem isn't the gun you numbskull. Fix the people, and no more gun problem. The problem is that we have this two party system hating on each other worse than ever now, and the people aren't stupid as to who brought all these things over time upon us, and who has allowed it to just marinate and stew over time, and who has been trying to fix it.
> ...


He said not to blame Trump,  the one person in America most responsible for stirring up hatred against immigrants.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

as i already asked , what is the Number of mass murder victims for 2019  BWK ??


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Second Amendment safeguards an individual right to posses a firearm for lawful self-defense, not to ‘overthrow’ a government incorrectly perceived to by ‘tyrannical.’



Another clear case of.....

It's better to be thought a fool.....than to post ignorant shit and remove any doubt.....

Too late.  Congratulations.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm not playing politics. Im just stating the obvious. The left has been pushing divisive racial politics for decades and now it's really starting to have a detrimental effect on society.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> A wall can't keep out the evil within!


Woooo....U-G-L-Y
See what happens when a man can't get any pussy?

What do everyone of these shooters have in common? Nooooo not big bad guns....Virgins...or....no pussy for the longest time.
I mean...look at that guy...you think he has seen a pussy up close and personal...let alone been in one?

Doubt me?
Show me one of these lone wolves who was gettin some ass on the reg. When have you seen an estranged wife or girlfriend interviewed after the fact?

Pussy...stops mass shootings...Ladies...do your job...give up that monkey.

Murika


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


So? He still killed a record number of people.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

Flopper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Forgot the word ILLEGAL again Flapper.  That triggers a list warning as you should know better by now.  #5 today.  Short leash on you and your constant spew.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


------------------------------   And from what i understand 'gwb' let the Saudis leave the USA because he knew that the Saudi Gov was not involved in '9 -11'   BWK .


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 3, 2019)

Flopper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Immigrants assaulting the border and killing Americans is most responsible for stirring up hatred against immigrants.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > A wall can't keep out the evil within!
> ...


How about Trump and his supporters go fuck each other because of their evil racism?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> These things don't happen in the UK or Australia... that's the point..



It's better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool.....than to make ignorant posts and remove any doubt.

*Australia reels from worst mass shooting in decades for a country thought to have solved this issue*
By James Griffiths, CNN

Updated 5:37 AM ET, Wed June 5, 2019
Darwin shooting: Australia reels from worst rampage killing in decades - CNN


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

Beto is on the scene spreading hate in Spanish with phony tears.


----------



## beautress (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Maxine Waters planted the hate seed. See what bloomed? And Victoria Escobar watered the plant when she went down to Mexico to get people to form a Caravan and she'd let them through El Paso, and there'd be nothing President could do about it because she is a Congressman who thinks Trump should be impeached along with other miscreants like Rep. Nadler and other Democrats in Congress who've carried the lies far enough. They voted against humanitarian aid, then went down to Mexico and solicited more people crossing illegally just to gall the President. There's a shitload of Traitors in the Democrat Party who want to destroy people's pursuit of happiness in exchange for giving them 70% of all earnings to the Democrats to spend like drunken sailors.
> ...


That is a false narrative, Joe. I am against acts of terror, as well as the terroristic mass murders committed by Patrick Crusius earlier today. It doesn't surprise me that Crusius picked El Paso, however, due to El Paso being home base of Rep. V. Escobar, who represents El Paso. Rep. Escobar outdid even Rep. Maxine Waters. Rep. V. Escobar went to Mexico a couple of weeks ago to recruit more Caravans to trouble our southern border with a huge, unmanagable caravan the Democrats had planned on using to beat up on Republicans some more.

The terrorists actually used both Republicans and Democrats to get out their sick message to the world that mass shootings will scare people into seeing their political views which do not match my views at all, because I do not care to see manipulative use of situations to get what you want in politics.

Murderers of living human beings as you know, are not mine, whether they are a 2-cell human blastocyst or a bazillion-celled human child, adult, or senior citizen being the targets of a sick-minded and asocial shooter who murdered 19 and wounded 40 that I know of at this time.

You seem to be having a good time at my expense. Good bye, Joe.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 3, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I blame the media. They're the ones who have exacerbated the situation and made it personal.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Snoooooooooooooor. How about you change your pad princess.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Notice in the USA the Media calls it "Mass Shootings"...and when the same thing happens elsewhere it's a "Rampage Killing"


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

The left is emotional again...when that happens logic goes out the window


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

pismoe said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Except  the highjackers were actually Saudis.  September 11 Hijackers Fast Facts - CNN


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left is emotional again...when that happens logic goes out the window


And alternative facts for Trump cultists take blossom. Right on cue.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Notice in the USA the Media calls it "Mass Shootings"...and when the same thing happens elsewhere it's a "Rampage Killing"


So? Is that supposed to stand for some kind of defense for these Trump supporting murderers?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I blame liberals for this too.
> 
> I blame them for taking up YEARS....YEARS.....of media coverage on NOTHING but the STUPID "Russia" hoax while we are dealing with a mental health crisis like you wouldn't believe in schools, in hospitals, everywhere. That is REAL news. Not inane DC news that affects NOONE. Real news that tragically has now gotten people killed.
> 
> Leftists will scatter like roaches at this post too.


Nonsense.

‘Liberals’ don’t control ‘the media.’

And it’s conservatives who oppose dealing with the mental health crisis in schools and in hospitals, with their reckless, irresponsible budget cuts and unwarranted opposition to the ACA.

Indeed, had Medicaid been expanded in all 50 states, low income adults without dependents would have had access to mental healthcare and treatment.    

Blaming ‘liberals’ is idiotic.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



And the overwhelming majority of Trump supporters had nothing to do with this today.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------------------------------    So what , Saudi Gov had nothing to do with '9 - 11' so Trump is doing business in Americas interest with innocent Saudi Government   BWK .


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

I recall reading a few days ago many thousands of immigrants were released into Texas but I can't find the link. Hands shaking here. I recall the news I read would really piss off Texans. The immigrant situation is pushing people to the brink. It is only going to get worse as long as the borders stay open to people criminally coming here in one way or another. God bless us all. The living and the dead.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You'll have to give them more time though, it will take quite a few more malls shot up to catch up to just that one day in September.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


And some did. Which is exactly the point. All it takes is for Trump to give the word and a few more of these retarded cultists will spring into action. Their fingers are never far from the trigger, and their racism never dies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


False comparison fallacy.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Notice in the USA the Media calls it "Mass Shootings"...and when the same thing happens elsewhere it's a "Rampage Killing"
> ...






BWK said:


> So? Is that supposed to stand for some kind of defense for these Trump supporting murderers?



2nd and final warning. Trump and his voters had nothing to do with this.  Next one,  on the list you go.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> I recall reading a few days ago many thousands of illegals were released into Texas but I can't find the link. Hands shaking here. I recall the news I read would really piss off Texans. The illegal situation is pushing people to the brink. It is only going to get worse as long as the borders stay open to people illegally and criminally coming here in one way or another. God bless us all. The living and the dead.



I agree, and when you have one of the two major political parties calling for government to provide healthcare for illegals, which would only open the flood gates further, it shouldn't be a surprise that a tragedy like this comes along.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> I recall reading a few days ago many thousands of illegals were released into Texas but I can't find the link. Hands shaking here. I recall the news I read would really piss off Texans. The illegal situation is pushing people to the brink. It is only going to get worse as long as the borders stay open to people illegally and criminally coming here in one way or another. God bless us all. The living and the dead.


There is no such thing as being  illegal on stolen land.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

If I was in the store I might lay down in the horizontal freezer,  if I was un-armed.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No, it is not just another semi automatic rifle.  The AK47 was developed not for hunting or target practice but to kill people and it does an excellent job.  It is simple to use, easy to fix and effective by everyone from no-experience freedom fighters in the hills of Afghanistan to shopping mall killers.

If you don't know much about guns but you know you want to kill lots of people, then the weapon of choice is the one with the long history of success.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

Cellphones on the dead are ringing.  Some might be Obama phones.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


It will take quite a few malls shot up to catch up to the number of people killed by illegals.  

Too bad.  The invaders and their collaborators don't recognize when the victims, the true victims, have had enough.   Even the most docile of dogs will attack when pushed too far.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


So you are going to "fix this" by doing the very same thing to them you hated them doing.

Like I said, childish to the core.


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2019)

Curious minds want to know....

I wonder....if this shooter (like the other   past shooters) has received any therapy in the past......hmmm???

Would be interesting if this was the case too.

Who was his psychiatrist?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > A wall can't keep out the evil within!
> ...



I think we'll be finding out that this guy was alone, was feeling completely marginalized in a changing America, and unfortunately he acted out his feelings.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Registered democrat


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Welcome aboard.  On the list you go.  Congratulations.  First ever during a murder cleanup.   Always room for one more.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

Flopper said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


So how then is it different in function than a browning longtrac 308?

You seem to be "up" on all this. Give details.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Really? Was the guy a Trump voter? And yes, Trump is the worst of them all. When he tells women of color to go back to where they came from when three are from here and all four are citizens, Trump is stoking fear, hatred, into the minds of his cultist base, and yes, the result is sometimes mass murder. And you've just been warned about truth and reality. So find whatever list you need, because finding a counter argument to mine is certainly not an option for you.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Cowards and their list.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I recall reading a few days ago many thousands of illegals were released into Texas but I can't find the link. Hands shaking here. I recall the news I read would really piss off Texans. The illegal situation is pushing people to the brink. It is only going to get worse as long as the borders stay open to people illegally and criminally coming here in one way or another. God bless us all. The living and the dead.
> ...


Name a land that hasn't been stolen over time. 

This should be fun.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


No one advocates for ‘grabbing guns’ – that’s a rightwing lie.

And the notion of ‘making an example of’ a criminal defendant by violating the right to due process and ignoring the rule of law is irresponsible idiocy.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

Another semi-auto rifle that should be banned killing lots of people.  The gun people have done a great job arming mass killers.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 3, 2019)

As reported today by FOX News


The president today took a few minutes from a very busy round of golf to acknowledge (tweet) the courageous efforts and swift actions by federal law enforcement and local responders to safety remove the gun(s) from the EL Paso Walmart. Tweeting that he was saddened at the loss of so many innocent bullets and offered his prayers.

The president also stated that he placed a call to Putin that the Russian made AK-47 definitely wasn't involved, which again, proved that there was no collusion.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

El Paso Suspect Reportedly a Trump Supporter Who Wrote Racist, Anti-Immigrant Manifesto


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I recall reading a few days ago many thousands of illegals were released into Texas but I can't find the link. Hands shaking here. I recall the news I read would really piss off Texans. The illegal situation is pushing people to the brink. It is only going to get worse as long as the borders stay open to people illegally and criminally coming here in one way or another. God bless us all. The living and the dead.
> ...



Sorry, but you're simply factually wrong.

We are now a nation of laws, and some of these laws involve immigration, which today are being violated by millions, thus why we call them "illegals".


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > A wall can't keep out the evil within!
> ...


I did read an article recently reporting that none of the murderers could attract girls. I also noticed years ago most of the mass shooters were from families with recently divorced parents. I always wondered about that connection. Young white adult males with heavy dysfunctional familial situations going on and from years of stress living with it and now a divided nation. These close-to-the-brink young males haven't the maturity to deal with a life in which they feel they have nothing left to lose and many have been on medications for various mental deficits.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Trump and his murdering butt boys aren't in that big of a hurry. Terrorism is terrorism. They'll get it done.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> El Paso Suspect Reportedly a Trump Supporter Who Wrote Racist, Anti-Immigrant Manifesto



Did you just get here ?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




You will never get off the list posting like a psychopath.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> El Paso Suspect Reportedly a Trump Supporter Who Wrote Racist, Anti-Immigrant Manifesto


Bitch please. Slate.com?


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 3, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


At least the ignorant ones are easy to identify by their MAGA hats.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You'll have to wait a while though, and I know you're counting the days.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is time to reconsider they way systematically dehumanize and demonize immigrants, and other groups.
> ...



Some republicans including trump, who's been caught hiring illegals.  Surprised his base hasn't demanded his resignation yet.
Attorney says more undocumented workers are employed at Trump golf course


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > All you people want to blame politicians. As a result nothing will change. Yall fight over the second amendment instead of the underlying problems.
> ...


As you and your ilk pave the way for them to get them.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...




The Browning isn't Russian...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yeah...no shit Sherlock. That's why we need to get some pussy out to these guy STAT...our lives may depend on it.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Republicans made them legal.  The gun laws Bill Clinton passed should have stayed. Look at how much mass murder has been done with them since Republicans got rid of the law.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I didn't say it was. I'm using a traditional semi automatic as a baseline.

My AK isn't Russian either.


----------



## ranfunck (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > es...likely he was nuts...
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> How about this... you can't HAVE a gun until we have established you aren't crazy.


Who the fuck is we


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...






NotYourBody said:


> At least the ignorant ones are easy to identify by their MAGA hats.



And warning #1 on you. (#6 for the day).  A murder thread gives you no right to post nonsense against true Americans.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


If we were really a nation of laws, we wouldn't be scapegoating immigrant populations by blaming them for coming here, while we illegally take over their countries, their governments, their resources, and their way of life, forcing them to make lifetime decisions to free themselves of the criminal bondage they are forced into by having to join gangs. "The nation of laws" has to apply to everyone, not just to the scapegoated populations.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



What socialist country are you moving to?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


A nation of laws will enforce said laws which requires said nation to stop illegal activity. 

You gotta work overtime to be this stupid.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


Trump supporters are not true Americans. They support racism and terror against  brown and black people.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Down under.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Fuck off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


fake indian dekota and no brain the rat thought this post was humorous when they found out the shooter is a registered democrat.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Again- the main problem. Someone this crazy was able to get a combat weapon.
> ...



Some states with   high gun deaths and they're not leftist either


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

Flopper said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


-------------------------------    NICE thing about the AK is that it can be used for a myriad of LEGAL purposes  same as the AR , M1A , and the old fashioned SKS Flopper .   AK is simply a GUN , a long gun and thats about it .   And the murderer had an AK pattern AK .    I highly doubt that he had a select fire AK  Flopper .


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



Don't you realize the level of hate that you spread like this is why Trump and shit like this has come about ?


----------



## Neil Austen (Aug 3, 2019)

So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?" 
Bottom line: A nutcase would not have killed and injured close to 50 people with a knife or another available weapon.
Do something about America's gun crisis.  Or is the juvenile mentality of gun nuts and profits for the rich more important than children's lives?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



Warning? Of what?


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


And it kills lots of people really fast.  Congrats on arming another mass killer.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


He deleted reply which was basically "I dunno but it is".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


the shooter was one of yours talk about being unamerican you leftist are pieces of shit


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


No faster than any other semi auto. 

Congrats on being willfully stupid.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Enjoy the healthcare and gun control, quitter. Make sure you wear your MAGA hat, it'll go over real well.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

Neil Austen said:


> So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?"
> Bottom line: A nutcase would not have killed and injured close to 50 people with a knife or another available weapon.
> Do something about America's gun crisis.  Or is the juvenile mentality of gun nuts and profits for the rich more important than children's lives?


We have a bunch of "men" who need guns for their courage and they don't care how many children die.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hi, my name is TemplarKormac. And I am here to blow away everyone's narrative:
> 
> Ryan Mauro on Twitter


Meet the hero soldier who saved children's lives during the El Paso Walmart shooting


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...




I know.  I'm just giving the pussies a reason to be scared of the wicked "assault type" weapon.   Whatever that is.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So why does Trump continue to spew hate and fan the flames to incite such people?  Very reminiscent of Hitler's Germany.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Well based on our list of worse mass shootings they have quite a record.  Congrats on arming another mass killer.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



Cut a little too close for ya'.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


in the hands of a heartless democrat no less


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


The pussies are those of us who need courage from owning an assault type weapon.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You don't set a "nation of laws" by violating the sovereignty of others. The door has to swing open both ways, or you are setting nothing. The US is as illegal, if not more than those who come here, because the US is the reason they are fleeing their own countries to begin with. You aren't making any sense.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



Why lie?


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Dems are scared of guns.  Repubs have made that very clear.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...




I wouldn't push it with your track record.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

and as another comment , most GUNS were designed as Weapons of WAR but thankfully they can be used for so much more   Flopper


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


democrats and antitrumpers are not true Americans. They have always supported racism and terror against brown and black people


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



MAGA hats trigger left loons.

True story


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and as another comment , most GUNS were designed as Weapons of WAR but thankfully they can be used for so much more   Flopper


Yes mass killings.  Was this our third in a week?  

Meanwhile countries with strong gun control still haven't had a mass shooting this week.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

Paulie said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta ask..has it come to the point where most of you guys just keep your responses on file..and just paste them in..when the next shooting happens? Because I'm reading the previous shooting thread..and you guys just say the same thing..over and over and over again.
> ...


Then your response is always going to be wrong.

The Constitution exists solely in the context of its case law, as determined by the Supreme Court – including the Second Amendment.

And current case law holds that the Second Amendment right is not unlimited, that government has the authority to place limits and restriction on that right consistent with the case law, including prohibiting the possession of certain firearms.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



What is the warning about, doofus?


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and as another comment , most GUNS were designed as Weapons of WAR but thankfully they can be used for so much more   Flopper


In the mean time, they have been quite handy at being used for war on innocent populations.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


evidently that one wasn't


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


El Paso Suspect Reportedly a Trump Supporter Who Wrote Racist, Anti-Immigrant Manifesto


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Nobody us buying what you're selling Jones. Nobody


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Oh, gee. Another verifiable lie. Let's ask Patrick what he thinks of that.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


He won't talk to you. Boo hoo!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


he was a democrat


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


And it's a good thing no one needs to buy what you aren't selling.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Cut a little too close for ya'.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Even Scalia said it is limited.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




You just got your 1st list warning. You don't want None of this, little man.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I just think you guys should self identity so others can decide for themselves the risk level of being near you.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 3, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Democrats drove this event to happen because of their constant playing of race card.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



I'll live...well, as long as he doesn't know where my house is I guess.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump supporters are not true Americans. They support racism and terror against brown and black people.
> ...


I don't support racism, xenophobia, bigotry, homophobia, misogyny, and the like. I leave all that for Trump supporters and his murdering cultists who enjoy taking it a step further.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


Oh, you are one of those....dismissed.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




No, moron......

Russian Polytechnic School Shooting...   5 shot, pump action shotgun...20 killed....40 injured

Today, Walmart.... rifle.... 20 killed 24 injured...

Notice that the weapon didn't matter?  In fact, the shotgun injured more people...

It isn't the weapon, dipstick....it is the time the shooter has until a good person with a gun stops him....


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Of course he was, wingnut.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You're another gun grabbing loon never to be taken serious on the 2nd.

Sit


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





BWK said:


> I don't support racism, xenophobia, bigotry, homophobia, misogyny, and the like. I leave all that for Trump supporters and his murdering cultists who enjoy taking it a step further.




But not a peep from you about the mass shooting in Brooklyn (11 shot) same day as Gilroy......wonder why.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



Right, great post considering the thread topic.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yep, you never know. They're Trump supporters. You never know when the next one will take his or her marching orders from the Furhrer.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?"
> ...




You mean the 1 in 5 women who own guns in this country for self defense?

Or the 1.1 million Americans who use their legal guns each year to stop rape, robbery and murder....?

You are a troll...


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and as another comment , most GUNS were designed as Weapons of WAR but thankfully they can be used for so much more   Flopper
> ...


----------------------------------    as i have asked numerous times , what is the count of the dead for 2019   BWK ??


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



It's their country, they can run it as they choose.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Neil Austen said:


> So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?"
> Bottom line: A nutcase would not have killed and injured close to 50 people with a knife or another available weapon.
> Do something about America's gun crisis.  Or is the juvenile mentality of gun nuts and profits for the rich more important than children's lives?




We will never say it's enough.
But if you think it's enough, you need to get together with your vile democrat leaders, declare your independence, write up some kind of constitution or whatever for yourselves. Then you can come after us. Just make sure you come heavy.


We are ready to fight to keep our rights, if you want our rights removed you should be willing to fight to take them. 

If you and your ilk don't have the balls to do it then STFU.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You are delusional and dangerous in your rehtoric.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



There it is folks, and exactly why Trump came about in the first place.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> View attachment 272607
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> ...


Well, this explains 20 dead and 26 wounded.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



Probably been buried because the death toll was only 1. It wasn't politically motivated and the guy didn't post a manifesto that resembles a long winded post from one of you wingnuts.


----------



## miketx (Aug 3, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Loof how many murderers have been let out by filth like you.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You left out Hitler, and or Nazi's.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?"
> ...




Rental Truck, in Nice, France....86 killed, 435 injured.

When will we say enough is enough and ban rental trucks?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Of course, like we do here. I'm just saying politically they are in many ways further left than we are here.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> So why does Trump continue to spew hate and fan the flames to incite such people?  Very reminiscent of Hitler's Germany.



You don't like free speech in America?  There are other countries you can move to.

America, love it or leave it.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------------------------------    You just have your definition of 'new speak words ' and i disagree with what you think about ALL of them ALL of them BWK .


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


When you're on the receiving end of a lost argument, you can always change the subject to something else. You are such a loser.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



What exactly was so dangerous in that post? The right often times brings up civil war, shooting people (and looking forward to it) and outright racism. Nothing wrong with pointing that out.


----------



## ranfunck (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> I don't support racism, xenophobia, bigotry, homophobia, misogyny, and the like. I leave all that for Trump supporters and his murdering cultists who enjoy taking it a step further.


The Russia thang was proven not true so you mother fuckers had to make up more lies he is a racist blah blah blah, and now we will see who will use this as a gun grab


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Wait a second...………………………………………...message coming in...………………….head to local shopping center...…………………..use truck...……………………….or AR...……………………………...shoot and run over as many...………………………………….as possible, preferably people of color...…....

Okay, sorry for the interruption, what was it you were saying again ?


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > So why does Trump continue to spew hate and fan the flames to incite such people?  Very reminiscent of Hitler's Germany.
> ...


Hate speech has consequences.

 No one said anything about free speech, so why do you attack the messenger with your distraction? Answer, because you don't have an argument.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > I don't support racism, xenophobia, bigotry, homophobia, misogyny, and the like. I leave all that for Trump supporters and his murdering cultists who enjoy taking it a step further.
> ...


Wrong! The Russia thing proved collusion and obstruction.  Read the report dumb ass.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

Shooter is blaming Democrats and Republicans. It's buried in his manifesto.

Imgur


----------



## bodecea (Aug 3, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Buttigieg: America ‘Under Attack From Homegrown White Nationalist Terrorists’*
> ...


He's got a good head on his shoulders despite the handicap of being from Indiana.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

10:39 start......how long was he in there before someone with a gun made him stop and surrender?

That is the issue...that time period...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I'm aware of all of that, and I know what I'm getting into.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Hate speech has consequences.
> No one said anything about free speech, so why do you attack the messenger with your distraction? Answer, because you don't have an argument.


So because it's speech you don't agree with you label it hate speech?
If we built the wall and deported all the Hispanics, this would never happen again.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No, you just can't stomach the truth. That's the only danger I pose.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




I have a better idea.  How about we split the country up.  You can have the Northeast and the Northwest.
You stay in your country and we'll stay in ours.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

2aguy said:


> 10:39 start......how long was he in there before someone with a gun made him stop and surrender?
> 
> That is the issue...that time period...


I read it took police 6 minutes to respond.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Really? Was the guy a Trump voter? And yes, Trump is the worst of them all. When he tells women of color to go back to where they came from when three are from here and all four are citizens, Trump is stoking fear, hatred, into the minds of his cultist base, and yes, the result is sometimes mass murder. And you've just been warned about truth and reality. So find whatever list you need, because finding a counter argument to mine is certainly not an option for you.



Another example of liberals not tolerating free speech.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

Law enforcement must be given the authority and tools to monitor, investigate, and prosecute domestic terrorists just like foreign terrorists - but they are currently constrained from doing that.  Domestic hate speech must be prosecuted.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

Allen said the shooting was reported at 10:39 a.m., and police were on-scene six minutes later.

El Paso shooting: At least 20 people dead, 26 injured, suspect in custody, police say


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > 10:39 start......how long was he in there before someone with a gun made him stop and surrender?
> ...




How soon before they had guns pointed at the guy, anyone know?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Flopper said:


> He said not to blame Trump,  the one person in America most responsible for stirring up hatred against immigrants.



So exactly how many immigrants should we allow into the America?  And shouldn't we have the right to prevent entry of immigrants from shit hole countries?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey....does anyone remember the hundreds of times anti-gun asshats made fun of people who carry a gun with them when they go shopping.......?

You know...on the off chance something bad might happen....

I wonder why I thought about that today?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



How about if I live where I fucking want to and you find a way of dealing with it.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > 10:39 start......how long was he in there before someone with a gun made him stop and surrender?
> ...




But the report said they didn't take him into custody until noon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The democrat big tent has mass shooters


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Hate speech has consequences.
> ...


If we had  minded our own business and hadn't took over these countries, walls would have never been a topic of conversation;  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor

Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



See.....the difference between this guy and the democrats...like everything else, the democrats only like it when government commits the mass murder....


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Oh Lord, not the CIA South America hogwash spew again?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> If we had  minded our own business and hadn't took over these countries, walls would have never been a topic of conversation;  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com



If their people hadn't gone socialist we wouldn't have had to get involved in regime change operations.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You really can't face up to where right wing rhetoric ends up so now you're left to trolling.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



You can. But I'm going to live where I want, with my guns.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


And it just kicks your ass every time now doesn't it?  You couldn't make a good fart against that link.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Great, I'll do the same.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

It sucks that the Constitutional rights of 319,999,999 people hinge on the actions of 1 or 2 messed up people per year.

Every time one of these deranged mental cases does this we cringe and wait for the knee-jerk reaction of gun grabbers and weak politicians who are more than willing to trade votes for our rights.

Constitutional Rights and the Intent of the Constitution should not yield to the actions of a handful of crazed individuals affecting less than .0000000001% of the population annually.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

Trump Again Promotes Far-Right Commentator Who Called Migrants ‘Cockroaches’

Trump should be impeached for inciting racist hate and violence!


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Trump should be impeached for inciting racist hate and violence!


It's called free speech.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 3, 2019)

Still not much news on this yet; it will be the usual 2-3 days at the least, so nothing to see here, just the usual faggots whining about 'Gunz N Stuff', while out of the other sides of their mouths supporting serial killing gang thugs, degenerate 'rapper' culture', mass ongoing murders of babies, daily slaughters in Baltimore, Chicago, etc., and of course their favorite pastime of lining the pockets of serial killer dope syndicates and narco states. lol what a bunch of silly vermin.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump should be impeached for inciting racist hate and violence!
> ...



No, it's called hate speech - and should be prosecuted as a hate crime!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?"
> ...



The vast majority of Americans support gun controls, someone like you is one reason why they do.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I was just offering an alternative because our side is not going to back down and I take it your side isn't going to back down either.

What do you think is going to happen?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Libs are so clueless.  If we built the wall the undesirables would not be able to enter our country.  Problem solved.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> The vast majority of Americans support gun controls, someone like you is one reason why they do.



Yeah, Hillary in a landslide too.
Keep believing the lying media if that's what gives you comfort.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...




That's ok. Only a third of the colonists wanted independence from the King.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > If we had  minded our own business and hadn't took over these countries, walls would have never been a topic of conversation;  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> ...


So, let's see if I get this straight, we have a set of laws we have to adhere to, but the exception is, if other countries become Socialist, we get to shit on our own  laws by invading other countries,  until those other countries do as we say by not being Socialist? Got it. 

And as a bonus to the US, other countries still have to adhere to our laws, even though we destroyed their country, their government, their way of life, and took their resources as the other consolation prize. Do you have any idea how fucking unbelievably retarded, sick, and evil, that one sentence post of yours sends? It says it all. What it says is, everything that is good for the US, applies to the US, but anything that is good for some other country, does not apply to some other country, unless the US says it does. That's what you just said. No wonder we are the most hated country on the planet.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

As long as I can have only 2.5 bathrooms and a compact car, I'm OK.  Don't need100K un-vetted brown humans pouring in each month.  I'm already fulfilled.

Maybe I will get Binoculars and a handgun and a pickup truck vcamper and layout peak hours trying to catch a shooter outside. I got weekends?

And I don't like the walk with the hands up on innocents?  They did nothing.  Walk out regular people,  it looks like Zombies.


Lakhota said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




#1 on the list.....always setting the standard.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> I was just offering an alternative because our side is not going to back down and I take it your side isn't going to back down either.
> What do you think is going to happen?



If we do......we get what we deserve.  And they've already proven how brutal and ruthless they can be.....celebrating the murdering of infants......nuff said


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The truth is no good guys with guns showed up. The truth also is that until large capacity handguns and military style semi auto rifles are strictly regulated, ie, effectively banned, the rate of mass shootings will not decrease.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of Americans support gun controls, someone like you is one reason why they do.
> ...


Another distraction disguised as an argument.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> Another distraction disguised as an argument.





Wry Catcher said:


> The vast majority of Americans support gun controls, someone like you is one reason why they do.



Another lie posing as fact.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

BWK said:


> So, let's see if I get this straight, we have a set of laws we have to adhere to, but the exception is, if other countries become Socialist, we get to shit on our own  laws by invading other countries,  until those other countries do as we say by not being Socialist? Got it.
> 
> And as a bonus to the US, other countries still have to adhere to our laws, even though we destroyed their country, their government, their way of life, and took their resources as the other consolation prize. Do you have any idea how fucking unbelievably retarded, sick, and evil, that one sentence post of yours sends? It says it all. What it says is, everything that is good for the US, applies to the US, but anything that is good for some other country, does not apply to some other country, unless the US says it does. That's what you just said. No wonder we are the most hated country on the planet.


American companies provide jobs for Americans, unless those jobs depend on products imported from countries that turn socialist.  If we don't change the leadership in that country, then the American companies are going to have to lay off the American workers.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...



We already have gun controls.  Ever hear of the background check and waiting period?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Banning those guns won’t do shit to curb gun violence, especially with an open border where illegal humans, drugs, and weapons are crossing every day thanks to Dems.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




Do you even live in the US?
If not, it's none of your business.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


---------------------------------  it'll just go to the end as i won't compromise with my and Americas enemies  Defiant .   As i always ask what are the numbers of murdered per year in these event say in in 2019 ??    I GUESS that its less than a thousand [as i guess] and no one gives out numbers except to CRY and Whine .     Anyway , at any number of Dead my RIGHTS are not for sale to a buncha lefty gun controller .   --------------------   USA has a population of over 320 million in 2010 plus millions of illegals and i'm not giving up my Constitutional Rights to anyone   Defiant .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Before the rise of Leftist policies and liberalism, the term "mass shootings" didn't even exist.

In Conservative America 125 years ago, Children carried fireams to school.   No mass shootings. (despite a few fake debunked concocted stories)

In every country where Leftist policies have been embraced, it is always accompanied by a sharp increase in crime and violence?

Why?  Leftist policies are always.......

1). Soft on Criminals
2). Designed to encourage government dependence, and hence a victim mentality
3). Removing incentives for personal responsibility
4). Crafted to make people feel there is no hope other than total reliance on government charity

Is it any wonder Violence is on the rise?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Before the rise of Leftist policies and liberalism, the term "mass shootings" didn't even exist.
> 
> In Conservative America 125 years ago, Children carried fireams to school.   No mass shootings.
> 
> ...


It's all because liberals took God out of the schools.  If we put prayer back into the schools, problem solved.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Banning those guns won’t do shit to curb gun violence, especially with an open border where illegal humans, drugs, and weapons are crossing every day thanks to Dems.


The experience of every developed nation shows differently. If you want to pretend Americans are different from all other humans, no one will be at all surprised.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Are you nuts.  The king didn't have 21st century weapons; if you think your weapons will protect you from a modern military you are nuts.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


I think he's threatening to put me on his kill list. Typical MAGA.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> I was just offering an alternative because our side is not going to back down and I take it your side isn't going to back down either.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen?


More school children, shoppers, concert goers and festival attenders will let freedom ring.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I'm with you, Pismoe.
I'm tired of these tyrants.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Are you nuts.  The king didn't have 21st century weapons; if you think your weapons will protect you from a modern military you are nuts.


That's why we should have access to every weapon the military has access to.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 3, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



He's too much of a coward to say so. He wants to threaten you without drawing the ire of the mods.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> Do you even live in the US?
> If not, it's none of your business.


We get the backwash of your toxic culture. It was made our business.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 3, 2019)

i think that CNM is a born and raised Aussie or a newly disarmed 'new zealander' .


----------



## Flopper (Aug 3, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


That is common for mass shooters who kill at random. Maybe in a kinder, more inclusion society, it would be different.  Today we are just too divided with too many hated racial, ethnic, religious, and political stereotypes for mentally disturbed people to blame for their problems. 

When I was a kid back in the 40's and 50's, these mass random shooting were almost nonexistent.  Looking back at history priory to the 1960's, several things stand out. The few mass shooting we had were rarely random, the number killed was low compared to today, and they were usually years apart, not weeks, or months.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




Now #2 on you.  Think I forgot?  Tread very lightly.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> I'm with you, Pismoe.
> I'm tired of these tyrants.



Do you think Trump will be pressured to appease the Left and will take some action related to so called "assault weapons".  Perhaps a ban on new sales?
No doubt he will have a conference and be taking suggestions.   He can't just ignore what just happened.

He knows his base opposes it.   will be interesting to see how he handles this.
Apparently, we have to live with the fact that these incidents are going to become a common occurrence as the left continues to gain influence and power.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Are you nuts.  The king didn't have 21st century weapons; if you think your weapons will protect you from a modern military you are nuts.
> ...



You ARE nuts.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> So how then is it different in function than a browning longtrac 308?


You obtuse, repetitive bullshitter. I've answered that at length.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Another one on you too.  Maybe you and your butt-buddy can go arm in arm?  I batched four into slot 8.  Two is duck soup.  Battery going to 18%  you might miss tonight but warnings carry over thru weekends for sure.    Lets see?  Ooops Notyourbody and Happy.....got it.


----------



## BWK (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's see if I get this straight, we have a set of laws we have to adhere to, but the exception is, if other countries become Socialist, we get to shit on our own  laws by invading other countries,  until those other countries do as we say by not being Socialist? Got it.
> ...


Dude, what fuckin closet have you been hiding in all this time? Do you even know what Socialism is? Obviously you don't. We are running overboard with all kinds of Socialism in this country, as much as any other Socialist country. Get your head out of your ass. We invaded these countries because the US Oligarchs want to control these countries for their own wealth. 

And where in the hell do you get off telling someone else to adhere to our laws, when you can't do it yourself? Who in the fuck are you? God! That is so fucked up I can't see straight. 

It's all about you. It's all about "I got mine and fuck you." And you want to preach all this self righteous bs about we have a "set of laws?"You people are sick and evil.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Banning those guns won’t do shit to curb gun violence, especially with an open border where illegal humans, drugs, and weapons are crossing every day thanks to Dems.
> ...



Other such nations don’t have open borders, and don’t have many so-called “minorities”.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




No he isn't.

What do you think would have happened if Ethan Allen hadn't hidden his cannons?


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

Neil Austen said:


> So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?"
> Bottom line: A nutcase would not have killed and injured close to 50 people with a knife or another available weapon.
> Do something about America's gun crisis.  Or is the juvenile mentality of gun nuts and profits for the rich more important than children's lives?


Never.

Yes.

Yes.

You'll see that is so from reading this very thread.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Ignorant Americans are ignorant. That's why they're exceptional, they use irrelevant talking points they've been fed instead of actual knowledge.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 3, 2019)

The last paragraph in the shooter's manifesto is informative relative to his goal of slaughtering non-Americans.  He says all his reasoning about all the issues facing America pre-date Trump and his campaign for the presidency. He knows though that Trump will be blamed by the media and all other leftists as he writes a manifesto worth reading. He knows he will be killed and hopes for that rather than being captured or shot by another shopper, because he will get the death penalty anyway.   He also knows much of the same things I do regarding the future of America and the end of capitalism. He knows with enough Hispanics living here they will vote for the party who will give them free stuff but he realizes with the coming automation there will be fewer jobs available for the unskilled as there are today. He holds out hope for America.

I wish the article would copy and paste but alas.

"The Inconvenient Truth About Me:"

https://imgur.com/X20HYDs[URL="https://imgur.com/X20HYDs"]Imgur[/URL]


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Or destructive "Birther Laws" handing out citizenship for illegally dropping your load on US soil


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Perhaps you can explain why Switzerland has such low gun crime yet high gun ownership rates.  They allow semi-automatic rifles just like we do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



There are no waiting periods required by federal law. Have a nice day!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Before the rise of Leftist policies and liberalism, the term "mass shootings" didn't even exist.
> ...



Do you live your life as commanded in the Bible? Seriously.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 3, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Before the rise of Leftist policies and liberalism, the term "mass shootings" didn't even exist.
> ...



Whose God?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

We don't need thoughts and prayers bullshit - we need action to seriously address these problems!


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> The last paragraph in the shooter's manifesto is informative relative to his goal of slaughtering non-Americans.  He says all his reasoning about all the issues facing America pre-date Trump and his campaign for the presidency. He knows though that Trump will be blamed by the media and all other leftists as he writes a manifesto worth reading. He knows he will be killed and hopes for that rather than being captured or shot by another shopper, because he will get the death penalty anyway.   He also knows much of the same things I do regarding the future of America and the end of capitalism. He knows with enough Hispanics living here they will vote for the party who will give them free stuff but he realizes with the coming automation there will be fewer jobs available for the unskilled as there are today. He holds out hope for America.
> 
> I wish the article would copy and paste but alas.
> 
> ...



Open borders policy created this guy, will the left take responsibility?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> We don't need thoughts and prayers bullshit - we need action to seriously address these problems!



Let me guess.....by embracing Marxism.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > The last paragraph in the shooter's manifesto is informative relative to his goal of slaughtering non-Americans.  He says all his reasoning about all the issues facing America pre-date Trump and his campaign for the presidency. He knows though that Trump will be blamed by the media and all other leftists as he writes a manifesto worth reading. He knows he will be killed and hopes for that rather than being captured or shot by another shopper, because he will get the death penalty anyway.   He also knows much of the same things I do regarding the future of America and the end of capitalism. He knows with enough Hispanics living here they will vote for the party who will give them free stuff but he realizes with the coming automation there will be fewer jobs available for the unskilled as there are today. He holds out hope for America.
> ...



Most likely Trump created this guy.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need thoughts and prayers bullshit - we need action to seriously address these problems!
> ...



We have a secular Constitution.  Therefore, we don't need the religious bullshit.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Nope, the flood of illegals did.  

So now are you going to take action?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


No one but the shooter created this guy. He saw a problem, and responded to it. At least someone’s doing something. That’s more than can be said for the Left.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

*Australia already HAS all the gun Controls Leftists dream of and still........just a few months ago....*

*Australia reels from worst rampage killing in decades for a country thought to have solved this issue*
By James Griffiths, CNN

Updated 5:37 AM ET, Wed June 5, 2019
Darwin shooting: Australia reels from worst rampage killing in decades - CNN


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


That's not what the Founders said.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Perhaps you can explain why Switzerland has such low gun crime yet high gun ownership rates. They allow semi-automatic rifles just like we do.


They are strictly regulated, they are not a right they are a privilege. They don't allow them like you do.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



That's really just too psycho to respond to.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



And yet you Marxist zealots want to “fundamentally change” America.

You’re right, we don’t need your bullshit.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Why does the US have "Mass Shootings", and yet when the exact same thing occurs in other countries, the Media calls it "RAMPAGE KILLINGS" totally avoiding the use of reference to firearms?

HINT:  So when you search on "Mass Shootings", only events in the USA show up


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Really?  Where did they say it?  We have a Godless Constitution.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you can explain why Switzerland has such low gun crime yet high gun ownership rates. They allow semi-automatic rifles just like we do.
> ...



Our guns are strictly regulated.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Updated 5:37 AM ET, Wed June 5, 2019
> Darwin shooting: Australia reels from worst rampage killing in decades - CNN


'In decades' Their rate of mass killings must be really low. Wonder why.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Our guns are strictly regulated.


What bullshit. You wouldn't have such high firearms homicide and mass killing rates if that was the case.


----------



## cnm (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why does the US have "Mass Shootings", and yet when the exact same thing occurs in other countries, the Media calls it "RAMPAGE KILLINGS" totally avoiding the use of reference to firearms?


Perhaps because they happen so rarely? As though 'Darwin shooting' wasn't mentioned.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Updated 5:37 AM ET, Wed June 5, 2019
> ...



Because they secured their borders and strictly regulate diversity.

Now you know.   Any more questions?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Strictly regulate diversity?  That's funny.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Trump is basically a contrarian and at times a conspiracy theorist.  If ten of the wises most knowledge people in the room agree to something that Trump knows nothing about, he will disagree. 

If white supremacists are battling bystanders in the street, Trump will say there are good people on both sides.

If Trump said Africans are living in shit holes and they need help.  Such a statement would hardly be noticed by the media.  However if he says Africans live in shit holes, it's news around world because saying someone's home is a shit hole is a terrible mean insult guaranteed to piss off the media.

When Trump spews out of all this hate and angry, he knows exactly what he's doing.  He's playing the media to make sure he's always in the news and garners their attacks.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

*MASSACRE AT WALMART*

What an ugly sad day.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


They’re laughing their asses off in El Paso about now...


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Our guns are strictly regulated.
> ...




There is almost no correlation between gun ownership and homicide rates.  It’s been proven over and over.  Idaho has one of the highest gun ownership rates in the country, yet the lowest homicide rates, as do countries like Switzerland.

The biggest factor in homicide rates is race.  The more blacks and Latinos, the higher the violent crime rates go up, including of course gun violence and murder.

The higher percentage of whites and Asians, the lower the violence rates go.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Who?  The white racists who are fearful of soon becoming a minority?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *MASSACRE AT WALMART*
> 
> What an ugly sad day.


And one that could have been avoided if the Left quit obstructing...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *MASSACRE AT WALMART*
> ...



Obstructing what?


----------



## Issa (Aug 3, 2019)

miketx said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I'm nor the one shooting people everywhere, you are the one enabling them.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


That’s sarcasm... If you keep ignoring the problem it will only get worse. Despite how you may feel... Many people disagree with your apathy concerning American demographics.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *MASSACRE AT WALMART*
> 
> What an ugly sad day.



Please, you leftwingers are loving it.  You are getting the racial divisiveness and group identity politics you Marxists love so much.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> Perhaps because they happen so rarely? As though 'Darwin shooting' wasn't mentioned.



Then maybe you would like living in the UK where they have a fraction of the US population but Stabbing deaths are at record highs.  UK national crisis.
Perhaps you'd prefer your throat slit to a bullet to the head?   Or maybe you'd enjoy being run over by a truck more?

Rarely?   You mean rarely reported.   Gun violence happens EVERYWHERE.  Sspecially where the left is in power or has influence.
You people try to make it sound as if the USA has some kind of monopoly on violence.

After all, crazy people in other countries use more than guns to harm others.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Plans, and efforts to curb the illegal alien problem.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> We don't need thoughts and prayers bullshit - we need action to seriously address these problems!



A great start would be if you left the country....and take all your friends with.  I hear there's awesome scenery around the polar caps.
Seriously.   That's the answer to the problem.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 3, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Strictly regulate diversity?  That's funny.



As always.....

You know nothing about the topic at hand.  Research is valuable.  China does it even more.

It's better to keep your mouth shut and be thought an imbecile, than to post ignorant shit and remove all doubt.  (as you do persistently)


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 3, 2019)

I saw a photo of the Walmart killer.   If the person that took the photo was armed they could have put this perp down..

This tragedy rests squarely on the shoulders of gun-grabbers.  Any politician responsible for un-arming American Citizens should be put in jail.   If even a small percentage of citizens at that Walmart were armed, 20 people might not have died.   Gun grabbers are despicable as they dance on the bodies of innocent souls and spout their political rhetoric.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







Oh look, the pseudo intellectual is bleating again.  Try reading the letters of the founders where they lay out the reasoning for the 2nd Amendment.   Dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 4, 2019)

Another law will be created by democrats disarming another blacks neighborhood


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



WOt ?

Turn off cnn educate yourself and open your eyes 

SSri's are the common theme NO ONE LIKES TO TALK ABOUT


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 4, 2019)

this kid was all over the map  ..politically 

Not really a trumper ...or a real right winger


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 4, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Law enforcement must be given the authority and tools to monitor, investigate, and prosecute domestic terrorists just like foreign terrorists - but they are currently constrained from doing that.  Domestic hate speech must be prosecuted.



Lol !! Now you're sounding like a conservative !
Go tell your leftist friends about your ideas for law enforcement ! I'd love to be there !


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need thoughts and prayers bullshit - we need action to seriously address these problems!
> ...



Why leave my Native American home place?  Aren't you the invader?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 4, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Your views are more dangerous to the American Constitution than anything Trump or anyone else said.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 4, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> this kid was all over the map  ..politically
> 
> Not really a trumper ...or a real right winger



I think he is just a 'wigger'...A crazy person.   Crazy people are unpredictable and no amount of psychoanalysis will lead us to a logical reason why he chose to murder 20 people and injure 26 more.  That is why it is important that we completely overturn all gun restriction laws.  Encourage carrying among the law abiding.   Make guns part of everyday life....Bring them out of the closet.   I guarantee you that this little bag of human debris would have either been too much of a coward to face armed people OR those armed people would have put a swift end to his gun tyranny which, IMO was exacerbated by our elected representatives who pander to gun grabbers.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



And we lived mostly in a monoculture, thus we got along together, and thus why we didn't have many incidents like this.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



It's really none of your business. Perhaps you should go hang out on another board closer to home.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 4, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


You are disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DamnDude (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I'd like to see the same definition... However, I'm sure "assault style" weapons/guns/firearms/rifles will be misused.
Hell's bells, I can take a bb gun and assault someone.
Assault is an action, not a weapon. Ffs


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 4, 2019)

DamnDude said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Absolutely not you fricking idiot. An attack by a BB gun is completely different than an attack by an AR-15. That is why we need to outlaw AR-15.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Because they secured their borders and strictly regulate diversity.


What a load of exceptional whinging bullshit. What they do is strictly regulate firearms. Enjoy your massacres, you're going to have a lot of them.






Going to...? What am I saying?


----------



## DamnDude (Aug 4, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> DamnDude said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Get a fucking dictionary fumbduck. Maybe, just maybe you'll learn the difference between an adjective and a noun, but then again...maybe not.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> There is almost no correlation between gun ownership and homicide rates. It’s been proven over and over. Idaho has one of the highest gun ownership rates in the country, yet the lowest homicide rates, as do countries like Switzerland.


Bullshit. Around half of US homicides are committed with handguns. Too, homicide rates are not firearms homicide rates.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Define what you'd like to restrict?
> 
> It's not that easy.


It's very easy. Semi automatic centrefire rifles which will accept large capacity removeable magazines - [edit...over five rounds, just so you know what that means]. I've given that definition to you at least three times, you pretend to ignore it because it is too effective. Handguns too, if you want the homicide rate to come down.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Then maybe you would like living in the UK where they have a fraction of the US population but Stabbing deaths are at record highs. UK national crisis.
> Perhaps you'd prefer your throat slit to a bullet to the head? Or maybe you'd enjoy being run over by a truck more?


Ummm...Assaulted with a swimming pool for me, thanks. I hear they can be pretty dangerous while one is shopping in a mall.


----------



## DamnDude (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Define what you'd like to restrict?
> ...


You take those away from the vast majority of law abiding cictzens and watch the crime rate skyrocket. Bad people do bad things. It's a fact of life, punishing the law abiding for the sake of criminal activity only punishes those doing the right thing. To think otherwise is a fallacy.
You nor I should be punished just because someone else went off the deep end. No it doesn't make it any better for the lost loved ones, but we should not be punished for the crimes of a loon.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > All you people want to blame politicians. As a result nothing will change. Yall fight over the second amendment instead of the underlying problems.
> ...


Well he was of legal age, now what?


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It's really none of your business. Perhaps you should go hang out on another board closer to home.


We recently got the backlash of your toxic anti migrant pro gun culture.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

DamnDude said:


> You take those away from the vast majority of law abiding cictzens and watch the crime rate skyrocket. Bad people do bad things.


As opposed to the experience of just about every developed nation. As though a mechanical action weapon won't be sufficient for the hordes of zombies your imagination casts up. It's ludicrous to state you need an assault style rifle for self defence. Unless one is consumed by paranoid fear. Besides, weren't they marketed as 'sporting rifles', for a good joke, hoho.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 4, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Whites are already a minority.  Whites only make up about 10% of the world population.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 4, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps because they happen so rarely? As though 'Darwin shooting' wasn't mentioned.
> ...


Knife killing in the UK is a lot less than in the US. So he would be a lot safer than living in the crazy US.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> So violent that our homicide rate is 4-5X higher than countries with strong gun control.


And your solution is to disarm the population ?  Looks like that is precisely why so many were killed and wounded.  Why was no one armed, and shooting back at the shooter ?.....to thereby save lives (as occured in 2002 in Los Angeles Airport when the shooter -Hesham Mohamed Hadayet- was shot dead, after killing only 2 people)

2002 Los Angeles International Airport shooting - Wikipedia


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> So, let's see if I get this straight, we have a set of laws we have to adhere to, but the exception is, if other countries become Socialist, we get to shit on our own  laws by invading other countries,  until those other countries do as we say by not being Socialist? Got it.
> 
> And as a bonus to the US, other countries still have to adhere to our laws, even though we destroyed their country, their government, their way of life, and took their resources as the other consolation prize. Do you have any idea how fucking unbelievably retarded, sick, and evil, that one sentence post of yours sends? It says it all. What it says is, everything that is good for the US, applies to the US, but anything that is good for some other country, does not apply to some other country, unless the US says it does. That's what you just said. No wonder we are the most hated country on the planet.



What part of, "Self-government, self-determination are for us, not for Those People", don't you understand?

It's way past time to understand White supremacy in all its sordid aspects, and to point it out whenever it raises its ugly head.  Destroying other countries, and White shooters taking matters into their own hands whenever government fails to act on White supremacist demands, are just two sides of the White supremacist coin, and, if you will, the 2nd Amendment absolutism is just another aspect of the exact same thing.

And that's also why none of these "debates" about mass shootings gets anywhere, because White supremacy predetermines the answers, and trumps every competing aspect or consideration brought to the table.  Pointless.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Fuck off.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > So violent that our homicide rate is 4-5X higher than countries with strong gun control.
> ...


I listened to the interview of a man who was carrying--and he booked it outta there, helping kids along the way.  He did not seek out the gunman and shoot back.  It does not happen.  The guy is active military and he knows what to do.  He did nothing but run.  Your argument is a Walter Mitty daydream, not something to seriously consider.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Define what you'd like to restrict?
> ...


That is about every semi automatic weapon available.
Like I said, you are either ignorant of guns in general or you know but don't care and want them all gone.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


That man you are calling more or less a coward is being called a hero for saving others.

Maybe you should consider not using people as pawns to illustrate your side.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Don't take him personal, Ice, we know you aren't a hater.  But we can't defend the haters either.  I just looked up Patrick Crusius and saw that he seems to have been targeting Hispanics, a hit against the "invasion" of Hispanics in this country.  I quibble with people about using the term "invasion" all the time, because it ratchets up the rhetoric to a fighting level.  And then some lamebrain like Patrick Crusius WILL fight, murdering twenty and wounding at least two dozen more for doing nothing more threatening than SHOPPING AT WALMART.

Do you get where I'm coming from?  The people calling this an invasion and flapping their gums about treating them as the "enemy" IS dangerous.  We all know there is a crisis on the border.  More people want in all at once than our system can process.  But we have to stop turning them into enemy combatants in our speech.  No one needs to love them or even welcome them.  They just need to tone it down.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I didn't call him a coward.  I said he helped kids along the way, didn't I?  I was specifically arguing against the point that if everyone were carrying a gun, this shooter would have been stopped sooner.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You said he more or less ran away. 

I get your point but his actions were done based off his own experience. I'm not going to judge either way at this point.
.

However I can easily find, just as I found the wiki on deadly knife incidents, where a cfl permit carrying person DID step in and stop things early. 

Does it change much of theast 24 hours in general?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Then maybe our leaderships inaction across the board and the media telling us everyone is a nazi is to blame.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Every gun owner is just a mass murderer in waiting so every driver must be a drunk driver in waiting


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Well now, if we want to monitor speech like that, liberals have been calling Trump an "enemy" and a thousand things worse and recently have ramped that up to say all his supporters are racist too. So really, there's ratcheting all the way around from every side.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I'm disappointed in your reaction so far today.  I know it's early, though.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


So what?

He had no obligation to seek out the shooter he did the right thing and got his kids out.

Shit the cops don't even have to respond to a call for aid why the hell should a civilian?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


He lives in New Zealand where the sheep are smarter than the people


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



FWIW I hold the media absolutely accountable for a large part of this. 

Two and a half years spent on the particulars of not only what was a NON-story, but a lie. "Russian Collusion"....nothing. Meanwhile, our society is on fire. Ask any teacher. Ask any nurse, any police officer. There are REAL problems out there that festered and festered because our incompetent media was obsessed with Palace Intrigue. 

They are shameless.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Because they secured their borders and strictly regulate diversity.
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Better to die on my feet than kneel to a monarch

SOmething you people don't seem to understand


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Of course, if they obsess over the tools, they can ignore the REAL problems. They caused a lot of them and don't know what to do about the rest so....

GUNS!!!!


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I hate it. I hate that it happens and I hate that it continues to divide us. I hate the always to ensue blame game and useless fights thst happen afterwards. I hate how people push personal agendas to prove the other side is at fault. 

If there's something else I can do, let me know.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


People by and large do as told or told to believe. 

Look who's doing the telling. It's quite telling. The media fans the flames of the hate parade and crys freedom of press when accountability comes calling.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I am not about to say what someone who was there should have done while I sit in the safety of my own home.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



People here say that civilians shouldn't have guns because they shouldn't be playing cop then when a gun owner doesn't play cop they criticize him for it


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


That's true.  It's still wrong, though, isn't it?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


That's my point. They put people in a no win tsituation then attack them for it. 

Oldlady said people don't mass kill with knives. I showed a few who did just that. Ignored. I don't say what she wanted or expected to hear, she's disappointed in my response. 

I'll survive. 

But we are not going to fix this when our sole focus is to assign blame to the other side and defend our own.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



That’s ridiculous


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


There's a whole lot of "wrong" to go around. The left paints almost all white people as racist nazis. When do people get tired of that and react in some fashion?


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Most deranged killers who engage in mass killings use guns.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well if you want to compare calling foreigners coming illegally over our border an "invasion" vs. the things the Left has been saying about Trump since 2016, let's have that debate, OldLady. 

You realize the Left now has all the market on Things That Cannot Be Said. Which is hilarious when you think about how you used to market yourself. It's why you're losing the culture.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



That’s an argument of incendiary language causing people to be triggered.  ANTIFA and other leftists use the same rationale for their violence.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Most people who own guns will never kill anyone


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



The Left wants to laser-focus on guns because focusing on tools is much easier than focusing on real problems and absolves them of their part. 

And their part, let's face it, is monumental.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Missed that one. Toro, like many in here, is a useless cheerleader. So I ignore and don't see a lot of that in here.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


The media fanned the flames that ignited Patrick Crusius?  The media has been calling the Hispanics at the border "invaders?"  Breitbart, maybe, or Fox, so yeah.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


It's far more shotgun than laser. The gun grabbers get frustrated at their lack of gun k kwledge and usually respond by widening their definition of assault guns.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You can make the same argument about what the right said about Obama.  The right tried to delegitimize Obama by making up nonsensical claims that he was born in Kenya.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Like I said, I hate thst people only blame the other side. Not see how the media portrays conservatives in general as horrible people and uses hate in general to get clicks. 

So, yeah.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Obama had his enemies list too


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


The reason I was disappointed was because you did EXACTLY that-- immediately you assigned blame.  To the media.  And I fail to see how.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



So you whine about Old Lady ignoring your argument than rationalize doing the same?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


There is only one person to blame


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Point out where I say the media is the only area to blame please.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I'll answer. They ARE invaders. That's what they are. You're word-monitoring. It's like saying we can't call them illegal aliens anymore; that's "mean". Okay, whatever--that's what they are. They are busting in uninvited. That's literally the definition of an "invasion". 

Calling them "invaders" does not make some nasty, pernicious, violent mass murderer. That happens in a separate type of situation that is heinous. 

But don't be word-monitoring us and telling us this caused El Paso. How illiberal of you.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Never said they would.


----------



## amethyst (Aug 4, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> El Paso Suspect Reportedly a Trump Supporter Who Wrote Racist, Anti-Immigrant Manifesto



No, he was listed as a democrat and someone changed it hours later. Manipulation

SICKENING: Within Hours After El Paso Shooting, Left-wing Propagandists Changed Shooters Biography From Democrat To Pro-Trump Republican, Pro-NRA, and Evangelical Christian, For Political Gain


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I never said you did.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That was not the mainstream right and it was not wholecloth--he did spend a good part of his youth in Kenya. Whereas the mainstream Left--CNN and MSNBC, not to mention other publications like HuffPo, Slate, Atlantic and others--have gone all in on vile and personal attacks on Trump.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



It’s an argument about what the left and right do. The left is triggered by Trump. The right was triggered by Obama. Both try to delegitimize. Both are the same though each side thinks they’re righteous and the other side is wrong.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Republicans in at least 13 states tried to file birther bills in state legislators.  

Obama spent a good deal of his youth in Indonesia, not Kenya.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



There was nothing--nothing on the Right like trying to remove Obama from office because we didn't like the results of the election. 

So that's a fail.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Oh, I agree with you there--and it being a hate crime, he can get his arm loaded up with poison the sooner the better imo.   He had a reason for what he did, though, and usually you are on the side of trying to figure that out so it can be diverted, rather than taking away guns.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



You're right on Indonesia, I stand corrected.

The key is "tried to file" and were soundly ignored by Republican higher-ups. Not repeated investigated and hounded about impeachment incessantly on made up charges.


----------



## amethyst (Aug 4, 2019)

El Paso Terrorist Is a Hardcore Progressive and White Nationalist: Wants Universal Income And Universal Healthcare

-wanted universal healthcare
-climate change nut
-population control thoughts
-w-wanted universal income
-anti corporation

(A liberal nut indeed. Someone posted that he was a bernie supporter.  You liberals are responsible for his path to terrorist)


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The argument that Old Lady was making is that the access to guns makes it easier for crazy nutters to engage in mass violence. That there have been a few instances in this country of mass killings caused by other means, be it knives or cars or whatever, doesn’t change this.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

amethyst said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > El Paso Suspect Reportedly a Trump Supporter Who Wrote Racist, Anti-Immigrant Manifesto
> ...



Sadly this is how leftists operate.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I'll say it one more time, and then I'm done arguing about it with you, since you refuse to address my point:
_we have to stop turning them into enemy combatants in our speech. *No one needs to love them or even welcome them. They just need to tone it down.*_


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Obama releasing what is now known as a poorly made up birth certificate only fuels the speculation.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



The President of the United States today was one of the most vocal birthers at the time.


----------



## amethyst (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> amethyst said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



He sounds like he is affiliated with antifa. I read soros is pouring money into that group. The feds need to act swiftly to prevent anymore harm from them.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You cannot condemn leftists for going Full Retard over Trump and be or rationalize being a birther because it’s the exact same psychological state.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No. We don’t. Demonstrate how that is a “need” for me, or a benefit.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

amethyst said:


> El Paso Terrorist Is a Hardcore Progressive and White Nationalist: Wants Universal Income And Universal Healthcare
> 
> -wanted universal healthcare
> -climate change nut
> ...



These loner nutcases are flourishing in our modern society. 

Entitlement. That's what it is. Entitlement. 

He didn't get his share of glory and attention. He didn't get it from the trophies. The grades. The chicks. The accolades. The scholarships. The friendships. Whatever.

But by gosh. He can kill people.

Witness the rotten fruit of the "self-esteem movement".


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

amethyst said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > amethyst said:
> ...



I think he's a nut and wasn't really political until he concoctrf that rambling manifesto. There doesn't seem to be a real political trail.

Regardless that changing the page info is horseshit


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Okay I would agree if anyone were calling them "ENEMIES"....(like they actually call Trump btw)

But they don't. They call them _*invaders*_, which is correct terminology.

OldLady I think you don't argue with me when you know you're losing the argument.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

amethyst said:


> El Paso Terrorist Is a Hardcore Progressive and White Nationalist: Wants Universal Income And Universal Healthcare
> 
> -wanted universal healthcare
> -climate change nut
> ...



He wasn’t shooting up a WalMart because of global warming or universal healthcare.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yeah i can. There is a reason he released a fradulent certificate and it is fradulent. The question begs is why.

Couple that with refusal to release college records and the answer will be found


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> amethyst said:
> 
> 
> > El Paso Terrorist Is a Hardcore Progressive and White Nationalist: Wants Universal Income And Universal Healthcare
> ...



I doubt we'll ever know why he did other than he's nuts. You have to be to do this


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The birth certificate thing was overblown. But the media absolutely never asked Obama very pertinent questions and still do not. 

They absolved themselves of their duty. Meanwhile, we had 2.5 years of RUSSIA...about nothing. This is what cheeses conservatives off. And we are correct to be cheesed off.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



College records. 

Jeremiah Wright. 

Lots of questions. OH but he's soooooo cool. Creased pants.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It’s the same thing because you believe an improbable conspiracy based on thin reeds of speculation and easily refutable questions because of your political affiliation and ideology. 

It’s all the same. “X President is bad and I hate him and I’ll believe almost anything about him that’s bad no matter how improbable and outlandish.”  It doesn’t matter who the President is or his political opponents are. Birthers are no different than people affiliated with TDS. ODS and TDS are the same psychological state.  Only highly partisan people can’t see the difference.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > amethyst said:
> ...



Sure, of course.

The Cultural Stew too. And the Cultural Stew is:

I Am Special

If they're not, these young people will find a way to be special. Believe it. So if they don't have special beauty, a special talent, special charisma, whatever, they will find a group to be special with. Maybe they can even be special in that they have the propensity to kill a lot of people and not care. 

Again.

I cannot stress how absolutely pernicious the self-esteem movement was. A total fail to generations it ill-served.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



What annoys me is they demand Trump's tax returns but go absolutely bonkers on demands on anything Obama.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I believe Obama is covering something up. You keep skipping over HE released a fradulent b/c. Why?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Okay but Conspiracy Theories are usually built on a bedrock that's not so cospiracy-y ...??? (heh) And in this case, that bedrock is the media did not look into Obama. At all. He did not only get a pass, he got fawning fangirl coverage. So yeah, REAL questions about his college records, about his shady associations. That leads to rampant speculation, some of which was shady itself.

Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater, as they say. The "baby" in this case is totally legit. The media neglected their sole function. The "bathwater"--the birth cert--eh, I can grant that was a little shady. But it wasn't built on nothin'.


----------



## amethyst (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



I am hispanic and i don't want them here either.  Anyone who has ever lived near the border understands they bring their ways:

-getting your house and car broken into
-littering of diapers and trash on roads
-dogs free to bite
-having your dog fed raw meat with broken glass to stop the barking
- ghetto blasting of music
-having 18 people living in the same house with lice
-ropes with clothes hanging outside window
-stabbings near homes
-dui is the norm. My sister's $35,000 truck 
was hit twice while parked in front of her home (dui illegals with no insurance.)

Author Mark Levin wrote a book about the US turning into a third world country.  He says getting bit by their loose dogs will be  the norm.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You’re demonstrating what I mean.

He didn’t release a fraudulent birth certificate.  But you believe he did because you don’t like Obama and rely on news sources to reaffirm your views.


----------



## amethyst (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> amethyst said:
> 
> 
> > El Paso Terrorist Is a Hardcore Progressive and White Nationalist: Wants Universal Income And Universal Healthcare
> ...



He only had 3 friends. I think one was his sister.  But I bet CNN was his best friend


----------



## amethyst (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> amethyst said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I think he murdered people to get his manifesto out there.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



There was a lot of the media - the right wing media - that fanned the birfer argument. That’s how 13+ states had birther bills introduced. You’re focusing only on what you call the MSM. But most of Trump’s base get their news and form their opinions outside of the MSM and from other news sources.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

amethyst said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > amethyst said:
> ...



That he didn’t like immigrants.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yeah he did. The piece of crap was created on Adobe software. Adobe wasnt even in existence until 1982. Explain that. If not leave me alone


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


They've got Trumpsters foaming at the mouth with their talk of the "invaders".

Is this the "civil war" you guys keep threatening?
.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



And for very good reason.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Point out where I say the point is that you _only_ blamed the media.  You're grasping at straws here, Ice.  Have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 4, 2019)

Might be safer to stay in Mexico


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Have you read his manifesto? Full of Progressive talking points. He wasn't a "trumpster" and made that clear.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yes, I've read it.  It reads like a Trumpster emoting on USMB after listening to Mark Levin.
.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

_Authorities are examining a four-page document that several media outlets are calling a manifesto.  Authorities are trying to determine the document’s authenticity and whether there are ties to the suspect._
Has anyone uncovered a copy of the manifesto?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yeah? Universal health care?

Universal income?

You're not objective Mac but we knew this


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


"Invaders" are our enemies.  Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > amethyst said:
> ...


Do you call the Muslim terrorists "nuts?"  Don't you agree that they are ideologically driven?  Why do white guys get a pass?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Not necessarily. They can just be criminals. Like when someone invades your home, for example. They're not necessarily an "enemy", but they are a "criminal". Depends on why they came to invade, doesn't it?

You don't do well when you're losing an argument, do you?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


The amount you're ignoring is breathtaking.

The only question is whether you realize it or whether your subconscious blocks it out.
.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



No he did not. 

You are believing nonsense from highly biased partisan news sites that slant or make up news to advance a political agenda, a political agenda that you agree with. 

It’s no different than a liberal believing Trump was urinated on by a hooker in a Moscow hotel. 

And it doesn’t matter what I post to refute what you said because you won’t believe it.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Might be safer to stay in Mexico



You can stay at your girlfriend’s parents.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> _Authorities are examining a four-page document that several media outlets are calling a manifesto.  Authorities are trying to determine the document’s authenticity and whether there are ties to the suspect._
> Has anyone uncovered a copy of the manifesto?


WALMART SHOOTER MANIFESTO
.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yeah he did. Because you claim he didn't means nothing. There is no way that crap was his original certificate. It's impossible to have been done on Adobe software in the 60s. Impossible.

Fact


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



He specifically does not blame Trump and says his views pre-date Trump. He talks a lot about climate and the environment---sound like a Trumpster to you??

You're revealed Mac

https://www.citizenfreepress.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/shooter-manifesto-elpaso.jpg


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



he was a member of 8 chan.  that is about as regressive as one can get.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



OMG!

SmellyIrishAss is a BIRTHER!


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Might be safer to stay in Mexico
> ...



lol.... silly you.... incels don't have girlfriends..................


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You'd have to ignore 95% of what he said to think this.

Tell you what: I believe that you believe what you're writing.

And by the way, I've NEVER claimed to be objective.  That's ANOTHER thing you've dreamed up.  Here is the second line of my sig.*  2. >>> *_For the liars who pretend I claim to be a centrist/moderate/impartial/unbiased/fence-sitter: Come on Jake, man up, just this once.
._


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



HOLD ON THOUGH

When a Muslim commits a terrorist act you all bend over backward to look out for ISLAMOPHOBIA and scold us about "Not all Muslims"

Now here you are can't wait to tell us that it's "White guys" and yes, we can't say "invaders" because hey, maybe it is all Trump supporter. That's where this is going.

So. Where's all your concern for Trump voters?? Mac?? "Not all Trumpsters" right? You gonna babysit me around town today to make sure I don't get any haterz like you do the Muslims?

Oh wait. Nah.

Let that sink in for a minute.

Okay that said, white supremacy is disgusting but it is NOT all Trump supporters. You seething hypocrites


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



trump's racist rhetoric is fuel for the fire.  what was festering under those slimy rocks were overturned & allowed to go full nutter with the blessings of donny.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



He's a white supremacist nutball. On the Right on many issues; on the Left on others.

When you gonna babysit me today, or start the #NotAllTrumpsters hashtag, Mac?

Do let me know


----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2019)

Mark Levin says:

'Democrat presidential candidates waste no time politicizing mass murders. Attack the president & 2nd amendment. Shameless, heartless, & disgusting'.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Playtime when are you going to babysit me today to make sure I'm not lumped in with bad White Supremacists? 

Or will you be brave and start the #NotAllTrumpster hashtags?

Just wondering when I'll get the Muslim Terrorist treatment


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I have no idea what your hashtag/babysit comment means.

Again, I believe that you believe what you're saying.
.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



White Supremacist Groups

as much as you wanna deny it - the upsurge in these attacks ain't just a coinky dinky.

permission to come out  has been granted by your prez.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Authorities are examining a four-page document that several media outlets are calling a manifesto.  Authorities are trying to determine the document’s authenticity and whether there are ties to the suspect._
> ...


Sounds like it was written by some of our posters


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Oh you know, after a Muslim commits a terrorist attack all the Leftists go into Protect Mode. "Not All Muslims!" "It's just one!" "Look out for your Muslims neighbors, they're not all terrorists!"

So since I'm a white Trump supporter, I'm wondering when you will start the campaign to protect me.

I'll just wait over here


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > WALMART SHOOTER MANIFESTO
> ...


It sure does.
.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



lol...  you denying a fact doesn't make it go away.

silence = consent.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Okie dokie.

20 are dead.
.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



When are you gonna start your campaign to protect us, playtime??

I don't see any trending hashtags on Twitter that say "NotAllTrumpster"

Gee what's up with that, huh??? You wouldn't be a bunch of fat loser hypocrites now, would you???


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You maybe


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



It's going over their heads...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yes, Mac, state the political argument like 2 pages ago and then, when you start to lose it, hide behind the dead bodies.

You're such an utter coward.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Oh I'm not so sure to be honest. I don't think they have an answer for it. So they're running away


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I've been saying the same thing.

If you don't like my points, too bad.
.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



you aren't a terrorist.  but you denying that 1/2 the basket of deplorables are, & donny isn't directing his racist rhetoric their way, & what he says doesn't matter... isn't gonna get you a gold star either, suzie.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Well they are easily flummoxxed


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Here's where you started the political argument, post 1161:

_They've got Trumpsters foaming at the mouth with their talk of the "invaders".

Is this the "civil war" you guys keep threatening?_

And then when it started to go poorly for you, "oh there's dead people". No kidding Mac, that's why we're here.

I detest cowardice.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



This is always true.

If they could think better, they wouldn't be Leftists.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



do you have water wings, cause that sea of denial is getting higher.

<psssst>   agreeing with a birther ain't helping your cause.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Not sure what you think you have accomplished, but yes, I wrote exactly what I think.

So, is this the civil war I read about on USMB every day?

Or are you going to change the subject again?
.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



One will be along shortly to tell you how smart it is


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



So, just spitballing here. 

You would not LOSE. YOUR. MIND. if after a Muslim terrorist attack if one of us said that HALF of Muslims are "terrorists"??


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I'm not conversing with cowards. As soon as you begin to lose you will mention that people died. Yes, Mac, they did, and it's senseless and tragic. 

*"Brace yourself like a man..."* Job 38:3


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Why are you talking about Muslims when we're discussing the slaughter of 20 people at Wal Mart?

Just kidding.  I know why.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Okay thanks!
.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



lol....   no, not really.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he stole it and there are more dead bodies back in Allen. Wait for truth.
> ...


You just might have a point...

Since the majority of mass shooters are Democrats, we should be proactive, and bar them from buying or possessing guns...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



PLAYTIME thinks HALF of these people are *terrorists*:


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Authorities are examining a four-page document that several media outlets are calling a manifesto.  Authorities are trying to determine the document’s authenticity and whether there are ties to the suspect._
> ...


Holy shit.

_My death is likely inevitable. If I’m not killed by the police, then I’ll probably be gunned down by one of the invaders. Capture in this case if far worse than dying during the shooting because I’ll get the death penalty anyway. Worse still is that I would live knowing that my family despises me. This is why I’m not going to surrender even if I run out of ammo. If I’m captured, it will be because I was subdued somehow._

Well, at least things didn't turn out exactly as this would-be "hero" would have liked.  To be honest, where's another Jack Ruby when you need one?  That was a bad, bad thing for me to think.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



That's what she's been indoctrinated with


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


What in the name of everlovingchrist are you raving about?
Sorry, this definitely can't sink in, Sue.  How that was generated from what I said?  Baffled.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


I suspect that you may get that chance at some point. The US is falling apart.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



While Britain fell apart. A tragedy really


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The deflection on this one is going to be epic.  I'm going to get a lot of practice on staying focused today, because getting people quibbling about anything other than the fact that this guy was an ultra right winger is going to be the mission of the day.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Because we DO call Muslims terrorists "nuts" and then you all go into Super Protect Mode to make sure we know it's "not all Muslims".

When a Muslim Terrorist launches an attack, you love Muslims even more.

When a While Supremacist launches an attack, you hate white people and Trump supporters *even more*. 

In fact a Leftist poster here just claimed HALF of Trump supporters are terrorists.

Please imagine a conservative claiming "half" of Muslims are terrorists just after a Muslim terrorist attack--and what would happen.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



are you gonna throw a thrombo now, Q-Q?   why are you taking this so personally, hmmmm?   when you say 'all leftists'  this  or 'all liberals'  that....  it makes me giggle.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> The deflection on this one is going to be epic.  I'm going to get a lot of practice on staying focused today, because getting people quibbling about anything other than the fact that this guy was an ultra right winger is going to be the mission of the day.


Yeah.

We get these threats of violence every single fucking day here.  Then they run like scared bunnies when confronted with it.

Listen to an episode of the Mark Levin show.  Then read the manifesto again.  It'll blow your mind.

Maybe not a good choice of words there.
.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



He ABSOLUTELY was a right winger. A White Supremacist. Was he radicalized by Trump? No, and he says so himself. Now, maybe we can agree that the above is true, and it's ALSO true that he does not even represent a slim minority of Trump supporters. 

Same thing you all would say about Muslims after a Muslim attack, right? 

While you fret about them going to the subway.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


That happens every time. In fact it happens even when there are no attacks because, you know, its a cult andthey throw Gays off buildings. And they hate dogs.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



nooooooooooooo.....................  i said HALF OF THE BASKET OF DEPLORABLES ARE.

get it right cause you wouldn't want to be accused of peddling fake news- now  would you?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The deflection on this one is going to be epic.  I'm going to get a lot of practice on staying focused today, because getting people quibbling about anything other than the fact that this guy was an ultra right winger is going to be the mission of the day.
> ...



That manifesto and........

MARK LEVIN

That's crazy Mac. I mean it. Insane batshit crazy territory


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh please Tommy you're their constant defenders.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



tell the class again how obama is a moooooslem born in kenya like donny spewed 5 years straight until he wanted a free 1/2 infomercial to hawk his DC hotel & suddenly flipped because it would bemore profitable to do so?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


How is pointing out the obvious trolling?
for a few years under obama and the last two and a half years, we've encountered a lot of leftist violent hate-filled rhetoric.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Banning those guns won’t do shit to curb gun violence, especially with an open border where illegal humans, drugs, and weapons are crossing every day thanks to Dems.
> ...


no what it shows those countries kill other ways


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


This is just part of the #BLACKLIVESMATTER president's program to take our guns.
Turn everyone against whites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


the truth is if you would lay off the crack and alcohol you would not sound like a blithering idiot.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



nothing kills like a multi round mag with high velocity ammo aimed willy nilly cause you don't really need any expertise to get the job done.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


_Please imagine a conservative claiming "half" of Muslims are terrorists just after a Muslim terrorist attack--and what would happen._
I don't know where you've been, Sue.  I have read many "conservatives" here who insist ALL Muslims are terrorist supporters.  That it is written in their Koran and is the core of their belief system.  Sounding more familiar now?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


it sounds familiar to the NAZI plan against the Jew 1932


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



damn obama has been out of office for over 2 years... them damn coloreds - always late for everything; ain't that right lenny?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


good luck with that lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


he got the ball rolling


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



which one of them thar guns in your siggy gives you the biggest chubby?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


YOU are the one who accused me of claiming it is all Trump supporters.  I never even mentioned Trump.  Jumpin' Jehosophat Sue.  CAN you make an argument today or is all we're going to get more right wing talking points?  CAN you narrow it down to my words or not?  What specifically did I say that would trigger you to bring up all of this?
I'm not following.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



he did no such thing.  post any gun control regs that obama passed to support that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


anyone that makes you leftist wet your pampers.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Ive never defended a murderer or a rapist. If you want to pursue that then provide some evidence.

I think that the politics of these shooters is a peripheral issue. They mainly seem to be incel right wing nuts but not all. The issue is that the rest of the world has losers as well. What we dont have is access to machine guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


oh BUT HELL YES
"If I had a son"
"THE POLICE ACTED STUPID"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



She did not say terrorist SUPPORTERS. She said TERRORISTS.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



when one needs to advertise what they ' got '....   they usually don't have ' much '  where it counts.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



so.... no actual  regulations that will seize your weapons.

you little fibber you..........................


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I never said YOU claimed that, OldLady. But it is the routine position of liberals and the Twitter hashtag of many days following a Muslim attack. They did that recently in NZ after the Christchurch attack for days. "Look out for the Muslims"! OTOH, we're not getting any of that here; what we are getting is MORE blame heaped on us.

Compare and contrast if you dare


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



oh suzie, suzie, suzie......    i hope you don't teach reading comp, cause you are not qualified.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yeah asshole so why does it allow individual gun ownership over 200 years and massive attempts to say otherwise
> 
> Sit your fcking stupid ass down



We had slavery for 300 years before someone had the good sense to say no. 

Sit the fuck down, we are tired of your crap.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



but but but not ALL liberals............................   which you didn't quantify....


hmmmmm......  very  interestink.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---------------------------------- 70 years old and i have seen thousands and thousands of Guns and i have never been threatened by a person with a GUN JoeB .



Don't care. 

Still tired of living in a gun-fetishist fantasy of active shooter drills, security guard and mangentic key cards.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> I have an American made ak47.
> 
> It's just another semi automatic rifle but hey, sensationalized away.



Nothing to sensationalize... it's a gun designed for a battlefield that killed 20 people and wounded 26 others.  

Why a nut like this could buy one is the question here.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Totally different situation. The left is trying to get people to start attacking whites and they're doing it. Assholes have attacked children wearing MAGA hats in public for the last year and Hollywood has openly called for those children's death. Blacks are nearly stomping to death innocent elderly white folks.

How many whites do you know that agree with these shootings? Nobody. Muslims are a different situation. They are taught in some mosques to agree with terrorist attacks. In Palestine their children are trained to murder human beings just because of their religion.
Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, and Instagram has been attacking conservatives for a couple of years now, and yet we are supposedly the perpetrators. Obama went after conservatives with the IRS. It takes a person that really hates to do something like that, but people on the left are applauding this. Violence against Trump supporters is being encouraged by Maxine Waters and other members of Congress. The media said this last week now is the time to get violent.

How in the Hell do you people think that there can be any peace in this type of political climate???


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Be realistic. There's never gonna be another civil war unless the government starts causing one. 
It's not gonna be talkshow hosts causing it.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah asshole so why does it allow individual gun ownership over 200 years and massive attempts to say otherwise
> ...



Gfy. I don't take you serious. Never have and never will. You're a deluded old prick spewing leftist propaganda

Sit your old tired ass down.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Repeat a lie often enough people start believing it as fact.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



' *mexico is gonna pay for the wall* '.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

We can't defend the haters either. I just looked up Patrick Crusius and saw that he seems to have been targeting Hispanics, a hit against the "invasion" of Hispanics in this country. I quibble with people about using the term "invasion" all the time, because it ratchets up the rhetoric to a fighting level. And then some lamebrain like Patrick Crusius WILL fight, murdering twenty and wounding at least two dozen more for doing nothing more threatening than SHOPPING AT WALMART.

Do you get where I'm coming from? The people calling this an invasion and flapping their gums about treating them as the "enemy" IS dangerous. We all know there is a crisis on the border. More people want in all at once than our system can process. But we have to stop turning them into enemy combatants in our speech. No one needs to love them or even welcome them. They just need to tone it down.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Gfy. I don't take you serious. Never have and never will. You're a deluded old prick spewing leftist propaganda
> 
> Sit your old tired ass down.



Yes, Fat Irish Sow, you take me so not seriously you keep following me around like I was Jerry Garcia and you were a dead head.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > I have an American made ak47.
> ...


---------------------------------    as i pointed out in a previous post and no one disputed me but ALL guns were designed for the battlefield starting with the - single shot Brown Bess - of the American Revolutionary War .     Happily though , a Brown Bess or a AK or AR can be used for hunting , target shooting , defense or any other legal reason  JoeB .      In fact , i think that most police carry AR Carbine as they have replaced Pump Shotguns in most police cars   JoeB .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> We can't defend the haters either. I just looked up Patrick Crusius and saw that he seems to have been targeting Hispanics, a hit against the "invasion" of Hispanics in this country. I quibble with people about using the term "invasion" all the time, because it ratchets up the rhetoric to a fighting level. And then some lamebrain like Patrick Crusius WILL fight, murdering twenty and wounding at least two dozen more for doing nothing more threatening than SHOPPING AT WALMART.
> 
> Do you get where I'm coming from? The people calling this an invasion and flapping their gums about treating them as the "enemy" IS dangerous. We all know there is a crisis on the border. More people want in all at once than our system can process. But we have to stop turning them into enemy combatants in our speech. No one needs to love them or even welcome them. They just need to tone it down.


-----------------------------------------   the border invasion is an invasion by enemies OldLady !!


----------



## Coyote (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I blame liberals for this too.
> 
> I blame them for taking up YEARS....YEARS.....of media coverage on NOTHING but the STUPID "Russia" hoax while we are dealing with a mental health crisis like you wouldn't believe in schools, in hospitals, everywhere. That is REAL news. Not inane DC news that affects NOONE. Real news that tragically has now gotten people killed.
> 
> Leftists will scatter like roaches at this post too.


Right. We know only the liberal media engages in this while the conservative media spends pages and pages covering the Benghazi Hoax and the Seth Richards Conspiracy Theory and endless rounds of evil Hillary rehashes.  Where is the mental health coverage?

I blame us.  We read it. We spread it.  We want it. We bring in money for the media corporations.  If we did not consume it, they wouldn’t print it.  It is a business.

Why aren’t we demanding better mental health care?  More crisis centers?  More inpatient beds?  More neighborhood facilities?  Why are the mentally ill housed in prisons ill equipt to care for them? Why are budgets for mental health first to be cut every time there is a state budget crisis?  Why are they chronically underfunded?  Even states with good laws on the books get crappy ratings from NAMI because the are underfunded and unenforced. It sure isn’t just a blue state problem.

Quit blaming liberals for everything and look in the mirror.  It is us.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


------------------------------------------   Thankyou , at least your photo of a big box of 'Thoughts and Prayers' is a Start   Playtime .


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame liberals for this too.
> ...


Finger pointing gets us nowhere.


----------



## edward37 (Aug 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > We can't defend the haters either. I just looked up Patrick Crusius and saw that he seems to have been targeting Hispanics, a hit against the "invasion" of Hispanics in this country. I quibble with people about using the term "invasion" all the time, because it ratchets up the rhetoric to a fighting level. And then some lamebrain like Patrick Crusius WILL fight, murdering twenty and wounding at least two dozen more for doing nothing more threatening than SHOPPING AT WALMART.
> ...


The biggest enemies we all have are the scum trump and McConnell


----------



## Coyote (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


We, the American People, do not consider mental health to be important enough as we lurch from crisis to crisis.  It still carries a huge stigma and little sympathy.  Too many see it as a character flaw and not a disease.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

So......the Walmart shooter was an environmental extremist.....

What does the El Paso WalMart killer's manifesto show? - Crime Prevention Research Center


He is a racist who identifies with the Christchurch shooter. The New Zealand killer was a socialist/environmentalist.
*The El Paso killer is also an environmentalist. H*is environmentalism is also the basis for his racism and anti-immigrant views: “our lifestyle is destroying the environment of our country. The decimation of the environment is creating a massive burden for future generations. Corporations are heading the destruction of our environment by shamelessly overharvesting resources. This has been a problem for decades. . . . Urban sprawl creates inefficient cities which unnecessarily destroys millions of acres of land. . . . Corporations that also like immigration because more people means a bigger market for their products. . . . So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable.”
Targeted what he thought would be an easy target...


This killer picked a target that he thought would be an easy target: “Remember-it is not cowardly to pick low hanging fruit. AKA Don’t attack heavily guarded areas to fulfll your super soldier COD fantasy. Attack low security targets. Even though you might out gun a security guard or police man, they likely beat you in armor, training and numbers. Do not throw away your life on an unnecessarily dangerous target. If a target seems too hot, live to fight another day.”


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I'm not sure that all mass shooters are mentally ill, Coyote.  I believe people can be perfectly sane and still be evil enough to do what they do.  I'm not a psychiatrist, so I could be wrong, but I'm not at all sure that "counseling" would have changed this guy's mind.  He was politically saturated to the point he was ready to sacrifice his life for "the cause."


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




I suppose page one of his own autobiography stating "Born in Kenya" had little to do with it?   Or hiding registration records "foriegn born" likw Warren was Indian when it helped her.

Killaries team brought it to the media first and pushed it until called racist.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


What does all your blah blah blah have to do with the WalMart shooting in Texas?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The cause was environmentalism.....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame liberals for this too.
> ...



I am on here all the time starting threads about the shortages in teaching, nursing and the other "helping" professions and when I tie this to the mental health crisis and other problems in our society I get told if I don't like my job, quit. And I'm a terrible teacher, and it's my fault and on and on and on.

Which rather underlines my point about our society, does it not? So if the media will not cover it and the lone wolves crying into the wilderness get THAT, what do you suggest?

People quit?

It's happening. Check it out.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Spits a rightard with zero evidence to back his claim.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We absolutely must start removing extremely dangerous people from our society and not by way of prisons, by way of institutions again. This must begin in children, as harsh as that sounds.

If anyone does not believe me, please check out the terrible crisis of escalating violence in our schools. NOT shootings. Child on child, child on staff. Horrible.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


He said there were fine people among them. Which ones were the "fine people?"


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Maybe it is time to reconsider they way systematically dehumanize and demonize immigrants, and other groups.


Nah...time to double down as they always do.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You mean other than his manifesto....which is now out....

His racism was driven by his extreme environmentalism.....

What does the El Paso WalMart killer's manifesto show? - Crime Prevention Research Center


He is a racist who identifies with the Christchurch shooter. The New Zealand killer was a socialist/environmentalist.
*The El Paso killer is also an environmentalist. His environmentalism is also the basis for his racism and anti-immigrant views:* “our lifestyle is destroying the environment of our country. The decimation of the environment is creating a massive burden for future generations. Corporations are heading the destruction of our environment by shamelessly overharvesting resources. This has been a problem for decades. . . . Urban sprawl creates inefficient cities which unnecessarily destroys millions of acres of land. . . . Corporations that also like immigration because more people means a bigger market for their products. . . . So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable.”


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


I was born in raised in Texas. We have a way of talking out our grief, and I know you can't accept that, bode th' bad.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Not at all. I posted a link with supporting evidence.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Nothing, typical of RWer's, no substance, only hate motivates their thinking.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Wrong....he said on the issue of removing statues, there were fine people on both sides as he condemned the white supremacists........The Black Historical Society, who also oppose removing the statues would be one of those groups with fine people in it....


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Might be safer to stay in Mexico
> ...


Huh


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



That's a stunning statement. My eyes went huge and my mouth dropped....really.

You cannot treat a problem until you know what it is. What do you mean, 'Finger pointing gets us nowhere"? That's a useless platitude, and it's worse than meaningless. It's dangerous. It's pernicious. If pointed in the RIGHT direction, it gets us to the correct problem. And hopefully, the solution.

Honest to Pete, liberals and their ENDLESS platitudes


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


This looks like pieces of a ....   "manifesto".


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Let's see.....

Will the environmental extremism that drove the racism of this shooter outweigh his limited support for half the Republican party and make this story disappear...or will the part of his manifesto where he agrees with only part of the reublican party keep it alive?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Projecting?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> --------------------------------- as i pointed out in a previous post and no one disputed me but ALL guns were designed for the battlefield starting with the - single shot Brown Bess - of the American Revolutionary War . Happily though , a Brown Bess or a AK or AR can be used for hunting , target shooting , defense or any other legal reason JoeB . In fact , i think that most police carry AR Carbine as they have replaced Pump Shotguns in most police cars JoeB .



still no good reason for civilians to have that kind of firepower. That's the point.  

Actually, very few civilians in Revolutionary times had "Brown besses" or other military rifles.  They were kind of useless for anything other than close formation volly fire. 



2aguy said:


> So......the Walmart shooter was an environmental extremist.....



Wow, 2TinyDick, you ARE desperate, aren't you?  The guy goes into a LONG rant about how he hates Hispanics, and you focus on one line about litter?  Really?  

Don't worry, this one won't make us do anything about gun violence, either.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I am on here all the time starting threads about the shortages in teaching, nursing and the other "helping" professions and when I tie this to the mental health crisis and other problems in our society I get told if I don't like my job, quit. And I'm a terrible teacher, and it's my fault and on and on and on.
> 
> Which rather underlines my point about our society, does it not? So if the media will not cover it and the lone wolves crying into the wilderness get THAT, what do you suggest?
> 
> ...



Then hire new people, preferably less whiny ones.  

I think the real problem is people expect that these jobs will be glamorous when they sign up for them... and then they find out they aren't.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------- as i pointed out in a previous post and no one disputed me but ALL guns were designed for the battlefield starting with the - single shot Brown Bess - of the American Revolutionary War . Happily though , a Brown Bess or a AK or AR can be used for hunting , target shooting , defense or any other legal reason JoeB . In fact , i think that most police carry AR Carbine as they have replaced Pump Shotguns in most police cars JoeB .
> ...




What firepower.....a 5 shot, pump action shotgun killed just as many people, but wounded more in the Russian school shooting....

It isn't the gun, you moron, it is how much free time the shooter has before someone else points a gun at him...

As soon as someone pointed a gun at this guy he surrendered......just like almost all the other shooters...which is why they pick gun free zones to attack.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Hey OldLady I'm sure this is better talk than using "invaders" for people who actually invade countries right? 

Nothing wrong with saying that "only hate motivates their thinking".....nah


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------- as i pointed out in a previous post and no one disputed me but ALL guns were designed for the battlefield starting with the - single shot Brown Bess - of the American Revolutionary War . Happily though , a Brown Bess or a AK or AR can be used for hunting , target shooting , defense or any other legal reason JoeB . In fact , i think that most police carry AR Carbine as they have replaced Pump Shotguns in most police cars JoeB .
> ...




His racism was based in his extreme environmentalism you twit....it is in his manifesto........


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I am on here all the time starting threads about the shortages in teaching, nursing and the other "helping" professions and when I tie this to the mental health crisis and other problems in our society I get told if I don't like my job, quit. And I'm a terrible teacher, and it's my fault and on and on and on.
> ...



You're an idiot Joe. I mean that. An absolute blooming idiot.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Bode's 'manifesto':​
2 eggs + 1 c. butter + 1 c. sugar + 2 c. flour + 1 t. soda + 2 c. choclat chips + 1 c. pecans = a manifesto

<giggle>

Everyone else thinks:


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Yeah, he has bwain damage.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> What firepower.....a 5 shot, pump action shotgun killed just as many people, but wounded more in the Russian school shooting....
> 
> It isn't the gun, you moron, it is how much free time the shooter has before someone else points a gun at him...
> 
> As soon as someone pointed a gun at this guy he surrendered......just like almost all the other shooters...which is why they pick gun free zones to attack.



I know you have this big wank fantasy about pulling your gun and stopping a mass shooter... 

But the reality is, most of you gun nuts would cower in a corner confronted by a nut like this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You're an idiot Joe. I mean that. An absolute blooming idiot.



You're a whiner... Sue. A pathetic whiner... I mean that.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You're an idiot Joe. I mean that. An absolute blooming idiot.
> ...


Project much? <giggle>


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> We can't defend the haters either. I just looked up Patrick Crusius and saw that he seems to have been targeting Hispanics, a hit against the "invasion" of Hispanics in this country. I quibble with people about using the term "invasion" all the time, because it ratchets up the rhetoric to a fighting level. And then some lamebrain like Patrick Crusius WILL fight, murdering twenty and wounding at least two dozen more for doing nothing more threatening than SHOPPING AT WALMART.
> 
> Do you get where I'm coming from? The people calling this an invasion and flapping their gums about treating them as the "enemy" IS dangerous. We all know there is a crisis on the border. More people want in all at once than our system can process. But we have to stop turning them into enemy combatants in our speech. No one needs to love them or even welcome them. They just need to tone it down.




It is over 100,000 per month captured.  How many not captured is unknown.  It went on all during BO years  As long as you gain 1mil votes per year and cause financial collapse, LW is good with it. Then they spin.

It is an INVASION. Not filing papers for admission by the correct method. If it was that many locusts, they would be spraying rather than feeding it.

Your heros in DC laughed and shut down the GOVT to allow it to continue. Manufactured crisis? yes during BO years.  Now they cry fake tears about the same crisis on their way to paid vacation 6 weeks in Italy, Guam.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


What does that have to do with my point?  Again?  This is exactly the same point we were at a couple hours ago.  I'm beginning to wonder if you're a bot or what.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Project much? <giggle>



Naw, Buttress, I just think it's hilarious that SourSue gets on here all day and whines about how tough it is to be a teacher... a job where you make a pretty good salary AND get summers off.. 

That said, a lot of my clients are teachers who get fed up and want do do something else for a living.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> It is over 100,000 per month captured. How many not captured is unknown. It went on all during BO years As long as you gain 1mil votes per year and cause financial collapse, LW is good with it. Then they spin.
> 
> It is an INVASION. Not filing papers for admission the correct method. If it was that many locusts, they would be spraying rather than feeding it.
> 
> Your heros in DC laughed a shut down the GOVT to allow it to continue. Manufactured crisis, yes during BO years. Now they cry fake tears about the same crisis on their way to paid vacation 6 weeks in Italy, Guam.



Actually, before Trump started fucking things up, the number of border crossings was less than 300K a year, down from a high of 1 million a year in 2000.   

This is a manufactured crisis... and now we are seeing the result of crazy people taking actions...


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The groups that showed up to protest the removal of the statues were white supremacists and neonazis. So who were the "fine people" among them?


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Most of what you call "mental disease" is undisciplined people exhibiting bad behavior.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No one can predict the future which all the more reason to be prepared for anything


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > It is over 100,000 per month captured. How many not captured is unknown. It went on all during BO years As long as you gain 1mil votes per year and cause financial collapse, LW is good with it. Then they spin.
> ...




BO took out ads in SouthAmerica explaining how to claim asylum when come across, surrender.  We will care for you.
When you vote.....you are a Citizen.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > What firepower.....a 5 shot, pump action shotgun killed just as many people, but wounded more in the Russian school shooting....
> ...


The immediate after-effect of taking people's guns away from them has consequences to them:

First this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



And my argument is that the bad acts of a minuscule fraction of a percent of people are not a reason to curb the rights of people who will never commit any crime never mind mass murder


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> _Authorities are examining a four-page document that several media outlets are calling a manifesto.  Authorities are trying to determine the document’s authenticity and whether there are ties to the suspect._
> Has anyone uncovered a copy of the manifesto?


4 pages is hardly a manifesto


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Were the people on Obama's enemy list invaders?


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Project much? <giggle>
> ...



Here are some nice shelves of cheese for all those whines you hear, doll:






Save some for the students. 
​


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






Faun said:


> The groups that showed up to protest the removal of the statues were white supremacists and neonazis. So who were the "fine people" among them?



The ones that don't want history destroyed because some don't like it.  Which old books to burn....for example.  Huck Finn.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   too much respect and more respect is given to 'mental health' and its 'doktors and practitioners' of the pseudo science of 'mental health' Doktoring .  Heck , these are the same bonehead 'doktors' that advocate for the huge surge in numbers of people that won't accept that they are either Male or Female   Coyote .


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Not really.

The vast majority of the country is very safe.

All our violence is concentrated into small easily avoidable areas.

But since you come from such a small country you seem to be lacking a sense of the size of the US


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

And yet another shooting last night ??? This is getting bad. Should "Marshall law" be a consideration at this point ??? Otherwise if you are out and about, you can be randomly stopped and checked out by law enforcement at anytime, otherwise if one appears to be the slight bit suspicious maybe ?  Curfew's set in all communities now ?? If on the street, you are now subject to be randomly checked by law enforcement without notice maybe ? Random inspection stations set up on the fly as to not give away the locations of these check stations etc. New training and rules pertaining to these check stations now ?

It's bad when our own indoctronated citizenry, are now the ones about to cause this nation's citizens to lose their freedom's instead of a foriegn enemy.

The core problem or roots of the problem more than ever now, needs to be known, and then dealt with in an extreme judicious way, and with much more urgency than ever before. Our very freedom's are at stake here.

The gun isn't the problem, but the indoctronated person or citizen with a weapon of mass destruction is undoubtedly an extreme problem today. It's being proven in these extreme acts of violence now.

What's the old saying, "back a rat into a corner, and he'll bite ya". How many rats are out there now ? Not to say who is to blame, but the good citizens with guns are absolutely not the one's to blame here.

Selling body armor to anyone who is not law enforcement needs to be made highly illegal if not already.

All internet store's selling weapon's of mass destruction, and body armor to just anyone needs to be shut down immediately. A person looking to purchase weapon's should have to have their picture taken on the spot of purchase (a walk in purchase), a thorough background check performed, and that picture sent to the FBI for review. If a week or longer is experienced for wait time on the purchase, then oh well that's just tough so deal with it.

All floater weapon's (not registered, and are to be shown or displayed in public), should be registered if not registered (or) either lock the weapon's up to never be seen again by the public eye if own a private collection. Public display or selling such weapon's should be made highly illegal unless registered first.

We must absolutely keep order and peace in this country. It's really becoming an embarrassing situation when looking back to when we were the most peaceful nation on Earth once upon a time between the 1970's up through the 1990's. What happened ?

It's what we need to get serious about now. Finding the answers, and not ignoring the truth when it is found.

Those who have pushed crazy agenda's that had since led to unrest, well they need to be investigated for possible baiting the public into extreme behaviours as a result of. Otherwise yelling fire in a crowded theater when their wasn't one. 

Our leaders need to be held accountable for their baiting of the citizens into a frenzy by twisting and turning the issues.

Accountability is something we have been lacking for years upon years now. It's time for accountability, but leave all the political bullcrap at home.

In my opinion Trump isn't responsible for what we are seeing today, but rather he has walked into a job where everything was set to explode all due to the agenda's that we're working and twisting there way all the way to the top. He has been trying to defuse it all, but it has gone on to long maybe, and the fall out had begun. Trump's just running around defusing and putting out fires before they grow completely out of control. Tough job today, and just think about all that the man has since given up for his country ?? Amazing really.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Yeah I hate it when someone tries to deny me of my rights


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So were those the white supremacists or were they thd neonazis?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Nice try, but try as you might, this is not about Obama.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------   there is no Crisis   Coyote . As pointed out by another poster , there were 219 people murdered in the last [about] 3 quarters of the year .    Keep in mind as Perspective that there are about 310 million census counted people in the USA in 2010 and that doesn't count the illegal aliens Coyote .


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It's not about Trump either but people are talking about both of them in this thread


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> And yet another shooting last night ??? This is getting bad. Should "Marshall law" be a consideration at this point ??? Otherwise if you are out and about, you can be randomly stopped and checked out by law enforcement at anytime, otherwise if one appears to be the slight bit suspicious maybe ?  Curfew's set in all communities now ?? If on the street, you are now subject to be randomly checked by law enforcement without notice maybe ? Random inspection stations set up on the fly as to not give away the locations of these check stations etc. New training and rules pertaining to these check stations now ?
> 
> It's bad when our own indoctronated citizenry, are now the ones about to cause this nation's citizens to lose their freedom's instead of a foriegn enemy.
> 
> ...


When I went to one of the Ohio papers for what happened in Ohio, there were a lot of words and no responsibility assigned to neither a person's name nor a group or organization behind the mass shooting, just a lot of praise to the police for saving lives. Nine died according to the paper. With no facts, I don't know what to think about the second shooting. Was it the same group? A copycat group? One sicko? Hello?


----------



## MindWars (Aug 4, 2019)

Just out this morning all this in the headlines:








The Gateway Pundit - Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


_All our violence is concentrated into small easily avoidable areas._
None of the three mass shootings in the past week were in those "small, easily avoidable" areas.  There is no place left that is safe.
After weeks like this, I walk out my front door, same as I do every day, but thinking "is someone going to shoot me?"  If it can happen in Gilroy and ElPaso and a trendy part of Dayton, it can happen in my neighborhood.

No man is an island, entire of itself. Every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main...
or something like that.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Mass shootings account for less than 1% of all murders

Care to guess where over 70% of all murders take place?
Care to guess where the mos violent crimes take place?

All you seem to care about is less than 1% of all murder victims


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> 
> View attachment 272697
> 
> ...


_"heavy Hispanic population in Texas will make us a Democrat stronghold" ~ Patrick Crucius, shortly before shooting up a Walmart in a heavy Hispanic area._


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Not me.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------- as i pointed out in a previous post and no one disputed me but ALL guns were designed for the battlefield starting with the - single shot Brown Bess - of the American Revolutionary War . Happily though , a Brown Bess or a AK or AR can be used for hunting , target shooting , defense or any other legal reason JoeB . In fact , i think that most police carry AR Carbine as they have replaced Pump Shotguns in most police cars JoeB .
> ...


-----------------------------------    the furtherance of the Second Amendment is the reason for Americans to be armed with effective and efficient Small Arms and weapons same as USA Military Combat Soldiers   JoeB .


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I'm pretty damned concerned about them, yeah.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



and yet you never mention them all you seem to post about is the less than 1% of all murders


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> 
> View attachment 272697
> 
> ...


So a leftist changed the shooter's party on his page from Democrat to Republican?

Hmmm. It's all Trump's fault!!! 

Edit: Pardon my sardonic response to this anomaly.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > And that will continue to happen after gun grabbers achieve EVERY SINGLE objective they ever had. Just like has happened in the UK and Australia etc etc etc.....
> ...


How many mass shootings have we had in Texas?   In restaurants, in churches, in WalMarts?   That CC and open carry stuff sure works.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Threatie MacThreat is telling people what to do again.......


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I thought the belief was that guns don't kill people...people kill people.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 4, 2019)

Well - the shooter is definitely a Progressive of the Separatist & Enviro Nazi variety.   The MSM will memory hole the story asap.

Link to his manifesto:

https://is2.4chan.org/pol/1564869031114.jpg

And attaching a jpeg as the link may be memory holed as well.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


What are the most populated states in the United States? Here is a list of the top ten most populated states in the country:


California (Population: 39,747,267)
Texas (Population: 29,087,070)
Florida (Population: 21,646,155)
New York (Population: 19,491,339)
Pennsylvania (Population: 12,813,969)
Illinois (Population: 12,700,381)
Ohio (Population: 11,718,568)
Georgia (Population: 10,627,767)
North Carolina (Population: 10,497,741)
Michigan (Population: 10,020,472)
I took a sociology class years ago that studied overcrowded animals in a cage. The more extreme overcrowded animals had a tendency to kill the excesses off by taking out the weak first.

I'm not sure you can blame mass killings on large populations of human beings, but yesterday's toll hit 2 of the top 10 most highly populated states. Ergo, I think states with high populations might consider absolute measures for police to be as ready as firefighters are to go and put out a blaze before it gets out of control. and I believe this task can be done without taking away guns from the general population in a country with a Bill of Rights that for (2019 minus 1776 equals)  243 years, more or less, has had the freedom to bear arms when government fails to do its job to help the people of the United States of America.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Oh.   So that's the goal, eh?


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> 
> View attachment 272697
> 
> ...


LOL 

Dumbfuck, gatewaypundit is fake news. 

That page didn't even exist until last night, after the shooting and after Crusius was in custody...

Wayback Machine

I wouldn't be at all surprised if someone from gatewaypundit made that page, put him down as a Democrat, then changed it to him being a Republican, just so they could make up s story about it to fool suckers like you; who just accept such bullshit as gospel without ever bothering to check it out.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > What firepower.....a 5 shot, pump action shotgun killed just as many people, but wounded more in the Russian school shooting....
> ...


I would drop one right between his fucking eyes. I can assure you. Just trust me on this one.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Why is this suddenly about me?
Yeah, I care about that less than 1% of murders.  Is there a reason I shouldn't?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




An huge increase in population (especially in crowded areas) combined with a breakdown of the bourgeois values of our traditional civil society definitely leads to violence


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Sounds just like an abuser blaming the victim.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


-------------------------------------    and what is the total number of the MURDERED in all the Texas shootings that you mention in your post just above Bode ??   And what was the Time period when these Texas murders started eh Bode ??


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left is emotional again...when that happens logic goes out the window


Golly, you're right.   We shouldn't be emotional about this....it's just another day another shooting.  We know that since CRCs didn't care about little children getting shot to pieces in Sandy Hook a few years back, that NOTHING would move their "concern" meter....ever.  At least those killed were post-born.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

i'd be more concerned with all the widdle kids that are killed in cars which far exceeds the numbers of widdle kids that are murdered by GUNS Bode .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> 
> View attachment 272697
> 
> ...




Wow, the scumbag press lies again - and about something this important. 

Even at this moment the Fascist fucks over at CNN are claiming this was a "white nationalist Trump supporter."


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The Democrats know what their ideologies and policies have done, and this is why you see all the campaigning for universal income of a thousand dollars a month for 12 months etc in order to deflate the bubble before it pop's. This also is why they are campaigning for Universal Health Care, forgiveness of college debt etc. All of it is a result of the bad policies that the politicians have engaged in over the years. It has left so many out, and displaced that the worry is that it will all return to bite them in their arse if something isn't done to counter their years of bullcrap. Well here we are folks, so what to do, what to do ?? Promoting birth rates in an out of control way by indoctronation of, and doing so in long periods of economic down turns has created a disaster among the citizens. NAFTA has been one of the nation's biggest disasters for the working class citizen's ever. Meanwhile Hollyweird was there to give our youth confidence that if they just have babies on top of babies then the government will surely take care of them out of guilt. On and on it all went until now we have the results on our hands. Social engineering failed during Hitler's years, but here we are at it again ?

Government is the same as talking about guns. If gun's are in the hands of bad people, then we have a problem. The same goes for government and it's policies. Government in the hands of good people is a very good thing for societies.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Here you will see how the shooter's chronology morphed from Democrat Party to Republican Party with 3 changes made following his arrest:

Leftists Change Shooter Patrick Crusius's MyLife Page after Saturday Shooting from Democrat to Republican

(Original) (Next Edit) (Another Edit) (Completed edit)

My conclusion: Hacking for Party is popular following an ugly event in which politics has gone bombastic.​


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 4, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> ...


If CNN wants to make this a fight between white nationalist Trump supporters and foreign invaders, I truly wish them luck.  It's a fight we need to have.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> ...


White nationalist for sure, based on his own words.  Trump supporter?  Not sure what they are basing that on.  Radicalized people who do things this extreme are seldom in line with either political party 100%.  Remember the guy who shot those cops in Dallas?  Radical and not easy to fit into a pigeon hole.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


CNN is out to take out President Trump. I think they're mistaken, but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


He was radicalized by far right extremist ideology.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

I am sure those shot are extremely happy a bunch of $100K suits showed up AFTER to declare it a HATE crime.  WTH?  Who cares.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, that's a webpage that *anyone* can create or edit (like wikipedia). It was created *yesterday* while Crusius was in custody and even says on the page....

*"Patrick has yet to verify this information."*

... which he can't,  because again,  *he's in custody.*

I swear, you P.T. Barnum idiots are the most gullible fools I've ever seen.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


My disclaimer stands, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > What firepower.....a 5 shot, pump action shotgun killed just as many people, but wounded more in the Russian school shooting....
> ...


I thought Texas was open carry? Where were all the Pistol Petes charging in with their six shooters? All the fierce brave Texas gunslingers?


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Sounds like it's everybody elses fault that he drove 800 miles to cut his murderous mind loose on people in crowded stores trying to get a good deal on back-to-school stuff. Schools in Texas resume 11 days from today, at least they do in my area of beautiful Texas of Tall Pines and Prairies.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Unless your "disclaimer" stated that thegatewaypundit was the one who altered that page to make up fake news, then your "disclaimer," along with the rest of your post, is complete nonsense.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Thankyou DR. Laura Shitslinger.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 4, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




The mall has a no weapons policy.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 4, 2019)

boedicca said:


> The mall has a no weapons policy.



Which is why concealed carry makes so much more sense.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Buying a gun does not make a person a hero.  What it can do is empower cowards to kill innocent people.
9 killed in Dayton, 27 injured only hours after El Paso


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


How would you describe it, then, Old Yeller?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

If some guy is sitting in his truck watching porn while mama shops and he sees this guy park, dress up, load up and start to wak towards WalMart.  Can he shoot him in the back no questions asked or would the LW kooks (like those here) call that Murder and demand he be locked away for using  a gun in a gun free zone?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 4, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The mall has a no weapons policy.
> ...



Yes, concealed carry makes a lot of sense.  Wal-Mart actually has a policy of allowing concealed carry, but if a gun is accidentally revealed, the shopper can be asked to leave.  Open carry should also be allowed.

More guns in the possession of law-abiding people means less crime.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




A hopeless troubled no-girlfriends? unemployed useless Punk playing video games and trying to stay high while Illegals take all the entry level jobs (constuction) and he is stuck home with no momey, not learning job skills.  Forced Military boot camp for all 18 yr olds is one solution.

Learn to work, clean up, dress up, show up, respect or go to Jail for non-compliance.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I intentionally made a drastic and identifiable error on purpose to see which idiot would make claims while not even bothering to go to the source. Ergo:

The Idiot of the Year Award goes to None Other Than:
And let's hear it for:

*Faun The Spaun!!!*
**
​


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Well...keep trying, eh?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 4, 2019)

How has America evolved to this point?

In the beginnings, many Americans had guns and the only restrictions were very simple and necessary.  American leadership was wise enough to realize the black population should not have access to guns.  Early immigrants came from Europe, and American was still okay.  Now we have immigrants from shit hole countries and a freed black population, and the country has gone to hell.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


And...what list is that?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 4, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If CNN wants to make this a fight between white nationalist Trump supporters and foreign invaders, I truly wish them luck.  It's a fight we need to have.



Exactly.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


So...CRCs being compared to dogs now.   I can see it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

skye said:


> Curious minds want to know....
> 
> I wonder....if this shooter (like the other   past shooters) has received any therapy in the past......hmmm???
> 
> ...


I thought you said there was more than one shooter.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

I see that Mr. Faun has left the building, so I bid thee farewell as he seeks his own disaster...


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




If you are the bad Bodeccaa?  I am surprised you have avoided the list to date.  Dont act up or you will go on also.  BWK killer made it on yesterday


----------



## MindWars (Aug 4, 2019)

SOME ARE CONFUSED


----------



## MindWars (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> I see that Mr. Faun has left the building, so I bid thee farewell as he seeks his own disaster...


That's an asshole you won't ever get to see the day of light .  lol


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> How has America evolved to this point?
> 
> In the beginnings, many Americans had guns and the only restrictions were very simple and necessary.  American leadership was wise enough to realize the black population should not have access to guns.  Early immigrants came from Europe, and American was still okay.  Now we have immigrants from shit hole countries and a freed black population, and the country has gone to hell.


Have you lost it? "American leadership was wise enough to realize the Black population should not have guns?" And how much Black domestic terrorism have we had compared to Whites again? And you think whites are the one's who  should have guns? What kind of stupid medication did you take this morning?

And another thing, " American Leadership in the beginning?" You mean the kind of leadership that enslaved people against their will? Of course they didn't need to give them guns. 

The Blacks were freed and immigrants came here, are all a result of what white people did, not what Brown and Black people did.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



"The List"   OMIGOD!  "THE LIST"!!!!!!!


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


If the illegals were taking all the entry level jobs, we wouldn't have 3.7% unemployment.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Interesting.... Otherwise these cats start out as leftist, and are leftist. Then in order to combat the so called right wing,  they change in order to do something like this in the name of the so called right wing ?? 

The strategy of the Germans during world war two was to impersonate American soldier's and officers in order to get behind enemy lines by infiltrating in this way, and to undermine them by such tactics.

The Trojan horse is alive and well to this very day eh ?? How about this America - Time to Unite as a country again, but first radicalism must be placed back into the minimal effect status that it use to be in.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well to be fair, alot has been changing once the gig was found out a good while back, and Trump bringing back major players in manufacturing, and in investments, deregulating, and other great things has led to the lower unemployment rates. Democrats just can't stand the facts.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...






BWK said:


> If the illegals were taking all the entry level jobs, we wouldn't have 3.7% unemployment




Find the number of unemployed people. ...
Find the number of employed people. ...
Remove people who are not considered to be in the labor force. ...
Divide the number of unemployed people by the total number of employed and unemployed people. ...
Multiply the decimal number by 100 to get the percentage.

That number (UR) always bothers me.  It seems more a poll than a true measure.   If you are not looking (given up) you are not counted?

Illegals are not eligible to work but those not caught do work? The GOVT dumps them here waiting on asylum hearings but they cant work? Huh? Who pays.  

Kids used to work on the farm or entry level at age 13-16.  Now? LW kooks wont even let them cut lawns.  They push them to LW indoctrination centers (colleges)  where most need to go to trade schools.  The illegals drive the trucks and carry shingles up the ladder.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


It's a disaster from hell ya know ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> I see that Mr. Faun has left the building, so I bid thee farewell as he seeks his own disaster...


Nah, I'm on multiple threads. But I find your claim that you're intentionally stupid, amusing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

MindWars said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I see that Mr. Faun has left the building, so I bid thee farewell as he seeks his own disaster...
> ...


Spits the rightard who fell for fake news put out by thegatewaypundit. 

Yes, it's true, you can't get me to see things your way.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Israel?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Ah...Australia and New Zealand...both socialist with strict gun control laws.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Neil Austen said:


> So when will America say enough is enough? Do you have to wait until someone you love gets gunned down before you say "Time to ban guns?"
> Bottom line: A nutcase would not have killed and injured close to 50 people with a knife or another available weapon.
> Do something about America's gun crisis.  Or is the juvenile mentality of gun nuts and profits for the rich more important than children's lives?


In a perfect world, the only ones sacrificed to the god of guns would be those who worship him.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Illegals aren't counted so you are barking up the wrong tree. You are bothered by your own hatred, so you invent a scenario that doesn't exist.  There is no evidence they are stealing American jobs. If that were really true, don't blame the illegals, blame the enablers. Why do people like you always target the wrong people? Answer, hate!


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


There is no evidence of that whatsoever. Trump has ben riding the momentum of the Obama train on unemployment due to his policies, not Trump's. Why Trump can’t take credit for continuing boom of Obama economy


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> If some guy is sitting in his truck watching porn while mama shops and he sees this guy park, dress up, load up and start to wak towards WalMart.  Can he shoot him in the back no questions asked or would the LW kooks (like those here) call that Murder and demand he be locked away for using  a gun in a gun free zone?


Yes, it would be murder.  Under our constitution, the gunman has the right to load up and walk right into that mall.  State and local government may have laws to stop him, but our constitution not only allows but grants the person the right.

As long as gun ownership is a right, and not a privileged what happened in El Paso and Dayton can continue everyday and twice on Sunday.  As the weapons become more powerful, the number killed will keep increasing.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





Old Yeller said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Another Threaty McThreat....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Maybe that's why CRCs killed him.....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats drove this event to happen because of their constant playing of race card.


Pretty much how they roll.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


Maybe when there are like 4 of those in a month.......


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Then maybe you asshats will get serious about ending gun free zones.....where shooters go because they know they have at least 6 free minutes to kill....because normal people are unarmed and helpless...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > So why does Trump continue to spew hate and fan the flames to incite such people?  Very reminiscent of Hitler's Germany.
> ...


Might want to address your remarks to posters here telling others to shut up.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You wouldn't be the first or the second CRC on this forum to do that.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The El Paso killer seems to agree with you in his "Hispanic Invasion of Texas".


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > If some guy is sitting in his truck watching porn while mama shops and he sees this guy park, dress up, load up and start to wak towards WalMart.  Can he shoot him in the back no questions asked or would the LW kooks (like those here) call that Murder and demand he be locked away for using  a gun in a gun free zone?
> ...




They happened 12 times in 2018, you nitwit......93 killed.....knives kill over 1,500 every year, cars over 38,000....according to a nitwit like you we now need to ban cars and knives......

Those weapons are no different from any other semi-auto rifle you doofus.....what allowed him to kill is time....time in a gun free zone until someone pointed a gun at him and made him stop....

At the Russian Polytechnic School shooting, you doofus......the shooter used a 5 shot, pump action shotgun and killed 20 people and wounded 40....

So tell us about your theory now...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Maybe they stopped off at Burger King for him.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




No...he was against the immigration because of his environmental extremism.....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You're an idiot Joe. I mean that. An absolute blooming idiot.
> ...



I should not have called you a demeaning name Joe, and I'm sorry for it.

I'll be putting you on ignore and not taking you off now.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's see if I get this straight, we have a set of laws we have to adhere to, but the exception is, if other countries become Socialist, we get to shit on our own  laws by invading other countries,  until those other countries do as we say by not being Socialist? Got it.
> ...


No wonder other countries hate us.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 4, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> And yet another shooting last night ??? This is getting bad. Should "Marshall law" be a consideration at this point ???



Trump should consider it.  Somebody has to man up and take control.  Trump is the best man for the job.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Still threatening posters, Threaty McThreat?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

theHawk said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > The last paragraph in the shooter's manifesto is informative relative to his goal of slaughtering non-Americans.  He says all his reasoning about all the issues facing America pre-date Trump and his campaign for the presidency. He knows though that Trump will be blamed by the media and all other leftists as he writes a manifesto worth reading. He knows he will be killed and hopes for that rather than being captured or shot by another shopper, because he will get the death penalty anyway.   He also knows much of the same things I do regarding the future of America and the end of capitalism. He knows with enough Hispanics living here they will vote for the party who will give them free stuff but he realizes with the coming automation there will be fewer jobs available for the unskilled as there are today. He holds out hope for America.
> ...


Again....an abuser blaming the victim.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Wait...you believe we don't have a secular Constitution?        Another crazy CRC.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Aug 4, 2019)

DamnDude said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > DamnDude said:
> ...





2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


This is another idiot that makes ridiculous arguments that the number of guns and access to guns is a big part of the number of mass shootings in the US. No other country comes close to the number as mass shootings as the USA. No one wants to take guns away from those who are responsible gun owners.
Not to do more to keep guns away from the mentally ill and those with criminal intent makes you complicit in all of the mass murders.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > And yet another shooting last night ??? This is getting bad. Should "Marshall law" be a consideration at this point ???
> ...


Trump is the one who started it.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


It's comical. These Trump cultists are mental.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So then the media would be partially to blame, I didn't blame JUST the media. 

What EXACTLY was your point of disagreement here?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Another law will be created by democrats disarming another blacks neighborhood


Like the Mulford Act in California?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


There it is........


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

OldLady said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Like the Dallas parade shooting years ago...all the open carry guys ran away screaming like little girls.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


The last picture is inaccurate...it should show a pile of 20 bodies.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


How much tyranny have you and your guns stopped so far?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Another law will be created by democrats disarming another blacks neighborhood
> ...


Want to elaborate I live in Boston


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 4, 2019)

ElmerMudd said:


> DamnDude said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...




It is already against the law for someone who has been adjudicated mentally incompetent to possess a firearm.

How would the criminal intent thing work?  Will there be a number to call if I decide to go shoot up some people?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Wait...Obama didn't provide his tax returns?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Who has been abused?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


It wasn't fraudulent.   You are delusional.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Simply not true....but you'll believe anything if it's put out by the RW.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Neither area was a gun free zone.  There were people at Walmart that were armed and they did nothing.

Aside form the fact that most gun owners are not trained to handle shooters in public, there are legal issues.  In general, most citizen can not make an arrest or detain a person.  Only if firing in self defense are they on safe grounds legally.

Although a gun free zone could be a green light for a gunman it can be a problem also.  In a place where guns are normally carried, another person with a gun is not likely to get much attention.  The opposite is true in places where no one carries a gun.

Despite the popularity of the pro-gun “good guy with a gun” myth, civilian gun owners typically do not take down mass shooters and can actually contribute to the overall chaos.   With today's high power and high capacity guns, most of the killings takes that take place in crowded open areas happens within seconds of the first shot.  That means our good guy with a gun is going have to be at the right place at right time with the right weapon, and possess the skills to take down the bad guy quickly without killing innocent people.     

Gun laws in Texas - Wikipedia
Gun laws in Ohio - Wikipedia


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...






BWK said:


> Illegals aren't counted so you are barking up the wrong tree. You are bothered by your own hatred, so you invent a scenario that doesn't exist. There is no evidence they are stealing American jobs. If that were really true, don't blame the illegals, blame the enablers. Why d



If illegals got jobs that Americans could hold then thats a problem. Correct?
If Americans give up and quit looking they are no longer counted? Correct?  Just a thought.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Wrong.....the one guy who had a gun took kids away from the danger......more guns didn't arrive until the police showed up.

And the lie that civilians don't stop mass shooters is a lie...nothing more......actual cases...why you guys keep repeating it is obvious...you hate guns and if people think that ending gun free zones will deter mass shooters, you lose...

Actual research rather than your emotions...

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

*Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Since most public spaces ban normal people from carrying guns you have no argument.   When normal people can't carry their legal guns into places, they don't have them to stop these killers....then you guys say...see...good guys don't stop these guys....meanwhile, again, actual research of attacks where people with guns are present...not cops......they have a 94% effective rate against them..

Do you understand that actual mass shooters tell us they pick gun free zones?   That the El Paso shooter stated he chose the Walmart because he thought it would be a lightly protected target?

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

*Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


What is YOUR expertise on what valid birth certificates look like?  What is your proof that Former President Obama's birth certificate was done on Adobe software?   YOUR proof....not what someone told you....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Not surprising....there's a chunk of comprehensive thinking missing in Birthers.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


At least real ones......


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Mark Levin says:
> 
> 'Democrat presidential candidates waste no time politicizing mass murders. Attack the president & 2nd amendment. Shameless, heartless, & disgusting'.


Well.....Mark Levin.....


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


I don't respond to relies that do not address my post.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



since i just celebrated my 34th wedding anniversary with my husband, i would say you must be asking for yerself.

cool story.


----------



## playtime (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


As long as you pick the right numbers, you can prove almost anything. The FBI has also found unarmed ‘good guys’ doing more than armed ‘good guys’. In Dayton, an unarmed bouncer grabbed the barrel of the gun blocking the gunman from entering the bar.
*
A Study of Active Shooter Incidents in the United States Between 2000 and 2013 | Federal Bureau of Investigation*


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2019)

The guy said he didn’t like Hispanic immigrants, thought they’d turn Texas blue one day, and that the Republican Party was no better. 

Sounds like 99% of the Trump worshippers here.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Indeed...time to take note and share some of those manifesto type posts with those who watch for that kind of thing.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You seem very upset over people not grouping all muslims together.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Examples of his posts that are like that manifesto..........?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Yep, I believe we all know why.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Did ya actually read his manifesto ?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Anyone else remember ANY president whining about his predecessor and the person he beat for office for years afterwards?   fat donnie is just a tad insecure.....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Truth.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Notice the complete lack of thread content in that post?    Indicates a failure on that poster's part.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


One thing is for sure your pampers are piss wet


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> The guy said he didn’t like Hispanic immigrants, thought they’d turn Texas blue one day, and that the Republican Party was no better.
> 
> Sounds like 99% of the Trump worshippers here.


No doubt about that.  He said in his manifesto not to blame Trump but clearly his goals are similar to Trump's but with more violence.

What is really scary about this manifesto is that much of the ideas and language is very similar to what appears on this board.  This tells me that there are a lot of others out there ready follow in his footsteps. 
https://www.citizenfreepress.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/shooter-manifesto-elpaso.jpg


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Notice the complete lack of thread content in that post? Indicates a failure on that poster's part.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Explains a lot.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > What firepower.....a 5 shot, pump action shotgun killed just as many people, but wounded more in the Russian school shooting....
> ...


When that guy started shooting up that parade in Dallas a few years back, all the open carry guys with their guns ran away screaming like little girls.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


What tyranny has our armed populace stopped so far?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


What tyranny has such an armed populace stopped so far in this country?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You and fat donnie and his claim he would run into that Florida HS while the shooter was still active.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> i'd be more concerned with all the widdle kids that are killed in cars which far exceeds the numbers of widdle kids that are murdered by GUNS Bode .


Ah...accidents vs........wait, I guess you are saying that these mass shootings are accidents too.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


That would be priceless...have fat donnie bring back the mandatory draft.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

doesn't matter , you emotional  lefties are crying about the Deaths of strangers and people that you will never know like they are family members .    Just seems to me that there is more Death and mayhem in car crashes and ACCIDENTS to get emotionally involved with .   Hey Bode , i know and understand your motives for working to disarm Americans from their Effective guns Bode .


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> How has America evolved to this point?
> 
> In the beginnings, many Americans had guns and the only restrictions were very simple and necessary.  American leadership was wise enough to realize the black population should not have access to guns.  Early immigrants came from Europe, and American was still okay.  Now we have immigrants from shit hole countries and a freed black population, and the country has gone to hell.


I sure don't understand why there is this story going around that rightwingers and donnie supporters are racist.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


OMIGOD!   Not the LIST!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You can't google?    Mulford Act - Wikipedia   Do I need to Readers' Digest it for you?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Confirmation that CRCs are still in their pee-pee and poo-poo stage of mental growth.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> doesn't matter , you emotional  lefties are crying about the Deaths of strangers and people that you will never know like they are family members .    Just seems to me that there is more Death and mayhem in car crashes and ACCIDENTS to get emotionally involved with .   Hey Bode , i know and understand your motives for working to disarm Americans from their Effective guns Bode .


I've not said ONCE that I want to disarm Americans.   Why do CRCs lie so glibly?


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Levin hates Marxism and those who get the warm fuzzies thinking about Karl Marx' thearies. (Cross between theatrics and assaulted ears). And he is really opposed to Nazism and Communism, but loves the American Constitution which I've seen him defend to a fault. You oughta lighten up on Mark Levin.  He's a good guy.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

doesn't matter what you say you retired Gov worker .   I and many like me know WHO and WHAT you are Bode .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


-------------------------   BIG DEAL , 'mulford' shouldn't have happened but 'reagan bush' biggest crime was 'amnesty' in 1986 Bode .


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


What list?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Some much for that cure for TDS 
I see it influences your content in your post.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 4, 2019)

Hmmmmm


----------



## MindWars (Aug 4, 2019)

pismoe said:


> doesn't matter , you emotional  lefties are crying about the Deaths of strangers and people that you will never know like they are family members .    Just seems to me that there is more Death and mayhem in car crashes and ACCIDENTS to get emotionally involved with .   Hey Bode , i know and understand your motives for working to disarm Americans from their Effective guns Bode .



In the same breath they all yell " I kill my kids" ( abortion lmfao.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The guy said he didn’t like Hispanic immigrants, thought they’d turn Texas blue one day, and that the Republican Party was no better.
> ...




List warning #2 on Flapper for ignoring shooters LW babble.  Thi weeks list warnings expire T midnight.  Don't push me....you dont get off the list easily.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 

List warning #2 for bashing real Americans while hiding out at home.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Idle hands cause trouble.  Put them to work.  Teach them or jail them 2 yrs minimum. Their choice.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




See#9 on the list.  No way to get off, belittling the list.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Hmmmmm




Found this on Twitter....





Kadja2
@Kadja2
· 7h
Replying to @SandraKayWard5 and @ZibaLady1
Hey, here’s a before and after shot from before of the mass media got a hold of it and then after...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Hmmmmm


Four eyed virgins.
I am tellin ya...we gotta get these guys laid. No more shootings.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm
> ...


The only way this is slowing down is by getting rid of the Stochastic terrorists like Trump. Without that, this is going to get much worse. This is what happens when these terrorists like Trump come around. They feed off the hate they sew, and recruit lone Wolfe's to do their dirty work for them.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


That's not happening, so why do you care about what if's? 

If Americans give up looking, that isn't the illegals fault. That's the fucked up system we produced.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


And you never realized you had an argument. Lol! Poor thing!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

Nope 


BWK said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Lone Wolves are weak minded faggots who see no way out of a situation. Only a feeble mind would tie Trump to this tragedy, as only a weak mind would use Trump as a reason to do it. 
******* and wetbacks murder each other in droves every day in the inner city though...not a word about that from ****** and wetback 'leaders'


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> ...


That's not an argument, and feeble minds do what they are told. They are driven by Trump's hate,  and a feeble mind is what Trump needs to accomplish his war against the others. This is only going to get worse. We are dealing with pure evil with Trump.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 4, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm
> ...


Lay them yourself. No woman wants any part of that disaster.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


That's the thing...you gotta give up the monkey before it becomes a tragedy. If western women weren't so ruined maybe these angry young men would already be with a wife.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

When Trump asked the crowd in Texas the other day what do you do with them, and one of Trump's deplorables sad to shoot them, and Trump laughed. This is giving space and comfort for those who suggest such action. Trump is directly responsible.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Not in this life. Deal with it or get lost. Trump is the number one terrorist threat to this country.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

"Weak minded faggots?" What a crock of shit. You can't argue one point worth a shit without bringing up hate towards another group. You people are so fixated on hate, you don't even realize when you're running into more hate on another front. Then you go to "wetbacks." This is the problem with Trump and his deplorables. You people are so mentally sick with hate, you can't see forest for tree.  All one has to do is pick out your labeling and anyone could easily conclude that  you maybe be the next shooter against the "faggots and the wetbacks." You people really are a sick bunch.

*When Trump asked the crowd in Texas the other day what do you do with them, and one of Trump's deplorables said to shoot them, and Trump laughed. This is giving space and comfort for those who suggest such action. Trump is directly responsible.   *This could easily be you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


How can I see #9 on the list when I have no idea what you're talking about. At this point, I can't say with any semblance of certainty that you know either.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm
> ...


Fake news


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> "Weak minded faggots?" What a crock of shit. You can't argue one point worth a shit without bringing up hate towards another group. You people are so fixated on hate, you don't even realize when you're running into more hate on another front. Then you go to "wetbacks." This is the problem with Trump and his deplorables. You people are so mentally sick with hate, you can't see forest for tree.  All one has to do is pick out your labeling and anyone could easily conclude that  you maybe be the next shooter against the "faggots and the wetbacks." You people really are a sick bunch.
> 
> *When Trump asked the crowd in Texas the other day what do you do with them, and one of Trump's deplorables sad to shoot them, and Trump laughed. This is giving space and comfort for those who suggest such action. Trump is directly responsible.   *This could easily be you.




There is room to move you higher on the list.  My battery is going, weekend almost over.  I don't know?  Don't try me.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Normally I dont waste posts for those on the list,  but I was close to letting you out until this thread.   You know where it is.  You all know.  The last I will speak on it to a member.  Good day sir!


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


No, I still have no idea what you're talking about. And you only confirm I was right in that you don't know either, otherwise you would have clarified this list you keep talking about, whatever it is.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

Only one comment by Flapper about my question, if another had shot this shooter on his way into the store (in the back).  Such a forked up system it would be murder? Huh?  Does it look like he is going to Customer Service for an exchange?  A brave good Samaritan may only get one small clean shot.  Do you have to wait till he starts killing?   Mercy.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Apparently, he has not informed  the people in El Paso and Dayton.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

skye said:


>


LOL

What utter nonsense. The three I'm familiar with are Loughner, who was a registered Independent; and Klebold and Harris, who were not registered.

You people really will post anything that sounds good to you without ever bothering to check it out for accuracy.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Trump bears total responsibility;   Tim Ryan: White nationalists think Trump is a white nationalist - CNN Video


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm seeing that now.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The sickness here is the fact that these Trump deplorables live up to their label.  He is making  a joke about 30 dead people.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

One last time..

Prayers up for those who lost loved ones and those who were injured at the busy ElPaso store yesterday. All of us here in Texas are truly sorry to see images of the shooter and the sad things he did to people in your city. It is like it was done to us here at USMB, we're just in the dark as to why someone would go crazy enough to drive 800 miles with an agenda of murder for innocent people. I hope when he is tried for murder he has to face the people in his Texas home town, which may be what he was trying to avoid in the first place. I don't know. I guess the people in the justice department will do what the best thing to do is. Prayers up. We just feel such sorrow and deep sadness for you all way out there in El Paso.


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Get a life, BWK. This ain't something anybody is used to, and all some of us can do is just blow off steam. See? Even you are blowing off steam by blaming an innocent man who happens to live in the White House. It's not his wish or thought that anything bad such as a mass murder could be committed against innocent people who live in El Paso or the surrounding area.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Let's face it, these Trump deplorables have gotten themselves so underwater with this criminal terrorist they support, not much of anything they say makes much sense. They never present anything of substance that meets the standards of even simple debate conversation. Have you noticed ever since Mueller testified, just  how  many more of the silly cartoons have shown up? This is a party that in so many ways has given up on debate, and turned to personal attacks on the opposition and retarded cartoons. They gave up debate, because they have nothing to debate.  Unfortunately, we have to keep pounding the pavement with the truth and facts in the face of a Trump deplorable base, who have run out of options. We have to keep getting the truth out there. Our Democracy depends on it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


They post so many memes because they need others to do their thinking for them.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


We've had to get used to this ever since this racist piece of shit terrorist started making trouble. You get a fucking life. People were killed, and Trump stoked the fire in the direction of his cultist base that it was okay. For God's sake, he laughed when a guy at one of his deplorable rallies yelled out to shoot them. What president in our history has laughed at the idea of shooting innocent people? His rhetoric is nothing but pure filth and hate. You should be ashamed of yourself. You are no better than he is. It's disgusting.


----------



## BWK (Aug 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You may be a little off the mark, all things considered, BWK.  After all, you've heard nothing but lies for 3 years about the President. He was not guilty of anything he was charged with. Yet, all who got sucked into the lies are still acting as though they are still the gospel truth. You're not facing the facts: President Trump WAS innocent, President Trump IS innocent, and President Trump WILL BE innocent of all the lies told, spread, and added to by hundreds of press leftists from coast to coast and picked up around the world with the thought "if all those people say the President is a criminal, then he must be.

WRONG!!!

And so are you, BWK. You just can't believe the truth because you believed all those lies all the time for three years. The false reality is not just etched on your brain, it's entrenched as the 7-miles down area is in the Pacific Ocean. There is a bottom to the lies, though, however deep they are, and the rock bottom truth is that President Trump is not only okay, but because of him, the markets worldwide have gone up, and there's a heck of a lot less starvation when there's that much wealth out there, especially when people grow older and have huge assets to dispense of before they die. Lots of them give to the poorest elements in the poorest places on earth, too, if they have no one to leave their fortunes to, or their offspring don't need it because they made fortunes too.

President Trump doesn't show his tears. He just gets busy doing the best he can with what he has to work with. Right now, that is not a House in Congress that deals in favor of what is good for the American people if President Trump approves. They're having a problem with the facts of the matter that their party's leader could have supported lies and ye cats, created the initial ones. I can see where an entrenched lie makes it impossible for someone to see the truth when the sun shines directly on it. I'll get back to you in a couple of years when some of the people who did the real damages are safely convicted and in jail or awaiting their sentences to be imposed on them for the calumny against an innocent man who got elected President in spite of their hissy fit wars prompted by the perpetrator of all those lies.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> ...




*‘How do you stop these people?’: Trump’s anti-immigrant rhetoric looms over El Paso massacre*




The question is no longer whether President Trump will respond to a mass shooting as other presidents once did, but whether he contributed to the carnage.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When did I bash Clinton?


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

iceberg said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


All the military style semi automatics, sure, they are nothing but trouble. It would leave only the sporting firearms.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> One last time..
> 
> Prayers up for those who lost loved ones and those who were injured at the busy ElPaso store yesterday. All of us here in Texas are truly sorry to see images of the shooter and the sad things he did to people in your city. It is like it was done to us here at USMB, we're just in the dark as to why someone would go crazy enough to drive 800 miles with an agenda of murder for innocent people. I hope when he is tried for murder he has to face the people in his Texas home town, which may be what he was trying to avoid in the first place. I don't know. I guess the people in the justice department will do what the best thing to do is. Prayers up. We just feel such sorrow and deep sadness for you all way out there in El Paso.




So, you're unfamiliar with racism in texas?


Are you stupid?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You are boring


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


Otto, President Trump is FOR immigrants. He is AGAINST illegal immigration. 

Please stop spreading that false narrative, won't you. There is a lot of difference between an immigrant who went to the trouble of getting permission from the government before entering and the immigrant who pushes his way past the front of the line along with a million (literally) other illegal crossers who sneak into the country. Many of them do not qualify to come in due to trouble they are in and refusal to face the authorities in their own country for the crimes they committed against other people. When they get here, that doesn't change. This nation does not need more criminals. The expenses of prison are overwhelming the border states. Lighten up. We have care laws. And the numbers usurping these laws are so great, they have caused taxes to go through the roof in border states. It's got to stop.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Hope you enjoyed your latest massacre.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


So the armed citizen argument is rendered void.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...




That is such bullshit. Trump the racist president claims this country is full....


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


It is, of certain types.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

It's time for Trump to sue anyone attempting to blame him and his administration for these despicable acts of violence. Enough is enough of the political activist getting away with accusing and trashing the President of the United States in these ways. Trump will be considered by his enemies a wimp if he doesn't legally go after these liars and defamers of his reputation as President or after him as a good decent citizen of this country.

Trump is trying to fix things others screwed up, and they don't like it, but illegally going after him as if there will be no consequences for their actions in doing so, uh should be considered idiocy on their part by Trump.

Trump, it's time to stand up for yourself and your family, and for the people who voted for you.

Allowing your critics to hang these events on you out of their hatred for you is going to far.

If you don't legally go after them, then you aren't the president your base figured you to be. I mean good Lord man, allowing your family to be put through the hell they've been put through should be enough to get you to take legal action. So far because you haven't taken legal action against these bad players, it has caused them to think that they can do anything they want to you and your family, and you will just sit there like a weak coward allowing it to go on.

What's it gonna be Trump ??


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


Interpretive horse shit. 
Trump's desire to enforce borders and rule of law led to the massacre of 20? Bit of a twist don't you think?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> So the armed citizen argument is rendered void.


Why because one armed guy (it he even was) didn't take action ? If he was armed, and took action, a lot of those 20 people would be alive right now.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2019)

otto105 said:


> That is such bullshit. Trump the racist president claims this country is full....


Present one shred of evidence that Trump is "racist"


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2019)

otto105 said:


> The question is no longer whether President Trump will respond to a mass shooting as other presidents once did, but whether he contributed to the carnage.


That is only a question among anti-Trump BULLSHITERS.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Only in the land of the mad, can someone be considered dangerous because he want's to enforce American laws.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2019)

cnm said:


> Hope you enjoyed your latest massacre.


Democrats own it. Another of their gun-free zones.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

protectionist said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is no longer whether President Trump will respond to a mass shooting as other presidents once did, but whether he contributed to the carnage.
> ...


You are exactly right.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 4, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> It's time for Trump to sue anyone attempting to blame him and his administration for these despicable acts of violence. Enough is enough of the political activist getting away with accusing and trashing the President of the United States in these ways. Trump will be considered by his enemies a wimp if he doesn't legally go after these liars and defamers of his reputation as President or after him as a good decent citizen of this country.
> 
> Trump is trying to fix things others screwed up, and they don't like it, but illegally going after him as if there will be no consequences for their actions in doing so, uh should be considered idiocy on their part by Trump.
> 
> ...







beagle9 said:


> Trump is trying to fix things others screwed up, and they don't like it, b




The reason they don't like it (and resist it all) because everything Trump does (the opposite of BO) makes them feel stupid and weak for supporting the wrong side forever, when all of Trumps moves pay off 10X better for Americans.

Stupid pride won't let the acknowledge the successes, as therefore another nail in their own coffin.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 4, 2019)

Here's a grand Idea.... Maybe every race, culture, and creed could stand with Trump to fix this nation for all, instead of fighting him over their own personal agenda's that work only for them and their specific groups in the nation, yet all the while abusing other groups in the nation unfairly.

Try it everyone, and you will realize just how great this nation can be for every race, culture, and creed here.

The instigator's of division, and the ones who cause nothing but trouble in this nation needs to be legally dealt with. Enough of the manipulating lying bullcrap already.


----------



## Correll (Aug 4, 2019)

BWK said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Says the lefty that doesn't understand the concept of linear time. Moron.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 4, 2019)

*How 8chan Became A Breeding Ground For Violent Extremism*

Why can't authorities prosecute these domestic terrorists and shut their hate sites down?  The 1st Amendment was never meant to protect such terror.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 5, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...




Trump’s demonization of people led to it.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 5, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Here's a grand Idea.... Maybe every race, culture, and creed could stand with Trump to fix this nation for all, instead of fighting him over their own personal agenda's that work only for them and their specific groups in the nation, yet all the while abusing other groups in the nation unfairly.
> 
> Try it everyone, and you will realize just how great this nation can be for every race, culture, and creed here.
> 
> The instigator's of division, and the ones who cause nothing but trouble in this nation needs to be legally dealt with. Enough of the manipulating lying bullcrap already.




So, you want trump to sue the people who point out his racism as a way to bring us together?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> BO took out ads in SouthAmerica explaining how to claim asylum when come across, surrender. We will care for you.
> When you vote.....you are a Citizen.



can you work on your literacy, buddy.  Fact is, Obama deported more people than Bush did and tightened border security.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> The immediate after-effect of taking people's guns away from them has consequences to them:



Okay, your history is a bit ignorant. The Nazis didn't confiscate guns. In fact, they loosened the gun restrictions imposed during the Weimar Republic.  Gun ownership was encouraged by the Nazis as a sign of Aryan Manliness.  

Now, if you want a historical analogy, maybe you should look up Krystalnacht and compare it to what happened this weekend.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Here are some nice shelves of cheese for all those whines you hear, doll:



Okay... you just aren't very clever, are you? 

Then again, you think globs of meat are people.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> No doubt about that.  He said in his manifesto not to blame Trump but clearly his goals are similar to Trump's but with more violence.
> 
> What is really scary about this manifesto is that much of the ideas and language is very similar to what appears on this board.  This tells me that there are a lot of others out there ready follow in his footsteps.



Yep.

There's still a huge step between mouthing off from the safety of one's home, and walking into a Wall Mart putting one's life on the line, which is why most of the silly geezers on here will never so much as hear a shot fired in anger.  Yet, it serves to demonstrate how Trump's hate-filled rhetoric - mindful that the propaganda feeding into anti-immigrant resentments predates Trump - places seeds that sprout into mass murderous hatred.

There is more than a slight chance that a huge chunk of the driving force behind the anti-PC venom is exactly this: Driving an ever bigger number of White supremacists completely bonkers so that they morph into the modern-day KKK (no white, pointy hats, but ever more powerful guns), and threaten minorities into submission.  Of course, they will then be declared "bad apples", "insane" or some version thereof, so that modern-day Republicans can wash their hands off their complicity.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt about that.  He said in his manifesto not to blame Trump but clearly his goals are similar to Trump's but with more violence.
> ...



What about the Dayton shooter? Elizabeth Warren's fault? or nah


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


What did Warren say or do to inspire his deadly attack?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> What about the Dayton shooter? Elizabeth Warren's fault? or nah



Except the only source for that is right wing websites.  

Did Liz demonize people as rapists and murderers and animals and call where they came from Shitholes?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 5, 2019)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING NOW: Confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart; 18 people shot
> View attachment 272586
> 
> It's been a few you still haven' t noticed the ........


/——/ Well, it looks like Mexico is suing the US because some of their people were killed at Walmart. When will we sue Mexico for all the Americans killed by Mexican illegals? Mexican government vows legal action against US in response to El Paso mass shooting


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It's all you seem to care about.

When was the last time you started or posted in a thread about the 70% of murders that happen in our urban areas?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If he was radicalized he did it to himself

No one can make anyone believe what he doesn't already believe


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> It's all you seem to care about.
> 
> When was the last time you started or posted in a thread about the 70% of murders that happen in our urban areas?



Hey, funny thing... if you ban guns... those go down, too. 

Amazing how that works.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 5, 2019)

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a grand Idea.... Maybe every race, culture, and creed could stand with Trump to fix this nation for all, instead of fighting him over their own personal agenda's that work only for them and their specific groups in the nation, yet all the while abusing other groups in the nation unfairly.
> ...


Yep, because if his critics are just yelling fire in a crowded theater, then they should be held accountable for that bullcrap. Politics knows no bounds when it comes to lust for power.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



A private citizen owns guns for one overwhelming reason;self defense.

The bad acts of a fraction of a percent of people is not reason enough to tell the rest of the population they can't own guns


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > BO took out ads in SouthAmerica explaining how to claim asylum when come across, surrender. We will care for you.
> ...


You're not suppose to say that about Obama... Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > It's all you seem to care about.
> ...



You can ride your unicorn to the ceremony for the repeal of the second amendment too


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > It's all you seem to care about.
> ...




The shooter in ohio supported your view...

The El Paso shooter shared your views on the environment......

Dayton, Ohio shooter is a registered Democrat and a gun control advocate - Crime Prevention Research Center

He also self described himself on Twitter as a “leftist.” This killer obviously also supported gun control and was very upset when the one of Ohio’s US Senators did not support the gun control he thought was necessary.

On Feb. 14, 2018, he tweeted this at Sen. Rob Portman: “@robportman hey rob. How much did they pay you to look the other way? 17 kids are dead. If not now, when?” That was the date of the mass shooting at a school in Parkland, Florida.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Dayton shooter? Elizabeth Warren's fault? or nah
> ...


Are you saying that amongst all races that there aren't those who match the descriptions of the above spoken by you ? If you do, then you are not being honest, and are playing for one team against the other at all or any cost.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > If some guy is sitting in his truck watching porn while mama shops and he sees this guy park, dress up, load up and start to wak towards WalMart.  Can he shoot him in the back no questions asked or would the LW kooks (like those here) call that Murder and demand he be locked away for using  a gun in a gun free zone?
> ...



So repeal the second amendment.

FYI if that was even remotely possible it would have been tried already


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> A private citizen owns guns for one overwhelming reason;self defense.
> 
> The bad acts of a fraction of a percent of people is not reason enough to tell the rest of the population they can't own guns



Sure it is. 

One kid gets impaled by a lawn dart, they banned the sale of lawn darts. 

Seven people took poisoned Tylenol, that changed the way that all medicines are packaged 

We have 33,000 gun deaths and 70,000 gun injuries a year, and we all just shrug and say, "Nothing we can do about it" in the only country where this happens on a regular basis. 



Blues Man said:


> You can ride your unicorn to the ceremony for the repeal of the second amendment too



I'd be all for that... but given the founding slave rapists made it too difficult to fix their mistakes, there's a lot of ways to fix this problem. 

The first one would be to repeal the law that immunizes gun manufacturers and gun stores from liability when one of their preferred customers goes on a rampage. A few hundred million paid out in lawsuits, they'll suddenly not be so in love with the second amendment.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Is there something about them that you would like to say?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


But you would still blame the gun and not the person


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I have said it already in other threads


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > A private citizen owns guns for one overwhelming reason;self defense.
> ...


LAwn darts were sold as a child's toy

Guns are only sold to adults

See the difference?

So if you want to hold a gun maker responsible for murder will you also hold alcohol manufactureres responsible for all drunk drivers and deaths from alcoholism?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

2aguy said:


> The shooter in ohio supported your view...



I'll wait for a credible news source to report that. You realize anyone can claim to be anyone on Twitter, right?  



2aguy said:


> The El Paso shooter shared your views on the environment......



Uh, he shared your view on Mexicans... and he wasn't shooting litterers on Saturday, he was shooting Mexicans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> LAwn darts were sold as a child's toy
> 
> Guns are only sold to adults
> 
> See the difference?



They got them off the market completely, they didn't say, 'Adults only'


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Levin is a hardcore partisan ideologue, tossing out all the standard hyperbolic platitudes that Rush & Sean do, fighting against communication and collaboration, often getting emotional and screaming, showing zero willingness to be decent to the other tribe.

Levin is part of the problem.  If you defend his behaviors, then so are you.
.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I never said anything about tyranny or fighting the government.

A gun is the single most effective tool for self defense.  People have a right to defend themselves and their loved ones.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > LAwn darts were sold as a child's toy
> ...



exactly a 5 year old could buy them.

No one who is not an adult can buy any gun, not even a BB gun


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



K first, I loathe this modern Puritanical Shaming tactic of, *"If you defend his behaviors, then so are you"*.

Dude I'm a _conservative evangelical schoolmarm_ and I'm 1000 degrees chiller than that. Seriously what in the heck--I'm stuck here for a minute. Sheesh


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



An armed civilian has no obligation to come to the aid of others.

The police don't even have to come to the aid of others but yet you want to hold civilians to a higher standard than you do the cops?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter in ohio supported your view...
> ...




What views would those be asshat?   I love immigration to this country...legal immigration...... and anyone who comes in legally is as American as apple pie, anyone who comes here illegally gets sent home..not killed....mass graves are what you leftists use.....

He killed people because of his left wing, green extremism....


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Obama blamed Bush for 8 years


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


A civilian has no obligation to do the job of the police


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Levin isn't part of the problem. 
He's reacting to the problem. 
You cannot tell me that Levin controls a large segment of the mainstream media, which is the primary cause of all of this. 

BTW, it's difficult who controls who. Does the left control our media or does the media control the left?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Hmmmmm


Dorky glasses cause mass murder??


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > A private citizen owns guns for one overwhelming reason;self defense.
> ...




So...cars kill over 38,000 people every single year.....according to your logic we need to ban them.

Knives kill more people than rifles do, over 1,500 people every year....ban them...right....

Pools killed over 3,500.....ban pools...


And again, you count suicide to inflate gun murder numbers, showing that you are a dishonest hack...

And according to your god, "government" Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...that is from the Centers for Disease Control...dwarfing crime with guns 

Lives saved....


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


On the other hand......it's impossible to get Democrats to condemn Antifa or condemn Ilhan Omar's anti-Semitic bigotry.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2019)

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Hey.....how many babies did Planned-Parenthood abort this week?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Not at all

Civilians are armed for self defense not so they can play cop.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


He bitched about illegal immigration and referred to "open borders" just like a devout rightie.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

2aguy said:


> What views would those be asshat? I love immigration to this country...legal immigration...... and anyone who comes in legally is as American as apple pie, anyone who comes here illegally gets sent home..not killed....mass graves are what you leftists use.....



again, your Fuhrer spent the last three years demonizing immigrants and Hispanics, and you are acting shocked this happened?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> *How 8chan Became A Breeding Ground For Violent Extremism*
> 
> Why can't authorities prosecute these domestic terrorists and shut their hate sites down?  The 1st Amendment was never meant to protect such terror.


But what if calling for the ending of rights for people you disagree with is considered hate speech?

It is a slippery slope isn't it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

2aguy said:


> So...cars kill over 38,000 people every single year.....according to your logic we need to ban them.



Cars aren't designed to kill people.  Guns are. 

We've been over this... get back to me when you have some new material.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


The words, phrases, tactics and even thought processes of Levin, Hannity and Limbaugh are all over the posts on this thread and in real life from right wingers.

Their influence has been profound, even to the point of creating an entire alternate, fully closed circuit news & information universe for their flocks.  I'll bet even THEY are surprised at that.

I know you disagree.  We're in different universes.
.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



If you disagree with me, you're part of the problem.

SHAME on you


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I know.  Dittos.  MAGA.  Red hat.  I get it.
.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You have to back me into that corner because you know I'm right about the shaming. What made you so susceptible to the sway of the cultural moment there? You're old enough; you should recognize how rotten and lazy that is. 

_*"If you defend his behaviors, then so are you (part of the problem)"*_


----------



## OldLady (Aug 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *How 8chan Became A Breeding Ground For Violent Extremism*
> ...


Not at all.   Hate speech is not that hard to identify.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


When left wingers coddle and spin for and attack people on behalf Muslims and minorities, they are enabling their worst behaviors.

That's just fundamental human nature.  When people make excuses for others and refuse to hold them accountable, they just get worse.

The *very same thing* is happening right now with the Right and these people.

As I always say, the two ends can be remarkably similar in their behaviors.
.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



If you want to deny people their basic rights certainly you must hate them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Don't lump Limbaugh in with the others. 
I don't watch Hannity or Levin. 
I suspect you want these people removed from the airwaves.

I think you need to focus on the actual source of this violent rhetoric......the mainstream media.
Watching what passes for news from Morning Joe and all of the SOBs on CNN is enough to piss any rational person off.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nope, I believe in freedom of expression.

The rest of your post is standard Rush/Sean/Mark stuff.
.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I don't watch Levin or listen to Limbaugh and I just can't stand Hannity. So gee, Mac's shaming is not working too well for him this morning. I have read a couple of Levin's books and they're very well-written. 

You are dead right on this too: just listen to CNN or MSNBC...or for that matter, the big networks....and see what bunk comes out of their mouths.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Standard common-sense you mean. 

And I noticed you said expression but not speech. 

We can express ourselves all we want as long as we keep our mouths shut.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Speech, expression, all of it.  

I want to know who the nutters are, what they think, where they are, and who agrees with them.

Nice try, though.  

You appear to be one of the right wingers who have "forgotten" my thousands of tussles here with the Regressive Left on this topic.  No surprise.
.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Thanks for adding to the hate


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I missed it because it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Holy crap.  Well, I believe that you believe that.
.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yeah I laughed out loud, no kidding, because I don't think I've seen it once on this site.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Funny, you just saw it in post 1584.

The latest example of why it's pointless to try to communicate with partisan zombies.  You only see and hear what you WANT to see and hear.

You've been well-trained.

You kids have fun.  Get back to me when you demonstrate some independent thought.
.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're just jelly because the left can't meme.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Of course we can. Just unlike the right, we don't have to.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Okay, my apologies, one more thing.

Using this site's search function, I entered "regressives expression" and "mac1958".  Just that *one combination of words alone* produced 109 hits: Search Results for Query: regressive expression | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The examples go back to 2015, when I first encountered the phrase "Regressive Left" and started using it regularly to describe illiberal leftist authoritarians.  

So there ya go.  You're welcome.  And don't worry, I don't expect apologies from people like you.
.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Great, more evidence righties can't think for themselves.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 5, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Here's a grand Idea.... Maybe every race, culture, and creed could stand with Trump to fix this nation for all, instead of fighting him over their own personal agenda's that work only for them and their specific groups in the nation, yet all the while abusing other groups in the nation unfairly.
> 
> Try it everyone, and you will realize just how great this nation can be for every race, culture, and creed here.
> 
> The instigator's of division, and the ones who cause nothing but trouble in this nation needs to be legally dealt with. Enough of the manipulating lying bullcrap already.


You want me to stand with the vile POS president who is trying to remove my friends and neighbors from their homes??? He is removing people who have been here for decades. People who have not lived in Mexico since they were small children. People who don't speak Spanish. People who have no family or friends in Mexico. People who have worked and contributed to this country for, in some cases, more than 40 years. 

Fuck off. I wouldn't piss on the man if he was burning. He's a vile evil racist. He has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a grand Idea.... Maybe every race, culture, and creed could stand with Trump to fix this nation for all, instead of fighting him over their own personal agenda's that work only for them and their specific groups in the nation, yet all the while abusing other groups in the nation unfairly.
> ...


Who cares how long you feel they’ve gotten away with it. With each new day, they are breaking the law again. Habitual offenders. Good to see you wear your loyalty to criminals, and foreigners on your sleeve.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a grand Idea.... Maybe every race, culture, and creed could stand with Trump to fix this nation for all, instead of fighting him over their own personal agenda's that work only for them and their specific groups in the nation, yet all the while abusing other groups in the nation unfairly.
> ...



So the fact that they were breaking the law for decades means nothing


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Oh I hope I am never above apologizing, for pity's sake. I did see a lot of these were back to when I joined or just after, at any rate, *I was wrong about that claim and I'm sorry for that.* I will keep that in mind in the future (I mean that sincerely).

Thanks for the information (I also mean that sincerely). Knowledge is power (and that was cliche but probably not so bad I have to apologize for it...heh)


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a grand Idea.... Maybe every race, culture, and creed could stand with Trump to fix this nation for all, instead of fighting him over their own personal agenda's that work only for them and their specific groups in the nation, yet all the while abusing other groups in the nation unfairly.
> ...



I thought if you were brought here as a small child you were not going to be deported. Cause you're not a lawbreaker. Wasn't this the whole DREAM act or whatever?


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


My loyalties are to my friends and neighbors. To the people in my community that I interact with on a daily basis.

Not to some pasty old white men who are afraid of the damn wind and can't leave their homes without guns and body armor.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


So you’re racist as well. Aren’t you the whole package? Have another abortion; you’ll feel better...


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You have no idea who I am do you? You have no idea about my background do you?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


So I’m supposed to allow my property to be violated and my persons to be aggressed? You live in some cushy fucking suburban neighborhood don’t you? Lots of people don’t, so stop judging people that have to survive everyday and live with the possibility of violence everyday.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Since I have absolutely zero power to oppress you, you are probably safe from me. 

But keep your guns handy, brown people are coming for Meemaw. Scary!

Are you one of those terrified white men who are afraid your glory days of oppressive power are fading? Awwwwww.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 5, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I live 7 miles north of Tijuana. You don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Uh-huh...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It sounds like you agree and sympathize with the El Paso killer. Crusius made many of the the same 'points' in his manifesto.

As for fake tweets..errr tears....a lot of that going around. The total lack of empathy displayed here by many is telling.


MindWars said:


> Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> 
> View attachment 272697
> 
> ...


Spin machines working overtime.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


I lived in Cali about 10 from TJ. I suggest you arm yourself.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> ...


Of course..he said that as a negative..and as a reason to act.


----------



## NotYourBody (Aug 5, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


I've lived here all my adult life. I've never had need of a gun. I go to Tijuana on a regular basis. And Rosarito. And Ensenada.

Stop being so afraid. So weak.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It was bound to happen eventually. When the government fails to act in order to resolve the problem, it’s only a matter of time till someone does. Get cracking on solving the invasion problem, and you’ll limit the fuel for the fire.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

NotYourBody said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Oooh shaming tactics! Has that ever worked for you? Ever..?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Just out this morning all this in the headlines:
> ...


He was incorrect on that. As a Roman Catholic who had many, many Mexican American friends growing-up...they voted Republican because of abortion. Now, as for the illegals coming into our country, and from a purely political science standpoint the nut jobber was correct.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 5, 2019)

oh imagine that one.


----------



## MindWars (Aug 5, 2019)

FACT: like it or not






Ohio Board of Elections Website Shows Mass Shooter Connor Betts a Registered Democrat


----------



## Paulie (Aug 5, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Shut your broken record sounding politically retarded ass up.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Thank goodness!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Or..get cracking on crushing the alt/right. That is also an option. Wacko's with guns and an agenda are as big a problem as illegals.
For the majority of America..there is no 'invasion' problem..there is a problem with the enforcement of immigration laws...and I'd love to deport every illegal..including the ones from Europe, Australia, Canada and Asia. Trump could do that..but he does not..and his people give him a pass. The issue many have with your take...is that it is seen as the thinly veiled racism that it is.

I just read that Trump is making noises about gun control..don't worry..he doesn't mean it. LOL! He has threatened to veto two Bills that would mandate just what he is now calling for.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

MindWars said:


> FACT: like it or not
> 
> View attachment 272915
> 
> Ohio Board of Elections Website Shows Mass Shooter Connor Betts a Registered Democrat


So what?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Paulie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 272905
> 
> oh imagine that one.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Whackos with guns, and an agenda haven’t cost me anything. Invaders cost us all daily. And there isn’t a single attempt Trump has made to address the illegals issue that the left hasn’t resisted.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 272905
> ...


LOL 

That's funny. But I like this one better....


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



_lol...you wear delusion well,  & that phallic dependency of yours is crystal clear._


----------



## Paulie (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


C_CaseLaw_Jones and the truth have never met.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


So? The Left is wrong on this issue..big surprise.
So is most of the Right though...just in a different way. Also not a surprise.
The POTUS is the actor here..the guy with the hammer. he could order raids..across the nation at employers of Illegals. He could convene 14.7 deportation courts---and authorize the hiring of additional judges. He could arrest illegals in droves..without notice and without the help of the locals. He could do all of this with a stroke of a pen.
No Congress needed. He is the chief LEO on our nation...all he need do is enforce the law...at the same time he could paper the barrio's with fliers in Spanish..telling illegals that if they self-deport..they can still be considered for immigration..but if they are deported..lifetime ban.

He could instruct the INS to crack down on visa overstays..of whatever country..and get them deported as well.

The Democrats could not do a thing..within the law to stop him.

Yet he does nothing..for fear of public opinion.

So whining about the Left...is just a bit silly---on this issue Trump is a paper tiger..and everyone with a brain knows it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


No I know you leftist to well


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

MindWars said:


> FACT: like it or not
> 
> View attachment 272915
> 
> Ohio Board of Elections Website Shows Mass Shooter Connor Betts a Registered Democrat





Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


The US are the invaders there chief. Always remember that. Your problem with illegal immigration starts with US illegal immigration. Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  Your argument doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


This is probably at least somewhat true but Jesus Christ man look how badly the media paints him as a racist for the things he’s already done (or not done based on your point of view).  He’s always going to be fighting a losing battle with the overall public because the major media is hell bent on destroying his character any way possible. I mean you’ve GOT to be able to see that, no?


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



uh-huh.   you think i'm a gun grabber don'tcha?   lol....


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


"he could paper the barrio's with fliers in Spanish..telling illegals that if they self-deport..they can still be considered for immigration..but if they are deported..lifetime ban."

That sounds like a solid solution. Have you sent this idea to the White House, Mr. Fleegle?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I don't care I know one leftist had a gun Betts


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

Paulie said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



trump has no character & has been racist for decades, going back to him & his daddy getting sued for housing discrimination.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Are you talking about when Trump was a democrat? ok why did democrats love him back then?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


One leftist judge slapping an injunction on any move he makes in regard to deportation, stalls it out. As they’ve been doing... But I agree that he hasnt been nearly aggressive enough.


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



m'k?  am i supposta know what Betts is?  &   what does that hafta do with your overwhelming need to not only hoard but advertise your   <ahem> ' stuff ' ?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > FACT: like it or not
> ...


Conquerors... There’s a huge difference.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Stop playing stupid Connor Betts your leftist mass shooter


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



trump is no (D)  nor is he really (R).  trump is out for himself - always has been & always will be.  all politicians are whores & will love anybody with cash long time.

apparently you think i am a (D) too, don'tcha?   you be one of them poorly educated trumpanzees as well, i see.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Paulie said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I DO see that..although it is an issue at least partially of his own making. The press needs to be irrelevant..as do his hopes for a 2nd term..if he really wishes to solve the problem..or at least hit a good lick at it. But he loves to be loved..almost as much as he loves to be hated.
Trump's Achilles's Heel has always been his thin skin and his desire to be portrayed in a certain way, to the public. Trump refuses to place public weal over personal ambition--thus we are screwed. In this, he is just like every other politician of note..thus making a mockery of the concept of 'draining the swamp'...In fairness..I surmise that if he won a 2nd term...and had nothing to lose..he might act differently..but who knows?


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



oooooooooooooo.............. conner betts is the ohio shooter.................  now i get it!!!   you are a nutter on top of it all....  


you = orange koolaid flavored icing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Trump was always a democrat during the time of those things you and your fellow leftist have accused him of being a racist. You don't contribute money to the party as he did and not be a democrat. Sorry, maybe your fellow democrats shouldn't have loved him so much..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


He's a socialist and a warren supporter. with a gun.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Well that’s always the thing isn’t it?  2nd term is always the more dangerous or more prosperous one because of that. I’m not a brainwashed idiot conditioned to hate him for nonexistent reasons so I see a 2nd term as worth a shot.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Just a difference in timeline..successful invaders become conquerors. But the illegals are not coming in some mythical '_reconquista_'...they want a better life. I empathize--but i know that we need to keep our borders secure..and get a handle on the illegal problem. But the polemic that uses the term 'invaders' is toxic..and at least as much of a danger to our country as the illegal immigration issue itself.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


The Left isn't wrong. Our country is wrong. The very fact that Trump and his racists do nothing to arrest the enablers who hire the illegals proves that this country of ours is the issue, not the illegals.

A short history lesson is in order. First, you cannot be illegal on stolen land. Mexicans were minding their own business until Europeans stole lands they were living on.
Fast forward after WWII, and we took the opportunity to invade Central and South America, took over their governments, resources, and way of life. In the process, going back to the eighties, we welcomed Mexicans into the US to do work, these sorry ass Gringos didn't want to do, thanks to Reagan. That continued through Bush, Clinton, and Bush, until the US citizens had enough. Now the Latin immigrants whose countries we destroyed are now  the enemy who come from shithole countries. It was fine when we invaded Mexico in the eighteen hundreds, and it was fine when we took over Central and South America after WWII, because, you know, we weren't the illegals then. But they are illegal when they come here. If there was to ever be a moral argument to be made, like it or not, that door swings open both ways.

How can they be illegal, and we are not? And when we did it, we took over, creating this refugee crisis at the border. What goes around comes around.  Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com


----------



## Paulie (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The point isn’t how we feel about the wants and desires of the peaceful caravaners it’s the fact that it’s too easy to sneak a bad one in and it isn’t worth the risk when we can’t even control our own domestic crime problems as it is.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> Only one comment by Flapper about my question, if another had shot this shooter on his way into the store (in the back).  Such a forked up system it would be murder? Huh?  Does it look like he is going to Customer Service for an exchange?  A brave good Samaritan may only get one small clean shot.  Do you have to wait till he starts killing?   Mercy.


Yes, you do.
As any police officer will tell you, things are not always as they seem.  Trained law enforcement officers have mistaken all kinds of innocuous objects for guns. People do crazy things like carrying rifles into a crowded stores and brandish guns when they shouldn't.  It may be a stupid thing to do, but it does not give you the right to shoot them because you decide they are killers.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 5, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Ya, just see the trump family.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Paulie said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


"Paint him as racist" ? Seriously? His deplorable base was laughing at the idea of shooting them, and guess what,  because of that racism, 30 were shot and killed; Trump smirked at idea of shooting migrants at rally three months before El Paso massacre


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



ya ya ya......................  & when has liz spewed racist rhetoric that ginned up her ' base '? same with the dude who was a bernie supporter & shot the senator in the ball field?   the texas shooter - charged with a hate crime pulled the trigger cause he had permission by the 'president' of the US-  so save it....    apples & orange koolaid, dude....

can ya guess who got lousy NRA ratings outa the 3?  can you guess why?


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Paulie said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Paulie, you're aware that 90% of the "reporters" and "news infotainers" in the press are the minions of the Democrat Party, and I can see that you believe that public opinion often influences people in office to crater to the latest ho-hummery of press followers.

I hope you make your assessments with a little more respect to the silent majority of hard-working Americans who want right to be done, and they have what amounts to helpless, silent anger to the smarm the left-leaning press has tried to cover the earth (and its facts) with. Enough of them may vote for a man who made it through the pit of fire his loyal opposition so carefully planned to destroy him in, just because the silent majority may be more willing to vote to end his harassment that the left so unendingly provides.

The left could survive what their leadership put them through if they put up or shut up. For one thing, there is smoldering anger over the treatment of people at the border that the Democrats may NOT EVER pass funding for their needs while waiting to see whether they will be sent hom or be put on a waiting list to cross.

Nobody in America understands why the Democrats can't let go of grocery money for these poor people. Some very generous border patrols provide a meal now and then if they have leftovers from the earnings. But what does their _primadonna,_ AOC do when she's spent 15 minutes looking into things by leaving the comfort of an air-conditioned limousine with perks to briefly get someone to confirm her narrative that likely originated in a spin room in Washington, DC. She gets back into the limo, going back to the airport she is going to destroy with the New Green Deal (except for celebrities like herself, of course).

Someone thank her for pissing off the barracuda in every single independent voter and every single silent majority voter who go to the polls in November of 2020 to vote the little Lyre bird outta office, and put someone who gets along with the executive office to do things that need to be done in someplace other than a clouded brain that demands perfection in everybody else except herself.

I bet she lets off steam by going and buying herself another designer dress after making certain no immigrant waiting at the border has food to eat and soap and water for a bath, and not even a stable to live in while they're waiting indeterminably for underfunded attention to a ruling three months away.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Your entire post is deeply flawed and ignores the realities of our times. Yes, you can be illegal on stolen..or as I like to call it..conquered land. That fight is OVER! We won..they lost. Live with it. Yes..we took..and we took..and we took. So what/ that is what countries do/ Why do you think we have them/ To ensure the other guy's way of life? I would point out that we also gave...millions of lives and billions of dollars..and we gave...and we gave..and we are still giving.The world is a better place because of America.
I've probably forgotten more history that you have ever dreamed of...warts and all. The one thing that i have learned is that trying to redress the historical wrongs of the past--between nations..a couple of hundred years later..is a fool's game..and usually is just the 'bloody flag' some politicians are waving to gain power.

BTW..applying moral arguments to the affairs of nations..is a fool's game as well. Nations do not have morals..they have imperatives. Ours is to survive.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Paulie said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


On this..we agree. Along with a revamping of the immigration process to address the needs of our country regarding lawful workers...and a crackdown of employers that provide incentives for illegals by employing them.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Is your argument about semantics or the issue, because I see nothing there that covers the issue?


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 5, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


You have never lived in Scandi, U.K. Have you.?
I presume you will return your socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Trump was not the cause of the El Paso killings.  He didn't call for it.  He didn't even suggest any form of violence.  Yet knowingly or not he did encourage it.  When a person at his rally screams out to shoot them, he doesn't chastise him, he just gives one his grins.  When he calls for sending them back at his rally.  He knows the statement will be understood by many of his supporters to mean get rid of the Hispanics, Muslims, Blacks, etc.  Trump does not set the fires, he just brings the matches and fuel and his radical followers do the rest.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Nothing semantic about it. The difference between the two is success. It’s in mine, and my kins interest to see that they don’t succeed.  How’s that cover it for you?


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


I'm not interested in dressing up the past. I'm interested in not repeating it.

Just because we took, doesn't give us the moral high ground. Because "we took" is the reason there is a refugee crisis today, while we scapegoat immigrant populations as the enemy and the other. Any human who can't see the obvious injustices/ wrongs in that, is either stupid or just plain evil. And by the way, that money we gave, take a wild guess where it went? Geopolitical News Analysis and Forecasting | Geopolitical Monitor  We gave it to dictators, and the people got shit. How do I know? Because I know the people personally who were victims of our invasions.

So, this so called conversation our country is having about the "so called illegals", continues to be disgusting and evil. We  fix the problem by minding our own damn business. That's how we "don't repeat", as you say.  One can't expect to "JUST" be a pile of shit by taking from others, and not expect to have to pay for being a pile of shit. What would you have these immigrants do, turn around and walk straight into the ocean? Because we took everything they had, and these countries are run by gangs now, thanks to the good ole USA.

There are zero flaws about my post, because our history tells the exact same story, and that is reality.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


A wink, a nod, a smirk, is all his base needs. They can't wait. They are eaten up by hate.


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Might help if the con knew the correct Ohio city.
Toledo?


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


If the result of invading other countries and taking over their governments, resources, and way of life, while creating an illegal immigration/refugees crisis at the border, that the US pays for, and has had to deal with because of what we did, how did that equate to success? 

And why would you not want countries like Guatemala, El Salvador, and Honduras to succeed? What have these people done to you? 

Your argument is one that justifies pure evil by the way.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


So Trump _didn't_ bite the hand that feeds him and oughta get a spankin' for it?   

.Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Well, he did ask Stormy for one


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


It's the ideology that Warren pushes, the Democrat agenda that creates these monsters. Regardless if she doesn't want it in public eye she and her party helped to create them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


well at least he didn't say we had 57 or 58 states.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What agenda would that be? That invading other countries like we have done is wrong, because it creates a refugee crisis, and that we shouldn't be scapegoating immigrant populations for our bad behavior?


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


But he does laugh at the idea of shooting innocent people though. As does his deplorable base.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Well, if you ask me, I'd say he got one in spades from her extortionist lawyer who now is in the slammer for extorting from other people, too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The agenda of hate and division.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


link you lying sack of dog shit.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> But the polemic that uses the term 'invaders' is toxic..and at least as much of a danger to our country as the illegal immigration issue itself.



Illegals sure don't show up in the top ten, probably not even in the top 20 of U.S. problems.  "Toxic" polemic sure is tearing at the core of U.S. society, as it infuses it with, yes, "toxic" (well stated) hatred that is easily fungible and directed against whatever Other you can think of.    I'd say, the two problems don't even begin to compare in magnitude.

At most, undocumented immigrants are a problem amplifier, or, to be more precise, a force that exacerbates domestic problems, such as an exploitative, plutocratic economy, an ill-guided "War on Drugs" that fills the coffers of cartels and enables them to buy guns by the shipload and legislatures and law enforcement departments on top of that, or the imperial mindset that breezily dismisses and passes over ravaging and destabilizing other countries, and then turns around and whines over the consequences thereof showing up on their own doorstep.

All told, the whole "Illegals! Illegals! Illegals!" propaganda is just another smoke screen thrown up to distract from the plutocracy robbing the country blind, and in significant part, thanks but no thanks to the close alliance with the wide and deep White supremacist undercurrent in U.S. society, it works like a charm (again, and again, and again).


----------



## OldLady (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Okay, whose turn is it to call the feds on Vastator?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Guatemala, El Salvador, and Honduras free to be as successful as they want to be as countries. I couldn’t care less. I’m not talking about the countries. I’m talking about the trash from those countries that keeps getting chucked over the fence into my country; where me, and mine have to pay for it. I care about me, and mine above all else. What you call evil is what me, and mine call love.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I listened to his speech.  Where did he say Toledo?  He sure said Dayton plain as day when he started off.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Only in youre loony world is loyalty to ones country considered a criminal act. Apparently you’re on the wrong side of the border...


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Listen again.
Prob will blame it on the TelePrompter


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Nice productive reply.
I learned a lot


----------



## OldLady (Aug 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


No thanks.  You don't know where he said it either?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It was at the end, when he was invoking the shit out of God.  Here's a FOX News link:

Trump called out for confusing Dayton with Toledo in mass shooting remarks


----------



## OldLady (Aug 5, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


That explains it!  I clicked off when he went into the Amens.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Your reality is nothing but your perception...I find it flawed..you find it correct. No matter..in the end--history decides the victors...Our country is built on immigration--but we always have..and, hopefully, we always will, distinguish between immigration..and the illegal entering of our country. There are always winners and losers..I'll not apologize for the foresight our ancestors had..in ensuring that we were the former..and not the latter.

Reality is what is..not what you wish it to be.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


As I understand it, there were no "illegals" entering the country until 1924.  Until then, if you got here, you were in (unless you were Chinese--then you were out).  So your ancestors and mine weren't running around checking people's immigration status and having a fit about it if they hadn't done paperwork.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You are,of course, correct. The country was a lot bigger then....and filling it up..was seen as a good thing. The laws began to change under the impetus of pure racism..funny how some things never change,eh?
The fight has been going on ever since.
Now we have a crowded country..and the threat of terrorism--I still think we should let people in---but we should be in control of who..and when.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

​


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Helping Guatemala, El Salvador, and Honduras would be the most effective long term solutions and probably the least expensive way of solving our illegal immigration problem. Presidential deals last only as long as the president is in office and often less.  The basic problems that drive people over thousands north will remain.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Now we have a crowded country..and the threat of terrorism--I still think we should let people in---but we should be in control of who..and when.



The U.S. is nowhere near qualifying as a "crowded country."  The threat of terrorism emerges overwhelmingly from the White nationalist nutters, as spurred to action by Trump's hateful rhetoric, and when you've burned your neighbor's house to the ground, you kind of lost your say one who shows up at the doorstep asking for help.  That dog ain't hunting.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


 My perception is our history. Our written history has already taught us that, which has nothing to do with  perception.

It's not about apologizing for what we did yesterday, it's about doing what's right today.

You can't talk out of both sides of your mouth and expect to be taken seriously when you advocate for legal immigration while violating that same principle towards other countries. Did they invite us there to take over their countries while we stand on our pedestal of high ground guarding our conquered territory? Of course not.

To preach to others about legal immigration is nothing more than an insult to those who's sovereignty was violated twice, by the same crowd who excuses it for themselves, once again. How fucked up is that?

And obviously you have no answer to my question. Once again, after we conquered them, pushed them back, then went and violated them again by taking over the land that is left, what do you expect them to do? We've already taken everything, and you expect them to adhere to laws we ourselves violated, "TWICE?"  LOl!  At some point your argument has no credibility and becomes nonsensical.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


DING! This man is one of  the smartest guys on this forum. Thank you!  This is how you solve illegal immigration. Illegal immigration wouldn't be a thing if we hadn't stole everything from them, but we did. Now it is time to help them get their lives back in their own countries. We need to fix what we undid.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


It's all double talk now. It all depends on skin color today.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Religion is the smokescreen to talk shit and sound good. Totally pathetic.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Trump smirked at idea of shooting migrants at rally three months before El Paso massacre  I have no reason to lie to Trump apologists.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Thank you! He's just another one supporting and propping up the talk for murder by these white Nationalist terrorists. We hope he will be another one who goes on the radar. There are probably quite a few on this very forum who will need to be watched very closely.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Youre paranoid... If you think just because one of yours went on a shooting spree... Again... That people are going to quit calling a spade, a spade; you’re bound for disappointment,...


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > But the polemic that uses the term 'invaders' is toxic..and at least as much of a danger to our country as the illegal immigration issue itself.
> ...


They believe it is the single largest threat to their illegal election strategies. That is why the issue is front and center for them.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


And you are a terrorist sympathizer. Your own words tells us that. Hopefully someone is watching you close.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Is that all you have an opinion of a foreign journalist? No video? is that Russia trying to influence America's media and politics?


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


It's a video of Trump at his own rally. His own words and laughter are not opinions by some journalist. Lol! Are you capable of logical, coherent discussion?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He was from your side of the aisle. Even many amongst you are sick of illegals. Keep an even closer eye on your own. They’re the ones with a history of mass murder...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I never saw a video


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Helping Guatemala, El Salvador, and Honduras would be the most effective long term solutions and probably the least expensive way of solving our illegal immigration problem. Presidential deals last only as long as the president is in office and often less.  The basic problems that drive people over thousands north will remain.



We already help those 3 countries to the tune of $1 billion in foreign aid.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You aren't saying anything that changes what you said. Do you think the scum at Trump's rally were the only one's in broad daylight hollering and laughing about killing innocent human beings? That sort of scum of the earth is in more places than we care to want. And you aren't by yourself on this forum either. We know who and what your kind is. We've always known it. But now we are all on alert, and thanks for the heads up. We are all now aware that at any time, one of Trump's radical murdering cults he has recruited, could easily be in a Walmart near you.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


What a lot of people ignore is the fact that we need workers but we need to change our laws so we bring in more not less legal immigrants.  Anti-immigration forces create all kinds propaganda to show that immigrants are stealing jobs from Americans but it just isn't so. Legal immigrants create jobs because they tend to open more businesses than native born Americans.  And most of those that don't, do jobs native born Americans won't do.

Right now we have a labor shortage of 7 million people.  By 2024, the number is expected to grow to 24 million and our birth rate has just hit a 32 year low.  If we are going continue growing our economic, more legal immigration is a necessity.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Your signature says it all chief.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Absolutely! It's a given.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Except both shooters came from the Lefts camp. And everyone knows it. Your disinformation agenda has already failed. But do continue trying. It amuses me to no end...


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Helping Guatemala, El Salvador, and Honduras would be the most effective long term solutions and probably the least expensive way of solving our illegal immigration problem. Presidential deals last only as long as the president is in office and often less.  The basic problems that drive people over thousands north will remain.
> ...


No we don't. That money goes to the Dictators and mafia in those countries  that we put in control there, to do what a few Oligarchs want the Dictators  to do for them here. That money doesn't go to the people.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Take away the government handouts that you and I pay for; and see how many businesses they open. As for jobs the left claims Americans won’t do. Complete and utter nonsense. Americans will do it if the price is right. Always have. Sounds like you like getting the jobs you wouldn’t do, done on the cheap...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Liberals are traitors that is true
However I am watching the rally from 2019 nope it's not what your link said.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


The camp they came from is irrelevant. The rhetoric sites that  they were Trump supporters by way of his agenda which was/is hate for the others. The agenda is what matters, not the camp.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You wish it was “irrelevant”. Turns out it’s just “inconvenient” for you. But keep trying to spin. I’m enjoying every minute of it. Guess how many people you’ve convinced with your hair on fire rhetoric... I’ll wager zero...


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That's stupid. Illegals pay way more into this country than is received. 

As for your argument telling us  Americans will do the  jobs the immigrants already do? If that were true, we wouldn't have all these immigrants.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I could care less what side of the fence any of these folks are on. At the end of the day, they support Trump and your murdering terrorist agenda. We already now about you. Just look at your signature. It says everything we need to know about you.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I can't do any more than what I already linked. You can probably youtube the same thing. Trump and his murdering supporters were laughing at the idea of shooting innocent people.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Yes it does. I proudly proclaim what I stand for. And if you weren’t concerned about how much negative press these two shooters were giving your side; You wouldn’t be crying Trump, Trump, Trump... You know your side has yet again turned out another murderous shit bag or two. Don’t worry... give it a week or so and you’ll give us at least another.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


They already know who is telling the truth and who isn't. I don't need to campaign for my honesty. But you may have to.  All they need to do is look at your signature and read your rhetoric.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I watched the rally nope never happen. You got Russianized


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You’ve proven yourself to be completely bereft of any intelligence.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


"A murderous shit bag or two". Wow!  Don't try and inflate it to two.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You obviously are blind, deaf, and dumb. Seek help.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Don't break your neck proving me wrong there Sling Blade.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I openly say what I’m for. No wonder you’re triggered. You aren’t for any of them. Anyone who isn’t is a scumbag on principle alone, and most certainly isn’t to be trusted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You obviously are to TDS influenced to see that you are being Russianized. Useful sheeple for the kremlin.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Hopefully they'll be watching some of these lone wolves Trump has recruited. With principles like yours, who needs enemies right?


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The Kremlin already rounded up their American Trump whores. They wouldn't have much use for me. I'm not much into giving bj's to the Kremlin. That's Trump's crowd.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> They believe it is the single largest threat to their illegal election strategies. That is why the issue is front and center for them.



If you mean purging voter rolls, disenfranchising minorities and poor, closing down polling stations in ... inconvenient districts and similar shenanigans ("illegal election strategies"), I can't quite see how illegals would be a threat.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The left. That’s who. They cannot survive short of fabricating them...


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



wow wow wow.........................    just stunning.

here jethro -  that cute exchange happened in FLA.................


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > They believe it is the single largest threat to their illegal election strategies. That is why the issue is front and center for them.
> ...


They aren't. But Brown and Black people generally are, who are legal voters.


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



here is a whole SHIT load of links for ya in case you say something even stupider like it was doctored.  take yer pick:

trump rally shoot them laugh youtube - Google Search


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Thanks! These deplorables are always more than eager to play  the game of the willfully stupid. They are conveniently like crib babies. LOl!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


LOL all I heard was a blurp it wasn't discernable with exception to the caption telling you what they want you to think you heard. as I said you sheeple have been Russianized


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


So that weak ass shit was your evidence? funny thing I watch the video on youtube without edit and never heard that. lol


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...









*^^^  trump loves them long time.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That's it? another caption? lol


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



_
lol.... i'm  reading you like a book, jethro._

Breaking News - Breaking confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart 18 ppl shot


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


This folks is what it means to be a totally brain dead Trump deplorable. The video everyone can see, watch, and hear, if you speak English of course, points out clearly what was said, supported, and laughed about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Poor little Russianized sheeple. Now Now what the President was talking about was invaders coming into the country. Not people already in the country.


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



tons of tubers.  you are really playing stupid.... it's not flattering.  just give it up,...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So Blurp means to shoot them?is that Russian?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You got nothing comrade


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Your denial isn't going to help you. Move on instead  of making a fool of yourself pretending to use your alternative universe as an excuse for an argument.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Trump walked into this shit, and his deplorable base took the bait;


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



remember when he said not to believe what you see or hear?  don't believe your own eyes & ears?   lol..............stick with donny.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Comrade sheeple you need to come up with somethng better than a blurp with a caption telling you what they want you to hear.


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




changing the goal posts now?  soooooooooooooooooo predictable............


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Trump walked into this shit, and his deplorable base took the bait;


MSNBC? LOL


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you like it when donny whispers in yours.................


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope not changing anything but tell me is Blurp Russian for shoot?


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Trump walked into this shit, and his deplorable base took the bait;
> ...



i understand nicole wallace is a (R).................

now que up & give her your label of 'RINO'.................

right jethro?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Putin has said American leftist gives him the best head.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Untrue..despite the massive spin being attempted by the alt/right. No one really believes that shyte except for you...take you head out of the echo chamber and see how this is playing across America. For El Paso---White Nationalist Domestic Terrorism is the label the FBI is using. No one cares that the Dayton shooter was a Democrat--to most people, the political party a crazy belongs to is totally irrelevant. Couple this with the Gilroy shooter..another extremist--and the pressure is building for the Govt.to 'do something'---that something they do..may be the death knell of the extreme alt/right. At least i hope so.

Of course, you are going to call the MSM's take 'Fake News'---the vast majority do not care..they think you guys are as crazy as the shooter..and I'm not so sure they're wrong.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Again MSNBC is all that needs to be said for a retort. Or I could go with the old tried and true FAKE NEWS.


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



lol....  it's not working............  you know what you heard but you bend over for president dotard cause he sends you to your happy place.   well him & those phallic symbosl you hoard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


msm IS PRETTY MUCH FAKE NEWS


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I don't lie all I heard was a blurp with the caption shoot them 
Try a little harder.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Damn man..you're squirming like an ant in the frying pan!


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


*
^^^*


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Over 200m people beg to differ. Oh the slant is there..no doubt--and you can find some gaffs that make one laugh..but compared to GateWay Pundit or InfoWars--CBS looks pretty damn good! Guess who shapes the opinions, eh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


no I waiting for this bombshell video


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


lol sure and hillary is going to win.lol


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Where do you get your news, current events?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


it's a sure desperate act when you have to go to fake news MSNBC to make your argument. lol


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


LOL! Look man..you can get your crowd to agree  here..but we're talking about just who the country, as a whole, is holding responsible. You can bet it is not the Left!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Well it's not fake news that is 90% owned by 5 corporations


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Keep hope alive! Cause all the evidence leads them to the left. Lol! As for your pipe dream about people not caring which side of the the aisle is spawning these killers? Your either lying or haven’t read the threads on this board, or any comments section on the various news outlets...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


lol still waiting on that bombshell video.


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i'm doing this only cause it's fun watching you writhe....

this is from a FOX affiliate reporting from FLA.  now how'z you gonna spin spin spin away their reporting, 'eh?

*'Only in the Panhandle': Trump chuckles at suggestion to 'shoot' migrants during Florida rally*
By Kelly Taylor Hayes
*Posted* May 09 2019 02:40PM EDT
*Video Posted* May 09 2019 03:52PM EDT
*Updated* May 09 2019 03:52PM EDT

*PANAMA CITY BEACH, Fla.* - President Donald Trump joked with the audience Wednesday at a Florida rally when someone in the crowd shouted a suggestion that migrants crossing into the United States from Mexico should be shot.
[...]

'Only in the Panhandle': Trump chuckles at suggestion to 'shoot' migrants during Florida rally


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


ROTFLMAO! You poor deluded fool..that means nothing! Get your head out of your..errr...past...and realize no one care about Hillary...no one. Watch the lead tonight on any of the MSM stations, including FOX..and see who is getting the blame..again..it is not the Left!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Wasn't the implication that Trump said it about immigrants and not illegals crossing the border?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Anyone that flows fake news is delusional.or should I say TDS influenced.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



bigrebnc is like all trump supporters, they all claim the MSM is "fake news" and yet none of them answer the question, "where do they get information on current events"?


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



do you think that should _*really*_ matter?  

  ' shoot them ' .


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


So you get your information from the democrat propagandist media? which 90% is owned by 5 corporations


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...




noooooooooooooooooooo................................ he brought up hillary?

but of course!  why not???????????????


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Yes invasion shouldn't be allowed  but anyway you have me mistaken with someone else who thinks fox is the go to for news. They are also part of MSM.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Yes hillary lose just shows your failure in the belief of MSM


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



& there you have it folks.   ^^^ this is what trump has created.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope what created Trump was 8 years of media cover-up for obama and now it shows.


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



this might help you come out of your methane filled bubble of hate & ignorance if you ever dare to really be brave.....................

Media Bias/Fact Check - Search and Learn the Bias of News Media


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Not going to work sonny I saw it happen with my own eyes.don't fucking bother with that shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 5, 2019)

big day tomorrow good night try a little harder next time


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


All the evidence...none of us have seen..all the evidence....and your attempts to spin the whole thing..are just not working...again....who so you think the majority are blaming..who do yo think the FBI is investigating?  Comments on this board? Meaningless..A right wing echo chamber buys into the Left wing theory..now there's some news!


----------



## playtime (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> big day tomorrow good night try a little harder next time



looks like we came full circle, jethro....   'sonny'?   haaaaa...............

Breaking News - Breaking confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart 18 ppl shot


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



You've proved my point.  You can't, or won't (too embarrassed?) to respond and tell the readers where you get topical & current information.

Let me guess, your source's are:  Limbaugh, Hannity, Savage, Fox Talking heads, Ingraham; Coulter, Levin, Alex Jones and Blogs on far right internet sites:  The Real Fakers, liars and historical revisionists.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Not if you can't prove it is.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > big day tomorrow good night try a little harder next time
> ...


There never was a cognitive thought that I could absorb from these deplorables in this thread. They knew this thread was a mind field that they could never escape from.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


It’s main stream that it’s fake news


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


There is no evidence that leads to the Left. Stay with those alternative facts and we'll wave to you  when we drive by the institution.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


We'll good! Now provide the proof.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


They don't. It's all make believe.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


For the past 48 hours they have said trump caused the mass shooting lol that’s 48 hours of fake news


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


"Blurp?" There's that alternative universe we were talking about  again.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Boss, you are incapable of grade school level discussion. Please leave. It's so embarrassing.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Yep! He could shoot someone too and they wouldn't care. We are living the modern day Jim Jones I'm afraid.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Again..whatever..same question..who do you think the majority of America is blaming for the El Paso attack? do you even know/ Are you afraid to say/ You people are in the margins on this one. I live in the Reddest of the Red states..Idaho..and all my friends..trump voters to a person...believe that the El Paso was a RW wingnut...A white nationalist. Now..they do have some sympathy...and they do think that it's the evil Democrats that drove him off his rocker..which is absurd..but not one of them thinks he was a Leftist.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


lol tds


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He likes "Blurp" right now. Only he gets to hear it though, no one else.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 5, 2019)

The problem with liberal leftist thinking in which makes them Anti-America is this - A Parrable for the occasions.

Let's imagine that we all work at a corporate run factory/wharehouse etc, and in these places socialism or socialist policies are rampant due to the one size fits all ideology's or thinking's when it comes to the employee conduct and/or their behaviours.

Let's say that a hap-hazzard employee is hired, and that he received the same training as everyone else in his Dept. But all of a sudden this employee figures out how to exploit something the safety Kings undoubtedly had missed, and so he gets injured due to his fight with the un-noticed crack found in the sanding wheel in which he wrecklacely created by misusage of the wheel. Ok so the injury is a facial one, and it is concerning his nose, and almost his eye's. 

What happens next ??

The corporation then imposes heavy uncomfortable (fog easily) face shields to be worn by every employee regardless of their duty status or station. 

Now this ends up opening up a huge can of worms that actually leads to many more problems or accidents unseen at the time all due to the knee jerk reaction that took place, but once decisions are made, well of course we have all seen it time and again, where next pride kicks in until someone with power comes in to save the day, and reverts back to common sense measures that end up retraining the hazzardous one, while protecting the good employee's who needed not a sentence be set upon them if they had not been involved in or around the accident.

The problem with leftist or liberals is that they need conformity at all cost, and even at the cost of our freedom's as good people, they still seek or need conformity at all cost.

How about let's go back to punishing or retraining the bad citizen's or employee's if possible, and leave to good folks free to do what a free people do in life.

Socialism is destructive, and it is totally unfair in a society like we have created, and especially like the one that we have created for ourselves, and for our friend's of all color, character, and creed in America.

To even think that the good citizens should give up their guns is ludicrous, and it is just crazy thinking.  It's time to deal strictly with the bad guy's while leaving the good guy's alone.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> The problem with liberal leftist thinking in which makes them Anti-America is this - A Parrable for the occasions.
> 
> Let's imagine that we all work at a corporate run factory/wharehouse etc, and in these places socialism or socialist policies are rampant due to the one size fits all ideology's or thinking's when it comes to the employee conduct and/or their behaviours.
> 
> ...


Is this what this is all about, guns? 30 people were killed by terrorists who got their marching orders from Trump, and all you care about are your own selfish wants. Wow, what a prick.

We are at war with Right-wing terrorism and all you give a shit about is your guns. 
Hate Map  Wake up people. This is war.

Right-wing terrorism is more of a threat than Islamic terrorism as the stats show for the US.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with liberal leftist thinking in which makes them Anti-America is this - A Parrable for the occasions.
> ...


Lol Dayton shooter was a lefty, socialist, warren supporter.. you need a education.. you obviously can’t retain facts.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 5, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Then what about the mass shootings before Trump? What caused those?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


These clowns online posts, and political affiliations have been splattered all over media, this forum, and this thread. Your claim to have not seen it proves you to out as the liar you are. If you cannot persuade with truth, and have to resort to lies; I have no time for you. Good luck in your crusade. You’ll need it.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 5, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


So these friends you claim to have are as ill informed as you? What a shocker. Thinking men care about what actually is. Not what people feel, or believe...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Well, he's white.

What do you Communists mean by "nationalist?" Someone who believes in the nation of the USA? So would those who raise their hand in the military "Marine Nationalists?" "Army Nationalists?" etc?

You Communists seek a global dictatorship, but decent people support a sovereign nation. The idea that "Nationalists,"  those who support a sovereign nation with borders and a culture are somehow bad is disgusting - our vile and traitorous media have mind fucked far too many in allowing this kind of obscenity in the national debate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I support the NATION of America, the United States. IF the traitor democrats don't like it, fuck them. These Marxist scum democrats are wearing damned thin.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 5, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...




Other republic pols.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Go to some war torn 3rd World country...then bitch about how dangerous the United States is. You are correct. No crisis.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Then arm yourself and get concealed carry.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You support the nation of Right-wing, white nationalist  terrorism, if you support Trump. The single biggest threat to national security. It is now a bigger threat than international terrorism.

Hate Map


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 5, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Well, it seems like you have it down to a science. I will leave you to that.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


What’s wrong with being a white person who loves their country? Liberals have tried to twist it into “ white supremacy.” Totally different. Also, they want to twist it into fascism which it is not. See, that way liberals can brand all conservative whites as hate mongers.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> You support the nation of Right-wing, white nationalist  terrorism, if you support Trump. The single biggest threat to national security. It is now a bigger threat than international terrorism.
> 
> Hate Map



If you support leftist Democrats you are supporting Muslim terrorism.  (makes about as much sense)


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > You support the nation of Right-wing, white nationalist  terrorism, if you support Trump. The single biggest threat to national security. It is now a bigger threat than international terrorism.
> ...


There was a 226% increase in hate crimes in the areas where Trump held his rallies, and you want to talk about Leftist Democrats where there is zero evidence they support Muslim terrorism. You are a liar and you cannot prove me wrong. What a piece of work you are.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


What does being white and loving your country have to do with white hate groups who are nothing more than  terrorists? People who really love their country don't commit acts of terrorism on their own people. And all those who support Trump, support his terrorist, (wink and a nod agenda), against minorities and other whites who do not agree with him.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Yes he is the authority on everything. He is another new age Catholic/Christian with little faith who looks at Mary Magdaline and Judas as the standard bearers that people can ph uk up over and over and over and over and you better forgive them. There comes a point where people are being misled and are suckers.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Then why are liberals  branding white people who love their country as “racist mass shooters?” Nationalism is love of ones country. WTF?


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



MSNBC?


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 5, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Yes he is the authority on everything. He is another new age Catholic/Christian with little faith who looks at Mary Magdaline and Judas as the standard bearers that people can ph uk up over and over and over and over and you better forgive them. There comes a point where people are being misled and are suckers.



Pure hatred....Sad really ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It appeared in an earlier post. But be my guest, jump right in. The concrete floor to the pool is closer than it looks. <giggle>


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Chris Hayes is as dynamic as a stick of butter...and has dame IQ.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I've seen everything on this board..it's not 'evidence'. Most of it is also irrelevant..but that's a personal judgement--as in..you give a while lot more weight to party affiliation than i do....as for crusades..LOL..I think your agenda fits that description far more than i do.

And as for lies..until you and your ilk can present a balanced and nuanced argument without outright distortions and lying..i think you've got me beat there as well.

Tell me again just what they are calling the El Paso shooter all across America?Right Wing White nationalist and racist. What are the apologists calling him here/ Leftist Environmentalist!
With such a disconnect...how can anyone even begin to believe anything on this board? i come here to be amused..to laugh at the crazies..and sometimes..to be educated.
Give you a clue..you haven't educated me, at all.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You're not very smart, are you? maybe some news sources other than InfoWars would do you good...I dunno.
My point..wasted on you, no doubt..is that whatever you say here..the vast majority of America is going with the truth.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Who are the Liberals doing that? I'm a Liberal, and I'm branding anyone who supports Trump and his racism/terrorist agenda through white Nationalism, and evil. But I never branded any white person who loves their country as "racist mass murderers", because no person who truly loves his or her country is going to commit mass murder on its own citizens. Only a terrorist would or could do such a thing, along with any Trump supporter at this stage in the game.

In other words, you can't do both. You can't love your country and still support Trump. Trump promotes terrorism through winks, nods, and  rhetoric, just to stoke the hate against the others in this country, and other whites who do not agree with him. That's not love of country. That's a hate agenda against our country.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


No worries, I already posted evidence that page was created after Crusius was arrested. Righties are dumb. They'll ignore reality anyway and believe that really is Crusius' MyLife page.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


*"Trump promotes terrorism through winks, nods, and rhetoric"*

Absolutely he does. Just the other day, someone at his rally yelled out to shoot Mexicans and he laughed it off and made a joke of it.


He's a sick fuck. There's just no way around it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 5, 2019)

You can't love your country and want to see it's borders overrun.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


We are a nation in crisis, and all you can do is post stupid shit;


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> You can't love your country and want to see it's borders overrun.


Our borders aren't being over run. Illegal immigration is at a fifty year low. Try another pitiful excuse. 

Anyone who supports Trump and his terrorist agenda doesn't love their country. Trump Claims There Is a Crisis at the Border. What’s the Reality?

You are nothing but a liar.


----------



## BWK (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


This fucking idiot blamed the internet and video games on the killing. So how come other countries with internet and video games aren't experiencing the same thing?


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He also thinks one of the shootings occurred in Toledo. He's not all there, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're status climbing again, Mr. Faun. You use people like stepping stones, i.e. "righties are dumb." How high up on the evolutionary ladder do you think that will pull you? One whole millimeter?


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


You've had 3 years to lie your ass off about our President. The lies were disproven. Every word the President says is your opportunity to put him down some more. Thank you for your part in making America very annoyed at what the Democrats are up to today. All them negative vibes! They paint a picture!


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


How else should idiots who fall for such an easily debunked stunt be described?


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



We are NOT a nation in crisis however MSNBC is certainly in crisis, only loony lefties believe anything that MSNBC puts out.  Maddow is a fucking liar too.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 5, 2019)

BWK said:


> Who are the Liberals doing that? I'm a Liberal, and I'm branding anyone who supports Trump and his racism/terrorist agenda through white Nationalism, and evil. But I never branded any white person who loves their country as "racist mass murderers", because no person who truly loves his or her country is going to commit mass murder on its own citizens. Only a terrorist would or could do such a thing, along with any Trump supporter at this stage in the game.
> 
> In other words, you can't do both. You can't love your country and still support Trump. Trump promotes terrorism through winks, nods, and  rhetoric, just to stoke the hate against the others in this country, and other whites who do not agree with him. That's not love of country. That's a hate agenda against our country.



You're not a liberal, you are a radical leftist by what you constantly post and your obvious TDS problem.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Still in overkill mode are we? Take two aspirins, and call a physician in the morning, doll.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


There's not much information been released on the Dayton shooter but the manifesto of the El Paso shooter leaves no doubt as what side of the political spectrum he falls.  His tiraid about the Hispanic invasion of Texas, his desire to stop all legal immigration, praise for the New Zealand gunman, and his desire to kill Hispanics leave no doubt that he falls at far far right end of the spectrum.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I see you're too afraid to answer my question; so I'll take the liberty to answer for you..... _dumb._


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 6, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Until he started firing that rifle, there is nothing illegal about those beliefs, as ignorant and repulsive as they may be.  There are posters on the left and right fringes of this forum that appear further from the mainstream than that guy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


ok hows that trump Russian collusion thing I keep hearing about? 
Here's a goodie Kavanaugh is a serial rapist.
we've had bombshell after bombshell that Trump was going down for 2 years.
How about that Steele Dossier?
The clinton Lynch tarmac meeting
there is so much shit on the media  you could write a book.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Oh? What lies did I say about him?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > big day tomorrow good night try a little harder next time
> ...


Yes, registered democrat got it. The shooter was an environmentalist  (tree hugger) Shooters belief predated Trump meaning his hatred came from obama.
You are dealing with me you're going to loose and look foolish sonny


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Yeah, that's it ... Obama inspired a Liberal to kill Democrats.

You cultists are actually getting dumber.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


oh you live in a red state and are a leftist and you saying you have friends in that red state...... is that the equivalent I have a black friend? The el Paso shooter spoke for himself his views predated Trump, therefore, his views gave birth under obama's watch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


obama's hatred for America inspired a lot of things


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

Vastator said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


That's the same as when someone says they have a black friend and then say something racist lol I'm a leftist and have a conservative friend lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> When left wingers coddle and spin for and attack people on behalf Muslims and minorities, they are enabling their worst behaviors.



Naw, dude, we just don't accept that your Islamphobia makes you anything but a raging bigot trying to dress his bigotry up in a nice suit. 



SweetSue92 said:


> I don't watch Levin or listen to Limbaugh and I just can't stand Hannity. So gee, Mac's shaming is not working too well for him this morning. I have read a couple of Levin's books and they're very well-written.



SO you are just repeating their shit through Osmosis?  Or maybe you just think you had an original idea.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Using this site's search function, I entered "regressives expression" and "mac1958". Just that *one combination of words alone* produced 109 hits: Search Results for Query: regressive expression | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The examples go back to 2015, when I first encountered the phrase "Regressive Left" and started using it regularly to describe illiberal leftist authoritarians.



i.e. people who don't accept your bigotry.... whine... don't they hate Muslims just like I do because the Oil Companies and Zionists said to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> So the fact that they were breaking the law for decades means nothing



I'm sure you break laws every day and don't get caught.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


ROTF! You are just trying too hard! I don't know about your circle of people..but I don't..and my friends don't, pick our associates for their political beliefs.
Really, you're actually trying to bring in Obama?? Truly desperate. The contention is not that he listened to Trump and was suddenly infected with racist views..the contention is that Trump has empowered such folk..emboldened them to consider, and to take, action. That is the contention. I don't put near the weight on Trump that the left does...that's because, in the end, I'm not really a Leftist.

I can only imagine the laughter by the libs here, every time I get labeled.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 6, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > So the fact that they were breaking the law for decades means nothing
> ...



Maybe I do but if I am ever caught breaking the law I don't expect not to be punished for it

And these people were caught so you shouldn't have a problem with them getting the punishment prescribed by the law


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Trying....too....hard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Sure LOL


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


No not really you're way too easy


----------



## Paulie (Aug 6, 2019)

playtime said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Yeah I have the mainstream media too


----------



## playtime (Aug 6, 2019)

Paulie said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



no, you have propaganda & rw bullshit, including rotten rudy telling you not to believe what you see or hear &  ' truth isn't truth '.

happy reading!

https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf


----------



## playtime (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



lol... still calling me  'sonny',  'eh?

you're lazy AND ignorant....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Yes Sonny you are lazy


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

playtime said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


They never say anything. And they do this over and over.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You are mental.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Of course he is. On another thread, he claims a trump supporting conservative who killed Democrats to keep Texas Republican -- a Liberal Democrat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You're TDS delusional


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Maybe you should read the manifesto


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Irony alert


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I did. He killed Democrats and potential Democrats to keep Texas Republican. Online, he expressed support for trump, trump's wall and Bill O'Reilly. 

To idiots like you, that makes him a Liberal Democrat.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I love how they desperately try and push it onto Liberals. What a bunch of cowards.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


This coming from the one who's signature is a photo of automatic weapons. How can you say anything if you're a Trump supporter who promotes terrorism and posts your own photo of weapons? Are you planning on following Trump's lead? Inquiring minds would love to know? You fit the profile for sure.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And they aren't through with their murdering terrorism in this country. Just wait for the next terrorist Trump rally in Hillbilly land.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I mean seriously, Trump can't even pretend he gives a shit after getting the city name wrong. He could care less. If his concern was genuine he wouldn't get everything wrong. When he's doing something illegal for his benefit, he doesn't get that wrong does he? It's all relative.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He killed Democrats? So where did you get the political affiliation list for the victims?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Automatic weapons? Care to point those out?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


stating fact is not an act of desperation you're trying to deflect from it is an act of desperation


----------



## beautress (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes he does. In my family, there were lots of kids. Parents have a lot to think about. My cousins, grandmother, dad, mother, and other assorted relatives called the roll. They'd look at Joel and say Jack. They'd look at Buddy and say Joel. It was call the roll time, but everybody was loved just the same.

Trump has a family. it's all the cities and states of the greatest country in the world. He's a human and he has a lot of kids, too. It's just a trait some of us have. We say one's name when we're talking to the other. The love was there, it's just that slip ups happen when a lot is happening around them. The moms, aunts, and grandmas were busy serving everybody else. There minds were on clean hands, sanitary handling of food, what grandpa said he wanted, getting the little ones plates filled first, you name it.

Nobody cares about that name slip up thing in my family. The love is there. Other families do that too. There was somebody on that darn Mayflower that did it too, probably.

I'd cut him some slack, BWK.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


White supremacy is not a mental illness, It's a choice. And it's a choice of evil. I never cut evil any 'slack", nor should anyone else;   Sen. Brown calls for action following mass shootings

People are dead because of Trump. There is no more slack left.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That photo is a deflection? If it weren't so tragic and evil, that would be funny as hell.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Even Trump's facebook ads talk about the invasion of the others. No wonder they are being murdered;


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Your family is not the president. He's evil, plain and simple, and he gets no slack.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Even Trump's facebook ads talk about the invasion of the others. No wonder they are being murdered;




Why are leftist democrats triggered by the word invasion?


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Paulie said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


So, it's the "mainstream medias' fault for exposing Trump for the monster that he is? Are you fucking kidding me? We don't need any media to figure that out. We have our own eyes and ears to know what we need to know about Trump, minus the media.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Even Trump's facebook ads talk about the invasion of the others. No wonder they are being murdered;
> ...


Why do you show up to this forum with bs nonsense and nothing to debate?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Even Trump's facebook ads talk about the invasion of the others. No wonder they are being murdered;
> ...



Misfire!  You should ask why the terrorist murderer was so triggered by the word invasion.  Unless you prefer not to think about that.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> How much do you have to conto
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> ...


He's more concerned about a word versus why this happened in the first place. I'm telling you, Trump and his deplorables could give two shits about the loss of life. They spend all their time defending a criminal and this lying maniac is  desperate to push his terrorist agenda right on top of his base during his rallies. These are some sick, evil, monsters.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




I asked a question.

You think democrats are killing people because they heard a word.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Nope..nice lil try with the Democrats name drop..but it just is not going to fly. I cannot convey how much you guys amuse me when you try to spin in such a lame fashion. Do you really think that, outside of your cult...anyone believes that?

They don't..while you are spinning.....our Govt. is gearing up to smash White Nationalism and White Supremacy. They plan to treat it like Islamic Terror..now there's some irony, eh? They are going to turn the good ole boys..into domestic terrorists. While the majority of our nation..cheers them on!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



To be specific, you asked a stupid fucking question, based on a false premise.

It's okay, and understandable.  Trump is the object of your affections, and a mass murderer took his words to heart, and went to the border to kill "invaders".   Don't let the fact they were really just innocent people doing some shopping bother you.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


"Democrats are killing people?"  Another swing and a miss. Nice try. Why are you so desperate to lie about all these Democrats killing people? The shooter was quoting Trump in his manifesto.

 And by the way, have you googled the statistics of Right-wing, white supremacist terrorism in this country? Not only comparing this to Democrats is a joke,internal domestic terrorism is way more common than Islamic international terrorism in this country. Boy you need to get your shit together on the facts. You can't even present us with an argument that has any truth to it. You're a friggin joke. Get the hell out of here with your stupid ass arguments. It's sick.

And another thing, for all these doofus Republicans on this board, do you know how easy it is for a radical Right winger to register as a Democrat to make Democrats the scapegoat? Do you really believe no one ever thought about that? Lol! You folks are a trip.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I'm not aware of a photo so your mentioning it appears to be another deflection from what I said


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


people who claim violent movies and violent video games don't cause people to kill but yet those same people claim the president's words caused people to kill. How much power do you think Trump has? lol


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I mean seriously, it's so stupid it doesn't even  qualify as a question.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Radical Trump supporters aren't aware of much of anything these days, so keep your blinders on, and your willful stupidity close by. We know you won't disappoint.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


dodge boy about that pic it never happened liar. and again stating fact is not an act of desperation you're trying to deflect from it is an act of desperation.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Your "lol" reminds me of the crowd behind Trump when one of his deplorables shouted "shoot them" and they all did a big "LOL." 

How many people were killed with automatic weapons in other developed countries because of movies and video games again?


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


At this point only a radical knows what he or she is talking about.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



"My ideology has not changed for several years. My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest predate Trump and his campaign for president. I putting this here because some people will blame the President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump’s rhetoric. The media is infamous for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that."
_El Paso Shooter_


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Your ideology fits the profile of white supremacy and your support for domestic terrorism because you support Trump. Trump's facebook ads prove who he is, and your support for him proves who you are. Everyone like you today  is potentially another shooter.

Oh yea, and were those Trump supporting murderers fake too?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


France had over 130 killed with automatic weapons the USA NONE


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



He thought people would blame Trump's rhetoric, because he was echoing Trump's rhetoric and acting on it.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Who can dodge this;


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


tHE SAME COULD BE SAID ABOUT YOU


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


oh my pic? how many of those are automatics? weren't you the one that claimed they were automatics?


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


If it walks like a duck, and quack s like a duck, are that damn stupid to not know it's a duck?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


For every cop that was assassinated the same could be said about obama's rhetoric against cops.and white America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Yes you leftist do a good goose step
GET IN LINE HEP HEP HEP HEP 12341234


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


I don't attend Trump's white supremacist terrorist sponsored rallies. But they are free to come to my house and investigate me anytime. I don't have a hidden agenda of hate towards the others. Trump supporters do.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



That's a steaming pile of monkey shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No you attend racist democrat rallies


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Try and keep it real. You're talking out of your ass. Show us the same rhetoric Obama was conveying about cops as Trump has been spreading about minorities?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


no it isn't it's the truth


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You're losing it bud. There is no such thing. Prove it liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


That's as real as those dead cops because of obama's hate-filled  racist rhetoric


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


You aren't saying anything. Get your shit together and debate or scram. Your boring posts are looking dumber by the minute.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


you hate facts don't you? Democrats are racist they have always been the party of racism


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Post some of "Obama's rhetoric against cops and white America" and let's look at it together.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You are talking like someone who has a shoe in their mouth. Boy talk English and debate. You aren't proving anything. You're a loser.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Point out the facts you used in that exchange.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What facts? Stop spreading lies and debate. So far you are just a loser talking shit about nothing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


The cops acted stupid,
sending in the DOJ on several police shootings 
If I had a son he would be like Tryvon
dude you act as if obama's 8 years is ancient history.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He can't. At this point he's the chicken with the head cut off, he's so off balance.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I don't jump boy just because a leftist says so. go back in this thread or go fuck yourself.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What the hell does that have to do with your lies about Obama and his rhetoric against cops? You're so disoriented you don't know which way is up. Get it together or haul ass out of here. You are being buried by your own lying statements. Get out.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You aren't debating loser. Start talking intelligently about something. You got your ass caught lying about Obama and you can't get out of it. You better scram, because this does not end well for you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You know the deal I've shut you down with every post you make.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Really? damn that went over your head.  then again leftist have a hard time comprehending things.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


That's exactly what I am doing debating a loser


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You're jumping now, because you got caught lying about Obama. Get out now.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You are stalling and saying nothing. Prove your point liar.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You're lashing out because there's nothing else you can do.  There's no link to the bullshit you make up.  If you had facts to post, you'd use them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


are you going to lie and deny obama did not say those things? you may not think they were hate-filled but those who murdered cops most assuredly did. Remember that BLM protest was 5 cops were killed? ALL BECAUSE OF OBAMA'S BIG MOUTH


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Folks, this boys Goose is cooked. He got caught making up shit about Obama and now all he can do is circle jerk around his own nonsense by attempting to distract. What a friggin loser. This just shows how easy it is to box these Trump deplorables in when they are to weak to prove their lies.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



That was a quote from the shooter.
A registered democrat.
Being against illegals invading our country is not a right or left thing.
But if you read his manifesto, the rest of it is leftist, democrat tripe.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Boss, do you have any idea how utterly ridiculous you are looking with that question? You failed to prove your lie, then you go to plan B to cover it up. Please, give it a rest. You have no idea how foolish you look right now.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


No kidding? So Trump is a Democrat?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


 Nope I was not lashing out what makes you think you are special enough for me to lash out? I was stating my position. I do not jump because a leftist says so. Now hop to it fetch those posts you seek within this thread GO_______


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump was a democrat during the times of those accusations you leftist have made against him. So why did yall love him then and not now?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yeah, we can hear you screaming in the night, little fella.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What a failure and a liar who still hasn't had enough of making a total fool of himself. This is so pitiful.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Your dodge is noted.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Did I ever say I loved Trump? You just made up another lie. Lol! You are so off balance you just spew one lie on top of another. Boss, you got the Trump fever bad.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


You aren't special enough, you're just an everyday common variety leftist one of those stormtrooper types.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


LEFTIST, IN GENERAL, did I say you did personally?


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


"Dodge?" How can I dodge my question I asked you that you can't answer? Boss you have totally lost it.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Ad hominem is your only way out of this now. You are totally pathetic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No you're dodging what I said not your question but keep trying you might get there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Pathetic retort keep trying to do better.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Really? Who are the Leftist today, right this minute,  who love Trump?


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You never said anything and you never will. You still haven't answered my question, because you know you can't, because you know you are a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Dude try not to twist what I said 
Go back restructure your sentence to actually fit what I said.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I already did. Remember, I caught you lying about Obama?


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I already did. I don't have to twist anything. You're the one on the ropes. Same question you can't answer. Scratch that question. Answer the first one about Obama? Lol!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Really I haven't said anything?
Here once again obama's hate-filled rhetoric that caused cops to be assassinated
The cops acted stupid,
sending in the DOJ on several police shootings 
If I had a son he would be like Trayvon
dude, you act as if obama's 8 years is ancient history.
OH and it also emboldened city mayors to allow the protestors space to destroy.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

Boss, you are totally done here. We've taken too many trips with you out to the woodshed, and I'm bored with your losing debate. See you on the next one. It's been fun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


no, the search is on you those comments of obama is on record and I'm not searching for common knowledge things obama said. You're questioning it go fetch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Boss, you are totally done here. We've taken too many trips with you out to the woodshed, and I'm bored with your losing debate. See you on the next one. It's been fun.


So you concede?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Facts make a leftist run


BWK said:


> Boss, you are totally done here. We've taken too many trips with you out to the woodshed, and I'm bored with your losing debate. See you on the next one. It's been fun.


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What? Are you high? That's your argument? Obama is 110% spot on. Racism has been a thing in this country for centuries. That isn't a statement of hate, that is a statement of historical fact. And I know you don't want to lock horns with me about those facts.  That's it, because of Treyvon?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Nope obama was wanting to raise racial tension 
You never let a good crisis go to waste


----------



## BWK (Aug 6, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I never run from liars. I just get bored from humiliating them when they box themselves in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You ran, but not from a liar but from facts. Your delusion makes you see anything you don't agree with as a lie.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The left are the stupidest people on the face on the earth. Nothing you people say has any basis in reality, you’re all a bunch of reactionary, emotionally driven morons and when trump wins another term I hope you cry yourselves to sleep every night until his term ends


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 6, 2019)

Paulie said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


Given the idiocy of this post, conservatives are in no position to refer to others as ‘stupid’ or ‘morons.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Versus the Communist pols who are spewing hatred all the time?

Look at that kunt AOC, 

{Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) late Monday said that *President Trump's divisive rhetoric on immigration was "directly responsible" for the mass shooting in El Paso,* Texas that left at least 22 people dead. The freshman New York congresswoman made the comments while speaking *at a vigil in Brooklyn for the victims of the shooting in El Paso and Dayton, Ohio*, according to the New York Daily News. “I’m tired of the questioning if the president is racist. He is,” Ocasio-Cortez told a crowd of about 500 people, the newspaper noted. }}
Demagogic Clown: AOC Declares Trump 'Directly Responsible' for El Paso Mass Shooting

Fucking pig, she is no different than Adolf Hitler or Pol Pot, a festering canker sore.

You Communists have NO room to talk about others, you are the most shameful piles of shit in the nation, Utter demagogues without a shred of decency, enemies of America and anything  decent in this world.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I support AMERICA, that means you are my enemy - since you are an enemy of the Republic and the Constitution it's based on.


----------



## beautress (Aug 6, 2019)

Attorney General William P. Barr issued the following statement:

"The Justice Department joins in mourning with the people of El Paso, Texas. Those who commit such atrocities should be held accountable swiftly and to the fullest extent the law allows."
Statement from Attorney General William P. Barr on Today's Shooting in El Paso, Texas


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


it takes an ignorant person to be a leftist


----------



## Paulie (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


There’s nothing left to debate with you. Everything you people want is based on a narrow minded emotionally driven position that never critically breaks down the topic to predict outcomes and decide what makes the most sense to do. It’s always a reaction to something with you people, whatever feels good to do.  And the cognitive dissonance? It’s off the charts. There’s no getting through to you people.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 7, 2019)

beautress said:


> Attorney General William P. Barr issued the following statement:
> 
> "The Justice Department joins in mourning with the people of El Paso, Texas. Those who commit such atrocities should be held accountable swiftly and to the fullest extent the law allows."
> Statement from Attorney General William P. Barr on Today's Shooting in El Paso, Texas


Yeah how about being left hanging in the public square on view for at least one week or maybe two for everyone to see ??

People can then walk by with their young, and say to them that "this is what you get when you commit atrocities" in America.

The stinch of the rotting corpse should add to the scene, and the young and old need to smell it in order to get the idea of how disgusting it is, and how disgusting it was in what the the perp did as he hang there with his tongue hanging out, and his eyes bulging out from his henious act.


----------



## playtime (Aug 7, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



how many females are called sonny?  lol.............................................

yep.  


you = lazy & ignorant.


----------



## playtime (Aug 7, 2019)

BWK said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



he did the same thing with the fire in 'paradise' -  instead he called it 'pleasure'.  he is incapable of having any interest with what is past the tip of his cheeto dusted nose.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Attorney General William P. Barr issued the following statement:
> ...


Not going to happen. Plz consider laying off the mind-altering substance that is clouding your brain's reason center. Thx.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 7, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


like I'm supposed to know you're a female for all I know you're a Russian Bot


----------



## playtime (Aug 7, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



one easy click & you woulda known.  

like i said .... lazy.  & you chose to stay ignorant instead of double checking & maybe finding out for sure instead of just ASSuming.    bots don't give links, do they?  & unbiased credible ones to boot?  i would think they are programmed to use caps as a matter of course too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 7, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope for the very reason I don't give a flying fuck


----------



## playtime (Aug 7, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



that's what makes you lazy & ignorant.  & why  trump loves you long time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 7, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You have me mistaken for someone that gives a shit.


----------



## playtime (Aug 7, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  oh no worries -  i know exactly what you are.........


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Attorney General William P. Barr issued the following statement:
> ...



I have a better idea. How about having Congress and the president assigned the task of cleaning up the blood and brain matter from the ground, along with NRA officers of course.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 7, 2019)

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I surprised you know what gender you are, playtex.

Most of you Stalinist/Nazi types claim that there are 57 genders and you can change gender on a whim...


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Without being specific, your counter argument doesn't make sense. You just went and said nothing again.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


If this guy was an environmentalist tree hugger, he wouldn't have used Trump's manifesto while carrying around automatic weapons.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Without specifics? obama drone of the decade


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


That's a lie. You have no documented evidence for that claim.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You have produced no facts. You are a loser.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Racial tension by Obama has no been proven. That is a fact. There is zero documentary evidence about that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Obama is half black. That's all it took to create racial tension among the right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No that's not a lie but an obama drone must keep it's hive mind


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Stop being a racist piece of shit


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


obama's hatred for America got a lot of cops killed


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I said nothing racist, ya moron.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You mention race when it had no purpose but for you to push race therefore you are a racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


anyone who pushes race for no reason other than to push it is a racist.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, mentioning race is not in itself, racist. Grow a fucking brain, will ya?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 8, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


it is when a white person does it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


No, not even then. Words have meaning...

_*racism*

a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race_​
... pointing out Obama is half black is not even half racist as I never any race is superior or inferior.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You used race as some preconceived notion that it could be used as a tactical weapon. It didn't work racist.


----------



## playtime (Aug 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



<pfffft> i'm surprised you can walk upright.... although your hands must be a bloody scabbed over mess with all that knuckle dragging you do..............


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Shit, I even gave you the definition for racism and you still don't understand it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You gave me the definition and you still say Trump's racist? lol
Dude the racist are those who use race to gain an advantage over another race


----------



## playtime (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You can't be more racist than Trump. He has gas lighted racism into terrorism, and he has blood on his hands;    Trump is a white supremacist. "Period!"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


only you leftist are racist


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Sure it did. Trump's racism and terrorist agenda  recruiting lone wolves killed thirty people.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


If it walks like a duck it's a Trump terrorist and a  racist. And  those who are guilty by association as Trump voters are, are complicit in Trumps terrorist agenda. You all are one and the same. The proof is in the body count.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


yOU MAY OVERLOOK THE DEMOCRAT LONG LONG LONG HISTORY ROOTED IN RACISM I SURE HAVEN'T


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


In the meantime, we have a plate full of Republican white supremacist racists who support terrorism.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Because they are Trump's terrorist base who are doing the killing of minorities.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 8, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Still blaming the good guys instead of the bad guys eh ?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I tend to place the blame where I see cowardice, and self-serving interest, instead of the good of the people, which is exactly what I have done.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Scumbag, is this a recent photo of you?






You're younger than I thought.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> I tend to place the blame where I see cowardice, and self-serving interest, instead of the good of the people, which is exactly what I have done.



You "place blame" on the enemies of your filthy and treasonous party. Do honestly think a Marxist dictatorship under the rule of Cory Booker or AOC would serve "the good of the people?" Or do you think you would personally gain from such a situation?


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2019)

Humble poster would like both sides to see what living under communism as the child of a Christian minister was for a woman who now lives in America. It's a terrible story, but it has a happy ending--she is now in a country that doesn't allow any central committee to marginalize Christians. Our forefathers came to this continent to escape the tyranny of most kingdoms in Europe of strong Christian people--everything from hunting and killing people with Christian bibles to taking their farms away from them as was done by fascists and socialists in several European countries during World War II and even later. I hope this is the right one:


Yes, it's the right one--Huckabee speaking to a woman who was victimized for being the child of a Christian minister in her home country of Soviet-controlled Czechoslovakia.​


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That is a false and incendiary statement, BWK. And you know it too. I think the hostility in this thread is a little bit over the top.

May cooler heads prevail and stick with objectives, not projectives.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Negative! Thirty people were murdered because of Trump. The killers Manifesto proved that.

Their is no hostility on the other side, and there is nothing over the top. The truth is a powerful anecdote, and Trump and his supporters went too far with their agenda and they know it. Dead bodies speak for the truth, and your excuses aren't going to change that.

His supporters are carrying out Trump's coded racism and terrorism with action. That has been proven with 100% accuracy.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


That would be Trump and his cult followers.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to place the blame where I see cowardice, and self-serving interest, instead of the good of the people, which is exactly what I have done.
> ...


If they were co-sponsors for terror like Trump, probably not.


----------



## BWK (Aug 8, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Who are the "good guys" and how did they become "good" again?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Such as cultural appropriator Elizabeth Warren, who inspired and enabled the Dayton shooter, along with Marxist Bernie? You like terrorists like Warren and Sanders though, doncha, BTK?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2019)

BWK said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



"Good Guys" are those who stand against traitor scum like you. 

DUH!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dude chill out Trump most assuredly did not recruit the Dayton shooter Elizabeth Warren may have. The El Paso shooter said his beliefs predated Trump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No hell they aren't


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No you don't you have a hate-filled media spinning the narrative. Sooner or later the media will be shut down the first amendment will be suspended because of how the media is manipulating the information. Mainstream Media is no different than Hitlers propagandist machine


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK=TROLL


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 9, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No you don't you have a hate-filled media spinning the narrative. Sooner or later the media will be shut down the first amendment will be suspended because of how the media is manipulating the information. Mainstream Media is no different than Hitlers propagandist machine



Excellent assessment.   I have been reading about how former DNC operatives have been populating the MSM.   It is quite alarming to see actually.   Tune in to MSNBC or CNN and all you'll see is one-sided Democrat weighted talking points.   Trump said this, Trump said that, Trump bad.......Ad Nauseam day after fucking day.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 9, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > No you don't you have a hate-filled media spinning the narrative. Sooner or later the media will be shut down the first amendment will be suspended because of how the media is manipulating the information. Mainstream Media is no different than Hitlers propagandist machine
> ...


When you have the media attacking one group of citizens 24/7 spinning the narrative manipulating the information and creating their own facts and reporting it as real news people will say enough is enough.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Maybe I do but if I am ever caught breaking the law I don't expect not to be punished for it
> 
> And these people were caught so you shouldn't have a problem with them getting the punishment prescribed by the law



okay. it's a misdemeanor...  They should pay a fine.  

Done.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 9, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I do but if I am ever caught breaking the law I don't expect not to be punished for it
> ...



And then they should keep paying every time they get arrested for not leaving

Imagine the revenue we could get


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Yes, that would be the conservative south, which is now mostly Republican.


----------



## playtime (Aug 9, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



ooOOOoo.....   a  typical impotent non sequitur..............


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No such thing


----------



## iceberg (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


it's fucking ignorant to link a human trait to ONLY one side. it's even worse to keep herding shit into a label so you can hate the label and not even know the people.

seems to me you're keeping yourself intentionally ignorant.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


*Faun: *_"... mostly ..."_

*Hyperventilating nut: *_"... ONLY ..."_

Take a quaalude.


----------



## BWK (Aug 9, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


What a stupid ass argument absent of any facts. This is pitiful.


----------



## BWK (Aug 9, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


So far you haven't proven any manipulation. Sooner or later you're going to have to answer for the lies you spew. Like right now. What was manipulated? If you don't prove what you say, you are again a liar. Go!


----------



## BWK (Aug 9, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Oh yes hell they are, and law enforcement has proven it. Just read this monster's manifesto.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Minorities are killing minorities the el paso shooter wasn't a trump supporter he even said his views predated Trump. In other words, the media more than likely cultivated his views


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Liar.






More --> Patrick Crusius: Suspect’s Twitter Page Shows Trump Support | Heavy.com


----------



## BWK (Aug 9, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You just made that up with zero evidence. Boss you are such a bald faced liar. You keep walking into one mine field after another. You've said nothing of value out of  this entire thread. What an embarrassment.

Your lying ass still hasn't answered my question about proving the media wrong.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## playtime (Aug 9, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



* Superior man believed he was acting on Trump's orders in attacking boy for wearing hat during national anthem *

SEABORN LARSON seaborn.larson@missoulian.com
Aug 7, 2019
Superior man believed he was acting on Trump's orders in attacking boy for wearing hat during national anthem


*Lawyers say pipe bomb mailing suspect radicalized by Trump tweets, Fox News*
By Rebecca Klar - 07/24/19 09:57 AM EDT

Lawyers say pipe bomb mailing suspect radicalized by Trump tweets, Fox News


----------



## BWK (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


And that's exactly what they do now. They say nothing.


----------



## BWK (Aug 9, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


We're just getting started with the terrorist Trump.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Just look at how happy the trump's are propping up a baby orphaned by the fucking El Paso shooter. Donald says that's great news by offering a thumbs up.


----------



## playtime (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



he's smiling&  posing with what was literally  _*prey.*_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 9, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 9, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Fawn is a leftist troll, he is part of some sort of leftist group that spreads propaganda and disinformation on behalf of Soros and the party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 9, 2019)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



So fuckwad, Elizabeth Warren pretending to be American Indian for 40 years in order to gain an advantage in education, employment, and politics IS NOT cultural appropriation?

Lie much?

Dude, you're not just a liar, you're fucking stupid.

Even radical left Snopes acknowledges that the Dayton shooter was a big Warren fan and was prompted by her hate filled demagoguery...

{Police have stated that they are “not close at all” to figuring out a motive for the shooting. The specific claim that Betts described himself on social media as a leftist, as pro-Satan, and as an Elizabeth Warren supporter, however, is true.}

Was Dayton Mass Shooter a Self-Described 'Pro-Satan Leftist Who Supported Elizabeth Warren'?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 9, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



When trolls have ABSOLUTELY nothing to add to the topic,,,

Hey, but the BTK killer is sniffing your farts, so it's all good.

Of course he has an IQ of 14....


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh look, iceberg is so desperate, he gives the looniest poster on the forum a reach-around after I bitch-slapped him over claiming I said, "only," when I actually said, "most."






Ok Uncensored2008 , you owe iceberg a dinner now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Aw, poor fawn, such a desperate fuck, so full of shit...


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Seriously, loon? The best you can muster is, _I know you are but what am I?_

I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Poor fawn, such a stupid fuck, A pawn of the radical hate sites....

Go blow a goat stupid.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 9, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


is that a selfie of you trying to screw your own brains out?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


So now a "like" pisses you off and offends you. 

Fuck off.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Fawn is a troll - nothing but a troll. It spews hating points from the Soros sites, but NEVER expect rational thought or reason from it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


LOL 

You're thoroughly brain-damaged. It doesn't piss me off... it cracks me up watching you snuggle up to the forum's most insane poster. It reveals how desperate you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so says the forums most insane poster.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I happen to like trolls everybody should own one.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Desperate for what exactly?

People in real life don't think twice about idiots like you. Your desire to be seen as a forum "winner" says it all. 

Loser.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


LOL

A rightie stretches its wit to its maximum level and come up with, _I know you are but what am I._


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, you're not insane. You're just a troll who will post anything to slander the enemy of the party or to promote the interests of the party. You ARE a sociopath, you lack even a hint of integrity. If anything you post ever happens to be true, it's purely coincidence.

Like shitflinger, you're just a Soros toad trolling for the leftist hate sites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Batter swings with all his might and misses


----------



## playtime (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



no, not really - since you replied to me with nothing but bullshit to start with.  

learn the meaning of irony.


----------



## playtime (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



documented facts be documented facts....  to you -  that not adding anything, cause all you dwell in is conspiracy theories.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...








So playtex, from your perspective as a tampon, do you believe you have posted anything remotely substantive or on topic in this thread? I mean, just HOW delusional are you? Do you even know what the thread topic IS? 

You're a leftist fucking clown who does nothing but derail conversations among the adults.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Whether it's documented or not, it has nothing to do with the topic and is intended to derail a thread that is going badly for you of the radical left.

Try posting something of substance for once, tampon.

{
Titled “The Inconvenient Truth,” an allusion to Al Gore’s landmark climate change documentary, the ranting four-page document appeared on the extremist forum 8chan shortly before the shooting. Authorities have yet to confirm whether Patrick Crusius, the 21-year-old Dallas-area white man arrested in connection with the shooting that left at least 22 dead, is the author.

“The environment is getting worse by the year,” the manifesto reads. “Most of y’all are just too stubborn to change your lifestyle. So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable.” 
}

El Paso Terrorism Suspect’s Alleged Manifesto Highlights Eco-Fascism’s Revival | HuffPost


----------



## playtime (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



my answer was relevant to the poster i was answering.   as for staying on topic ... YOU complaining about that is what IRONY is about.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Your troll was not relevant to anything.

Nothing you post is EVER relevant. 

You need to stay in the flame zone and leave the grown ups alone. You have nothing to offer.


----------



## playtime (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



you don't seriously think i care about any opinions you may have, do you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I think you care about power for your filthy party, and nothing else.

You're just a troll.


----------



## playtime (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



but of course you think i am a (D).  that's par for the course.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I think you're an idiot and a troll.


----------



## playtime (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Insane poster... Crusius is a trump supporter...

Patrick Crusius: Suspect’s Twitter Page Shows Trump Support | Heavy.com

... there no escaping reality ... not even from someone as divorced from it as you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Lying again, psycho troll?

{"My ideology has not changed for several years," Crusius wrote. "My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest predate Trump and his campaign for president. I [am] putting this here because some people will blame the President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump's rhetoric. The media is infamous for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that."}

Has anyone actually read the El Paso manifesto?

No one takes you seriously. Just like shitflinger, you are a troll with no connection to reality.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So, insane poster? That only means he's been a rightwingnut for years.


----------



## BWK (Aug 10, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You still haven't proven the media manipulated anything. You are a bald faced liar.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Why is it that just because a psychopath lays claim to a named "political power holder, " and for what ever reason theirs or in this case his twisted mind conjures up such a thing, and then doing so ??  Does the left jump to the opportunity to attack their political opponents out of crisis ????? The guy is seriously ill as evidenced all due to some kind of weird idolization of Trump, (who obviously and absolutely knows no one like this insane individual)... 

So why is it that these situations present some kind of weird opportunity for an opposition party, otherwise in this case the (Democrats for example), to exploit for pure political purposes (i.e. lowering themselves to the ideals of the shooter), as is seen in the situation ??? 

Think about it (the shooter is doing the same thing in the case, except in a far more sinister way, and in a far more deadly way)....

The shooter is doing this in order to somehow destroy America and/or to destroy American innocent citizens in the process, so do you think this is something unusual in this country now ?? 

This is the real tragedy going on in this country now, and it needs to stop. It's time to dig deep in order to reach the core of this created problem in America folks. Dig deep folks because the answers are there along with the solutions.

Where there is a will, there is a way folks. Time to stop lowering ourselves to the tactics of the shooters in this country, so when piling on against each other afterwards, then that is exactly what is happening.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


What I posted has nothing to do with his manifesto or claims he makes. It has everything to do with clues he left behind when he might not have even been planning to commit mass murder. It goes back years in his past and shows he's a trump supporter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 10, 2019)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The media outright lied twisted and distorted anything it could about the President. What happened to that trump Russia collusion the media said was about to be proven? 2 years ago? the media is the voice of the democrat party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What you posted was a combination of lies and stupidity intended to disrupt any serious discussion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Which means your attempt to blame Trump is a pile of lies, psycho troll.

It's kewl though fawn, everyone here knows that the next time you tell the truth about anything will be the first time.

I suspect you lie even when there is no advantage in lying, just because it is your nature.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


LOL

Insane poster... what I posted came from his Twitter account. Can't you at least pretend to be normal?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Insane poster, I'm blaming the fucked-in-the-head shooter, not trump. You just don't realize that because you're nuts.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 10, 2019)

El Paso shooter came from broken home.....


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> El Paso shooter came from broken home.....


Well you do know what they are going to ask next - what sort of broken home ? Conservative home, liberal home or what ??


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lying again, psycho troll?
> 
> {"My ideology has not changed for several years," Crusius wrote. "My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest predate Trump and his campaign for president. I [am] putting this here because some people will blame the President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump's rhetoric. The media is infamous for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that."}
> 
> ...



The Trump supporter liked lots of Trump's tweets and doesn't want people to blame Trump for his actions.

But he's still a Trump supporter.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Why is it that just because a psychopath lays claim to a named "political power holder, " and for what ever reason theirs or in this case his twisted mind conjures up such a thing, and then doing so ??  Does the left jump to the opportunity to attack their political opponents out of crisis ????? The guy is seriously ill as evidenced all due to some kind of weird idolization of Trump, (who obviously and absolutely knows no one like this insane individual)...
> 
> So why is it that these situations present some kind of weird opportunity for an opposition party, otherwise in this case the (Democrats for example), to exploit for pure political purposes (i.e. lowering themselves to the ideals of the shooter), as is seen in the situation ???
> 
> ...



We have enough crazy people here.  We don't need the leader of the country riling them up.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that just because a psychopath lays claim to a named "political power holder, " and for what ever reason theirs or in this case his twisted mind conjures up such a thing, and then doing so ??  Does the left jump to the opportunity to attack their political opponents out of crisis ????? The guy is seriously ill as evidenced all due to some kind of weird idolization of Trump, (who obviously and absolutely knows no one like this insane individual)...
> ...


Oh you mean the leader that's been trying to defuse the situation America had gotten itself into since day one ?? That leader ??? You mean Donald Trump ??? Yes you do.

Go Trump... MAGA.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...










Cesar Sayoc, Who Mailed Pipe Bombs to Trump Critics, Is Sentenced to 20 Years

Police: El Paso shooting suspect said he targeted Mexicans

Black Protester Is Sucker-Punched by White Donald Trump Supporter at Rally

If he has been trying to defuse these situations, then he's doing a really shitty job of it.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Setting the man up has been the evilness of the left since day one. The only way you will understand anything is to get out of the fog, and begin to assess the situation better, and quit being led by those with a political and cultural agenda. 

 Job's insurance prices, taxes, the border, freedom, soverignty, history, and all things that lead individuals to their independence is what matters, and not these political agenda's that fuel hate, stupidity, race baiting, theft, social engineering for these groups wanting to drag everyone else into the fire with them.


----------



## playtime (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  your 'president' has been welcoming the racist right wing extreme fringiest of the fringe long b4 he got the keys to the white house & he's feeding spoiled steak tartre to the basket dwelling deplorables like - swallowing it & spewing it like dregs that they are.  it's all he has left & he knows it.


_*which one are you?*_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Ohhh, well if it was on Twitter, it must be true.. 

Fucking pscho troll....


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Obama doing these things somehow escapes you ??


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Psycho troll, you are spewing whatever hating points the Soros hate sites direct you to post at any given second. Because you are a sociopath, you have no compunction about lying - which you do incessantly. I find it amusing that in a post that has back quotes of you blaming Trump and linked to far left hate site Heavy,com, you still will blatantly lie. 

Hey, they pay you because you are pathological, amirite?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lying again, psycho troll?
> ...



The Bernie Bro named his Manifesto after Al Gore's book, but doesn't want people to blame Gore - actually he want's to spark you leftists to do the same as him in hopes of reducing the population. 

But he's still a Bernie Bro


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Oh? Show me your support for Hillary Clinton on social media?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Because the left wants to kill Democrats to prevent Texas from becoming a Democrat-led state?

Do you have any idea how insane  you sound? Or are you too crazy to get that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Psycho troll, I get that you only spew what the Soros hate site program you to spew. 

I mean, you're a fucking liar - always, but I doubt the hive transmitted any thoughts to the broccoli stalk that substitutes for a brain in you of the actual manifesto;

{_They intend to use open borders, free healthcare for illegals, citizenship and more to enact a political coup by importing and then legalizing millions of new voters. With policies like these, the Hispanic support for Democrats will likely become nearly unanimous in the future. The heavy Hispanic population in Texas will make us a Democrat stronghold. Losing Texas and a few other states with heavy Hispanic population to the Democrats is all it would take for them to win nearly every presidential election. Although *the Republican Party is also terrible. Many factions within the Republican Party are pro-corporation. Pro-corporation = pro-immigration*. But some factions within the Republican Party don't prioritize corporations over our future. So the Democrats are nearly unanimous with their support of immigration while the Republicans are divided over it. At least with Republicans, the process of mass immigration and citizenship can be greatly reduced.}_ 

As noted, you are first and foremost a lying troll, you have no ability to think or reason. Just a psycho troll spewing hate for the party.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




the shooter in El Paso was an environmental extremist who hated immigrants for the environmental damage migration created.....he also stated Trump had nothing to do with his views or actions, having held them when Trump was best friends with Oprah, the rappers, David Letterman, NBC television, Saturday Night Live, Jesse Jackson, Rosa Parks, Al Sharpton.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


And he is also a rightwingnut who wants to kill Texas Democrats and potential Texas Democrats in order to keep Texas Republican.; and he's a trump supporter....


Patrick Crusius: Suspect’s Twitter Page Shows Trump Support | Heavy.com


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




His violent attack was due to his environmental extremism.........12 years of left wing indoctrination on the environment.... He wasn't a Trump supporter as he made clear.......


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


He made no such thing clear. All he said was he held these views before trump. That's not saying he didn't support trump. Meanwhile, his twitter account showed several times where he expressed support for trump. Your lying exposes the gaping head wound of your position.

And again, he clearly expressed his interest in killing immigrants was to cull the group because he feared them becoming Democrats and wrestling control of Texas from Republicans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Fucking liar.

Seriously psycho troll, if you had the ability to feel shame, you would.

{The automation threat, Crusius continued, means the U.S. "will have to initiate a basic universal income to prevent widespread poverty and civil unrest as people lose their jobs." (Crusius shared an interest in universal basic income, or UBI, and a pessimism about job retraining, with Democratic presidential candidate Andrew Yang.) Crusius' idea was that fewer "invaders" meant more resources for government programs. "Achieving ambitious social projects like universal healthcare and UBI would become far more likely to succeed if tens of millions of dependents are removed," he wrote.}

You KNOW you're going to be exposed as the fucking liar that you are, but you don't care. You think that you might be able to get away with deceiving a small number of people, so you post your absurd lies.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



He wrote that he wanted to kill as many Hispanics as possible, he claimed they were culturally replacing native-born Americans and taking away job opportunities. 

That is the basis of his act.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes he did, and he explained WHY, because they would impact the environment.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You must have skipped over the multiple references to cultural preservation here and in Europe, and how immigrants must be stopped.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Poor, insane poster ...

_"The Democrat party will own America and they know it. They have already begun the transition by pandering heavily to the Hispanic voting bloc in the 1st Democratic Debate. They intend to use open borders, free healthcare for illegals, citizenship and more to enact a political coup by importing and then legalizing millions of new voters. With policies like these, the Hispanic support for Democrats will likely become nearly unanimous in the future. The heavy Hispanic population in Texas will make us a Democrat stronghold. Losing Texas and a few other states with heavy Hispanic population to the Democrats is all it would take for them to win nearly every presidential election." ~ Patrick Crusius_​


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Reporting what he says isn't setting him up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Where exactly are you getting the Bernie Sanders connection?  Because he clearly supports Trump.

Patrick Crusius: Suspect’s Twitter Page Shows Trump Support | Heavy.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> He wasn't a Trump supporter as he made clear.......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nope, I saw that and that it fit in with the rest of his lunacy. You demagogues are so intent on slandering the president that you ignore anything that doesn't feed into your mindless hate. You don't care about the facts, you just want to justify your hate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes psycho troll, I posted that to you at the beginning of the thread.  The hate site feeding your psychosis failed to include the very next sentence

{_Although the Republican Party is also terrible. Many factions within the Republican Party are pro-corporation. Pro-corporation = pro-immigration. }
_
No one expects honesty, or sanity from you - you are pathological after all - but since I posted the entire quote earlier, you are quite bold with your fucking lies  - if not for you being a sociopath lacking the development of a conscience or ethical core, you would be embarrassed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Ohh, radical left Soros hate site Heavy.com? How authoritative...

{"My ideology has not changed for several years," Crusius wrote. "My opinions on automation, immigration, and the rest predate Trump and his campaign for president. I [am] putting this here because some people will blame the President or certain presidential candidates for the attack. This is not the case. I know that the media will probably call me a white supremacist anyway and blame Trump's rhetoric. The media is infamous for fake news. Their reaction to this attack will likely just confirm that."]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't a Trump supporter as he made clear.......




Comrade, are you claiming that the John Doe who posted that picture is Crusius? Or what is your point - other than spew mindless hatred toward the President because you lost an election and refuse to accept the results?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Goes much deeper than that, so don't even try it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.  Where exactly are you getting the Bernie Sanders connection?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



No, look at the top.

Crusius liked that post by John Doe along with several other posts by Trump.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Sorry, but he's doing a terrible job of defusing these situations.  Blaming other people for reporting what he says is a terrible argument.  And I think you know that.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Deflection noted.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I agree, but not for the same reason.

You were saying that he has been trying to defuse the violence.  I responded with several sources showing that he's doing a terrible job of defusing the violence.  Then you tried to go off on a tangent about how the left is being mean to him.  

Nice try though.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Guaranteed income, free healthcare.. sounds pretty Bernie to me...

No doubt you want to forget about the Dayton guy too....

https://nypost.com/2019/08/06/dayton-shooter-may-be-antifas-first-mass-killer/


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Do you not know how Twitter works, or are you just lying?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That's quite the stretch there.  From his manifesto:  

_"This attack is a response to the Hispanic invasion of Texas."

"Due to the death of the baby boomers, the increasingly anti-immigrant rhetoric of the right and the ever increasing Hispanic population, America will soon become a one party-state. The Democrat party will own America and they know it. They have already begun the transition by pandering heavily to the Hispanic voting bloc in the 1st Democratic Debate. They intend to use open borders, free healthcare for illegals, citizenship and more to enact a political coup by importing and then legalizing millions of new voters. With policies like these, the Hispanic support for Democrats will likely become nearly unanimous in the future. The heavy Hispanic population in Texas will make us a Democrat stronghold. Losing Texas and a few other states with heavy Hispanic population to the Democrats is all it would take for them to win nearly every presidential election."
_
1) He doesn't want the Hispanics taking over Texas.
2) He directly ties Democrat victories to Hispanics taking over Texas.

And you think he's a Democrat?  

Crusius also likes several Trump posts on his social media.  You're seeing what you want to see, this guy was a Trump supporter.  Crusius has nothing to do with Betts.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What part did you not understand?  Those are the things he liked.  You can access "likes" on Twitter.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Insane poster, that doesn't alter the reality, from which you're utterly divorced, that he adamantly indicated he wants Texas to remain in Republicans' control.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Because he was against immigration on the grounds it damaged the environment....he was a violent, environmental extremist.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


And he still killed people to keep Texas Republican. There's no getting around that.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




There is no getting around the fact he did those killings because of his extremist environmental beliefs...... he believed immigrants damage the environment... that is why he did what he did.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


To keep Republicans in control of Texas.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


And Trump has nothing to do with Crusius.
The Democrats like you (I'm guessing), who are trying hard to make that connection in reverse just shows the level in which desperation has taken hold of you all.

So the Democrats created this Crusius ??? Well imagine that.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And the Democrats created this Maniac. There's no getting around that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> And Trump has nothing to do with Crusius.








_"This attack is a response to the Hispanic invasion of Texas. They are the instigators, not me. I am simply defending my country from cultural and ethnic replacement brought on by an invasion."_

Except Crusius and Trump have similar rhetoric about Hispanics in this country, and Crusius is a supporter of Trump.  

Like I said before, we have too many crazy assholes in this country.  The last thing we need is president who sets these people off.  When someone at Trump's rally suggested that we shoot Mexicans, Trump laughed it off like it was a joke.  Then some asshole shot a bunch of Mexicans.  I don't think this behavior is appropriate for the leader of the country and neither should any sensible adult.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Because he hates Democrats and doesn't want them taking over Texas.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump has nothing to do with Crusius.
> ...


Protecting the border is Constitutional, and what has been allowed to take place down there has the Democrats finger prints all over it, and then the crats double down by encouraging more and more of it ?? How is this not creating extreme pressures, and it possibly leading to these sorts of things found in unstable people who were undoubtedly on the verge ???  What have y'all done is what I'm asking ? Fix the border please, and do it now. We don't need no more of this mass shooting bullcrap. Time to unite as a country under all umbrellas.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes, and why does he hate Democrats again ? Nothing justifies his actions, and I mean nothing, but why did he hate Democrats ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Doesn't matter - still doesn't make it ok to rile up lunatics.  You're just once again deflecting to the Democrats fault because Trump clearly has not defused the situation.  

But regarding whose fault it is, Republicans had control of all three branches of government for the first two years of Trump's presidency and weren't able to get it done.  You're naive if you expect the opposition party to just mindlessly agree with your party's agenda.  You fell in line with a brilliant strategy of having Mexico pay for the wall despite the idea being completely idiotic.  Now that the idea you voted for isn't working, it's now the other party's fault.  No accountability.

I have a few ideas that I could support.  National e-verify and severely punish employers who hire illegal immigrants.  The wall is a dumb idea considering that around 50% of them have arrived here via legal means and just overstayed their visas.  They're not going to stay here if they can't find work.  If you _really_ want to get rid of them, that's what I would suggest.  Don't expect the other party to agree with your stupid wall idea that Mexico was supposed to pay for.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


For some of the same reasons many conservatives posting here hate Democrats. You fuckers are sick. I've been saying that for a long time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



So anyone who likes any post from you is as insane as you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Psycho troll, you keep lying, being pathological that is your way, still you deny the simple fact that he hated Republicans nearly as much as he hates you Stalinists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Not what he said, psycho troll. 

Face it, you're just a fucking liar - and everyone knows it. If you weren't a sociopath you would be embarrassed. Even jillian skulked back to her Nazi gutter after being exposed as a liar earlier today.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



This isn't about me.  

- Crusius specifically stated that he's targeting Hispanics because he doesn't want Democrats to take control of Texas.

- Crusius liked several Trump tweets.  

Now put two and two together.  

It's not that difficult, I promise.  I think you're just playing dumb at this point.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 11, 2019)

As long as Trump is having a "good day", then things aren't as bleak as they seem.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Insane poster, that's exactly what he said. I quoted him.

_This attack is a response to the Hispanic invasion of Texas. ..... With policies like these, the Hispanic support for Democrats will likely become nearly unanimous in the future. The heavy Hispanic population in Texas will make us a Democrat stronghold. Losing Texas and a few other states with heavy Hispanic population to the Democrats is all it would take for them to win nearly every presidential election._​


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Did you state you were Jewish? If not my apologies. In many cities that have had distinct ethnic and cultural neighborhoods, as soon as African Americans moved in, Jewish people moved out. Most ethnics move out over a period of time, but Jewish people moved out withing a year or so. Whole neighborhoods would go. To experience and see it is amazing. Most would be Prog left leaning secular humanists. The Prog equality spiel is not what it seems. As the crumbs go to some sooner then later. For perceived safety I understand. For politics of so called brotherhood, it is sad. Stand up for your beliefs and put yourself in the chamber of the weapon to prove your loyalty to the cause.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Too stupid for words.

Yes, I am Jewish. There are blacks who live in my neighborhood. Most have moved in after I did.

I did not move out.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2019)

deanrd said:


> As long as Trump is having a "good day", then things aren't as bleak as they seem.




Yeah, you are a dope...

Uncle of orphaned baby in El Paso: Family supports Trump
One family he did visit with was that of Jordan and Andre Anchondo. Andre’s brother Tito Anchondo, his sister, Deborah Ontiveros, and his baby Paul met the President Trump and First Lady Melania. They were invited to do so, as none were hospital patients. They were pleased to have the opportunity of a visit.

Tito is now dealing with the headlines and stories of that visit besides the grief of losing his brother and sister-in-law, the parents of baby Paul. Andre shielded Paul from the gunshots. He and Jordan were murdered but the baby survived with broken fingers. He didn’t want the visit to be about politics. As a matter of fact, his parents, baby Paul’s grandparents, turned down the White House invitation to meet with President Trump because they wish to remain private in their grief. Tito was interested in hearing from the president and trying to determine his sincerity. It turns out that Tito and his family are conservative Republicans and support President Trump. The family wants to leave politics out of their grief.

*Tito Anchondo said he sought to meet the president to share his family’s grievous pain. “He was just there as a human being, consoling us and giving his condolences,” he said about Trump in an interview outside his family’s auto-body shop in south-central El Paso.*

*But Anchondo strongly rejects that view of the shootings and said he did not want the photo to be seen through a political lens. Anchondo previously told NPR that his family is Republican and his murdered brother had supported Trump.*

*The president “wasn’t there to be pushing any kind of political agenda,” he said, describing “a private conversation between human beings.”*

Asked if he felt consoled by the conversation, he said, “Yes, definitely.”


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Why doesn't he want democrats to take over?  Because he thinks immigrants will create more environmental damage...and democrats want to let more immigrants in....he is an eco-extremist, trained to think humanity is bad because of the damage to the earth.......eco-extremism drove his crime...


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

2aguy said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Trump is having a "good day", then things aren't as bleak as they seem.
> ...


_*The president “wasn’t there to be pushing any kind of political agenda,” he said, describing “a private conversation between human beings.”*_

Bullshit. The president was there bragging about the attendance of a political rally and doing a photo op with an orphaned baby as a prop while he held out a thumbs up in disgusting fashion ad though he approves of the morbid situation.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Liar.

At no point did he blame immigrants for the environment. He blamed the "American lifestyle." He blamed immigrants for taking jobs he thinks should go to Americans and blames Democrats' policies for increasing immigration which he fears will lead to Texas becoming a Democrat-led state, which he fears will domino into a Democrat-led nation.


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



lol.....oh i will wait for any kind of comparable video you can show me how obama was whipping up the mobs practically foaming at the mouth, & shouting the most vile racist jargon.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> lol.....oh i will wait for any kind of comparable video you can show me how obama was whipping up the mobs practically foaming at the mouth, & shouting the most vile racist jargon.


Are you saying that's what President Donald Trump was doing?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



All politicians are constantly pushing their agendas


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Really? You're defending this vile behavior?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No I am merely stating a universal fact.

Politicians are always pushing an agenda.  You know this yet you are outraged when it happens.

All politicians lie.  Everyone knows this universal truth as well yet you're outraged when it happens

Are you all pissed off at gravity when you drop your favorite coffee mug and it falls to the floor and breaks?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You're pushing a non-sequitur. It's one thing to say all politicians push their agendas ... it's another to claim they do that at disasters. 

Thanks for confessing there is no low trump can reach to elicit a harsh rebuke from you.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol
Illegal aliens are illegal aliens, and they should be treated like the pieces of shit they are in all aspects


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yeah, you are a dope...

Uncle of orphaned baby in El Paso: Family supports Trump
One family he did visit with was that of Jordan and Andre Anchondo. Andre’s brother Tito Anchondo, his sister, Deborah Ontiveros, and his baby Paul met the President Trump and First Lady Melania. They were invited to do so, as none were hospital patients. They were pleased to have the opportunity of a visit.

Tito is now dealing with the headlines and stories of that visit besides the grief of losing his brother and sister-in-law, the parents of baby Paul. Andre shielded Paul from the gunshots. He and Jordan were murdered but the baby survived with broken fingers. He didn’t want the visit to be about politics. As a matter of fact, his parents, baby Paul’s grandparents, turned down the White House invitation to meet with President Trump because they wish to remain private in their grief. Tito was interested in hearing from the president and trying to determine his sincerity. It turns out that Tito and his family are conservative Republicans and support President Trump. The family wants to leave politics out of their grief.

*Tito Anchondo said he sought to meet the president to share his family’s grievous pain. “He was just there as a human being, consoling us and giving his condolences,” he said about Trump in an interview outside his family’s auto-body shop in south-central El Paso.*

*But Anchondo strongly rejects that view of the shootings and said he did not want the photo to be seen through a political lens. Anchondo previously told NPR that his family is Republican and his murdered brother had supported Trump.*

*The president “wasn’t there to be pushing any kind of political agenda,” he said, describing “a private conversation between human beings.”*

Asked if he felt consoled by the conversation, he said, “Yes, definitely.”


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Was that before or after trump used his nephew as a political tool for a photo-op?


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lol.....oh i will wait for any kind of comparable video you can show me how obama was whipping up the mobs practically foaming at the mouth, & shouting the most vile racist jargon.
> ...



si.  they were there to see the dotard & he fed them what they were hungry for.  why do you think they were there, chanting & shouting what they did in front of donnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

oh ya, still waiting for that video....


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> si. they were there to see the dotard & he fed them what they were hungry for. why do you think they were there, chanting & shouting what they did in front of donnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


Then you can provide examples of that "vile racist jargon"...right? 
Btw, how can you tell when someone is "practically foaming at the mouth"?  Are you medically trained to spot such
an imminent thing?



> oh ya, still waiting for that video....


What video is that?


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > si. they were there to see the dotard & he fed them what they were hungry for. why do you think they were there, chanting & shouting what they did in front of donnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
> ...



Then you can provide examples of that "vile racist jargon"...right? 
1) 
Breaking confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart 18 ppl shot

2)
Btw, how can you tell when someone is "practically foaming at the mouth"?  Are you medically trained to spot such an imminent thing?

why as a matter of fact i've worked in the medical field... & have witnessed such a thing.  funny you should ask....  not to mention the well known cliche' used as a metaphor.

3)
What video is that?

follow the bouncing ball to the link, jr.

4)


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> 1)
> Breaking confirmed active shooter at Texas Walmart 18 ppl shot


Where is Trump's vile racist jargon? You couldn't provide any. That makes you a liar.


playtime said:


> why as a matter of fact i've worked in the medical field... & have witnessed such a thing. funny you should ask.... not to mention the well known cliche' used as a metaphor.


Surprise! I have too as a highly trained USN Hospital Corpsman. I have never ever seen a situation where you can tell when someone is "almost frothing at the mouth". Another pathetic lie.
Yes. You can use the old cliche but I've yet to see anyone at CNN point out the imminent froth foaming from Donald Trump's mouth. It's just more absurd hyperbole from someone with no regard for the truth. 

No bouncing ball either and no link. A whole lot of nothing. That's sad old you.


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > 1)
> ...



i worked as a nurses aid & a few patients had grand mal seizures & oh ya it happens.

the link is there  which btw is not CNN so me thinx you didn't even take a looksey.... that's a failure on yer part.  & the video is there & donny was there...   lol....  you fool no one.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> i worked as a nurses aid & a few patients had grand mal seizures & oh ya it happens.


So Donald Trump almost had a Grand Mal seizure...is that what you are claiming? 
That's very, umm, _credible_ of you to say so. 



> the link is there & the video is there & donny was there... lol.... you fool no one.


I saw some sort of link to a Trump rally or something. Still not seeing proof of that "vile racist jargon" you claim Trump was spewing out. 
That's all I've asked for for about three or four posts now and you cannot provide any of it. I'm so surprised.

Instead of this run around I'm getting why don't you go fuck yourself and we'll call it all even?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


No one wants to "GET RID OF ANYONE"... THOSE WERE YOUR WORDS..... WE AS A NATION WANT OUR LAWS UPHELD, OUR BORDERS SECURED, AND A BALANCE RETURNED IN IT ALL. THE DEMOCRATS ARE NOW THE PARTY OF OBSTRUCTION/RESISTANCE AGAINST OUR LAWS BEING UPHELD, AND AGAINST THE CITIZENS OF THIS NATION WANTING OUR LAWS UPHELD. FACT.

Agree that corporations, and labor intensive companies etc, are the culprits that have led to this crap over time. Yes they should be monitored heavily for aiding and abetting law breakers in which makes them law breakers also. The main problem going on today though, is that it will take a few years to get American's back up to speed again, and to get them being proud of working again. That has been Trump's plan all along for all, but these things take time. MAGA.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Using the broad brush indiscriminately eh ?? Glad your words aren't bullets. 

Listen, of course their are going to be those who disagree in life, but this bullcrap has gone way to far. Time for the country to unite again. Time for groups to quit being led around by their noses. Get over it, and work to win elections based upon dinner table issues again.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Some people shout yes, and then some people are like snakes that are sly but lethal in their divisive rehtoric. Some types of leaders stay calm in order to work their voodoo in a very sly way. This way the people never know what hit'em. Fines for not having Obama care, and then the insurance wasn't even any good ???  Yeah that was a good one alright..... Good grief.


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > i worked as a nurses aid & a few patients had grand mal seizures & oh ya it happens.
> ...



lol - i said his audience was  foaming at the mouth, not donny.  if you understood it wrong - that's not my problem.  besides, he tends to use more dog whistling to get his views known, although they are not very well disguised.  if you look at his base, they are insane with their rhetoric....  funny that 'the base'  in arabic is alqeida.


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



lol - what?  that really needs some polishing b4 you ty to sell it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> lol - i said his audience was foaming at the mouth, not donny. if you understood it wrong - that's not my problem.


It kind of is based on your writing skills and Jr. High grasp of English but whatever.
I doubt that neither Trump nor the crowd he addressed were on the verge of literally foaming at the mouth.



> besides, he tends to use more dog whistling to get his views known, although they are not very well disguised. if you look at his base, they are insane with their rhetoric.... funny that 'the base' in arabic is alqeida.


As insane as the people who threatened the lives of survivors of the Wal Mart shooting because they agreed to meet with Trump when he came to El Paso? I doubt that very much.


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lol - i said his audience was foaming at the mouth, not donny. if you understood it wrong - that's not my problem.
> ...



<pffft>  b4 you try to come down on me for my writing skills, perhaps you should learn the definition of  ' metaphor '.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> <pffft> b4 you try to come down on me for my writing skills, perhaps you should learn the definition of ' metaphor '.


Why is that? Don't snap at me because you are seemingly unable to distinguish between Trump and his audience when spewing out your hyperbolic bullshit about foaming at the mouth and racist jargon.

By the way, if you are implying to "foam at the mouth" is a metaphor, it is not. It is an analogy.
Grow up, lady.


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > <pffft> b4 you try to come down on me for my writing skills, perhaps you should learn the definition of ' metaphor '.
> ...



i never said anything about 'literally' foaming at the mouth.  remember when i said cliche'.... metaphor....?   <---- ya that.

looks like your reading comp skills are severely lacking, but that's ok;  i get it - you are one of them thar poorly educated types that trump loves long time. 

good boy!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

playtime said:


> i never said anything about 'literally' foaming at the mouth. remember when i said cliche'.... metaphor....? <---- ya that.


You claimed a metaphor after the fact in order to clarify your poor writing skills. (it is an analogy, by the way. Not a metaphor). If you'd said something like, _Trump's audience was on the verge of foaming at the mouth, as if they were mad dogs,_ then you'd have a point.
My cleaned up version of your jumbled bs is crystal clear.
But you didn't do that. And you don't have a point.




> looks like your reading comp skills are severely lacking, but that's ok; i get it - you are one of them thar poorly educated types that trump loves long time.


My reading skills are exemplary. Don't lay your faults on me, dumb bitch.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Psycho Troll, you cut and pasted an EDITED quote from the hate site that programs you which cleverly (no, not really dunce) edited out the next line..


----------



## playtime (Aug 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > i never said anything about 'literally' foaming at the mouth. remember when i said cliche'.... metaphor....? <---- ya that.
> ...



met·a·phor
/ˈmedəˌfôr,ˈmedəˌfər/
 
 Learn to pronounce 

_noun_
noun: *metaphor*; plural noun: *metaphors*

a figure of speech in which a word or phrase is applied to an object or action to which it is not literally applicable.
"her poetry depends on suggestion and metaphor"
synonyms: figure of speech, figurative expression, image, trope, allegory, parable, analogy, comparison, symbol, emblem, word painting, word picture;
_literary_conceit
a thing regarded as representative or symbolic of something else, especially something abstract.
"the amounts of money being lost by the company were enough to make it a *metaphor for* an industry that was teetering"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're Jewish, and you support the Nazis?



You're even dumber than I thought, psycho troll

Of course I don't believe anything you post, you tend to lie - incessantly. So you probably aren't really a Jew.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





You fucking liar.

Well, that IS your way, psycho troll. You're a pile of shit with no moral compass, no ethical foundation, devoid of ethics.

{“The environment is getting worse by the year,” the manifesto reads. “Most of y’all are just too stubborn to change your lifestyle. So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable.” }

I mean, you're JUST a fucking liar, a psychopath pile of shit.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 12, 2019)

*a·nal·o·gy*
*/əˈnaləjē/*
noun


1. a comparison between two things, typically for the purpose of explanation or clarification: "an *analogy* between the workings of nature and those of human societies"
Or an analogy, for instance, comparing foaming at the mouth spectators at a Trump rally to wild animals.
Learn what you are claiming to know. Difference Between Analogy and Metaphor | Difference Between
Put it in simple terms: Analogy basically gives similar relationship to two things (like Trump supporters and foaming at the mouth beasts) *while metaphor replaces the meaning of one word with another*. Where did you do this, you dumb bitch?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 12, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Agree that corporations, and labor intensive companies etc, are the culprits that have led to this crap over time. Yes they should be monitored heavily for aiding and abetting law breakers in which makes them law breakers also. The main problem going on today though, is that it will take a few years to get American's back up to speed again, and to get them being proud of working again. That has been Trump's plan all along for all, but these things take time. MAGA.



Americans aren't up to speed?  Americans aren't proud of working?  

What does that even mean?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Insane poster, I copied it from here...

Káncz Csaba geopolitikai jegyzetei

... which contains the entire Manifesto. As always, you prove to be too crazy to know what you're talking about.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


No, insane poster, I don't support nazis. That's just you being your crazy self again, expressing your hallucinations on the forum.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Insane poster, if you _think_ I'm lying, then you should be able to quote the manifesto blaming Immigrants for the environment.

Of course, you can't, so you won't. You'll just spit more invective since that's all you're capable of. Now watch as I prove what I claimed he said...

_The American lifestyle affords our citizens an incredible quality of life. However, *our lifestyle is destroying the environment of our country.* The decimation of the environment is creating a massive burden for future generations. *Corporations are heading the destruction of our environment* by shamelessly overharvesting resources. This has been a problem for decades. For example, this phenomenon is brilliantly portrayed in the decades old classic “The Lorax”. Water sheds around the country, especially in agricultural areas, are being depleted.  Fresh water is being polluted from farming and oil drilling operations. Consumer culture is creating thousands of tons of unnecessary plastic waste and electronic waste, and recycling to help slow this down is almost non-existent. Urban sprawl creates inefficient cities which unnecessarily destroys millions of acres of land. We even use god knows how many trees worth of paper towels just wipe water off our hands. *Everything I have seen and heard in my short life has led me to believe that the average American isn’t willing to change their lifestyle, even if the changes only cause a slight inconvenience. The government is unwilling to tackle these issues beyond empty promises since they are owned by corporations.* Corporations that also like immigration because more people means a bigger market for their products. I just want to say that I love the people of this country, but god damn most of y’all are just too stubborn to change your lifestyle. So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable._​
... and entire paragraph dedicated to what his concerns are about the environment and he blamed "our lifestyle," he blamed "corporations," and he blamed the "government" for inaction because they are owned by corporations. His only mention if immigrants in this vein are that corporations like them because it expands the market for their products.

But at no point does he blame immigrants for the environment. You rightards are simply desperate and ignorant.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Moron...you just demonstrated his eco-fascism drove his attack.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


To an idiot like you? So what? To normal people, they read that and see he didn't blame immigrants for the environment.


----------



## playtime (Aug 13, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> *a·nal·o·gy*
> */əˈnaləjē/*
> noun
> 
> ...



met·a·phor
/ˈmedəˌfôr,ˈmedəˌfər/

_noun_
noun: *metaphor*; plural noun: *metaphors*

a figure of speech in which a word or phrase is applied to an object or action to which it is not literally applicable.
"her poetry depends on suggestion and metaphor"
*synonyms*: figure of speech, figurative expression, image, trope, allegory, parable, *analogy*, comparison, symbol, emblem, word painting, word picture;
_literary_conceit
a thing regarded as representative or symbolic of something else, especially something abstract.
"the amounts of money being lost by the company were enough to make it a *metaphor for* an industry that was teetering"
metaphor definition - Google Search

*syn·o·nym*
/ˈsinəˌnim/
 
_noun_
noun: *synonym*; plural noun: *synonyms*

a word or phrase that means exactly or nearly the same as another word or phrase in the same language, for example _shut_ is a synonym of _close_.
a person or thing so closely associated with a particular quality or idea that the mention of their name calls it to mind.
"the Victorian age is a synonym for sexual puritanism"
Biology
a taxonomic name which has the same application as another, especially one which has been superseded and is no longer valid.
synonym definition - Google Search
*analogy*
[ uh-nal-uh-jee ]SEE DEFINITION OF _analogy_

comparison
correlation
metaphor
parallel
affinity
alikeness
correspondence
equivalence
homology
likeness
relation
relationship
resemblance
semblance
simile
similitude
MOST RELEVANT

Synonyms of analogy | Thesaurus.com


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 13, 2019)

A metaphor is not exactly an analogy, dumb bitch. Or did you not ready my citation the first time?
Difference Between Analogy and Metaphor | Difference Between

That's why we have the two separate words for separate devices that are similar but use subtly and definitely different nouns that perform separate functions.

I could call you as dumb as a pile of pig shit and that would be an analogy comparing your brains to a pile of pig excrement, I.E. your brains are like pig shit.

Or I could use a metaphor and say your brains are nothing but pig shit but either way you seem fucking dumb.


----------



## playtime (Aug 13, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> A metaphor is not exactly an analogy, dumb bitch. Or did you not ready my citation the first time?
> Difference Between Analogy and Metaphor | Difference Between
> 
> That's why we have the two separate words for separate devices that are similar but use subtly and definitely different nouns that perform separate functions.
> ...



 uh-huh...............  & there you go -  right off the rails....................  trump must love you long time.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 13, 2019)

It's funny you don't read or understand. I agree.
Did you counter or disagree with my post? *Nope!*


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 13, 2019)

XponentialChaos said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree that corporations, and labor intensive companies etc, are the culprits that have led to this crap over time. Yes they should be monitored heavily for aiding and abetting law breakers in which makes them law breakers also. The main problem going on today though, is that it will take a few years to get American's back up to speed again, and to get them being proud of working again. That has been Trump's plan all along for all, but these things take time. MAGA.
> ...


Good grief man, if you can't understand these simple things or comprehend these things in which I write, then no one can debate seriously with you on anything.

You know good and well that our youth are in trouble these days. Acting as if you are dumb to this fact is shocking really or then again maybe not.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I don't know what vague misconception you're failing to articulate when you say that Americans aren't proud of working.  Some specific details might help, but I'm fairly certain you'll just continue to dance around the question and claim some kind of internet victory due to failing to make your point clear.

Congratulations, I guess.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yet you still dishonestly edited. Psycho troll.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Of course you do, psycho troll. Read what the Stalinists you pimp for say about Israel and the Jews.

{
Accordingly, when Tlaib compares the two-state solution to the idea of “separate but equal,” even the J Street doves begin to worry. Tlaib carefully claimed she merely supports the free speech of the BDS crowd, which is a very weak claim.

Her answer also seems disingenuous, not only because she supports a one-state solution, but also because she is a member of the Democratic Socialists of America. Last year, the DSA overwhelmingly endorsed the BDS movement, with many chanting, “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free” afterward.

*It’s Not Just Rashida Tlaib, Either*

Another odd endorsement story occurred in Pennsylvania’s 1st Congressional District. Democratic nominee Scott Wallace came under criticism after it emerged that his charitable foundation has given hundreds of thousands of dollars to groups that promote the BDS campaign.

Wallace disclaimed responsibility for the donations and denied supporting BDS. Democratic Jewish Outreach of Pennsylvania initially declined to endorse Wallace, but ultimately reversed its decision under pressure from the Democratic Party in a toss-up contest.

Last week, Democrats nominated Ilhan Omar as their candidate in Minnesota’s 5th Congressional District. Omar has claimed that Israel “hypnotized the world” and said she hoped Allah would awaken people to “the evil doings of Israel.” She recently defended those comments by referring to “the apartheid Israeli regime.”}

Democrats Are Fielding Even More Anti-Semitic Candidates For Congress

Seig Heil psycho troll, everyone knows what you and your filthy party are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Gee psycho troll, you sure are a stupid one...


_ So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable._

_ So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable._

_ So the next logical step is to decrease the number of people in America using resources. If we can get rid of enough people, then our way of life can become more sustainable._




Dumbfuck,


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Insane poster ... and who did he blame ... ?

*"However, our lifestyle is destroying the environment of our country."*

_*"Corporations are heading the destruction of our environment*"_

*"the average American isn’t willing to change their lifestyle"*

He didn't blame immigrants for the environment, I don't care how fucked in the head you are.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2019)

*closed for *
*sterilizing...should open again.*


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2019)

*Looking at where this thread started in the Current Event Forum , and what it has devolved into. Go start a flame fest in the Flame Zone.*
*Thread closed.  *


----------

